#ubuntu-se 2011-07-04
<Linda^> Så.. vad händer?
<spacebug-> kollar på tv
<realubot> Linda^: Hi there!
<Linda^> Hej här!
<Linda^> måste fixa macka :(
<realubot> Linda^: Gör så.
<realubot> :)
<Linda^> Såååja
<spacebug-> gött med mat?
<Linda^> macka :(
<Linda^> mjovars
<Linda^> funkar väl
<Linda^> mättar
<Philip5> nämen har Linda^ dykt upp i natten... va trevligt
<Linda^> NEJ!
<Linda^> Du ser i syne
<Philip5> åh nä
<Linda^> oh jo!
<realubot> Här blir inga barn gjorda.
<spacebug-> sällan här heller (hemma hos mig)
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Har du några fler barn på G?
<maxjezy> realubot: vill du adoptera isf?
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag måste nog fundera på det. Måste jag bestämma mig nu?
<maxjezy> återkom gärna med besked så jag kan leverera i tid
<spacebug-> oh, spin city på tv6
<Linda^> :o
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag säger till minst 9 månader innan så du hinner leverera.
<maxjezy> bra!
<maxjezy> hej Linda^
<Linda^> hej maxjezy , REDAN!
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> har du saknat mig?
<Linda^> Nä!
<Linda^> Borde jag det?
<maxjezy> lite iaf
<maxjezy> är det söndag eller måndag nu?
<spacebug-> i vilket land?
<spacebug-> :)
<maxjezy> svärje
<maxjezy> ett av världen bästa land
<dagon_> lulz
<maxjezy> :)
<Barre> morrn
<coobra> yawns
<xyzp> morrn
<Kimmen> morning
<xyzp> kört webradio på burken lilla gela natten, de funkar ju
<cHarNe2> xyzp: lyssnat eller broadcastat?
<xyzp> cHarNe2, broadcastat
<cHarNe2> xyzp: okok
<cHarNe2> många som lyssnade?
<xyzp> sådär
<xyzp> msg/ cHarNe2  WadioMedia
<Kimmen> morgontrött?
<Barre> :)
 * gargamel is here.
<realubot> SÃ¥.
<realubot> realubot, smaka på det.
<kodein> det ger en bitter eftersmak
<realubot> kodein: Det kanske är för starkt kolsyrat för din smak?
<K350> Menyn i Firefox är borta. Hur får jag fram den igen?
<K350> fixat
<larsemil> nej! missade jag gargamel!!?
<Barre> larsemil: jag är här... the true smurf rasist, gargamel!
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/163636
<larsemil> ye ye. tack för hjälpen idag Barre.
<Barre> larsemil: det löste ju inget...
<Markslap> Guten morgen amelia
<amelia> Markslap: godmorgon
<amelia> lite netsplit idag kanske..
<Markslap> Japp
<amelia> Markslap: men rätt passande tid, jag kom nyss in till jobbet.
<Markslap> Okej :)
<Markslap> Hur står det till idag?
<amelia> Markslap: lite trött.. själv?
<Markslap> Okej, mjo, samma här.
<Markslap> Försöker att ordna upp lite beställningar bara.
<Philip5> amelia: du är väl aldrig trött eller gäspar?!?! ;)
<amelia> Philip5: nejdå.
<amelia> Philip5: var har du fått det ifrån?
<Philip5> obsevation
<Philip5> observation till och med
<Philip5> undrar om jag inte ska slå till på att köpa mig en systemkamera idag
<Philip5> så man kan leka med resultaten lite i open source-program :)
<haffe> Det verkar vara steget när man inte kan försvara att lägga mer pengar på datorer.
<Philip5> :D
<Philip5> ja systemkamera kan ju vara en dyrare hobby
<kodein> en hobby som inte är dyr är ingen riktig hobby.
<Philip5> väl talat
<kodein> kameraträsket kan bli ruskigt dyrt :)
<Philip5> ja för sedan måste man ju på jakt efter en massa olika feta objektiv
<Philip5> jakten på perfektion
<Philip5> svårare att välja objektiv än kamerahus
<Barre> personligen tycker jag tekniken kring fotografering är så förbannat spännande och kul att jag knappt hinner med att fota O_o
<haffe> Våga vägra kameranörderi.
<haffe> Lev ett liv som är för tråkigt för att dokumentera.
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> fast det blir väl mer så att man dokumenterar andras liv
<Philip5> själv lever man bakom kameran
<kodein> låååånga telet då?
<Philip5> ja det ska man ju ha när man är lite paparazzi
<Philip5> eller så blir man toksnobbig och vill att allt ska se retro ut och vara skitdyrt och bra och köra bara med leica-grejer
<derfian> stryk "att allt ska se retro ut och" ur ovanstående mening ;)
<Barre> när det pratas fotografering vaknar derfian :)
<Philip5> derfian: du menar skitdyrt och bra räcker ;P
<derfian> Philip5: mest skitdyrt
<haffe> Philip5: Det finns ett uttryck inom cykelsport.
<haffe> 'Fred'.
<kodein> en leica M9 med strutstungeklädsel och en noctilux, förstås
<haffe> En som har all tänkbar utrustning men som inte kan cykla.
<derfian> kodein: M9-P med spiffig display ska det vara, ju ;-)
<kodein> derfian: ja, men det spelar ju egentligen ingen roll, för den ska ju ändå ligga i sin låda och aldrig röras eller tittas på.
<derfian> Hade jag haft pengar över till en Leica skulle jag nog sparat lite till och köpt en Pentax 645D istället.
<kodein> jag kan iofs tänka mig en M3 med single-stroke och nåt voigtländerobjektiv
<derfian> haffe: säg den materialsport som inte lider av sådana personer? :)
<kodein> hade jag haft de pengarna hade jag nog skaffat en phaseone AFD III med achromatic+-rygg
<kodein> då skulle jag ju ha gluggar som passar, redan...
<haffe> derfian: Jag refererar till människor med dyra kameror.
<derfian> haffe: foto är väl en materialsport? :)
<haffe> Ja.
<haffe> NÃ¥ja.
<haffe> Det blir säkert bra.
<Philip5> jag kan tänkte mig en leica m9
<Philip5> jag kan också tänkte mig att Barre köper en leica m9 åt mig för att båda jag är snäll som ska få en och att Barre är snäll som ger mig en
<Philip5> :)
<kodein> ska nog försöka sälja av merparten av mina kameror i år, tror jag. bara behålla de jag gillar.
<Philip5> hur många har du då?
<kodein> typ 15-20 nånstans
<Philip5> åh, inte fler
<Barre> Philip5: drömma är aldrig fel....
<kodein> nä. (sen är ju de flesta såna som tar film, så det var inte så vansinnigt dyrt att skaffa)
<kodein> jag hade iofs sönder min Pentax ME, och den måste jag nog ersätta. Bästa småbildskameran jag ägt.
<Stockholm_Angel> Jag är utsatt för dödshot från min familj i Storbritannien. Jag kan aldrig återvända. va till du?
<amelia> uhm..
<cHarNe2> ?
<amelia> Stockholm_Angel: du kanske skulle prata med polisen då och inte skriva om det i en irc-kanal som publicerar sina loggar publikt på internet..
<Stockholm_Angel> amelia: på engelska? prata du engelska?
<Stockholm_Angel> amelia: pm mig
<amelia> Stockholm_Angel: maybe you should try contacting the police instead of writing about it on a public IRC channel which publices it's logs and makes them available through google searches.
<Stockholm_Angel> amelia: okaj
<larsemil> waddup sverige!
<larsemil> jo men jag ska göra linsburgare. nammi namm
<kodein> linuxburgare?
<madbear> larsemil: ät kött din bonde!
<kodein> klart man ska bygga sina egna hamburgare
<Kimmen> det är en konsta att kompilera bra burgare
<haffe> Gäller att ha rätt flaggor.
<haffe> -o3 ger snabbäten burgare, men sällan god.
<kodein> man gör bäst i att sätta alla varningsflaggor
<haffe> Frågan är hur man gör med pedantic.
<madbear> är det att läsa receptet eller? :P
<madbear> väga varje grej :D
<haffe> Med µgvåg.
<Kimmen> ska ha rätt densitet
<HakanS> !topic
<ubot2> Factoid 'topic' not found
<larsemil> HakanS: men är du serilös? kanalen har varit helt död hela eftermiddagen och så när någon äntligen pratar ska de ha gnäll för att det inte är topic???
<larsemil> s/serilös/seriös
<HakanS> larsemil: Jag kollade bara om det gick att få fram något med kommandot.
<madbear> så du har ingen aning om vad ubot2 brukar spotta ur sig när man skriver det? :D
<HakanS> madbear: Jag har sett att man, med något kommando, kan få fram en text om kanalens syfte.
<kodein> /topic
<haffe>  /topicopop
<haffe> Hophophop
<kodein> /partyparty
<haffe>  /partyplanet
<Markslap> /partyparty
<HakanS> Nafallo: Var det samma problem som tidigare med servern igår?
<haffe>  /partparty
<larsemil> lanparty??
<kodein> /part /machine /part /human
<kodein> /all /cop
<haffe>  /anontius
<haffe>  /block
<Markslap> /knockout haffe
 * haffe drar på Judas Priest - Breaking The Law.
<Markslap> np: Lars Demian – Alkohol
<Markslap> Lite trubadur såhär på eftermiddagen.
<haffe> Mmmmm.
<haffe> Det luktar som att mitt bröd håller på att bli klart i ugnen.
 * amelia np: Lamb of God - Remorse Is For The Dead
<Markslap> Ge mig alkohol, det gör mig till en man det ger mig vad jag tål. Alkohol. Då slipper jag se klart då fördunklas mina mål. Alkohol. Jag tar och höjer mitt glas och dricker djävulen en skål. Alkohol, som i mitt hjärta det fanns ett hål.
<haffe> Markslap: Colony 5 gjorde en cover av den.
<Markslap> Alkohol?
<peetra> nej tack, men kul att du vill bjuda. Markslap :P
<Markslap> :P
<Markslap> haffe: Av Alkohol?
<Markslap> Det är en svensk låt, och Colony 5 verkar inte vara det.
<kodein> colony 5 är väl svenskar.
<Markslap> ojdå
<Markslap> Det var dom ja.
<Markslap> Hittar inte den låten dock.
<Barre> Det är väl Lars Demian som gjort den låten....
<Markslap> heh
<Markslap> 04:20:07 PM < haffe> Markslap: Colony 5 gjorde en cover av den.
<Markslap> <3 folk som läser backlog
<kodein> det borde vara fler än 3 som läser backlog.
<Barre> hahah... sålly
<Markslap> :D
<Nafallo> HakanS: ja
<HakanS> Nafallo: Hmm. Inte bra. Vet du vad det beror på? Webbplatsen låg ju nera drygt ett dygn.
<Nafallo> HakanS: det var mest for att jag inte kollar IRC pa helger :-P
 * Nafallo maste aka till kontoret nu.
<HakanS> Naffallo: Men överbelastningen beror väl inte på att du inte är inne på IRC? ;-)
<Osian> Hej
<Osian> Har en liten fundering. Var dator har ett nummer eller en inbitet av något slag kan man ändra de på något sätt
<Osian> Ex gör jag något dumt här på chatten så går det att spåra till min dator
<Osian> Men om jag kan ändra inbitet på datorn så går det inte att spåra
<madbear> ska du hacka
<Osian> Eller jag är rent fel på det hela
<Osian> Ska inte hacka
<Osian> Bara en fundering kring det hela
<Osian> Har läst en bok där dom gjorde något olagligt med datorer och bara försvan spårlöst. Så går det att göra så i värkligheten
<madbear> jo det går nog
<Osian> Boken handlade om hackare där dom nämnde Vuxna Förbannade Hackare som bara försvan
<madbear> bara försvann vettefan
<HakanS> Osian: Det är bara att koppla upp sig på ett öppet trådlöst nätverk.
<Osian> madbear lagen har inte hittat dom då :)
<kodein> lex madbear
<madbear> kodein: lex?
<madbear> snackar du om en skitbra serie nu
<kodein> nä, lex är latin för lag
<kodein> serien du tänker på är nog lexx
<madbear> hahahaha
<madbear> kodein: vadå lex?
<madbear> lex madbear?
<kodein> jmfr lex maria
<madbear> har jag blivit hackad eller vad säger du? :D
<Osian> HakanS men om jag kopplar upp mig trådlöst så kan dom väll spåra till min dators id nummer eller jag är rent fel på det hela ?
<madbear> ostar typ 450 kr tror jag för 1.5  liter.
<madbear> oj
<madbear> :D
<madbear> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_Access_Control#MAC-adress
<madbear> Osian:
<kodein> ostar mäts väl i kg oftare än liter?
<madbear> kodein:  :D
<Osian> Tack madbear nu förstår jag bättre :)
<madbear> Osian: läs om Spoofing
<madbear> alltså man kan ju ändra MAC-adressen, + hackare använder andra datorer än deras egna
<madbear> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_(dator)
 * realubot sparkar in dörren till kanalen.
<realubot> Idag är jag förbannad.
<madbear> realubot: vaffö
<realubot> madbear: Jag har diskuterat med en person som snackar massa skit, t.o.m. än vad många i den här kanalen gör.
<realubot> *t.o.m. mer än
<madbear> men nu ska du bli glad
<realubot> Jag tror jag måste gå i anger management.
<kodein> detta tror jag inte på
<realubot> Hur hanterar man alla idioter som finns överallt i samhället?
<coobra> ?
<realubot> kodein: Vad är det du inte tror på?
<kodein> att du pratat med någon som snackar mer skit än oss
<madbear> lol!
<realubot> Jag måste lära mig strategier för att hantera alla miffon. Det tar för mycket tid från det som är viktigt i livet.
<realubot> kodein: Jo, faktiskt.
<realubot> Det värsta jag vet är personer som befinner sig i en aukoritär position och som hävdar sin rätt trots att deras resonemang är totalt ologiska.
<kodein> ang. hur man hanterar dem; man lär sig inse att sånt folk tar energi från en och det inte finns nån mening med att jaga upp sig. folk är nämligen idioter och kommer så förbli.
<kodein> prova qi gong ;)
<kodein> eller bågskytte
<realubot> kodein: Jag var inne på en mer primitiv lösning, typ skjuta. Men det är inte att rekommendera då?
<madbear> precis
<kodein> nej, det medför ju en del olustiga konsekvenser
<realubot> Bågskytte sa du ju. Men är det inte bättre med pistol?
<peetra> Ju mera idiotisk någon är, desto hövligare och gladare ska man försöka vara, då känner man sej sådär härligt äckligt överlägsen om saken! 8D
<realubot> Svårt att träffa med pilbåge om det t.ex. blåser.
<kodein> tja, det går nog på ett ut; båda handlar ju mycket om att fokusera på annat än idioter
<realubot> Pistolskytte på idioten för att fokusera på något annat. Där sa du något. Men håller det i polsiförhör?
<realubot> peetra: Så där äckligt överlägsen kanske är något att satsa på.
<realubot> Jag har lite talang för det också.
<realubot> Finns det något Open Source-program för anger management?
<kodein> emacs -f doctor
<realubot> Ibland blir man rädd för arbetsliver när man inser vilka galningar som går lösa på olika arbetsplatser.
<realubot> *arbetslivet
<realubot> Vad gör man om t.ex. en chef beter sig ologiskt? Ska man be honom/henne hålla käften?
<realubot> Jag vet inte... :S
<realubot> Nehe.
<realubot> peetra: Vad var det för fel på forumet?
<realubot> Meh, vart tog ni vägen? :S
<realubot> Sluta sura nu.
<cahoot> ta en promenad
<realubot> cahoot: Varför?
<realubot> cahoot: Jag gick en långpromenad på 1h inann jag kom in här.
<cahoot> du verkar behöva förströelse
<realubot> Jag behöver snacka Linux men inte gör ni det här inte?
<cahoot> prova ##linux
<spacebug-> realubot: #linux och #linux.se på EFNet
<Osian> Skulle behöva ett litet operativsystem på 1 gig när det är installerat och på 64 bitar någon som har ett förslag ??
<cahoot> debian
<Mjark> hallå där.. jag har ett litet problem... filmer och tvserier hackar när jag kör 720p eller 1080p nån som haft liknande problem ?
<Philip5> Mjark: brukar vara att grafikkortet och eller drivirutinerna för det inte hänger med att spela upp
<Mjark> jag har inte haft problem tidigare
<Mjark> när jag tex körde med windows.
<Philip5> för att deras drivisar för ditt grafikkort kanske funkar bättre vad gäller det
<Philip5> om du nu har de bästa drivisarna för ditt kort nu dvs
<Philip5> beror också på vad det är för spelare man spelar upp med om den stödjer hårdvaruacceleration
<Mjark> kör med totem
<Philip5> kolla också vilka inställningar du har för video out i totem så den använder stöd för grafikkortet
<Mjark> vart ändrar man det ?
<Mjark> har kollat under inställningar
<Philip5> jag kör inte totem men nästan alla spelare har en inställning som heter video out (vo)
<Mjark> ok
<Philip5> som kan ändras till olika moduler
<Mjark> vilken spelare kör du ?
<Mjark> man kanske ska byta.
<Philip5> jag brukar köra xine av gammal vana men annars vlc
<Mjark> okej.
<Philip5> vad har du för grafikkort?
<Mjark> ati 4800 nått
<Mjark> kör in nya drivers nu... få se om de blir nån skillnad.
<Mjark> reboot brb
<amelia> titta, här var ju allt folk..
<Philip5> jajamen
<andol> amelia: Var letade du först? :)
<coobra> rap
<coobra> :D
<amelia> andol: jag fastnade på en splitad server..
<andol> Ahh
<realubot> Hm, ser man inte alla som är online i kanalen om man är på en "splittad server"?
<coobra> Linda^_: !
<realubot> coobra: Skräm inte iväg tjejerna nu.
<realubot> Du ska behandla en tjej som vem som helst i kanalen.
<amelia> realubot: så nu ska du hålla på och jiddra om det så fort någon hälsar på en tjej?
<coobra> kan inte ALLA köra /ignore realubot
<rolfblidborg> NÄ!
<rolfblidborg> Jag gillar realubot :(
<amelia> i wish.. men jag får inte ha folk på ignore..
<coobra> amelia:  why ?
<amelia> coobra: op
<coobra> står det i reglaer ?
<coobra> regler*
<amelia> coobra: nej, men det motverkar ju lite syftet att sätta den som är mest trolig att åka ut på ignore..
<coobra> heh
<coobra> amelia: men om alla som är här mycke har han på ignore blir det ju mindre att göra :p
<coobra> amelia:  med just han
<coobra> asså nu lackar jag
<rolfblidborg> coobra: Det kan vara bra att göra, dock inte huset, se till att måla det
 * rolfblidborg får just nu en /ban av coobra :( </3
<coobra> aldrig haft problem med mysqlserver men nu jävlar bråkar den med allt heh
<coobra> rolfblidborg: ja kan inte ban  ? ja kan /ignore  ?
<rolfblidborg> Det jag menade och helst inte :(
<coobra> rolfblidborg: lungt :D
<rolfblidborg> coobra: <3
<rolfblidborg> Men nu ska jag dra, puss på er!
<coobra> ja får /tmp/socket.. errors och innoDB errors hehehe
<Linda^_> coobra: 1§
<Linda^_> oj
<coobra> Linda^: du ska skriva  : coobra <3
<coobra> seriöst
<coobra> amelia: du som rockar hårt på typ allt :p *smöra* när man startar mysqlservern kör den alltid ifrån my.cnf eller  ?
<Linda^> coobra: MÃ¥ste jag?
<coobra> Linda^:  ja
<Linda^> coobra: And if I don't?
<coobra> har inte en aning
<Linda^> Dåså!
<Linda^> Då vägrar jag :(
<henrikon> eh....mitt ubuntu loggar ut spontant med jämna mellanrum.....
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> henrikon: Blame coobra
<henrikon> ?
<Linda^> :P
<Linda^> Han orsakar allt ont! :P
<henrikon> hehe
<henrikon> det var hårda ord
<Linda^> JAmen!
<Linda^> Du skulle sett vad han höll på med innan du joinade :(
<dagon_> henrikon: kanske dags att byta dist? :P
<henrikon> ja, det är så att man börjar fundera
<henrikon> eller tja, då byter jag nog till win7
<dagon_> är du inte frisk? :(
<dagon_> gillar du ubuntu kan du ju köra linux mint
<dagon_> det gör jag
<dagon_> mest av lathet
<henrikon> well, jag föredrar något som har stor användarbas...
<dagon_> linux mint är ganska stor
<dagon_> annars har arch linux världens bästa dokumentation och användarna är jävligt kompetenta
<henrikon> jo...jag vill dock bara att det ska fungera out of the box...
<dagon_> kör mint då
<maxjezy> windows 7 funkar verkligen inte out of the box
<dagon_> nä, inte direkt :P
<maxjezy> fanns ju inte ens något vettigt bluetoothstöd
<maxjezy> vet inte om det är för att det var windows 7 starter
<maxjezy> så kan man inte ens byta bakgrundsbild
<maxjezy> vilket jag ser som ren jävelskap
<dagon_> :P
<maxjezy> jävla pissdrägg windows
<dagon_> jupp
<dagon_> jag funderar på att tri-boota
<henrikon> det låter som du har någon begränsad version...
<dagon_> win7, mac osx, linux mint
<maxjezy> henrikon: och varför ska de begränsa vissa versioner
<maxjezy> vad får de ut av det
<henrikon> varför ens skaffa en begränsad version?
<maxjezy> varför släpper de begränsade versioner?
<henrikon> för att de tjänar mer pengar så
<henrikon> ?
<maxjezy> står ju inte direkt någonstans att "denna version kan du inte göra ett skit med"
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> vad tror du om det maxjezy?
<maxjezy> jag tror att bill gates har fått obotlig herpes i anus
<maxjezy> därför tar han ut det på sina användare
<dagon_> men.
<dagon_> triboot
<maxjezy> jaha
<maxjezy> vad innebär det?
<dagon_> win7, mac osx, linux mint
<dagon_> kan det vara nåt?
<maxjezy> jag skulle nog hellre köra dammsugarslangen i badkaret medans jag badar
<maxjezy> givetvis med damsugaren igång
<maxjezy> och icke jordad kontakt
<maxjezy> någon som sett till CasperN?
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> njae, det var ett tag sen jag såg till honom
<maxjezy> undrar om han stupat på östersjön
<dagon_> hehe
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Gött att jag har ditt stöd roffe!
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Klart att du har!
<realubot> rolfblidborg: :)
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.withinwindows.com/2009/03/31/correction-starter-wallpaper-more-secure-than-i-thought/
<realubot> maxjezy: Grymt att dom har en hash-summa på bakgrundsbilden också så du inte går in och byter ut filen som är default bakgrundsbild.
<realubot> maxjezy: "Windows 7 Starter edition comes with one desktop background, which can't be changed or customized." http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/personalize-your-computer
<realubot> maxjezy: Är det inte underbart med proprietära operativsystem så säg?
<maxjezy> :)
<Mandrew> hej kan man på ngt sätt spara alla PPAs man har samlat på sig på ngt finurligt sätt? ska göra rent hus med denna disten och hddn
<realubot> Firefox verkar leva sitt eget liv. Varför har Tors Ctrl+2 slutat att fungera för att toggla Tor status?
<maxjezy> Mandrew: lägg upp dem på pastebin
<maxjezy> och skriv upp adressen på din vänsterarm
<rolfblidborg> varför använde någon tor?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Varför inte?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Är inte den riktigt kass?
<maxjezy> antagligen för de säljer kärnvapen och droger på nätet
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Vad är det som är kasst?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: vi snackar om proxyn va?
<realubot> Ja, anonymiseringstjänsten.
<realubot> Vad är det som är så kasst med den?
<Mandrew> maxjezy, hehe frågan är hur jag gör för att slipa sitta kopiera dom en efter en från min lista ;) har samlat på en en jäkla massa
<rolfblidborg> Segar ner nätverket så in i helvete
<realubot> maxjezy: Du kan nog inte bara kopeiera adresserna i sources.list för add-apt-repository fixar väl med nycklar också?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ja, det är segt. Men jag är bara ute efter anonymiseringstjänsten. Det gör inte så mycket om det är lite småsegt att surfa.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: OK
<realubot> Mandrew: " In the second form, ppa:<user>/<ppa-name> will be expanded to the full deb line  of  the  PPA
<realubot>        and  added  into a new file in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory.  The GPG public key of
<realubot>        the newly added PPA will also be downloaded and added to apt's keyring.
<realubot> "
<maxjezy> Mandrew: /etc/apt/sources.list
<maxjezy> i terminalen gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<maxjezy> så får du fram allt i text
<Mandrew> sen så är det bara att stoppa in den där igen när jag är klar med instalerinen?
<maxjezy> antagligen ja
<maxjezy> sen kör du en update
<maxjezy> men för att lägga till så måste du köra med sudo
<maxjezy> för att ha rättigheter för att skriva i filen
<Mandrew> ok spänande ska fasen prova om det funkar :D
<realubot> Mandrew: Nej.
<realubot> Mandrew: Det är inte bara att stoppa in adresserna där igen.
<Mandrew> inte?
<maxjezy> varför inte?
<realubot> Mandrew: Nej, för när du addar ett ppa med add-apt-repository så hämtas en nyckel som verifierar äktheten i paketen du laddar ner eller något.
<realubot> Mandrew: Den nyckeln läggs inte till systemet bara för att du addar adresserna i sources.list.
<Mandrew> ok men jag har iaf ppa addresserna så det är bara att lägga in det en efter en
<maxjezy> realubot: vad är dessa nycklar så bra för?
<maxjezy> det fungerar ju utan?
<realubot> Mandrew: Om du inte använder add-apt-repository för att adda förråd så måste du lägga till adressen i sources.list OCH hämta nyckeln med något kommando. Fördelen med add-apt-repository är att allt sköts automatiskt.
<maxjezy> realubot: men vad är problemet utan nycklarna?
<maxjezy> vill jag veta
<Mandrew> ok realubot  har du ngt bra förslag hur jag ska göra?
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tror nyckeln verifierar att du hämtar från rätt adress eller att paketen inte är manipulerade eller något.
<realubot> Så ingen petar in fakade paket istället.
<maxjezy> Philip6: ?
<maxjezy> kan du verifiera detta?
<realubot> Mandrew: Nej. Det har jag faktiskt inte.
<maxjezy> realubot: varför ska man då kunna göra backup på sources?
<maxjezy> help.ubuntu säger att man ska göra en backup av sourcefilen
<realubot> maxjezy: "Launchpad generates a unique key for each PPA and uses it to sign any packages built in that PPA.
<maxjezy> om man ska pilla
<realubot> This means that people downloading/installing packages from your PPA can verify their source. After you've activated your PPA, uploading its first package causes Launchpad to start generating your key, which can take up to a couple of hours to complete.
<realubot> Your key, and instructions for adding it to Ubuntu, are shown on the PPA's overview page. "
<maxjezy> men nyckeln är ingen säkerhet för att paketen innehåller säker kod
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är inte fel med en backup av sources.list.
<realubot> maxjezy: Men om den ska fungera på ett nytt system så bör man ha addat nyckeln till PPA:t också. Det är mycket möjligt att det inte behövs i praktiken men det är väl en säkerhetsfråga.
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej, nyckeln är bara för att veta att paketen kommer från rätt källa.
<maxjezy> paketen kommer ju från de källor man lagt till
<maxjezy> och de källor ska man lita på, eller inte lägga till
<maxjezy> dvs, nycklarna är ingen säkerhet för att man slipper ful kod
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är möjligt att en backup på sources.list plus Ubuntu keyring gör att man har backup på allt. Jag vet inte.
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej, men nycklarna visar att paketen inte har bytts ut mot falska paket.
<maxjezy> så att någon skulle logga in på någons ppa
<realubot> Att ingen har hackar servern och planterat paket i PPA:t. Tror jag.
<maxjezy> och byta ut paket
<maxjezy> äh
<maxjezy> jag tycker det är gay och onödigt
<maxjezy> det märks av andra och åtgärdas snabbt
<coobra> gay ?
<coobra> är fint som snus
<coobra> :D
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja, typ. Om någon byter ut ett paket i PPA:t mot ett paket som gör något fult med datorn. Jag tror nyckeln är tänkt som ett skydd mot det.
<realubot> maxjezy: Eller om någon sniffar trafiken trådlöst och poision trafiken med falska paket.
<maxjezy> realubot: låt oss säga att Philip6 laddar upp något på sin ppa
<coobra> undra om varmeppelpaj är nice :DDD
<maxjezy> han kollar ju knappast igenom koden
<maxjezy> innan han bygger paketen
<realubot> Då tror jag att nyckeln gör att systemet inte accepterar falska paket.
<maxjezy> så, vad gör det säkert?
<realubot> maxjezy: Då är det ju Philles PPA som är osäket om han har paket som han inte har koll på koden i.
<coobra> hehe
<realubot> maxjezy: Phille litar ju på den som har skrivit koden då om han inte granskar koden själv.
<maxjezy> realubot: i praktiken då, vem kollar igenom alla paket?
<realubot> maxjezy: Tja, ett PPA som bara innehåller ett program eller så han säkert den som skriver programmet koll på.
<maxjezy> kommer man ifrån windowsvärlden och går över i ubuntu ska man fan inte vara paranoid
<coobra> någon som kan ett knep så ja kan regexpa i irssi. jav vill inte realubot
<spacebug-> är det gay att byta ut paket maxjezy ? ;)
<maxjezy> spacebug-: ganska :P
<realubot> Dessutom så går det ju att jämföra filer och se vad som har ändrats och inte i koden från förra versionen. Man måste ju inte kolla hela koden.
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<coobra> parkara paketet "!!!
<coobra> hahaha
<realubot> maxjezy: Du har rätt i att det knappast är ett problem för en vanlig hemanvändare.
<coobra> ojj
<coobra> imorn ska ja vara hundvakt
<coobra> :D
<realubot> Men rätt ska ju vara rätt. Man använder ju add-apt-repository för att det addar nyckel+dress.
<realubot> *adress
<maxjezy> Mandrew: mitt förslag fungerar, men vill du ha nycklar så ska du göra det på annan väg verkar det som iaf.
<Mandrew> ok tack
<maxjezy> realubot: ful kod kan alltid smita in
<realubot> !CoC | coobra
<ubot2> coobra: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<maxjezy> vill man vara säker så använder man ppa som följer med ubuntu
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo, jo.
<maxjezy> att ha senaste koden är inte alltid säkrast
<realubot> maxjezy: PPA = Private Package Archive
<maxjezy> bättre att ha kod som folk haft tid att kontrollera
<realubot> *Personal
<realubot> :)
<realubot> Finns inga PPA i Ubuntu default. :)
<maxjezy> du vet vad jag mena
<maxjezy> repository
<realubot> maxjezy: Det kanske inte är så viktigt med nycklarna som du säger. Det kanske går att kopiera sources.list rakt av.
<realubot> Jag vet inte hur viktiga nycklarna är.
<maxjezy> för den yberparanoida så är det sjä
<maxjezy> lvklart ett alternativ
<realubot> maxjezy: Mhm, men det borde ändå finnas ett bättre sätt att göra det på, tycker jag. Av princip. typ.
<maxjezy> med eller nycklar kommer alltid säkerhetshål finnas
<maxjezy> bästa är att inte använda dörrar alls
<maxjezy> så slipper man lås och nycklar
<maxjezy> realubot:
<maxjezy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<maxjezy> skrolla längst ner
<maxjezy> och klicka på managing authentication keys
<maxjezy> så viktigt verkar det vara :P
<maxjezy> ruttet med segmenteringsfel hela tiden
<maxjezy> jäkla skit säger jag bara
<maxjezy> dagon_: ?
<maxjezy> är du här
<maxjezy> arch, är det svårt att komma igång med?
<dagon_> inte ett dugg
<dagon_> tycker du att det verkar krångligt så öva i en virtuell maskin först
<dagon_> men dokumentationen är <3
<dagon_> och så finns ju jag här :D
<larsemil> nej sova!
<maxjezy> jag får panik
<larsemil> gnattis!
<maxjezy> ska bara göra en backup
<maxjezy> sen lämnar jag ubuntu för godt
<dagon_> :D<3
<maxjezy> iaf tills nästa vecka
<larsemil> maxjezy: jag hade sjukt mycket segfaults. Bytte minnen och moderkort, inte haft ett enda sedan dess
<maxjezy> larsemil: det börja precis
<maxjezy> skulle starta emesene
<maxjezy> det startar inte
<maxjezy> så ja kolla i terminalen
<maxjezy> så försöker jag avinstallera det
<maxjezy> men det vägrar
<maxjezy> varken remove eller purge
<maxjezy> då är droppen som fick bägaren att brista nådd
<larsemil> sovdags
<larsemil> maxjezy: du kommer klara av arch max en vecka.
<larsemil> på lördag kommer du installera ubuntu igen
<larsemil> god natt
<maxjezy> larsemil: då kör jag debian istället
<maxjezy> någon som har en windows skiva som den inte vill ha?
<amelia> maxjezy: jag har nog en windows 98
<amelia> :P
<Stockholm_Angel> anyone know who delvers the papers?
<dagon_> maxjezy: lyssna inte på negoemil :(
<maxjezy> amelia: vet inte om det finns drivrutiner till mitt kort för 98
<maxjezy> dagon_: :)
<maxjezy> xp är det nog designat för
<Mandrew> maxjezy, hittade detta
<Mandrew> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/automatically-import-all-missing.html
<maxjezy> där ser man!
<maxjezy> men fortfarande vill jag ha svar på det här med nycklar
<maxjezy> hur viktigt är det
<dagon_> kan ju vara skönt att verifiera sina källor
<Mandrew> ja det vore spännande att ha koll på
<dagon_> som jag förstått det så funkar en pgp som en md5-summa typ
<maxjezy> jag drar och köper snus
<maxjezy> hoppas ni löst det tills dess
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> http://pastebin.com/ukX4dpBa
<maxjezy> vad gör jag?
<spacebug-> maxjezy: man signerar paket i sitt PPA med sin privata nyckel. Man ger sen ut sin publika nyckel till sitt PPA och med den kan folk verifera signeringen. Samma med gpg och kryptering/signering. Om jag ger mina vänner min publika nyckel, så krypterar de filerna som ska till mig med den. Jag använder sen min privata nyckel för att dekryptera filerna. OPå detta sätt kan min publika nyckel exponeras för alla utan att det
<spacebug-> är problem
<spacebug-> (man låser med en nyckel och låser upp med en annan)
<rolfblidborg> 00-dans?
<rolfblidborg> hepp :(
<rolfblidborg> God natt!
<spacebug-> natti rolfblidborg
<maxjezy> spacebug-: men för att vara säker på att koden är ren så måste man kolla upp den iaf, en nyckel gör inte koden säkrare?
<spacebug-> nej, den veriferar bara att koden verkligen kommer från rätt person
<spacebug-> så litar du på personen som ska ha skrivit koden så är det ok
<maxjezy> spacebug-: men koden kan ha blivit ändrad av ägaren till ppa:n?
<spacebug-> ja det är ju ägaren som lägger upp paketen. För att va säker på att koden är den samma som det alltid varit i ett paket använder man väl MD5 osv
<spacebug-> men litar du inte på ägaren av PPA:t ska du nog inte lägga in det från början utan bara använda ubuntus egna (om du nu litar på dom ;)
<spacebug-> eller så provar du allt i en sandlådemiljö först (tex virtualbox)
<realubot> maxjezy: "Apt-get package management uses public key cryptography to authenticate downloaded packages." https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SecureApt
<maxjezy> right
<realubot> maxjezy: "It's also possible to use a private key to sign a file, not encrypt it. If a private key is used to sign a file, then anyone who has the public key can check that the file was signed by that key. No one who doesn't have the private key can forge such a signature."
<realubot> maxjezy: Paketen är ju signade. Så att det är maintainer som har laddat upp paketen.
<maxjezy> realubot: du hittar inte detta på svenska?
<spacebug-> jag förklarade de ju på svenska ;)
<maxjezy> spacebug-: jo men eftersom realubot ska posta efter så vore ju en källa på svenska att föredra här i svenska chatten.
<spacebug-> iofs
<spacebug-> google translate? ;)
<Philip6> eller så föds man med den kunskapen :P
<arand> Om man inte använder pgp-verifiering för sina källor är vär risken att någon hackar servern där borta och lägger in sina egna fulpaket.
<maxjezy> men, nog om verifieringar
<maxjezy> hjälp mig istället nu
<maxjezy> http://pastebin.com/ukX4dpBa
<maxjezy> vad är felet och vad gör jag åt det?
<realubot> maxjezy: Om han bara kopierar sources.list utan att adda nycklarna får han inte ett sådant här felmeddelande då när han uppdaterar?
<realubot> W: GPG error: http://ftp.us.debian.org testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 010908312D230C5F
<Mandrew> maxjezy, om man vill ha PPAs som är i en distro så kan man ju alltid fråga den som har gjort den :D fick allt på fil hihi
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad ska du med det på svenska till?
<maxjezy> realubot: sexigare med svenska
<maxjezy> och så ska man nog försöka posta svenska lösningar så godt det går
<maxjezy> och svensk info
<maxjezy> om det finns
<realubot> Mandrew: Hallå där!
<Mandrew> hej :D
<arand> maxjezy: Kan kanske testa att köra postinst skriptet manuellt? Eller undersöka vad somm finns i det? Filer som inte finns men försöker tas bort, exempelvis?
<maxjezy> arand: hur gör jag det?
<maxjezy> jag är noob
<realubot> Mandrew: Jag hade inte addat webupd8 PPA:t.
<Mandrew> realubot, ? nu tappade du mig
<realubot> Mandrew: Jag tror det innehåller massor av grejer och inte bara launchpad-getkeys
<realubot> Mandrew: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/automatically-import-all-missing.html
<Mandrew> aaah
<arand> Kolla upp /var/lib/dpkg/info/emesene.postinst kanske, pastebinna, eller bara testa kör rakt av..
<maxjezy> arand: administrator@administrator-N140 ~ $ /var/lib/dpkg/info/emesene.postinst
<maxjezy> Segmentation fault
<Mandrew> jag har använt webupdate.com PPAt och den innehåller en massa grejer realubot
<maxjezy> jävla segment ass!
<Philip5> hehe
<realubot> Där är skriptet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/638162/
<realubot> Det ser ju ganska ok ut. Jag är inte med på vad det gör ui for j-satsen men annars så.
<arand> maxjezy: Dåså, däruti problemet, Hur ser skriptet ut?
<maxjezy> ser inte skriptet ju
<maxjezy> får ju segmenteringsfel
<realubot> Mandrew: En lösning då är att du kopierar alla launchpad-adresser i sources.list och att du sedan använder launchpad-update-skriptet för att hämta nycklar i din nya distro.
<Philip5> cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/emesene.postinst
<maxjezy> kan jag installera ett ubuntu vid sidan av detta?
<maxjezy> eller annan dist
<arand> maxjezy: Jag menar pastebinna skriptfilen.
<arand> maxjezy: Sure you can
<maxjezy> http://pastebin.com/VyNqgHMQ
<realubot> Mandrew: Vad får du i Terminalen om du kör: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep "ppa.launchpad"
<realubot> Mandrew: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Mandrew> realubot, jag har använt pinguyOS och har bra kontakt med han som har utvecklat OSet så jag frågade och fick allt han har använt på en fil. så i teorin så ska det bara vara att adda det sen
<realubot> Jaha. Ok.
<realubot> "Pinguy OS is an optimise build of Ubuntu 11.04 Minimal CD with added repositories, tweaks and enhancements that can run as a Live DVD or be installed. It has all the added packages needed for video, music and web content e.g. flash and java, plus a few fixes as well. Like fixing the wireless problems, gwibber’s Facebook problem and flash videos in full-screen."
<realubot> Där ser man.
<arand> maxjezy: Om du kör "which update-python-modules >/dev/null 2>&1; echo $?" Får du 1/0?
<maxjezy> ; echo $?
<maxjezy> 0
<maxjezy> får jag
<arand> Ok, och om du kör "update-python-modules emesene.private"
<Mandrew> realubot, faktist en välarbetad distro om jag får säga det själv ;)
<maxjezy> då får jag segmenteringsfel
<maxjezy> på svenska denna gång
<maxjezy> ibland blir det segmentation fault
<maxjezy> och ibland segmenteringsfel
<realubot> Mandrew: Jag kör bara Ubuntu. Kanske går över till Arch i framtiden.
<Mandrew> ok
<Mandrew> realubot, jag har inte fastnat för unity eller gnome shell så det har fått mig att vandra ifrån sigen som canonical har satt för ubuntu
<Mandrew> stigen*
<maxjezy> jag kan inte öppna programvarokällor
<maxjezy> eller synapticv
<maxjezy> hela systemet är korrupt
<maxjezy> kan heller inte köra andra terminaler än terminalen
<maxjezy> massa skit som inte går att starta
<maxjezy> eller använda
<realubot> Mandrew: Mm, jag kör 10.10. Jag har inte testat Unity ännu, men jag är tveksam till gränssnittet av den enkla anledningen att det kräver 3d-stöd och att jag tycker mitt Skrivbord är grymt effektivt med Keyboard Shortcuts och programmet Synapse.
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad sysslar du med? :S
<arand> maxjezy: sudo mv /usr/share/python-support/emesene.private /usr/share/python-support/emesene.private_BAK och försök igen med "apt-get install -f"  ?
<Mandrew> realubot, vi får hoppas på att det mognar till sig till kommande distar annars så får jag se mig om efter ngt annat än ubuntu. vilket är synd för ubuntu ligger riktigt varmt om hjärtat
<realubot> Mandrew: Mm. Vi får se. Unity 2d kommer ju om inte annat.
<maxjezy> arand: detta ska bli intressant
<maxjezy> har inte sagt segmentation fault ännu
<arand> Men om hela systemet är så vajso kanske det är mer än emesene som strular...
<Mandrew> realubot, unity 2D finns redan ute så man kan testa iaf men det är ingen hit, jag gillar inte hela grejen med unity kanske är vanesak kanske inte
<maxjezy> arand: ja, det är mer än emesene
<maxjezy> tror det lättaste blir att göra packup
<maxjezy> och rensa
<maxjezy> ska bara fixa en mapp att föra över skit på tjejens dator
<maxjezy> brb
<spacebug-> själva launchern i unity tycker jag är kass (just nu), därför kör jag även cairo-dock. Annars känns det rätt ok måste jag säga. (vant mig)
<realubot> Har som sagt inte testat Unity. Jag är mer på väg åt CLI-hållet än åt ett blingbling GUI.
<Mandrew> realubot, den som ändå kunde mer CLI ;) hade jag det så hade jag nog tuggat mkt mer i terminalen
<spacebug-> jag använder sällan nautilus (filhanteraren) för jag är så van vid konsollen, men vissa saker är bra mycket enklare har jag upptänkt, andra inte
<realubot> Mandrew: Jag håller sakta men säkert på att närma mig CLI mer och mer. Jag försöker använda CLI-program istället för GUI.
<Mandrew> ok ball
<amelia> haha, MailScanner är så skön.. varje gång man läser loggarna blir man påmind om varför man valde den. :)
<amelia> Jul  5 00:25:25 draco MailScanner[12207]: MailScanner child dying of old age
<maxjezy> arand: antagligen så funkade det du gav mig
<maxjezy> för jag startade om datorn
<maxjezy> och nu får jag inga segmenteringsfel
<maxjezy> och jag kan starta emesene
<maxjezy> och andra program
<maxjezy> även synaptic
<maxjezy> om det va det du gav mig som hjälpte så tackar jag för det
<maxjezy> annars, tack för att du försökte hjälpa
<maxjezy> och ni andra med
<maxjezy> nu ska jag ladda hem en snygg bakgrundsbild
<arand> maxjezy: Inga problem, hoppas det löser sig.
<maxjezy> allt verkar löst
<maxjezy> får inga felmeddelanden nu iaf
<arand> Ajöss
<maxjezy> adios!
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-05
<maxjezy> fan va nice
<maxjezy> nu kan ja köra linux mint ett tag till
<Philip5> heja kubuntu
<maxjezy> måste köpa en usb-hårddisk
<maxjezy> så jag kan göra backup vid såna här situationer
<Philip5> idag beställde jag systemkamera
<Philip5> heja mig
<spacebug-> !
<Linda^> schh!
<maxjezy> det enda jag bryr mig om är att ha ett stabilt system så jag kan ha mina bilder stabilt
<maxjezy> Philip5: vad blev det?
<Philip5> en nikon
<maxjezy> Linda^: schh på dig, schh på mig
<maxjezy> Philip5: snålade du?
<Philip5> maxjezy: lite
<maxjezy> därför du inte ville ge ut mer info?
<maxjezy> jag klandrar dig inte
<Philip5> ingen fullformat utan bara en crop kamera
<maxjezy> oroa dig inte för det
<Philip5> en nikon d7000
<Philip5> 10 000 kr för huset och sedan objektiv på det
<maxjezy> det är ju en bra kamera för de pengarna iaf
<Philip5> skulle kanske annars fläskat på med en d700 men är rädd att d800 kommer som ersättare för den i höst
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> bra argument
<Philip5> så börjar lagom med d7000 och uppgraderar senare till d800 om den verkar vara nått
<maxjezy> jag funderar på att köpa d3100
<maxjezy> lite mer prisvänlig
<Linda^> maxjezy: Mest på dig!
<maxjezy> men jag är nöjd med min pentax ännu
<maxjezy> så smidig att ha med sig ut
<Philip5> maxjezy: gört
<Philip5> men nu är det slut för idag
<Philip5> ciao
<realubot> Pentax? What is that?
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.inet.se/artikel/4903158/hd-kabinett-2st-sata-2x2-5-3-5-usb2-0-och-esata
<realubot> Och intern hdd.
<realubot> Det blir nog billigare i långa loppet än en extern hdd.
<maxjezy> blir så mycket sladdar
<realubot> Plus att du kan köpa diskar av bra kvalité. Jag misstänker att en extern hdd har en ganska billig och kass hdd.
<maxjezy> bbl!
<realubot> Det här förklarar ju varför kanalen är så seg: http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/vi-har-tagit-semester-fran-natet
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Tur att du och jag är här om det skulle komma några hundra blåbär och fråga om Ubuntu.
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> jag har dock råkat utt för något annat nu
<maxjezy> väldigt skumt
<realubot> maxjezy: Är du gravid?
<maxjezy> nej
<realubot> Eller vad är det som har hänt?
<maxjezy> jag kan inte browsa mitt hem
<maxjezy> varken i nautilus
<maxjezy> eller med ls
<realubot> 127.0.0.1?
<realubot> Aha, din Hemkatalog.
<maxjezy> exakt
<maxjezy> alla andra kataloger funkar
<realubot> maxjezy: Vem är ägare då? sudo ls /home/maxy
<dagon_> maxjezy: hur går det med arch?
<maxjezy> dagon_: funderar att gå över seriöst
<dagon_> du har mig som hjälp
<dagon_> nemas problemas
<realubot> maxjezy: Det låter ju som om någon annan äger Hemkatalogen? :S
<maxjezy> tycker det är väldigt skumt
<realubot> dagon_: Kör du Arch?
<maxjezy> realubot: nej, nu vet jag varför
<dagon_> realubot: japp
<maxjezy> motion har sparat cam-bilder där
<maxjezy> och det är inte lite bilder
<maxjezy> tog väldigt lång tid för LS att börja lista dem
<maxjezy> ls
<realubot> dagon_: Varför?
<maxjezy> fan
<dagon_> realubot: för att det kickar ass
<realubot> dagon_: Dålig förklaring.
<dagon_> en jävligt bra förklaring för mig
<dagon_> jag kan dra den långa också
<maxjezy> då får jag bara vänta på att den ska lista filerna
<maxjezy> jäkla skit motion
<dagon_> 1. jag för bygga mitt eget system, precis hur jag vill ha det från grunden 2. pacman - pakethanteraren som kickar ass 3. det finns ett användarbaserat repo
<realubot> Varför använder du motion?
<maxjezy> undra hur länge det kört
<maxjezy> jag ville testa det
<maxjezy> glömde säkert stänga av
<maxjezy> måste vara tusentals bilder
<realubot> haha
<maxjezy> oj shit
<realubot> sudo rm -r /home/maxy/.motion
<realubot> eller vad katalogen heter
<maxjezy> säkert 100 gb bilder
<realubot> dagon_: Jag kanske går över till Arch när jag blir stor.
<maxjezy> de verkar ligga direkt i home mappen
<maxjezy> annars borde det inte ta sån tid att ladda home
<realubot> Ojoj.
<maxjezy> av ledigt utrymme på hårddisken så verkar det vara 100 gb bilder
<realubot> hH
<realubot> HAHA
<realubot> Nä, tjejer. Nu får ni leka utan mig. Jag måste ha min skönhetssömn.
<maxjezy> ska bli intressant att se när det laddat klart
<dagon_> realubot: maybe
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> mes
<dagon_> 8]
<maxjezy> fan nu har den laddat säkert tio minuter
<maxjezy> och visar inte en fil ännu
<dagon_> maxjezy: vad är det du gör?
<maxjezy> öppnar min hemma mapp
<maxjezy> för radera bilder
<maxjezy> som motion sparat
<maxjezy> från min cam
<dagon_> okej
<dagon_> vill den inte?
<maxjezy> den laddar
<maxjezy> antagligen är det 1000 000 000 bilder i den
<maxjezy> tror det är 100 gb som den tagit upp iaf
<dagon_> borde kvitta
<maxjezy> har typ inget på datorn
<maxjezy> kan jag se hur många filer som finns i /home/administrator/
<maxjezy> bara i den mappen
<maxjezy> och inte undermappar efter den
<maxjezy> minnesanvändningen tickar uppåt hela tiden
<maxjezy> när jag väntar
<dagon_> jag hade 500GB /home innan
<dagon_> det ska kvitta
<maxjezy> direkt i home?
<dagon_> japp
<maxjezy> i små filer?
<dagon_> ja
<dagon_> filmfiler som jag redigerade
<maxjezy> typ filer i 20 kb storleken?
<maxjezy> alla i den storleken
<dagon_> det blev ett litet misshap
<dagon_> när jag valde mapp :P
<maxjezy> 1,3 megapixel kamera som tagit dom
<dagon_> ska du ha kvar bilderna?
<dagon_> för annars bara radera i terminalen
<dagon_> rm -r /home/maxjezy/ *.jpg
<dagon_> och du behöver nog inte köra med -r ens
<maxjezy> dagon_: städar den utan att lägga i papperskorgen?
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> bra fråga
<maxjezy> annars skjuter jag bara problemet
<maxjezy> och säkert blir det ännu mera problem
<maxjezy> har säkert andra bildfiler där
<maxjezy> men skiter i det
<maxjezy> bara den inte rensar undermappar
<dagon_> då ska du inte köra -r
<maxjezy> /home/administrator/Skrivbord/dcim/
<maxjezy> tex
<dagon_> då rensar den rekursivt
<maxjezy> men den rensar bara i den mappen?
<dagon_> om du bara kör "rm /home/maxjezy/ *.jpg"
<maxjezy> precis
<dagon_> raderar den alla .jpg i den mappen
<dagon_> inte i undermappar
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> jag har sagt fel
<dagon_> men jag löser det
<maxjezy> bash: /bin/rm: Argumentlistan för lång
<spacebug-> inget mellanslag mellan / och *.jpg
<dagon_> funkar inte
<maxjezy> samma svar även då
<maxjezy> administrator@administrator-N140 ~ $ rm /home/administrator/*.jpg
<maxjezy> bash: /bin/rm: Argumentlistan för lång
<spacebug-> for x in /home/administrator/*.jpg; do rm "$x"; done
<maxjezy> spacebug-: vad är det?
<spacebug-> det tar bort alla .jpg i /home/administrator/
<spacebug-> men det va kanske inte det som va frågan? =)
<maxjezy> bara i  den mappen
<maxjezy> inga undermappar?
<spacebug-> bara i den
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> ta bara rm *.jpg
<dagon_> när du står i mappen
<spacebug-> vad vill du göra?
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> jävla skit
<dagon_> inget funkar ju
<dagon_> och google failar
<maxjezy> rensa /home/administrator/ på jpg
<maxjezy> bara den mappen
<maxjezy> och inga andra undermappar
<dagon_> maxjezy
<dagon_> ställ dig i mappen
<maxjezy> done
<spacebug-> hehe jaha bara rm *.jpg ;)
<dagon_> kör rm *.jpg
<dagon_> SMURF!
<spacebug-> trodde det va nått mysko du skulle göra, inte bara ta bort filer i en katalog
<maxjezy> kommer nog ta några år att rensa
<maxjezy> skulle vara intressant och veta hur många filer det handlar om
<spacebug-> ls /home/administrator/ | nl
<maxjezy> bash: /bin/rm: Argumentlistan för lång
<maxjezy> på dagon_ s tips
<spacebug-> ls /home/administrator/*.jpg | nl
<dagon_> orly
<dagon_> funkade inte "rm *.jpg"?
<maxjezy> nepp
<spacebug-> kör det jag skrev det
<dagon_> mysko
<maxjezy> för många filer för linux att hantera?
<dagon_> jag tog precis bort 40 .png på det viset
<spacebug-> for x in /home/administrator/*.jpg; do rm "$x"; done
<dagon_> ja, kör det spacebug- sa
<maxjezy> 155429	
<maxjezy> äh, va ju bara 155 tusen bilder
<dagon_> spacebug-: confirmed på ditt lilla script
<maxjezy> testar det
<maxjezy> undra hur lång tid det ska ta
<spacebug-> va det på disk eller en kamera eller vad?
<maxjezy> disken
<maxjezy> jag har tagit bilder med webcam
<maxjezy> med hjälp av motion
<maxjezy> säkert en bra stund det rullat
<spacebug-> ;)
<maxjezy> tur att jag körde på batteri
<maxjezy> annars hade den fyllt hela disken
<maxjezy> synd att jag har så bra batteritid
<maxjezy> shit, tio minuter rensning
<maxjezy> och bara 10 000 bilder har försvunnit
<maxjezy> kameran har tagit 8 bilder i sekunden
<maxjezy> man får väl vara glad för det
<dagon_> srsly
<dagon_> min snus är fucking slut
<dagon_> bäst att dra i sig en karta sömnpiller
<dagon_> sova tills affärerna öppnar
<maxjezy> neej
<maxjezy> fan va jobbigt
<maxjezy> jag var hela dagen utan
<maxjezy> pga lathet
<maxjezy> men natten tog över så jag gick till statoil
<dagon_> :(
<dagon_> jag orkar inte köra 2 mil
<maxjezy> köpte mig en dosa tre ankare
<maxjezy> jag har fått bort nästan 70 000 bilder nu
<dagon_> den var god btw
<dagon_> påminner lite om röda lacket
<maxjezy> 300 minuter
<maxjezy> hur många timmar?
<maxjezy> 5?
<maxjezy> så länge stod motion och fotade
<dagon_> Oo
<maxjezy> för att det skulle bli 150 000 bilder
<maxjezy> tur att batteriet tog slut
<dagon_> maxjezy: pm
<coobra> :D
<coobra> någon vaken eller ?
<kodein> näe, har inte druckit upp kaffet än
<maxjezy> det regnar ju
<coobra> :p
<Markslap> coobra: Klart man är vaken. :)
<Markslap> Kom precis in till jobbet.
<coobra> hehehe
<coobra> haha
<coobra> är hundvakt
<coobra> :D
<coobra> franskbulldog :D
<Barre> morrn morrn
<coobra> haha
<coobra> han ska ligga på min fot
<haffe> Rakataka.
<Kimmen> morrn
<haffe> Hejhej.
<coobra> o_o
<whomee> tjosan hejsan, nu kommer whomee med problemfrågor igen! :P jag har en site på en maskin som hostar 2st siter, den ena kan använda sin sida med php som man ska men den andra (min site) får bara upp om man vill öppna/spara php/phtml filer .. då har jag ändå använt den andres vhost fil (och gjort ändringar så mina sökvägar används)
<cHarNe2> whomee: hur ser din fil ut?
<whomee> 2sec ska pastea på pastebin
<Kimmen> php index filerna, har dom samma extension?
<whomee> http://pastebin.com/QHxYZig4
<whomee> Kimmen: yes alla heter .php
<cHarNe2> men det är ju bara en site?
<whomee> ja men hans ser precis likadan ut, enda som är ändrat är sökvägarna
<cHarNe2> fan vad stor den är :P
<whomee> där jag har /home/whomee/public_html har han /var/www/joomöa
<whomee> tack :$
<whomee> dom brukar säga de
<whomee> s/joomöa/joomla
<cHarNe2> tror du borde ta detta i #httpd
<Kimmen> Jag är inte 100 men känns som att <VirtualHost *:80> kan vara en del av problemet
<Kimmen> nm
<cHarNe2> njaa, tror inte det
<Kimmen> gjorde en tankevurpa, vars ligger php filerna?
<whomee> personen vars site fungerar ligger under /var/www/joomla
<whomee> mina ligger under /home/whomee/public_html
<Kimmen> ägare root:www-data?
<Kimmen> fast kanske inte spelar roll när det är php
<whomee> hmm hmm, bra fråga ska se
<whomee> satte www-data som ägare men ingen skillnad
<Kimmen> Testa "DirectoryIndex index.php index.htm index.html"
<Kimmen> kanske är nåt med php, jag har testat liknande som dig på min nu och det bara funkar
<whomee> sorry om ja försvann
<whomee> allt bara dog här på nätet :P
<whomee> glömde göra de Kimmen eller vem de va som postade nått visade
<larsemil> whomee: i ubuntu så är det inställt så att user directories inte får köra php
<whomee> larsemil: aha ok
<whomee> larsemil: så enklast är att ändra så jag lägger saker i /var/www då?
<larsemil> det går att ändra, höll på med det där själv för ett tag sen
<Kimmen> knepigt, jag skapade ett dir i home och fick köra php
<Kimmen> 10.10
<whomee> hmm ofasen
<larsemil> jag kör också det
<larsemil> vänta ska jag pasta min vhost
<larsemil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638279/
<whomee> ska spana
<larsemil> den där funkar php på
<larsemil> utan att jag gjort något annat
<larsemil> det där första jag dillade om var när man skulle köra userdirecotires.
<larsemil> directories.
<whomee> ahh ok
<whomee> well ska rensa endel i min vhost
<whomee> brb
<whomee> startar man om apache med apachectl restart eller /etc/init.d/apache restart ?
<kodein> hugget som stucket
<whomee> ok tänkte om de var skillnad
<whomee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638283/
<whomee> så ser den ut nu
<whomee> men då försvann min drupal katalog där :)
<whomee> och php funkar icke
<delhage> Barre: ping
<haffe> Hahaha.
<haffe> 'Ge mig alkohol'
<Barre> delhage: ping
<Barre> s/i/o/
<kodein> haffe: gib mir mein destillat?
<whomee> liiite fel knapp
<haffe> kodein: Gib mir mein gnagenbrot.
<kodein> haffe: zur ewigkeit
<larsemil> whuffor: jag kör sudo service apache2 restart
<larsemil> oj fel
<larsemil> whomee skulle ha det men hen var inte online längre
<larsemil> Barre: delhage hade seg svarstid efter att pong kom fram. eller så ville han bara pinga
<Barre> larsemil: jag hade fel route till delhage, pong hittade inte tillbaka. Efter att jag omkonfigurerat mina static routes så provade jag att initiera en ny ping... O_o
<larsemil> Barre: sett surftowns problem?
<Barre> larsemil: i dk?
<larsemil> Barre: mm: http://surftownse.wordpress.com/
<Barre> jobbigt värre
<Barre> -"We haven't lost any data. If the servers have lost data, we will restore it from backups" eehh.. ok.. kör de CDP eller?.... i think not....
<larsemil> borde väl köra CDP om man är så stort företag? eller är det för dyrt?
<Barre> det innefattar en större investring ja, dyrt är ett ord jag ogärna använder :)
<larsemil> mr salesman
<larsemil> men det är något annat än att replikera datat med t.ex drbd?
<Barre> ja, drbd är en spegling som är mer eller mindre synkron..
<Barre> CDP är ett koncept som handlar om att "spela in" alla IO som görs i en logg för att kunna återställa så fint som en enkild IO.
<Barre> om du exempelvis uppgraderar en miljö så har du ju möjligheten att ta en snapshot på volymen innan som säkerhet om det skulle "skita" sig. Med CDP så behöver du inte tänka till före, m.a.o. så kan du skapa ett snapshot av din volym i efterhand..
<larsemil> oj. häftigt.
<larsemil> vad går det loss på då?
<Barre> hur bred är en bro? hur långt är ett snöre?
<Barre> hur stor volym, hur lång tid vill du att loggen skall vara på? (alltså, spar alla IOs över en 24h period eller 240h... gör rätt mycket på pris :))
<Barre> plus en infrastruktur som kan husera en CDP-lösning. Nu finns det åtskilliga olika implementationer av CDP som koncept, en del kallas t.o.m. CDP fast de inte är en CDP..
<larsemil> men häftig grej
<Barre> exempelvis så envisas MS att kalla sin DPM för CDP, vilket är en ren och skär lögn...
<larsemil> det är lite som videokamerorna som man använder i t.ex krigsrapportering. Som spelar in 30 min innan man trycker på knappen hela tiden. Så att om det t.ex slår ner en raket i ett hus och man då direkt trycker på knappen så har man fått med det även om det hände innan man tryckte på knappen
<larsemil> microsoft är väl duktiga på att ljuga. !
<Barre> larsemil: det var en bra liknelse...
<larsemil> haha, så ser jag på det iaf!
<larsemil> du jobbar med så häftiga saker Barre!
<Barre> CDP ersätter inte normal Backup/Restore eller arkivering, det är ett komplement... men det innebär att vi kan minimera infrastrukturen på vår backup/restore lösning...
<larsemil> ni som kan allt. går det att få reda på alla sidor som länkar till en bild? eller iaf några?
<Kimmen> alla sidor som länkar till en bild på din sida eller vilken bild som helst på weben?
<larsemil> en bild url
<haffe> Har ni andra haft den här puggen?
<haffe> buggen.
<haffe> Bilden är skjuten åt höger när jag kör i 1600x1200.
<haffe> När jag kör i 1280x1024 fungerar det jättebra.
<realubot> Spelar det någon roll om RAM-minnen har olika volt-tal? Jag har satt in extra RAM-minne och det är rätt typ av minne (PC6400) men på etiketten är står det 1,9V istället för 2,4 eller något på mina gamla minnen?
<Kimmen> kan det nog göra
<Kimmen> men om jag inte minns fel så är det RAM-minnets lägsta spänning som specas, alltså den spänning de behöver för att köras på den hastigheten
<Kimmen> sätt inga pengar på det dock
<ecke> nån här inne som använder weechat och har någon nice config att bjuda på? :)
<realubot> Kimmen: Mm. Men är spänningsen över RAM-minnes-portarna lika eller anpassar moderkortet spänningen för varje modul?
<Kimmen> Det beror nog mkt på moderkortet. Det blir lika på alla slotar
<realubot> Kimmen: Ok. Då hoppas jag att inte minnena på 1,9V tar skada av att dom gamla minnena behöver mer volt.
<realubot> Eller att moderkortet inte lägger 1,9V över dom gamla minnena också så systemet blir instabilt. :S
<realubot> Det rimliga är ju att minnena på 1,9V tål att köras på 1,4V också som du sa.
<Kimmen> det går ju att ställa manuellt annars
<realubot> *2,4V
<realubot> Kimmen: Jo, men om mina gamla minnen kräver 2,4V och mina nya 1,9V. Hur ska jag ställa in det då?
<Kimmen> jag tror det även fast 2,4V låter mycket
<realubot> Det kanske inte var 2,4V. Jag är osäkr på en siffran. Men det var i.a.f. mer än 1,9V.
<realubot> 2,1V kanske.
<realubot> Jag kommer inte ihåg exakt.
<Kimmen> Du kan ställa ett fast värde för alla, bäst är väl att kolla vad moderkortet ställt in innan du stoppar in de nya 1,9V
<realubot> Annars är ju detta oerhört känsligt för det är DDR2 PC6400 XMS2 Corsair-minnen båda två
<realubot> Jag har köpt likadana minnen som jag köpte förut men minnena verkar ha bytts ut på några år.
<Kimmen> högpresterande moduler brukar kräva högre spänning
<realubot> Så här säger moderkortet: "4 x 1.8V DDR2 DIMM sockets supporting up to 8 GB of system memory"
<Kimmen> DDR2 är 1,8V och uppåt så ska väl funka på den spänningen. Är alltid säkrare att köra på lägre spänning än högre. Kan vara så att du får höja timings
<realubot> Det är helt klart mer än 1,8V på mina gamla minnen och jag har inte upplevt att systemet har varit instabilt.
<Kimmen> Men som sagt, kolla vad moderkortet ger ut för spänning just nu innan du stoppar in de nya modulerna
<realubot> Kimmen: Jag har reda stoppat in minnena. :)
<Kimmen> Funkar det bra så är det ju bara köra =)
<realubot> Mina gamla minnen är: CM2X1024-6400C4
<realubot> Corsair.
<realubot> Dom nya är CL5.
<Kimmen> Troligtvis så har väl corsair fått lite bättre kretsar så de kan köra samma hastigheter men på lägre spänning
<realubot> I övrigt är allt samma bortsett från volttalet.
<Kimmen> dom gamla är dom också CL5?
<realubot> CL4.
<Kimmen> CL4 såg jag nu, därför dom vill ha högre spänning
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Snabbare då.
<Kimmen> mm
<realubot> Vad händer när man blandar CL4 och CL5?
<realubot> Kommer minnena att köra på CL4 och dom nya på CL5 eller kommer alla bli CL5?
<Kimmen> Gissar moderkortet kör på CL5, vet inte säkert då jag aldrig blandat.
<Kimmen> brukar vara en inställning för alla, inte separata
<realubot> Ok. Hm, jag borde kanske ha varit mer noga med valet av minnen då. :S
<realubot> Jag gick på PC6400 Corsair. Trodde inte det var så viktigt.
<Kimmen> tror inte du märker nån skillnad =)
<realubot> Kimmen: Nej, det verkar som om det ska fungera.
<realubot> I värsta fall kör väl minnena på CL5 nu. Hur ser man det i Ubuntu?
 * realubot fyller hela kanalen med vatten och använder kanalen som en swimming pool.
<kodein> blubb blubb
<Philip5> bubbellibubb?
<Barre> realubot: sudo lshw -class memory (?)
<realubot> Barre: Det säger att alla minnen har 1.2ns, inget om CL5 eller CL4.
<realubot> DIMM 800 MHz (1.2ns).
<Barre> ok.. det var en vild gissning...
<realubot> http://www.inet.se/artikel/6300665/hdmi-wls-tradlos-overforing-av-hdmi
<realubot> Intressant.
<realubot> Barre: 1.2ns kanske säger något indirekt om CL4/CL5?
<Barre> tror jag inte, jag är övertygad (till 99.99%) att det är cykle time
<realubot> Ok, säger du det så.
<realubot> Då säger inte lshw något om CL.
 * realubot låter sin gula plastanka simma runt fritt i kanalen.
<realubot> Den här kanalen är seeeeg som http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sirap
<realubot> Är det någon som vet vilken kurslitteratur som ingår i KY-utbildningen Linux systemspecialist?
<realubot> Svara annars bussar jag min platsanka på er!
<Philip5> det är sommarlov i kanalen
<amelia> realubot: ring skolan som har kursen och fråga?
<realubot> Eller i utbildningen System- och nätverkstekniker Linux
<realubot> ?
<realubot> PÃ¥ Nackaakademien?
<amelia> realubot: se föregående svar.
<realubot> *Nackademin
<realubot> amelia: Mhm, får väl göra det.
<realubot> amelia: Om det inte är hemligt...
<amelia> realubot: det har jag svårt att tro..
<amelia> realubot: annars kan du ju gå utbildningen.. det är ju också ett alternativ.
<dagon_> maxjezy: jag har snus!
<realubot> amelia: Nja, jag bor ju i Göteboooorg. Inte i Nacka eller Helsingborg. Dessutom läser jag hellre på egen hand.
<realubot> Om jag ö.h.t. läser.
<amelia> realubot: finns säkert någon sån i göteborg också
<realubot> Tveksamt?
<realubot> Det kryllar inte av Linux-utbildningar.
<amelia> realubot: man kan ju flytta, men men det är väl din huvudvärk det där.
<Philip5> realubot: du får väl läsa på om linux själv annars och sedan ta olika linux certs
<Philip5> de kan man ju ta online och lite sånt
<maxjezy> Philip5: har du sett/hört något om novacut?
<madbear> realubot: du får läsa på distans jag har ju tipsat dig
<maxjezy> dagon_: hallejuuuljaaa!
<coobra> dagon_: göru :d
<maxjezy> dagon_: du får skriva maxjezythebest om du ska highlighta mig
<maxjezy> nu ska jag laga mat
<maxjezy> vill ni mig något så finns ja på telefonen
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> mat kanske
<coobra> vad tror ni om det
<dagon_> maxjezy: haha
<dagon_> coobra: leker loss med luren
<dagon_> http://www.swedroid.se/forum/post651437-1282/
<Philip5> maxjezy: nä vad är det?
<maxjezy> Philip5: det är ett program
<haffe> dagon_: Har du använt en iphone?
<maxjezy> Philip5: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/novacut/novacut-pro-video-editor
<dagon_> en gång
<haffe> Det märks att det är ett kompilerat språk i en iphone.
<maxjezy> kolla in där, deras sida verkar vara nere, säkert överbelastad eller något
<dagon_> haffe: har bara lånat en polares en gång för att ringa lite snabbt så har inte direkt analyserat den
<maxjezy> Philip5: http://vimeo.com/15354850
<maxjezy> där kan du höra om projektet
<maxjezy> blir säkert det nästa stora inom video i linux
<maxjezy> jag håller på med en inbakad pizza
<maxjezy> skinka, champinjoner och chorizokorv
<haffe> Nu blev jag hungrig.
<maxjezy> ska serveras med bea-sås
<haffe> Det blev inte bättre av att jag just varit och simmat 800 meter.
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> då skulle du behöva min pizza
<maxjezy> har aldrig gjort inbakad förut
<maxjezy> ska bli intressant och se hur den blir
<haffe> Remember son.
<haffe> Trying is the first step towards failure.
<haffe> http://www.ipandora.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/epic_fail.jpg
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> bäst jag håller ögonen på den så den inte bränns
<dagon_> 8]
<dagon_> man kanske skulle spela lite pokemon
<dagon_> eller zelda
<coobra> dagon_: vad göru da
<dagon_> inte mycket
<dagon_> funderar på att spela pokemon
<dagon_> eller shadowgate :D
<kodein> haffe: You punch like a Georgian!
<maxjezy> shadowgate är fett
<maxjezy> mästa spelet till NES är Gimmick!
<maxjezy> eller mr gimmick
<maxjezy> som de också heter
<dagon_> vad är det för typ av spel?
<maxjezy> man är en liten figur som ska hitta en kidnappad flicka
<maxjezy> figuren man är är flickans nya favoritgosedjur
<maxjezy> och flickan blev kidnappad av dom andra gossedjuren
<maxjezy> eftersom de blev avundsjuka
<maxjezy> grym grafik och riktigt bra kontroll
<maxjezy> plattform
<maxjezy> korta men ganska svåra banor
<maxjezy> vapnet man har är en stjärna
<maxjezy> som studsar
<maxjezy> som man även kan hoppa på
<dagon_> maxjezy: låter skoj :D
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maTRLkA6dVo
<maxjezy> där kan du se lite gameplay
<maxjezy> bra musik med
<dagon_> aw, det är ju till NES
<dagon_> undrar om jag har en NES-emulator till mitt PSP
<dagon_> hmm, då får jag hitta det
<maxjezy> det fanns till playstation också
<dagon_> har hittat ett par emulatorer nu
<dagon_> ska se om jag har spelet :)
<maxjezy> Det släpptes i Japan till två-i-ett Sony Playstation-spelet Memorial Series SunSoft Vol.6, som också innehöll ett annat Sunsoft-spel, Battle Formula (utanför Japan känd som Super Spy Hunter).
<Barre> kaffe kanske...
<Barre> Philip5: ping
<Philip5> pong
<Barre> har semestern börjat än?
<Philip5> jajamen
<Barre> men grattis... vilket väder du får... O_o
<Philip5> verkligen
<Philip5> tipp topp
<Barre> provat google+ än?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> har inte någon invite eller riktigt brytt mig att skaffa
<Barre> ok
<Philip5> själv då?
<Barre> testar lite, och möjligheten för integration med android är ju ändlösa, instant upload är en feature jag gillade
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> behövs väl mest bara att folk ska börja använda det i massor också för att det ska få genomslag
<Philip5> är det en direkt konkurrent till facebook eller något annorlunda?
<Barre> om man vill, så kan man ställa in droiden till att synca foto/video direkt med en privat mapp på google+.. instant backup lixom :)
<Philip5> najs
<Barre> vet inte riktigt om det är wn twitterkiller eller facebook killer än :) men jag har svårt att tro att folk byter plattform enbart för bytandets skull, eller för någon enstaka feature/function.
<Barre> det krävs nog att någon gör bort sig rejält (alltså FB eller twitter) för att användare skall fly därifrån..
<Barre> just nu känns det lite som myspace, ensamt och tomt...
<Philip5> jo det är ju just det
<Philip5> så länge inte FB gör bort sig så står det nog rätt ohotat en tid
<Philip5> twitter är för mig lite begränsat
<Barre> det är ju begränsningen som gör twitter så jävla bra jue..
<haffe> Projektledare kanske kan lära sig av twitter.
<haffe> OM en idé inte går att uttrycka på 140 tecken så är den inte tillräckligt genomtänkt.
<Barre> det är som en mängd rubriker, och fångar inte rubriken ditt intresse så läser man inte vidare..
<Barre> haffe: +1
<maxjezy> pr0n clicka  >> här <<
<maxjezy> så ska en bra twitt se ut
<dagon_> maxjezy: provade mr gimmick, det var ju skitskoj :D
<haffe> Jag gillar min handledare.
<haffe> Han kan svara på ett mail som är 2 sidor långt med 3 ord.
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> dagon_: jo det är nog ett av mina favoritspel
<haffe> Han är helt otroligt grym.
<maxjezy> väldigt ovanligt spel dessutom
<maxjezy> inga av mina kompisar hade det
<dagon_> jag har aldrig hört talas om det innan
<dagon_> lite mario-aktigt
<dagon_> härligt med såna spel
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> dagon_: du kommer bli imponerad över hur mycket olika fiender det finns i spelet
<coobra> vilket spel ?
<dagon_> mr gimmick
<coobra> k
<Kurdistan> dagon_,  lever du? :)
<dagon_> absolut
<dagon_> pausar lite i spelande nu för dricka och snus :P
<Kurdistan> dagon_, :) härligt.
<Kurdistan> supertuxkart?
<dagon_> nä :P
<dagon_> mr gimmick på NES
<dagon_> :)
<Kurdistan> vad är det för skoj? :)
<dagon_> lite mario-aktigt
<Kurdistan> nice. skicka en länk.
<Kurdistan> Secret Maryo Chronicles är ytterligare mario-aktig spel.
<dagon_> http://www.vizzed.com/vizzedboard/retro/game.php?id=12956
<dagon_> där kan du spela online om du vill :)
<Kurdistan> hur spelar man?
<Kurdistan> måste man regga?
<maxjezy> klicka där nere
<maxjezy> men du måste ha java installerat
<maxjezy> jag har inte det
<maxjezy> så jag får inte spela
<Kurdistan> jag har java installerat
<Kurdistan> men den bara tuggar utan framgång
<Kurdistan> man måste tydligen regga sig för kunna spela mer 5 spel om dagen
<dagon_> hmm, drygt
<rolfblidborg> Hallåå ellerr!
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Roffe! Är det du?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Det är jag!
<realubot> Hallå kanalen! Vakna nu! Den gamle hockyemålvakten Rolf Ridderwall är här!
<rolfblidborg> :(
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Varför kallar du dig Blidborg?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: för att alla fans i kanalen skulle bli vilda annars!
<rolfblidborg> Det är endast en täckmantel!
<realubot> Där är du ju: http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/41608_33984916843_493392_n.jpg
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Smart. Det finns många hockyintresserade i kanalen. Mycket smart att fejka efternamnet.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: men du hittade mig... fan!
<rolfblidborg> okej, hur lång tid är rimligt för att skapa ett bootbart usbminne?
<realubot> Mhm, det såg lite konstigt ut när du styrde musen med plocken.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Det går fort.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Har du redan tankat ner iso-filen till distron?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Eller låter du Unetbootin göra det samtidigt?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: yeah
<rolfblidborg> det är det jag använder
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Kör du med Startup Disk Creator?
<rolfblidborg> eller, aha
<rolfblidborg> vet inte :S
<rolfblidborg> Ska kolla!
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Jag rekommenderar att du tankar ner iso-filen först och sedan skapar USB-minnet. Det går i.s.f. väldigt fort. Några minuter, typ.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: jag har den redan :)
<realubot> Det går fortare än att bränna en skiva.
<maxjezy> rolfblidborg: har du bra internet?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Använder du Ubuntus inbyggda program?
<realubot> Eller har du installerat Unetbootin?
<maxjezy> jag skulle rekommendera att använda netinstallern
<realubot> maxjezy: Jaha. Varför då då?
<maxjezy> man slipper att massa space används på usbminnet
<maxjezy> så går det snabbare att installera från
<maxjezy> tycker jag
<maxjezy> beror säkert på vilken lina man har också
<maxjezy> men netinstallern är trevligast hittills
<realubot> maxjezy: Ok, så Unetbootin använder netinstall då?
<realubot> maxjezy: Men det går väl långsammare?
<realubot> Och hur lite hdd har man om en iso på 600MB är ett problem
<realubot> ?
<maxjezy> ja det finns netinstall på unetbootin
<maxjezy> jag menar att man behöver inte ett stort usbminne
<realubot> Jo, men måste gå långsammare än att installera från iso-fil på hdd:n eller? Har du gjort en jämförelse?
<maxjezy> iso på hdd har jag inte gjort jämnförelse med
<maxjezy> men mot usbminnet mitt
<maxjezy> så går det snabbare med netinstallern
<realubot> maxjezy: Aha, men tar Ubuntu via netinstall mindre plats på USB-minne än vanlig install på USB-minne?
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> det tar bara några megabytes
<maxjezy> eftersom det bara är dom viktigaste filerna
<maxjezy> sen resten hämtas från nätet
<realubot> maxjezy: Aha, ok. Då så.
<realubot> Men installationen tar kanske längre tid sedan?
<maxjezy> nepp
<maxjezy> har man snabbt internet så är det bästa metoden tycker jag
<maxjezy> har man segt internet så är CD och andra metoder bättre
<rolfblidborg> realubot: sorry, gick afk, jag sitter i winbl0wz
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Oj, nu gick det MYCKET smidigare :D
<realubot> maxjezy: Ok, maxy. Det är du som bestämmer.
<maxjezy> realubot: yepp!
<realubot> maxjezy - the king of #ubuntu-se
<rolfblidborg> Nu SKA det fungera!
<maxjezy> realubot :)
<maxjezy> nej, freenode är inget översittarnätverk
<maxjezy> här är vi alla lika värda
<rolfblidborg> Wat? :P
<rolfblidborg> haha
<rolfblidborg> linux overall är väll inget översittarnätverk direkt?
<maxjezy> rolfblidborg: precis
<maxjezy> därför många linuxprojekt finns här på freendode
<maxjezy> fast ibland kan det tyckas väldigt översittigt på linuxfronten
<maxjezy> man dissar alla windowsanvändare
<EAG> hmm har nån en länk till den där bilden som är en karta där storleken (och namnen) på "länderna" korrelerar till trafikmängder på nätet
<maxjezy> tror man är bättre
<EAG> ?
<rolfblidborg> Min server hittar inte mitt usbminne :(
<maxjezy> EAG: http://gyfgames.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/internet_map.jpg ?
<EAG> maxjezy: hmm inte den jag tänkte på men men
<EAG> :)
<rolfblidborg> tror ni det hjälper om jag slänger ut mitt raid-kort?
<rolfblidborg> JÄVLA PISSBURK!!
<rolfblidborg> (Skit bakom styret men vi skyller på det :) )
<rolfblidborg> brb
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Säker på att USB är satt som boot-alternativ eller?
<amelia> argh, vad trött jag blir när iLO beter sig dumt :(
<Markslap> Jag skulle vilja se hur mycket bandbredd jag använder för närvarande, något tips? cli måste det vara.
<spacebug-> iptraf
<spacebug-> sen detailed statistic och välj device
<spacebug-> eller dstat
<Markslap> Thx :)
<Markslap> Är 2000 paket i sekunden mycket?
<spacebug-> allt är väl relativt
<spacebug-> du kan även prova indicator-sysmonitor för att få infon i panelen i unity
<spacebug-> du kan även lägga in egna saker där
<Markslap> Det är en server.
<spacebug-> jag visar tex temperaturen utanför mitt fönster som jag hämtar från min server som den i sin tur får genom en sladd ut genom rutan som är kopplad till en ledig sensor på moderkortet ;)
<Markslap> :D
<Markslap> gött
<Markslap> Servern står dock i Tyskland.
<Markslap> Och jag kör Windows lokalt.
<Markslap> oj
<Markslap> 12000 paket i sekund var det visst.
<spacebug-> jag ligger på ca 80-100 packets/s
<spacebug-> streamar just nu bara musik och chattar (facebook är ju igång oxå)
<Markslap> Pendlar mellan 3 till 12k/s
<kodapa> Markslap: slurm
<Markslap> ah :)
<Markslap> Kör lite torrents.
<Markslap> Inviger nya servern.
<kodapa> heter ett fint program du kan se hur mycket trafik du använder
<Markslap> kodapa: thx
<kodapa> :D
<Markslap> Ligger och trycker runt 10-11 MB/s.
<kodapa> Markslap: sen när du har munin kan du ju se där också
<kodapa> (:
<Markslap> mjo
<Markslap> Men vill se realtid. :)
<realubot> Philip5: Det kostar väl en del att ta cert online?
<Linda^> !
<Philip5> ja
 * amelia muttrar lite surt över debian och firmwares...
<realubot> Philip5: Vad är det för svar?
<realubot> Vad snackar vi om för pengar då?
<amelia> Ska du få någon valuta för pengarna ska du ju ta riktiga cert och inte online-cert där det är omöjligt att bevisa vem som egentligen tagit certet...
<realubot> amelia: Jaha. Vad är det för cert och var tar man dom och vad kostar certen?
<Philip5> realubot: jag är väl ingen vandrande prislista. kolla på lite jobbannonser där de söker linuxfolk och se vad de efterfrågar för cert så kanske det är fingervisning om vad som är vettigt att titta på om du inte själv har koll
<amelia> realubot: de som är att fördra är väl RHCSA/RHCE, NCP och UCP eller LPI (tror jag det heter)
<amelia> realubot: i ditt fall UCP eller LPI isåfall antar jag.
<amelia> NSCP kanske det heter och inte NCP.
<amelia> realubot: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training/course-descriptions/certified-professional
<amelia> realubot: http://www.lpi.org/certification
<amelia> i de flesta annonser är RHCE meriterande, dock väldigt sällan ett krav.
<amelia> yay! den installerar..
<realubot> Mm, har sett att RHCE är önskvärt i vissa annonser.
<amelia> bläh vad tråkigt det är att installera servrar..
<amelia> realubot: fixa en praktikplats annars. ett bra betyg från en praktikplats kan vara betydligt mer värt än ett cert, dessutom får du ju en eller flera referencer till när du söker jobb.
<realubot> amelia: Mm. Det kanske inte är så viktigt med cert.
<amelia> realubot: praktikplats ger nog mer, och det behöver du inte betala med..
<amelia> s/med/för/
<spacebug-> eller jobba på ICA, det behövs inget cert för :P
<madbear> det kan ju inte alla göra
<realubot> spacebug-: ICA. Ja, det kanske är något. Jobbar du där?
<madbear> någon måste ju sköta servrarna som styr mjölkproduktionen så att ICA får mjölk
<spacebug-> realubot: nej, jag jobbar på en möbelindustri
<madbear> nej, tillbaka till idet nu
<realubot> spacebug-: Och vad gör ni där då? Möbler?
<spacebug-> IKEA-möbler
<spacebug-> bokhyllan Billy hehe
<realubot> spacebug-: Och framförallt varför jobbar du där?
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag har två Billy-bokhyllor. Jag har betalat en del av din lön.
<spacebug-> för jag sökte jobb och de hade jobb och nu har det gått elva år
<realubot> spacebug-: Jobbar du med datorer där då eller vad pysslar du med där?
<spacebug-> jag är operatör för ett höglager och hjälper till på en packlina (även som operatör)
<amelia> realubot: ICA har sin it-avdelning i sthlm
<realubot> spacebug-: Höglager? Vad är det? Ett lager som ligger högre än alla andra lager?
<spacebug-> allt styrs ju via datorer och massa robotar men det är inget IT-jobb jag har
<realubot> amelia: Jag är skeptisk till Sthlm.
<realubot> Det ligger inte bra i munnen s.a.s.
<amelia> realubot: i'm just saying..
<realubot> Mm.
<amelia> eller ja, egentligen ligger det i sundbyberg faktiskt..
<amelia> så rent teoretiskt sett är det inte sthlm..
<amelia> Philip5: din gamla nattuggla!
<Philip5> jajamen
<amelia> Philip5: vad händer inatt?
<Philip5> amelia din gamla natträv
<Philip5> inte mycket, zappar på tvn och småsurfar
<Kurdistan> xpud haha cool distro namn.
<amelia> alltid nått iaf.
<Philip5> får nog min nya kamera imorgon så då kan jag åka över till dig och fota ;)
<Kurdistan> ska tydligen vara superb snabb och lättviktad. baserad på buntu.
<amelia> usch nej, gör inte det.. :P
<Philip5> fota amelia som poserar vid några gamla vaxar :D
<amelia> själv installerar jag debian på lite jobbservrar och kollar gamla avsnitt av house.
<amelia> Philip5: jag har ingen vax. :(
<Philip5> någon annan digital då?
<amelia> det har jag, alphaserver och pdp11
<Philip5> det går bra
<amelia> fast jag tycker ändå inte om det där med foto alltså..
<Philip5> vi får se det som träning för din del
<amelia> det behövs inte. :P
<Philip5> tsss
<maxjezy> NEEEEEEJ!!!!
<maxjezy> jävla philip3 och bara dra sådär!
<maxjezy> och ingen dans idag heller
<maxjezy> världen går under snart
<dagon_> maxjezy: byter du till arch snart? :P
<Hund> maxjezy: Ska du byta till Arch?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> tror det
<maxjezy> för det här med ubuntu har visat sig bugga en hel del för mig
<dagon_> gött
<maxjezy> och dagon_ sa att arch, det är top quality
<dagon_> oh yeah
<dagon_> du har ju mig för private consulting :)
<maxjezy> precis
<maxjezy> ska ta en titt på en film jag precis hyrde
<maxjezy> bbl!
<dagon_> 8]
<Hund> maxjezy: Arch har alltid varit stabilt för mig.
<Hund> :)
<maxjezy> vad skiljer arch från ubuntu?
<maxjezy> lätt att installera saker i arch?
<maxjezy> filmen sög btw
<amelia> den påstådda användarvänligheten. det ena krånglar och påstår sig vara användarvänligt och det andra krånglar men försöker inte mörka det iaf. :P
<maxjezy> så den stängdes av
<maxjezy> så det är lite krångligare med arch?
<maxjezy> filka pakethanterare finns där?
<amelia> arch använder sin egen som heter pacman
<maxjezy> är det lättare eller svårare att installera program i pacman?
<maxjezy> med
<amelia> typ samma
<maxjezy> och vid installation är allt CLI?
<maxjezy> inget GUI efter installation ens?
<maxjezy> typ gnome lr kde
<amelia> sist jag installerade arch (typ 5 år sedan) så var det ncurses-installation..
<amelia> och det är väl klart att det finns GUI efter installationen...
<maxjezy> tänkte att man fick installera det själv
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-06
<dagon_> maxjezy: du kan skaffa dig ett gui till pacman
<dagon_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman_GUI_Frontends
 * realubot is still winning.
<realubot> Är inte hela grejen med Arch att man kompilerar allt själv och därför har möjlighet att bygga programmen med olika options o.s.v.?
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.idg.se/2.1014/1.366557/arch-linux--inget-for-vanliga-dodliga
<amelia> realubot: du tänker på gentoo
<maxjezy> jag gillar ju iofs hur lätt det är med ubuntu och mint
<maxjezy> att installera blender osv
<maxjezy> de flesta som kör blender kör ju ubuntu
<amelia> det finns ingen poäng att köra arch om man inte är väldigt intreserad av att pilla med sitt system hela tiden.
<dagon_> maxjezy: det amelia säger är bullshit
<dagon_> sorry amelia
<dagon_> maxjezy: det är precis lika enkelt att installera blender osv i arch
<maxjezy> hur skriver du i arch
<maxjezy> för att installera det
<dagon_> sudo pacman -S blender
<maxjezy> de va ju lättare
<dagon_> eller om du är hardcore, som vi två är, så installerar du en svn build från repot
<dagon_> clyde -S blender-svn
<dagon_> typ
<dagon_> sen kan du ju alltid hämta blender builds från graphicall
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> men en annan grej
<maxjezy> min ritplatta
<maxjezy> kommer drivrutinerna fungera även i arch?
<dagon_> linux kerneln ju
<dagon_> och sen in med synaptics
<maxjezy> men drivisarna ligger inte i kerneln
<dagon_> är det tredjeparts eller bara nån annan drivare?
<dagon_> du, tillåt mig presentera ett enkelt alternativ
<dagon_> sudo pacman -S xf86-input-wacom
<dagon_> antar att det är en wacom du har så
<maxjezy> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=434754&sid=9016a3ffbbd1de4392f3335a3d97c028#p434754
<maxjezy> där har jag skrivit guiden hur man gör
<maxjezy> gör jag likadant i arch?
<dagon_> kör det som jag skrev
<dagon_> linuxwacom innehåller bara verktyg
<dagon_> i arch världen
<maxjezy> jag kan testa det i sandlådan först då
<dagon_> jag har själv en wacom platta
<dagon_> absolut
<maxjezy> och din funkar?
<dagon_> jajamän
<dagon_> sen att jag ritar som en kratta är en annan historia :P
<maxjezy> då har du dåliga drivrutiner
<maxjezy> :P
<dagon_> hehe
<dagon_> jag är bättre med penna och papper :P
<maxjezy> jag ska ta några veckor off här på chatten och träna upp ritandet
<dagon_> jag borde också göra det
<dagon_> börja rita tattoos igen
<maxjezy> imorgon får vi veta vad nature academy kostar
<dagon_> den lär nog vara dyr :/
<dagon_> om den inte är för dyr överväger jag att köpa den faktiskt
<maxjezy> ja jag skulle göra det om ja vore du iaf
<maxjezy> du har ju lite dator
<dagon_> jag tänkte prova på ett gräsfält snart
<dagon_> jag gillade solen han gjorde
<dagon_> har varit på jakt efter att göra en bild med solen ur den vinkeln
<maxjezy> jo fan han är värd pengarna
<dagon_> vill göra en fiskehamn :D
<dagon_> i solnedgång då
<maxjezy> det enda som står emot är om jag kan betala eller inte
<maxjezy> har pengarna men undrar hur man kan betala
<dagon_> hoppas det inte är med paypal
<dagon_> orkar inte klydda med det
<maxjezy> samma här typ
<amelia> tråk...
<amelia> vad är det för fel på folk, står massa snorungar nere på torget och skriker rakt ut..
 * einand är irriterad på eu
<einand> deras anti-pengatvättlagar försenar mig
 * amelia är irriterad på ilo
<spacebug-> ilo?
<amelia> Integrated Lights-Out
<spacebug-> was ist das?
<amelia> verktyg för att managera servrar utan att de är online eller ens har ett os som i det här fallet.
<amelia> installerar debian remote.
<spacebug-> oh fan
<maxjezy> jag är irriterad på att det är så jävla dåligt att vara svensk när dom säger att det är så jävla bra att vara svensk
<amelia> who cares? varför orka vara irriterad på saker man inte kan göra något åt..
<maxjezy> sant
<amelia> jag slipper förhoppningsvis HP till största delen om 56 dagar och 19 timmar.
<einand> någon här som är fin på att tolka mtr?
<amelia> tja.. kanske..
<amelia> beror på vad det gäller och vad du menar med tolka..
<einand> http://pastebin.com/eXVYzFEY
<einand> har en dålig lina
<einand> försöker ta reda på varför
<einand> så ser jag att samma     hbg-bb2-link.telia.net
<einand> dyker upp hela tiden
<einand> undrar om, och vad det betyder
<amelia> du har ju ingen paket loss iaf... ser dock ut som telia har lite strul i sitt nät.
<einand> amelia: häromdagen dog samtliga utlänska sidor
<einand> och, funger väl nu, men väldigt dåligt
<einand> telia skyllde då på strömavbrott
<amelia> det har varit rätt stora problem i näten i södra sverige de senaste dagarna p.g.a. åskväder.
<einand> hände innan det
<einand> hgb är förstås i skåne
<einand> iaf, jag försöker ladda upp en 20Mb stor fil på min sever, får timeout hela tiden :(
<amelia> jag hade ju gissat att hbg är hamburg eftersom du kommer från tyskland.
<amelia> verkar ju dumt att gå tyskland - helsingborg - köpenhamn och sen till sverige.
<einand> hum.
<einand> stämmer förstås :)
<einand> så, något som är värt att felanmälla eller avvakta några dagar+
<amelia> eftersom att det verkar vara problem på rätt stora knytpunkter så jobbar de nog redan på det.
<einand> http://pastebin.com/ePESvKi9
<einand> vad betyder det?
<amelia> ingen anning.. ser trasigt ut iaf.
<einand> blir så när man kör display mode med mtr
<maxjezy> sover inte ni?
<einand> inte sovit på 2 dagar för min server bråkar
<einand> förlorar ju pengar på bråkande serverar och bråkande eu
<maxjezy> einand: du måste sova på saken vettu
<maxjezy> så löser jag mina problem
<einand> gör inte ag
<amelia> einand: du kan ju alltid klaga hos din hostingleverantör.
<amelia> tror inte det ger något att gå direkt till telia, de har inget åtagande för dig så du kommer bara få prata med någon i helpdesk som ställer frågor utifårn ett formulär på sin skärm.
<einand> amelia: tja, kan skicka ett klagmål till alla tre
<einand> amelia: precis, telias kundtjänst, tar om i bästa fall escalerar det till secondline som kanske om dom förstår det tittar på det
<maxjezy> ja tycker telia har varit riktigt bra under det året jag haft dem
<maxjezy> 1 år och 3 månader
<amelia> einand: det gör de inte om du inte har avtal med dem..
<einand> amelia: tja, det brukar dom förstås göra om man bråkar lite, men har inte tid med det
<einand> men försvinner ändå längre upp
<einand> i kedjan
<einand> minns när jag försökte tala om för telia att jag kunde komma åt samtliga e-fakturor hos dom
<einand> inte enchans att jag någonsin ens försöker tala om att dom har hål
<amelia> einand: har du något ip så kan jag prova köra en traceroute härifrån?
<einand> amelia: 3gdev.com
<maxjezy> minecraft
<einand> inte första gången telia har problem
<maxjezy> är det det du tjänar pengar på?
<einand> maxjezy: jag har massor av saker på servern
<amelia> einand: ah, det är flera routerar som delar ip... därav att du får många svar..
<maxjezy> ok
<amelia> einand: kör med --no-dns
<einand> amelia: aha, det förklarar ju lite bättre ;)
<einand> så 120min att ladda upp en 20Mb stor fil
<einand> wooooh
<amelia> einand: kör speedtest i båda ändarna?
<amelia> einand: kanske kan ge en fingervisning om var problemet ligger.
<amelia> kan ju vara så att de har stora problem med åskväder i tyskland också..
<einand> amelia: mer udda blir det, att andra hållet har inga problem
<einand> ladda ner från servern drar jag snabbt
<einand> bara upp
<amelia> från samma ställe?
<einand> japp
<amelia> olika hastighet på upload/download?
<einand> samt "små" mängder data ger inga problem
<amelia> paket loss på ena hållet?
<maxjezy> vad är grejen med minecraft?
<maxjezy> och vart är mejjad?
<amelia> trafiken behöver ju inte gå samma väg på båda hållen.
<einand> skall testa köra mtr från denna
<einand> maxjezy: ?
<maxjezy> vad går det ut på?
<einand> vart är mejjad?
<maxjezy> han har inte varit på offtopic på evigheter
<amelia> ajja, nu måste jag sova.. ska jobba snart..
<einand> han slutade hänga där pga realubot
<einand> amelia: tack för din tid iaf
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> realubot har ju varit bannad i evigheter
<einand> amelia: tror jag hitta feleet
<einand> om du är kvar
<amelia> einand: ok?
<einand> skall posta en ny tracert, fast åt andra hållet
<einand> http://pastebin.com/ptwaS9ip
<einand> kolla på den
<amelia> se där
<einand> amelia: tro inte det hjälper att kontakta mitt hosting företag heller faktiskt
<amelia> nej.. förhoppningsvis så löser telia problemet ganska snart.
<amelia> de lär jobba på det nu..
<amelia> funkar det inte för dig så är det andra betydligt större företag det inte heller funkar för.
<einand> precis
<einand> får väl göra som när telia klanta sig med min lina mot usa, öppna en vpn via england ;)
<maxjezy> einand: du är lite utav en gud på det där forumet va? :P
<einand> maxjezy: varför tror du det?
<maxjezy> läser lite
<maxjezy> EINAND överallt :P
<einand> lol
<einand> jag som kodat servern så, så jag är lite uppmärksammad
<maxjezy> skoj!
<maxjezy> alltid nice att stå lite i centrum
<maxjezy> fina bilder från irl mötet
<maxjezy> leker du minecraft IRL?
<maxjezy> :)
<einand> tja, i två sekunder
<einand> vart skoj
<maxjezy> :)
<einand> en hobby jag har
<maxjezy> finns det inga runda former i minecraft?
<einand> beror på hur du definnerar det
<einand> finns inga runda former på en datorskärm heller
<maxjezy> nej men, typ lite bättre grafik
<maxjezy> allt ser så fyrkantigt ut
<einand> ja?
<maxjezy> bygger man i spelet?
<maxjezy> eller har man någon banbyggare?
<einand> spelet går ut på att bygga
<einand> RPG och bygga
<maxjezy> jaha
<maxjezy> inga strider?
<einand> ja, och nej
<einand> jag har inte igång pvp
<einand> men du kan slås mot monster
<maxjezy> kräver spelet bra dator?
<einand> ser det så ut?
<maxjezy> om man bygger sjukt mycket borde det kräva lite väl?
<einand> den laddar ju inte in alla block samtidigt
<einand> den läser ju bara in 16*5*2 block
<einand> den läser ju bara in 16*5*2*128
<einand> menar jag
<einand> går du ett steg laddar den ju ur dom andra, och in dom nya
<maxjezy> okej
<maxjezy> hur är det med texturer och så då?
<maxjezy> kan man göra egna?
<maxjezy> eller är det begränsat till spelets
<maxjezy> fan ja måste nog ta och testa det
<einand> du kan ladda ner egna
<einand> eller göra egna med, om du har kunsakapen
<einand> sist jag plocka ut statisik hade jag 250-280 spelare om dagen
<maxjezy> eftersom allt ser ut att bygga på kuber så är det väl inte så svårt att mappa texturer till det
<einand> är nog inte svårt att göra dom, svåra är väl att göra något snyggt
<einand> http://www.planetminecraft.com/resources/texture_packs/
<maxjezy> coolt
<maxjezy> 256*256 är typ highres i spelet då
<einand> det är nog higres i rejält många spel, lycka till att hitta ett grafikkort som pallar med det på en dator som har nått år på nacken
<einand> http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/127377-64x-128x-256x172-lb-photo-realism-17-compatible/
<maxjezy> de där va snyggt
<Kimmen> morning
<Stockholm_Angel> anyone have an old phone they dont need
<Stockholm_Angel> my one broke and i cant afford a new one
<cHarNe2> gött mos: http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/fordon_motor/bilar/article3215023.ece
<Kimmen> indeed
<kodein> det har de förtjänat
<Kimmen> ja lätt, de har ju slitit kopiöst för att rädda företaget
<kodein> folk som tycker annorlunda är bara missunsamma
<kodein> economy is hard, let's go shopping with our bonuses
<cHarNe2> http://cheezburger.com/domokim05/lolz/View/4839088128 8|
<kodein> cHarNe2: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/94/Saabtrollsticker.png
 * HakanS är ett troll.
<cHarNe2> haha
<Stockholm_Angel> anyone have an old phone they dont need?
<cHarNe2> u need a phone?
<Stockholm_Angel> yes i am homeless and thus need to be able to contact people
<Stockholm_Angel> i have a simcard
<haffe> I might have an old phone lying around.
<Stockholm_Angel> haffe that would be awesome
<Stockholm_Angel> haffe: i am having to claim asylum here
<Stockholm_Angel> my brother wants to kill me
<kodein> men du var väl britt?
<kodein> då har du väl inget behov av att söka asyl för att stanna
<Stockholm_Angel> kodapa: my brother wants me dead in the uk and many many other reasons
<kodein> det jag säger är att asyl gäller invandrare utanför EU.
<haffe> Stockholm_Angel: You have the right to permanent residence in sweden.
<Stockholm_Angel> huh?
<kodein> European Union Internal Market. The Four Freedoms
<kodein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four_Freedoms_(European_Union)#Freedom_of_movement_of_people
<HakanS> Stockholm_Angel: Har du brittiskt medborgarskap?
<kodein> none of the usual criteria for asylum applies to your situation regardless. if your government wanted you dead, then perhaps, yes.
<kodein> (and if uk was outside of EU)
<Stockholm_Angel> kodein: no right to stay just right to work and move
<haffe> Stockholm_Angel: I can't find the phone right now.
<haffe> I will look more thouroghly during the day and come back to you.
<larsemil> Stockholm_Angel: in EU you have the right to stay as long as you want. i am rather certain of this. as long as you have a citizenship in a EU country
<kodein> Stockholm_Angel: you are incorrect. The only thing you formally have to do is tell the migrationsverk that you are currently residing here, http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uppehållsrätt
<haffe> larsemil: UK ingår inte i Schengen.
<kodein> haffe: de är ett eu-land, och det är det som spelar roll i det här fallet
<haffe> kodein: Nej.
<kodapa> Stockholm_Angel: ?
<kodapa> aha fail hilight
<cHarNe2> http://xkcd.com/921/ :D
 * kodein har en ups infonotice-lapp bredvid sig just nu
<kodein> förvånansvärt många tyska företag som använder ups, faktiskt. man hade ju kunnat tro att de körde DHL
 * Kimmen har fått in fiberbrott nr 3 på 2 veckor
<amelia> Kimmen: sitter du i skåne eller stockholm?
<Kimmen> Luleå
<Kimmen> det är grävmaskinssäsong
<cHarNe2> larsemil: du körde fish som skal ibland eller missminner jag mig?
<haffe> UPS är verkligen inte ett företag för privatpersoner.
<amelia> skojja inte..
<haffe> Det fungerar säkert jättesmidigt om du är ett företag med postmottagning som är öppet dygnet runt.
<amelia> eller abra mellan 10 och 13 vilket är ungefär när de behagar leverera saker..
<haffe> Jag föredrar faktiskt posten.
<kodein> det är inte så farligt egentligen, jag behöver bara veta att det är ups eller annan kurir som används innan paketet skickas så att jag kan välja jobbet som leveransadress
<haffe> Det är ingen utkörning, men jag vet var jag kan hämta sakerna.
<haffe> Och framförallt, jag vet när det är öppet där jag kan hämta sakerna.
<kodein> problemet där är väl bara att universitetet egentligen inte har nån gatuadress, och ibland blir det kinkigt
<amelia> posten har rätt bra utköring av paket också
<haffe> För 200:- extra.
<cHarNe2> många här som brukar göra såhär: scp uname@host.com:~/Whatever/*.pdf .
<cHarNe2> funkar tydligen bara i bash :S
<kodein> så brukar man ju göra, men ehhh?
<cHarNe2> yes, funkar inte i fish eller i tcsh
<larsemil> cHarNe2: förut, inte längre
<cHarNe2> i #fish trodde dom att "bash is globbing the files locally"
<cHarNe2> larsemil: ok
<kodein> varför använder man tcsh?
<cHarNe2> kodein: det var bara för att testa med ett tredje skal
<kodein> men alltså, det är ju att man har completion i bash (iaf med bash-completion) för filer över scp/ssh också. då expanderar den wildcards med
<haffe> kodein: Fråga bsdmänniskorna.
<haffe> Jag tror att det är för att det var bra någon gång 1970, och folk som lagt 20 år av sitt liv på att behärska det vill inte erkänna att det finns bättre alternativ idag.
<larsemil> därför jag tror termkit kan bli en hit: http://acko.net/blog/on-termkit
<haffe> Det ser lite ut som att han har återimplementerat gnome-shell.
<cHarNe2> larsemil: försökte testa det där för nån månad sedan, krångligt som *** att få igång
<larsemil> cHarNe2: i linux?
<larsemil> cHarNe2: är ju byggt för osx
<larsemil> haffe: har väl inget alls med gnome-shell att göra
<larsemil> haffe: det där är ju rakt upp och ner en terminal
<Barre> du är en terminal
<haffe> larsemil: Nej.
<haffe> Men det ser ut som det imiterar en hel del av gnome-shell.
<haffe> Fast jag vet inte.
<larsemil> haffe: vadå nej? termkit är ju en terminal.
<larsemil> Barre: du är /dev/null
<larsemil> :D
<Barre> du kan va
<haffe> Jag tror jag ska gå och klia mig i ögat med en gaffel.
<haffe> Det borde vara skönt.
<cHarNe2> larsemil: bytte bort min mac förra veckan
<larsemil> cHarNe2: ah!
<cHarNe2> bästa jag gjort i mitt liv
<Barre> jag är lite arg på våra interna system.... "This application does not support your browser version, you will have to use IE6" !!! IE6... någon behvöer spöstraff...
<cHarNe2> finns det ens kvar?
<cHarNe2> att få tag på menar jag?
<Kimmen> följer väl med om du installerar XP
<Barre> i XP... vilket innebär att vi har XP på desktop.. *suck*
<haffe> Barre: Har någon varit dålig på att upphandla igen?
<haffe> Du kanske kan köra med fake user-agent.
<kodein> this application does not support your operating system. you will have to use cp/m
<Barre> haffe: upphandlare är ett folk för sig, men att programmera en webb-applikation mot en viss browser förtar ju hela vitsen med just en webb-applikation...
<Barre> jag har provat ändra user-agent, men nope... fungerar itne..
<haffe> Barre: Jag vet inte.
<Barre> :'(
<cHarNe2> http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_explorer.asp
<haffe> De fick väl utvecklingsverktygen billigt från ms.
<haffe> Alternativt är allt byggt kring activeX.
<Barre> nått sånt kanske... point-and-click och 100GB usel kod senare...
<Barre> frustrerande är det ialla fall...
<amelia> Barre!
<Barre> funderar på att trycka upp en t-shirt med "I’m unwilling part of the 2.4%"
<Barre> amelia: !
<haffe> Barre: Jag tycker fortfarande att en vettig beställare borde kräva att få se hur webtjänsten fungerar i firefox, safari, chrome och ie.
<amelia> Barre: vad gör du idag?
<Barre> tror i.o.f.s att applikationen byggdes innan både firefox och chrome fanns på ritbordet
<haffe> Då fanns väl nätsräk?
<haffe> nätskräp.
<Barre> amelia: förbereder lite för ett designmöte med kund i e.m., och försöker ta reda på varför jag sänkte ett 40TB arkiv igår :/
<Barre> amelia: själv då?
<cHarNe2> Barre: :D
<Barre> andol: det är lika många som använder Opera som browser som det är folk som fortfarande använder IE6 http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp   ;P
<kodein> jag tycker att w3schools statistik är rätt trasig iom att de inte baserar den på annat än besökare på deras värdelösa webbsida
<kodein> wikipedia är väl t.ex. en sida som har lite större urval, däremot. hade google publicerat sin statistik hade den ju också varit mer intressant
<haffe> Men men.
<kodein> jag tror jag haft den här diskussionen förut i den här kanalen, iofs
<haffe> Folk får väl beställa precis vad de vill.
<kodein> nä
<amelia> Barre: hehe låter spännande och svaret på frågan är för att du är klantig och gjorde fel. :) jag leker lite data sådär... ska grejja lite iscsi-mekk och klusterfilsystem senare..
<amelia> Barre: och så väntar jag på att bamsefar ska komma hit och äta lunch med mig och en kollega.
<Barre> amelia: spännande :)
<haffe> Hmmmm.
<haffe> Jag känner ett behov av att gå på toaletten.
<haffe> Jag tror jag ska agera på det behovet.
<Barre> amelia: jag hymlar inte att det är jag som gjort fel :) Uppgraderade en firmware i en array och ANTOG att arkivet inte använde denna array, men det gjorde den... som tur är så gäller detta vårat demorack :)
<amelia> Barre: hehe
<Barre> amelia: så nu får jag leka lite break & fix, och det är bra
<amelia> Barre: det är alltid nyttigt. det rä så man lär sig saker på riktigt.
<Barre> amelia: precis, det och läsa manualen efteråt för att se hur man skulle ha gjort... O_o
<kodein> ja, inte är det nån mening att läsa innan iaf
<amelia> haha
<Barre> amelia: hälsa bamsefar från mig, och slå han på fingrarna... äldsta dottern har varit ensam hemma förra veckan och gått "frenzy" på headweb....
<amelia> haha nice nice
<amelia> ska göra det.
<Barre> jag skickar räkningen till honom sen bara
<amelia> Barre: då skickar jag räkningen för alla jobbiga timmar med din tjänst till dig.. deal?
<Barre> näää... jag skojaju bara.... :S
<haffe> Hmmm.
<amelia> haha
<haffe> Nu har jag köpt antenn, adaptrar och kabel.
<amelia> det gjorde inte jag. hade fan blivit miljonär då. :D
<haffe> Nu fattas det bara att jag glömmer att ta med mig 3gmodemet.
<Barre> amelia: nu ska du inte vara sån
<amelia> Barre: förlåt. :(
<Barre> okejdå
<Linda^> så... "page table error" eller vad det nu står.. Vad tusan innebär det? :(
<cHarNe2> Linda^: när?
<Linda^> cHarNe2: när datorn bara är.. den "slocknar" och så får jag det meddelandet.. rad efter rad efter rad
<larsemil> låter som I/O fel
<kodein> kajko minneskontroller, tro?
<larsemil> jag fyllde på minne i min ena burk igår. fint fint
<Markslap> Lösvikt?
<larsemil> nästan
<larsemil> Markslap: jobbade du åt dell?
<Markslap> Nepp
<Markslap> Använder Dell-datorer dock.
<Markslap> Tyvärr.
<Markslap> larsemil: Har arbetat åt HP dock.
<andol> Barre: Räknar dock kallt med att Opera är större än IE6 på mobilfronten :)
<kodein> det är väl mest för att windows mobile aldrig slått igenom
<cHarNe2> lite svårt att köra ie6 i mobilen?
<bamsefar> Barre: <3 <3 <3
<kodein> iofs, €5 för leverans från tyskland till ens dörr är ju ganska billigt. om man kunnat vara hemma.
<realubot> Hur ändrar man så det går att markera text i Firefox med tangentbordet? Det är någon tangentbordskombination för att växla hur tangentbordet används på en webbsida?
<realubot> F7
<Linda^> mjahaja
<Christoffer> Woohoo Något roligt som händer här?
<larsemil_> nej
<Christoffer> nehe
<Christoffer> Det var synd
<Linda^> Christoffer: Du kan få lista ut varför min dator bara lägger av :(
<larsemil> http://stripgenerator.com/strip/538417/ubuntu-se/#share
<Linda^> "page table error" :(
<Christoffer> Det låter definitivt inte roligt. Låter ju nästa som hårdvarufel typ att det är för varmt eller liknande...vild gissning så här mitt i sommaren
<larsemil> minne tror jag
<Linda^> tråkig vild gissning :(
<Linda^> men det kan ju vara så.. datorn är på alldeles för länge :P
<Linda^> nu har jag den på svalare underlag iaf, så får se hur det blir
<Linda^> larsemil: Vadå med minne?
<Christoffer> Har du testat att köra memtest Linda^?
<Linda^> Christoffer: nej, hur gör man?
<madbear> jo datorn lagrar datta på sidor
<madbear> pages
<Christoffer> page table error är antingen ram-minnet eller cache-minnet i datorn. Blandar alltid ihop vad som är vad...vilken nivå page table sitt vid.
<Linda^> så.. hur gör jag?
<Christoffer> Linda^ Det finns i GRUB när du startar upp datorn ett alternativ där du kan köra "memtest"
<Linda^> Christoffer: nä, datorn startas direkt tror jag. Men kan starta om och kolla
<Christoffer> sedan låta datorn tugga i flera timmar så får man se efter ett tag om minnena fungerar felfritt eller ej
<Christoffer> jo
<Christoffer> som standard
<Christoffer> men GRUB finns alltid
<Linda^> jo men.. jag minns inte om det är något val jag kan göra..
<Linda^> men ska starta om nu och kolla
<Christoffer> du måste i sådana fall trycka shift eller någon annan
<Christoffer> när loggan syns
<Linda^> brukar ju inte stirra på skärmen medans den startar..
<Christoffer> eller innan
<Linda^> men ska göra det nu
<Christoffer> Ubuntu loggan
<Linda^> ok.. trycka in shift? Står det kanske?
<Christoffer> nej har för mig att det inte står
<Christoffer> alls
<Christoffer> utan man får se loggan istället för att det ska vara med användarvänligt och inte poppa upp så många alternativ
 * Christoffer letar mer detaljer
<Christoffer> istället för att gissa för mycket nu
<Christoffer> jag verkar ha tappat bort mina lösenord till mina virtuella maskiner...det var ju inte så bra
<Christoffer> Linda^ HÃ¥ller nere skift tangenten medans dator startar
<Christoffer> *HÃ¥ll
<Linda^> Christoffer: oki!
<Christoffer> Då fick jag använda mig av att hålla inne skift jag med för att få tillgång till recoverymode
<Christoffer> så nu vet jag att det fungerar
<Christoffer> =)
<coobra> :D
<Linda^> Christoffer: hände ingenting :(
<Christoffer> Vilken ubuntu version kör du?
<coobra> Linda^: idag då ?
<coobra> ubuntuVISTA kör jag
<Christoffer> Skift används för GRUB2 vilket finns i 10.04 och senare om jag minns korrekt
<Linda^> coobra: idag vadå?
<Christoffer> tidigare versioner har ESC som gyllene knapp
<Linda^> Christoffer: Jag kör 10.-10
<Linda^> 10.10
<Christoffer> ok
<Christoffer> då borde skift fungera
<Linda^> knas
<Christoffer> stäng av datorn och sedan sätt på den
<Christoffer> använd inte omstart
<Christoffer> har du testat det?
<coobra> Linda^: ska vi sitta på en filt mysa i en härlig solnedgång  ?
<Christoffer> Jag har testat att hålla inne skift på två maskiner här hemma precis och det fungerade på båda...10.04 och en 10.10
<Linda^> coobra: But why? Är du i Tylösand idag då?
<Christoffer> så det borde bara avara att hålla inne skift vid rätt tidpunkt
<coobra> Linda^: nej men du kan komma hit
<Linda^> Christoffer: Okej, jag testar att stänga av, och sedan starta på nytt
<Linda^> Christoffer: När är rätt tidpunkt då är frågan
<Christoffer> mjo precis
<Christoffer> jag kunde hålla inne knappen hela tiden
<Christoffer> från start tills att grub laddade men detta var nog enbart för att det är virtuella maskiner jag testade på...jag skulle hålla inne den direkt från det att jag såg tangentbordet blinka till...alltså numlock eller capslock lampor brukar blinka till vid uppstart
<Christoffer> direkt efter det
<Linda^> vi testar igen då! brb
<Linda^> Nu ger jag upp :(
<Linda^> coobra: Jag åker till gbg! Längre än så åker jag inte ikväll
<Christoffer> Linda^ det fungerade alltså inte
<Linda^> Christoffer: nä
<Linda^> spelar det nån roll vilken skift?
<Christoffer> vänster skift
<Christoffer> fungerade för mig
<Christoffer> brukar inte skilja
<Linda^> körde med vänster. Funkade inte :(
<Linda^> men skiter i det nu..
<realubot> Linda^: Skit inte.
<realubot> Linda^: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<realubot> Shift istället för Esc sedan 9.04.
<realubot> *9.10
<Christoffer> Ja, då var jag nära med 10.04 iaf
<Christoffer> =)
<Christoffer> Nej, nu blir det mat
<realubot> Linda^: Vad ska du göra inne i Recovery Mode då?
<realubot> Christoffer: Nu blir det nog snarare en kaffe, tror jag.
<Christoffer> realubot jag var inne i recoverymode
<Christoffer> Linda skulle köra memtest
<Christoffer> hennes dator har page fault error
<maxjezy> jag köpte precis en 320 gb 2,5" disk
<maxjezy> ska jag formatera den i något linuxformat?
<maxjezy> eller låta ntfs vara?
<saba> maxjezy: kör något ext :-)
<realubot> Christoffer: Eller så plockar hon ut ett RAM-minne växelvis och ser om felet försvinner.
<realubot> Om det är en stationär alltås. Annars kanske det blir bökigt.
<realubot> maxjezy: Varfrö 2.5" och inte 3.5"? Dom brukar vara billigare?
<realubot> maxjezy: Ska du koppla den till en Windows-dator så fungerar ju inte ext* så bra?
<haffe> BTRFS
<realubot> buggigt?
<realubot> Fungerar btrfs med Windows?
<realubot> Nee?
<maxjezy> realubot: jag köpte denna för den är usb3
<maxjezy> och så är den även liten
<maxjezy> och behöver ingen strömsladd
<maxjezy> well, ntfs funkar väl bra i linux?
<Philip5> maxjezy: nu är jag med systemkamera :)
<maxjezy> Philip5: :)
<Philip5> :P
<maxjezy> har du testat den?
<maxjezy> kanske dum fråga :P
<realubot> maxjezy: Ok, men har du usb3 på din dator då?
<maxjezy> nej
<Philip5> kom precis hem med den och håller på att ladda batteriet
<realubot> maxjezy: Då har du inte användning för usb3 än.
<maxjezy> sant men
<maxjezy> den är galet nice
<realubot> Men om du köper en ny dator så.
<maxjezy> snygg :)
<maxjezy> WD, blank och nice
<maxjezy> matchar datorn min
<realubot> Det är insidan som räknas maxy. Vet du inte det?
<realubot> ;)
<realubot> När du var ung och spanade på tjejer så gick du väl inte på utseendet?
<realubot> Du valde tjej helt och håller efter personlighet.
<maxjezy> http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=440
<maxjezy> den disken valde jag
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur matchar din nya hdd din handväska då?
<maxjezy> riktigt bra
<realubot> Eller läppstiftet?
<maxjezy> klart man går efter utseende
<realubot> Ja, den ser ju lite och smidig ut.
<realubot> Jag gillar inte att den blänker men storleken verkar ju smidig.
<realubot> Är det inbyggd kryptering?
<realubot> Finns med och utan kryptering.
<maxjezy> ja det är kryptering
<maxjezy> fattar dock inte hur det funkar
<maxjezy> man får väl installera någon av exefilerna
<maxjezy> ska inte ha med mig den någonstans
<maxjezy> så det är skitsamma
<realubot> maxjezy: Annars lär det ju inte vara svårt att skapa ett krypterat filsystem i Linux heller om det nu skulle behövas.
<maxjezy> sant så sant
<maxjezy> jag ska bara ha den som backup så jag kan formatera datorerna
<maxjezy> inte så nice att ha bilder på datorerna
<maxjezy> dom har jag med mig ut lixom
<maxjezy> så slipper jag krypering på datorn
<realubot> Vad är det för fel med kryptering på datorn då? Krypterad Hemkatalog?
<saba> maxjezy: har själv aldrig använt NTFS i Linux, men det ska fungera, dock körs det i userspace och inte i kernelspace. Kan tänka mig att det påverkar prestanda, men har egentligen inga belägg för det.
<maxjezy> saba: jag har överfört ungefär 10 gb nu
<maxjezy> 12,1
<maxjezy> tagit sin tid men den är tyst och stilig
<maxjezy> känns nästan som en solid disk
<maxjezy> man känner inte att det snurrar i den iaf
<Barre> andol: det tror jag också :)
<spacebug-> maxjezy: jag har en sån passport jag kör ext4 på och krypterat. LUKS-kryptering genom dmcrypt
<spacebug-> kör iofs kryptering på nästan alla partitioner och sen även krypterad home
<cahoot> får man fråga varför en privatperson krypterar sina data?
<maxjezy> jag krypterar så ingen ska kunna lägga upp mina bilder på flashback
<maxjezy> om jag nu skulle glömma datorn på tåget
<spacebug-> för att jag är paranoid och inte vill riskera att någon ser alla min fultankade musik/filmer och inte heller en del känsliga privata dokument
<cahoot> är alltså bilder och fimer 'krypterade' i sig?
<spacebug-> beror på hur man ser det
<spacebug-> alla data på disken är krypterat men vid mount så läses/skrives datan genom dmcrypt-filter som krypterar/dekrypterar den
<spacebug-> står snuten vid dörren så stänger jag bara av datorn så kan de inte komma åt någon data
<spacebug-> då är det större chans att någon hackar sig in i datorn när den är i gång och ser datan på den vägen
<cahoot> ok - kan inte påstå att jag förstår men ska inte uppehålla kanalen med detta
<spacebug-> det är alltså inte bara filerna som är krypterade utan hela filsystemet och allt
<maxjezy> spacebug-: hur länge har du haft din?
<spacebug-> maxjezy: några år
<maxjezy> najs
<maxjezy> hur många gigabytes är din?
<maxjezy> hoppas min håller länge med
<maxjezy> ska dock försöka framkalla de flesta bilderna som är bra vartefter
<maxjezy> det är säkert några tusen foton
<spacebug-> 320
<maxjezy> samma som jag då
<maxjezy> nu var backuppen klar
<maxjezy> 35 gb bilder va det
<spacebug-> ;)
<maxjezy> har några till datorer med bilder med men de får bli senare projekt
<realubot> Vilket kommando använder jag för att printa från Terminalen? print?
<maxjezy> skriva ut?
<maxjezy> på skrivare?
<realubot> Japp.
<maxjezy> lp
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/metalx1000#p/u/23/1ksoS1pbJM8
<maxjezy> där har du en bra beskrivning hur man gör
<realubot> maxjezy: SÃ¥ heter det ja. Tackar.
<maxjezy> olika prints
<realubot> jag läer man lp
<realubot> *läser
<realubot> Tack ändå.
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> Jag gör ett skript som skannar och printar (kopierar) dokument.
<maxjezy> oj, bygger en egen kopiator? :P
<realubot> Vilka mått har ett A4?
<realubot> 257 × 364
<maxjezy> 210x297
<realubot> Glöm aldrig det!
<realubot> Jasså?
<realubot> Ja, det stämmer: 210 × 297
<maxjezy> realubot: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:A_size_illustration.svg?uselang=sv
<realubot> Varför skannar scanimage i 215,9 x 355,6?
<cahoot> legal?
<realubot> cahoot: Lega?
<realubot> l
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Roffe!
<cahoot> 216x356
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Tjenare!
<cahoot> amerikanskt format
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Wzup?
<realubot> cahoot: US letter?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: ligger i sängen, halvsover och kollar på facebook live :)
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Själv?
<realubot> Men när jag skannar med scanimage så kommer exakt A4-sidan med.
<cahoot> us letter 216x279
<realubot> Hur kan US och vi ha olika mått på A4? Och varför kommer exakt hela A4-sidan med när jag skannar med am. mått på ett sv. A4?
<cahoot> a4 är väl standardiserat - kan väl inte skilja
<Barre> det är väl inga problem för ett datorprogram att skanna ett A4 och skala om det till US-FreakingJävlaAnalaSkitformat som helst. :)
<realubot> cahoot: Du sa ju att 215,9 x 255,6 var am format?
<maxjezy> nu drar jag in ubuntu 11.04 på datorn så jag blir borta ett tag
<maxjezy> ni kan nå mig på mobilen!
<realubot> Hur kommer det sig att exakt hela A4-sidan kommer med i bilden när jag skannar i det formatet om A4 inte har det formatet?
<Barre> förminskning/förstoring.. det är väl inga problem som jag sa att skanna i A4 och spara i ett omskalat format?
<realubot> Jag ska ha ett skript som skannar in och skriver ut dokument som en kopiator. Då duger det inte med några förvrängda format.
<haffe> Det beror på metersystemet.
<haffe> El action.
<K350> hur jag än försöker ändra färgerna på editorn i Midnight Commander så återgår de till default - vit text, bl å bakgrund. Hur i hela friden ändrar jag färgerna?
<K350> Har testat med editnormal=green,black i båda ~/.mc/ini & i /usr/share/mc/skin/skin.ini funkar inte
<haffe> Är det någon action här?
<coobra> nej
<Philip5> det är fotboll på tv då stannar kanalen
 * Barre sitter och jobbar
<Barre> och hade jag inte gjort det så hade jag inte slösat bort tiden på fotboll :)
<Philip5> Barre: tror du derfian blir glad nu när jag köpa systemkamera idag?!?! :)
<Barre> Philip5: skall du köpa den av honom? om inte, så har jag svårt att se hans glädje för att du köper kamera ;P
<Barre> vad bidde det?
<Philip5> nä inte av honom. han borde bli glad för fler skaffar kameror. bara så där rent allmänt
<Philip5> nikon d7000
<Barre> åå... trevligt :)
<Barre> vilken glugg köpte du med huset?
<Philip5> en tamron 17-50 f2.8
<Barre> spännande.
<Philip5> japp, jobbiga är bara att det tar lång tid att ladda upp batteriet innan man kan börja leka med den
<Philip5> har laddat drygt 2,5 tim nu
<Barre> och batteriet är slut på 4 exponeringar ;)
<Philip5> hehe, då vore det illa
<Barre> nä... nu är det slutjobbat för idag...
<Barre> Philip5: lycka till med fotograferingen :)
<Philip5> tack :)
<Philip5> du ställer väl upp som modell och poserar lite om jag behöver ta lite konstnärliga nakenbilder??!! ;)
<Barre> Philip5: har du vidvinkelobjektiv då? blir svårt att få med hela paketet annars O.o
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> självklart
<realubot> Hur kopierar man en hel rad (med massa kommandon) i Terminalen utan att markera och högerklicka med musen?
<realubot> Går det att kopiera en rad som man har letat upp med PilUpp/PilNed utan att behöva jonglera med musen?
<cHarNe2> realubot: C-a, C-k ?
<cHarNe2> realubot: och sedan C-y för att klistra in, (emacs <3)
<realubot> cHarNe2: Ok, tack.
<realubot> cHarNe2: Om jag vill kopiera raden då och inte klippa ut? Ctrl+k klipper ju ut.
<realubot> Ctrl+U klipper ju allt också. Utan att man behöver gå till första tecknet först.
<saba> cHarNe2: det är väl readlines påhitt och inte emacs? ;-P
<einand> så
<cHarNe2> saba: samma bind's som emacs iaf :P
<saba> cHarNe2: isf är det frågan om emacs kom före eller efter readline :-)
<cHarNe2> ingen aning :P
<cHarNe2> readline har iaf in tetris inbyggt ;)
<saba> cHarNe2: hur då?
<cHarNe2> M-x tetris
<cHarNe2> :P coolt, trodde inte att det skulle gå att synca kontakter från gmail till symbian s40 :D
<saba> cHarNe2: menar du att du kör M-x i readline från bash t ex?
<cHarNe2> nej i emacs, det är emacs som har tetris, inte readline
<kodein> emacs har tetris, utom i redhat/fedora.
<peppis_> någon som vet något program att spela upp film i
<peppis_> ?
<dagon_> vlc
<peppis_> ok
<coobra> vlc/mplayer
<coobra> :D
<Kurdistan> peppis, även totem ska fungera om du har alla codecs installerade.
<Linda^> wat
<Kurdistan> finns en uppsjö av bra mediaspelare
<einand> helt sjukt,
<einand> när ens 3g är snbbare än adsl
<madbear> einand: samma här
<einand> madbear: telia?
<madbear> einand: både ADSL och 3gt ja
<einand> ok
<einand> förstår inte varför telia lyckas routa rätt över 3g, men inte adsl
<einand> trafiken går ju samma väg
<madbear> einand: det handlar inte om att routa för mig
<madbear> har 2mbit adsl där jag är nu
<madbear> 3g är väl mer helt enkelt
<einand> aha
<einand> tja, inte det problemet jag har
<einand> är för mycket packetloss över 3g
<einand> 200Kbs upload över 3g och 4-5Kbs över adsl
<einand> i snitt
<Kurdistan> riktig musik: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8txhtB2e5M
<bamsefar> Jahapp
<Kurdistan> :) om man diggar rap
<delhage> man gör inte det
<Kurdistan> :) smaken är ju olika hos människor.
<maxjezus> vilken skit ubuntu 11.04 är
<maxjezus> har installerat det i ett par timmar och problemen har bara hopat sig
<maxjezus> nu har jag fått igång det med trådlösa är segt som 28K modem
<maxjezus> och sladd funkar inte alls
<einand> maxjezus: samma här
<einand> 3 maskiner misslyckades jag installera det på
<maxjezus> :(
<Kurdistan> maxjezus, hur installera ni?
<maxjezus> jag installera med netinstallern som vanligt
<einand> Kurdistan: eftersom du sa "ni" ingick jag ifrågan?
<einand> jag körde ffrån cd och usb minne
<einand> gjorde som vanligt
<Kurdistan> einand, yes.
<maxjezus> sjukt seg installation
<einand> finns ju ine direkt några andra sätt idag
<maxjezus> jag fick installera ubuntu-desktop manuellt
<Kurdistan> alternate installation
<einand> samma sproblem där
<maxjezus> i installationen så funka nät med sladd
<maxjezus> men efter så funka det inte
<Kurdistan> konstigt.
<maxjezus> och trådlösa går verkligen inte surfa på heller
<Kurdistan> har ni testat andra buntu distar?
<maxjezus> försökte installera xchat
<maxjezus> nej
<Kurdistan> maxjezus, jag kör personligen wicd.
<einand> problemen hopa sig efter min granne updatera 10.10
<Kurdistan> gnome network manager var inget för mig för trådlös'
<maxjezus> jag ger upp helt med buntudistar nu
<Kurdistan> einand, har du också problem med trådlösa
<einand> jag slängt din mint, vilket fungera
<maxjezus> mint 11?
<einand> japp
<maxjezus> jag körde ju mint 10 innan
<maxjezus> men nu vet jag inte om ja vågar det heller
<Kurdistan> maxjezus, kan du kopiera svaret du får när du kör nm-tool
<Kurdistan> för över det till pastebin
<Kurdistan> iwconfig
<maxjezus> jag kommer inte online på irc med den datorn
<maxjezus> kan inte installera program
<maxjezus> Wired Properties
<maxjezus> Carrier:                 off
<Kurdistan> maxjezus, koppla upp dig mot nätet med vanlig kabel.
<Kurdistan> eller så installerar du wicd
<maxjezus> det funkar ju inte
<Kurdistan> dra ner deb packet
<Kurdistan> du har ju två datorer
<maxjezus> trådlöst funkar
<maxjezus> men 0,04kb/s
<maxjezus> typ
<maxjezus> äh, skitsamma.
<Kurdistan> maxjezus, ja, men testa wicd.
<maxjezus> orkar verkligen inte
<Kurdistan> jag hade samma problem
<Kurdistan> gör som du vill
<maxjezus> ubuntu bara går utför i mina ögon
<Kurdistan> jag kan omöjligt veta vad du har för drivrutiner och hårdvara
<Kurdistan> men visst du kan ju klaga
<Kurdistan> maxjezus, ja, det får stå för dig.
<maxjezus> jag kan berätta vad jag har för hårdvara
<Kurdistan> själv har jag 80 % signalstyrka
<Kurdistan> kör wifi
<Kurdistan> hade förr problem också
<maxjezus> RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller
<maxjezus> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<spacebug-> jag har 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller'
<spacebug-> i ubuntu, funkar klockrent
<spacebug-> sitter på den datorn nu
<maxjezus> vad har du för dator?
<maxjezus> netbook?
<spacebug-> toschiba satellite 300 (eller nått)
<spacebug-> satellite pro
<spacebug-> ubuntu 11.04
<spacebug-> inte installerat några andra drivrutiner, allt funkade out of the box
<maxjezus> skumt
<maxjezus> dagon_, ?
<Kurdistan> maxjezus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1746326
<Kurdistan> yellerkat läs dennes svar
<spacebug-> den verkare köra rtl8187 modulen
<spacebug-> 54 Mb/s
<Kurdistan> :) maxjezus det finns lösning för det mesta om man slutar sura.
<spacebug-> 17.62 Mbit/s ned och 13,99 upp (just nu)
<spacebug-> maxjezus: ser du om den laddat den modulen ?
<maxjezus> Kurdistan, jag testar lösningen
<maxjezus> rebootar nu
<Kurdistan> gör så och återkom :).
<maxjezus> nu hämtade den 847kB på 0 sekunder
<Kurdistan> jag befinner mig också långt ifrån själva "källan".
<maxjezus> så en viss skillnad blev det
<Kurdistan> :) maxjezus du ser vad det gör skillnad om man slutar sura.
<spacebug-> :)
<maxjezus> men fortfarande ingen möjlighet för trådbundet internet
<maxjezus> :( .. ..
<Kurdistan> maxjezus, med trådbundet nätverk verkar vara mysko.
<Kurdistan> det bör vara det med minst problem
<Kurdistan> kan du testa wicd?
<Kurdistan> du installerar wicd och sedan avinstallerar gnome network manager (network manager=nm).
<Kurdistan> starta om
<maxjezus> lam du skriva det igen snart
<Kurdistan> maxjesus nu förstod jag inte.
<spacebug-> tror det skulle stå "kan" men högerhanden satt fel så det blev "lam"
<maxjezy> nu är jag här igen
<maxjezy> vad skulle jag göra?
<Kurdistan> :) testa wicd
<maxjezy> en fråga bara
<Kurdistan> jepp
<maxjezy> ska göra det simpelt och visa med bild
<Kurdistan> :) det skulle inte vara fel
<Kurdistan> du har också forumet. mycket bra plattform.
<Kurdistan> man slipper stressa
<maxjezy> i love the stress over here
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) okej.
<Kurdistan> :) linux fungerar bättre än windows för mig när det kommer till hårdvara
<Kurdistan> det enda som är lite sämre är batteritiden, men den här laptopen är gammal.
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=14642
<maxjezy> sådärja
<Kurdistan> likvärdig med windows.
<maxjezy> kommer den där menyn försvinna?
<maxjezy> om jag tar bort network managern
<maxjezy> för jag använder den till att connecta med
<maxjezy> mot min mobil
<Kurdistan> :P maxjezy  du var tvungen :P ta skärmdump på det jag skrev?
<Kurdistan> ska ta en titt.
<maxjezy> ja :)
<maxjezy> har inget att dölja :P
<Kurdistan> det är bra
<spacebug-> denna kanalen loggas ju ändå
<Kurdistan> vad fick du för kommando svar på nm-tool
<Kurdistan> ?
<maxjezy> justja, nu kan ja ge det
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/23013
<realubot> Tracker gave an error - unregistred torrent. Varför har det dykt upp på linuxdistros som jag seedar?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, tack. nu ska jag ta en titt.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, tack :)
<Kurdistan> http://djlab.com/2010/10/fixing-rtl8111-8168b-driver-debian-ubuntu/
<spacebug-> skumt att vi inte kör samma modul för samma krets
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, maxjezy kör tyvärr med en krånglig modul.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, det har fungerat i de senaste versionerna av ubuntu
<spacebug-> eller ja 8169 kör jag på trådade men 8187 på trådlösa
<spacebug-> Kurdistan: ok
<maxjezy> de är då jag blir lite less när det inte fungerar i senare versioner
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, samma problem har debian.
<realubot> Hur kan en torrent helt plötsligt bli unregistred? Jag har ju seedat torrenten i veckor.
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) bra fråga.
<Kurdistan> jag seedar sällan :P.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, läs igenom allt noga innan du gör något.
<maxjezy> oj
<maxjezy> jag klistrade in koden :P
<Kurdistan> vilken kod?
<maxjezy> cd /usr/src
<maxjezy> wget http://djlab.com/stuff/r8168-8.019.00.tar.bz2
<maxjezy> tar jxvf r8168-8.019.00.tar.bz2
<maxjezy> cd r8168-8.019.00
<maxjezy> make clean modules
<maxjezy> make install
<maxjezy> depmod -a
<maxjezy> echo "blacklist r8169" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-network
<maxjezy> update-initramfs -u
<maxjezy> oj, sorry
<Kurdistan> fungerade det?
<maxjezy> den nekade typ allt
<realubot> lubuntu-10.10.iso och lubuntu-11.04.iso är det som krånglar.
<maxjezy> realubot, jag brukar få så ofta på torrents
<maxjezy> men det betyder inte att dom inte seedar och laddar
<spacebug-> maxjezy: sudo?
<maxjezy> nått skit med trackern bara
<realubot> Det verkar vara något med just Lubuntu. Jag seedar ju 41 linuxdistros totalt.
<Kurdistan> realubot, oj, du är riktig snäll person.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo, verkar var något med trackern.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Tack. Det var det jag ville höra. Därför jag sa siffran. :)
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, tack för hjälpen
<maxjezy> nu har jag internet iaf
<realubot> Lubuntu 11.04 har jag ratio 118 på.
<maxjezy> behöver inte trådbundet antar jag
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, så det fungera?
<maxjezy> nej
<realubot> pclinuxos-gnome har jag 113 på.
<maxjezy> men.. jag vågar inte testa
<maxjezy> du gjorde mig noijig genom att säga "läs igenom allt noga
<maxjezy> de va galet mycket text och den säger mig inte mycket
<Kurdistan> hehe
<realubot> ratio 44.8 i snitt på 41 linuxdistros.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, vad var det som inte riktigt fungerade?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag har 100 Mbit/s (10 upload) och har ett skript som automatiskt startar att seeda när skärmsläckaren går igång.
<Kurdistan> coolt.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, antar jag inte va sudo
<maxjezy> så jag fick inte göra så mycket av den koden
<Kurdistan> :) normalt har jag studentnät så jag kan ej seeda obehindrad
<maxjezy> ska jag testa tycker du?
<Kurdistan> då får jag universiteten mot mig
<spacebug-> 23:53 < spacebug-> maxjezy: sudo?
<spacebug-> ;)
<maxjezy> påverkar väl inget förutom trådbundet
<realubot> Kurdistan: Varför får man ej seeda obehindrat då?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, testa.
<Kurdistan> dem har tak på upp/ner
<realubot> Aha, kasst. :(
<Kurdistan> realubot, pclinuxos är grym dist.
<Kurdistan> faktiskt vore det inte för rpm och yum
<maxjezy> jaja, reboot nu då!
<Kurdistan> så hade den nog varit min favorit dist.
<Kurdistan> mandriva forken som den var från start är grym
<Kurdistan> väldigt användarvänlig
<Kurdistan> en dist jag alltid rekommenderar för de som vill testa annat än ubuntu.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: har inte pclinuxos kde som standard? i så fall är den ju bäst! :D
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag har bara använt Ubuntu regelbundet.
<spacebug-> nej nu väckte ni han oxå ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jepp dem har kde som standard och den är bättre än kubuntu :).
<Philip5> heja kde!
<Kurdistan> Philip5, är en sköning. :)
<Philip5> så där ja... då har man uppdaterat sin htc sensation till senaste romen :)
<maxjezy> nej, det fungerade inte men det gör inget
<maxjezy> däremot försvann alternativet i menyn
<maxjezy> med trådbundet
<maxjezy> så de va nice
<maxjezy> slipper man se det mer
<x_link> Philip5: Vlken?
<x_link> Philip5: Vilken?
<Philip5> x_link: ny officiell rom som htc släppte idag OTA
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, som spacebug-  sa körde du sudo?
<x_link> Aha okej
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> jag körde sudo -s först
<x_link> Philip5: Är det 3.0 nu som gäller eller hur ligger det till?
<Kurdistan> sorry. det har fungerat för andra.
<Philip5> x_link:  har precis gjort det och kört 1 min men jag tror att sense är lite snabbare nu och även surfandet
<Philip5> rent subjektivt
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, inga problem
<Philip5> sense 3.0 ja
<maxjezy> jag har endå ingen nätverkssladd över till den här datorn
<Kurdistan> hoppas det fixar med tiden. lust att buggrapportera?
<maxjezy> och jag har ju trådlöst på den
<maxjezy> :P
<Kurdistan> så utvecklarna får reda på buggen
<Philip5> android 2.3.3
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, antagligen är den rapporterad
<maxjezy> jag sitter ju på en netbook och de flesta kör ju precis samma hårdvara
<Kurdistan> :) du kan söka launchpad om du ser liknande problem.
<Kurdistan> om inte så kan det vara värt ett försök.
<Kurdistan> du kommer få respons från utvecklarna
<Kurdistan> så du har fungerat trådbundet till nästa utgåva
<Kurdistan> Philip5, din kde torsk. testa zeven os.
<Kurdistan> en lättviktad kde dist
<Kurdistan> debian baserad
<Kurdistan> användarvänlig också
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, känns som jag kommer återgå till ubuntu 10.04 snart
<maxjezy> på den här datorn iaf
<maxjezy> den va stabil och allt fungerade out of box
<x_link> Philip5: Okej, läste något om att det skulle komma en uppdatering till Sense 3 för att det kändes lite laggigt eller så.
<x_link> Philip5: Vad står nu OTA för?
<x_link> Glömmer alltid det.
<Philip5> over the air
<x_link> Okej
<Philip5> den har uppdatering av sense
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, det är aldrig fel köra lts versioner.
<Philip5> optimerad
<x_link> Philip5: Okej, fan vad nice.
<maxjezy> nästa LTS blir 12.04?
<x_link> Så lite bättre touch och snabbare alltså?
<Kurdistan> dem är ju stabilare än saker som kommer emellan lts utgåvorna
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jepp.
<x_link> Nä....nu snart måste jag ta upp uppgradera min disto-version eller något.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, inte så nöjd med unity så jag kör klassisk här
<x_link> Börjar kännas lite halvt tråkigt att köra så gamla versioner.
<maxjezy> unity är okej men det tar längre tid att navigera i
<maxjezy> skulle kunna tänka mig o ha det på en media maskin
<maxjezy> men som arbetsdator, njaee
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du packat 2,58a blender?
<Philip5> nepp
<spacebug-> med cairo-dock så blir det bra med unity. Men vem vet, de kanske gör launchern mer konfiguerbar i framtiden så man inte behöver cairo-dock
<Philip5> x_link: jo jag tycker nog det
<Kurdistan> Scientific Linux  <---- också en vettig dist
<Philip5> Kurdistan: kör den med kde?
<x_link> Philip5: OKej, nice.
<maxjezy> undrar när blender 2.58+cycles kommer då
<maxjezy> ser fram emot den
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vilken?
<Kurdistan> jag kör bara ubuntu 10.10 men jag testar saker på usb
<Kurdistan> eller vb
<Philip5> Kurdistan: Scientific Linux
<Kurdistan> Philip5, nej kära vän.
<maxjezy> måste va någon batterimätar bugg i 11.04
<maxjezy> eller så har jag väldigt bra batteri helt plötsligt
<maxjezy> 6.30 timmar kvar
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, bugg.
<maxjezy> halva batteriet gått
<Kurdistan> enda som är halvknas med linux=batteritid
<maxjezy> jag har typ 11,5 eller 12 timmar har jag för mig
<Kurdistan> dock är det oftast för de med värdelös bios
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, du kan ju alltid installera powertop
<Kurdistan> för tweaka runt
<maxjezy> näe de är lugnt
<maxjezy> batteriet räcker bra länge endå
<maxjezy> kanske inte är en bugg
<maxjezy> nu uppdaterades batteritiden
<maxjezy> 6.25 timmar
<maxjezy> sänker skärmen och ser vad som händer
<maxjezy> tycker iaf att batteriet räcker längre än i windows
<spacebug-> maxjezy: det är en bugg i linux kernel .38 och över
<maxjezy> när jag testade där hade jag ungefär 6-7 timmar
<maxjezy> om jag rörde datorn
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, det är inte för alla.
<spacebug-> http://www.techytalk.info/2011/06/linux-kernel-2-6-38-2-6-39-power-regression-workaround/  finns dock lite fix
<Kurdistan> framför allt för de med bios bugg
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, läs min post på forumet.
<spacebug-> hur hittar jag den?
<Kurdistan> finns en hel del debatt om det bland kernel nördarna
<spacebug-> ok
<Kurdistan> finns de som kör fixet och deras burk låser sig
<Kurdistan> för andra gör det mirakel
<maxjezy> vad är mirakel?
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, tror det var den jag direktlänka till i forumet.
<maxjezy> de är säkert bara de med 2-3 timmar batteritid som ens tjänar något
<maxjezy> 10 minuter eller nått
<maxjezy> :P
<spacebug-> jag kör iofs min laptop på kabel hela tiden
<spacebug-> vet inte ens varför jag köpte den hehe..
<maxjezy> jag tycker laptop rules
<Kurdistan> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=113&t=54287&sid=9df4645fe4ea91e0cc790197d1d810f7
<maxjezy> sköna tangentbord, bra skärm och portabelt.
<maxjezy> bättre kan det inte bli förutom lite mer kraft skulle inte skada
<spacebug-> jag använder bara denna för att ha vid tv:n för tex, tv-tablå, irc, facebook. Grejen är att jag blir alltid sittandes vid den och missar allt på tv
<spacebug-> dessutom ha jag ju en eee-box ansluten till datorn om jag skulle ha tiden att kolla nått på nätet utan att se på tv hehe
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> undrar om det kommer något bra på tv
<spacebug-> va ju fotboll förut
<spacebug-> sverige - usa (damer)
<maxjezy> justja!
<maxjezy> ska kolla blendergurus nature academy trailer
<maxjezy> bbl!
<Kurdistan> man bara älskar linux
<Kurdistan> finns så många sjukt intressanta distar
<Kurdistan> man kan göra vad som helst med burkfan
<Kurdistan> http://zenix-os.net/
<Kurdistan> slitaz
<Kurdistan> puppy linux
<Kurdistan> lättviktade
<Kurdistan> även crunchbang
<spacebug-> ;)
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, har du testat tinycore?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, nej. men den är lättviktad.
<Kurdistan> :) man följer allt distrowatch.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, väldigt lättvikt
<maxjezy> och endå lika snygg som windows 7
<maxjezy> 10,3 Mb ligger den på nu.
<spacebug-> öhm
<spacebug-> min initrd + kernel är 23,4 ihop.. en dist på mindre än det?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, det kan jag tänka mig.
<Kurdistan> tycker du win 7 är snygg? :)
<realubot> Windows 7 är snyggt.
<Kurdistan> :) jag tycker kde4 är mkt snyggare
<Kurdistan> även unity/gnome shell
<Kurdistan> :) egentligen även min ubuntu 10.10 med en docka
<Kurdistan> vill jag köra windows 7 lik men snyggare så kör jag zorin os :).
<Philip5> maxjezy: när ska du också skaffa systemkamera och också bli fotokung?!?! :P
<realubot> Jag tycker inte KDE är så snyggt.
<Philip5> maxjezy: har mest hunnit fibbla runt med menyerna och kolla funktioner än. ska väl ut och provfota imorgon
<Philip5> kde är världsklass!
<Kurdistan> realubot, kde är snygg.
<Kurdistan> sedan lättare tweaka runt än inlåsta windows
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jo.
<Philip5> heja kde!
<realubot> Att Windows låser in folk såg man ju igår när maxjezy inte ens fick ändra bakgrundsbild i Windows 7 Starter.
<realubot> Det är ren elakhet att inte tillåta byt av bakgrundsbild.
<realubot> Philip5: Vad jobbar du med?
<Philip5> jobbar på att vara en pain in your ass
<realubot> Philip5: Varför då?
<Kurdistan> haha Philip5 du är bäst. :P
 * realubot bussae sin gula plastanka på Philip5.
<realubot> *bussar
<realubot> Attack!
<Kurdistan> ska till sängs.
<Kurdistan> ha det bäst.
<realubot> Kurden fegade ur.
<Philip5> för att det är så välbetalt
<maxjezy> Philip5, jadu, funderar på att köpa blendergurus nature academy
<maxjezy> kostar 197dollar
<maxjezy> hade hoppats på runt 50 dollar dock.
<maxjezy> svider med såna priser men helt klart är det en värd kurs att ta!
<maxjezy> dagon_, ?
<maxjezy> om jag får använda filer kommersiellt får jag då även sälja de?
<realubot> Phille fegade ur.
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är bara du och jag här nu maxy. Dom hårda grabbarna. Tungviktarna.
<K350> finns det ngt enkelt och snabbt sätt at se skärmen i osplittat läge o sedan tillbaka till splitt läge i Midnight Commander?
<realubot> K350: Grym fråga att ställa kl. 2 på natten i juli. :)
<K350> realubot: well då tar vi ngt enklare. Vet du om det går att se bilder i terminaläge?:-)
<realubot> K350: Japp. Det går.
<realubot> K350: Vänta...
<realubot> xli?
<K350> realubot: zuper!:-)
<K350> xli? uhm..ska kolla
<K350> realubot: hm...har du testat?
<realubot> Jag har testat något sådant men minns inte vilket. imagemagick annars.
<realubot> K350: Du måste ju ha X installerat. Du kan inte köra det på en server för det använder ju X men körs CLI.
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-07
<K350> realubot: fbi verkar vara ngt...
<realubot> Ja, dom hittade ju Usama.
<realubot> ;)
<K350> realubot: hm..vette katten hru fbi fungerar
<realubot> Du menar xli? :)
<realubot> K350: Jag testar xli nu.
<K350> nej fbi frame buffer image viewer
<K350> realubot: http://www.kraxel.org/blog/linux/fbida/
<realubot> Varför kör du med fbi då?
<K350> c
<realubot> K350: Jag testade xli. Det verkar enkelt. Kör bara: xli /path/to/images.jpg
<K350> realubot: visar xli bilden iterminalen eller i ett eget fönster?
<realubot> I ett eget fönster.
<realubot> Men det gör väl fbi också eller?
<K350> vet inte än
<K350> realubot: Men om xli visar bilden i ett eget fönster kan jag ju lika gärna använda den bildvisare so redan finns
<K350> realubot: grejjen vore att kunna se bilder även om man inte kör x
<realubot> Det tror jag blir svårt eller?
<K350> feh heter ett annat
<realubot> feh har jag testat.
<K350> realubot: nja fbi ska funka..men då måste jag byta till rent textläge
<realubot> Det var nog det jag tänkte på förut.
<realubot> Inte imagemagick.
<K350> nej den har du redan lurat på mig förut:-)
<realubot> hehe
<realubot> feh använder ju också X.
<K350> hm..feh visar bilden i på tok för stort format
<realubot> Du kan väl sätta geometry.
<K350> jo..men fbi strular lite..klagar på mina fonter
<K350> fick du fbi att funka?
<realubot> Nej, testade aldrig fbi.
<realubot> Men jag är tveksam till att det går att visa biler utan x?
<K350> har testat xli..för stro bild
<K350> jag ser ju inte ens hela bilden
<realubot> K350: Det verkar som om du är på rätt spår med fbi i.a.f.
<realubot> K350: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1060864
<K350> najs!:-)
<K350> Men du, har du ngn susning om hur jag gör bilden mindre  med xli..
<K350> jag får inte fbi att fungera..får du?
<realubot> K350: Jag har inte försökt med fbi.
<realubot> K350: xli -geometry 100x100
<realubot> Fungerar inte det?
<K350> säkert..men jag villl få det till default
<K350> och jag vill få fbi att funka:-))
<K350> realubot: och -geometry ändrar bara fönstrets storlek inte bildens
<realubot> K350: Strunta i xli. Feh är nog bättre. Men kräver ju X.
<maxjezy> nya emesene är riktigt nice
<K350> uff feh visar också bilden för stort
<K350> fbi får jag inte att fungera..får error
<maxjezy> ibland får jag känslan av att folk vill cykla med punktering när jag läser här
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Va? Cykla med punktering?
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad är det som är så nice med nya Emesene?
<maxjezy> realubot, massa nya funktioner
<maxjezy> den va bäst förut men nu är det överlägset bäst tycker jag.
<realubot> Den var inte bäst förut.
<realubot> Det var något kasst med Emesene som gjorde att jag övergav det helt.
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad är det för nya funktioner som är riktigt bra då?
<maxjezy> loggning, att man kan använda det till g-talk och snyggare gui
<maxjezy> allt känns nytt
<realubot> Pidgin har också logg-funktion.
<realubot> Maxy fegade ur.
<einand> så
<realubot> Hallå alla linuxpundare!
<haffe> Tjo.
<Kimmen> morning
<realubot> Vad gör ni uppe så här tidigt?
<Kimmen> är på jobbet
<Markslap> Jag är på tuben påväg till jobbet.
<realubot> Markslap: Jobbar du fortfarande på IT-supporten på Irland?
<realubot> Har ni inte semester grabbar?
<Markslap> Det gör jag inte.
<Kimmen> har haft 2 veckor och ska ha 2 veckor i aug
<realubot> Markslap: Var jobbar du nu då?
<Markslap> Fick ett jobberbjudande i Sverige, med bättre lön och bättre företag.
<realubot> Markslap: Jaha. Var då?
<Markslap> Så jag återvände till Sthlm för någon månad sen.
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> Markslap: Vad jobbar du med nu då?
 * realubot bussar sin gula plastanka på Markslap.
<Markslap> Sitter som en backoffice administrator.
<Markslap> Fortfarande Helpdesk, men jag tar inga samtal.
<Markslap> Är lite högre än 2nd level, men samtidigt så tillhör jag inte level:sarna öht.
<Markslap> Jag utför mest beställningar, håller koll på ärenden och har adminrättigheter överallt.
<realubot> Jaha.
<coobra> :D
<realubot> ?
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Markslap> Sen fick jag och flickvännen en lägenhet igår också. :)
<realubot> Barre: Tjena kompis.
<Markslap> Inflyttning 1 aug.
<Markslap> 100/100 stadsnät ska finnas.
<realubot> Ån nej.
<coobra> Markslap: grattis
<Markslap> coobra: Tackar
<realubot> Jag beklagar.
<coobra> Markslap: kul att flytta ihop med tjejen
<Markslap> coobra: Jodå
<Markslap> Vi bor ihop redan rent praktiskt sett. :P
<Markslap> Bara att vi inte har en egen lya.
<Markslap> Kommer att ha min systers lägenhet tills början av augusti, och har haft min mors lägenhet i 1½ vecka nu.
<coobra> ahh
<coobra> nice
<Markslap> Innan dess har vi bott hos en vän.
<Markslap> Mjo, skönt att det löste sig. :)
<Markslap> coobra: Hur mår du idag? :)
<coobra> nice
<coobra> ja mår bra
<Kimmen> jag mår fint
<Markslap> Gött
<Kimmen> inte för att n frågade men jag ville få ut det
<Markslap> :>
<realubot> Jag är trött.
<Markslap> Jobbigt att trolla hela tiden?
<Markslap> brb, ska koppla upp mig mot en VPN.
<realubot> Jag har sovit dåligt.
<Markslap> Hoppas det blir rätt.
<coobra> heh
<Markslap> Mjo, verkar fungera.
<coobra> Markslap: är hon het ?
<Markslap> Flickvännen?
<kodein> spisen?
<Markslap> Haha
<coobra> Markslap: ja den framförspisen  :p
<Markslap> coobra: Men ja, hon ser bra ut imo. :)
<Markslap> Träffades via IRC.
<coobra> asså
<Markslap> (Illa nog)
<coobra> fan
<coobra> alla lyckas utom jag
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Hon är lite äldre än mig också.
<Markslap> (Jag är 19 och hon är 25)
<coobra> pma bild da
<coobra> ojojoj
<coobra> shes rapingyou
<Markslap> Jupp
<Markslap> I'm not really complaining.
<coobra> she can rap u all day long
<Markslap> rap indeed
<Markslap> :>
<haffe> kodein: Såg du Jan Björklund igår?
<haffe> Jag tyckte hans parallell om Korea var underhållande.
<coobra> hjah
<haffe> Han verkar lyckligt omedveten om att Sydkorea var en militärdiktatur ganska länge också.
<realubot> Markslap: Bild, tack.
<Markslap> realubot: Nepp.
<realubot> Fegis.
<Markslap> Må så vara.
<kodein> haffe: nej, det missade jag
<HakanS> Nafallo: Ubuntu-se.org är nere igen.
<Kimmen> snart fika
<realubot> Har forum-adminsen tagit semester eller?
<HakanS> realubot: NÃ¥gra har nog semester.
<peetra> Nafallo: ?
<HakanS> peetra: Jag har meddelat Nafallo att servern är nere.
<haffe> Vem är ni?
<whomee> fifasen, de e ju torsdag idag
<Markslap> Oj
<Markslap> Det är det.
<Markslap> Redan.
<kodein> hur ska veckan sluta!
<peetra> Bra, HakanS :)
<realubot> VARFÖR är ubuntu-se.org nere?
<realubot> Det är den stora frågan som alla Sverige linuxpundare frågar sig.
<realubot> *Sveriges
<kodein> det är sten tolgfors fel
<realubot> Eller DangeZones alias Littorins fel.
<realubot> *DangerZone
<HakanS> realubot: Det får Nafallo svara på. Men troligtvis är det något som överbelastar servern.
<realubot> Det är ju inte första gången.
<realubot> servern ligger nere.
<realubot> Lubuntu är ganska snyggt faktiskt.
<realubot> peetra: Vad säger du om Myllylä då?
<Kurdistan> är det någon mer som har problem komma in på forumet?
<HakanS> Kurdistan: Hela webbplatsen ligger nere. Jag har meddelat Nafallo.
<coobra> ojj
<coobra> snubbel på TPkabeln eller ?
<Kurdistan> HakanS: det har varit knas några dagar nu.
<Kurdistan> igår funka det efter ett tag.
<Kurdistan> nåja tack HakanS.
<HakanS> Det har varit krångel med servern i några veckor.
<Kurdistan> HakanS: hoppas det löser sig.
<realubot> Tänk om forumet aldrig kommer tillbaka. :(
<HakanS> realubot: Nu ska du inte deppa ihop. Det finns backup.
<Nafallo> back
<HakanS> Nafallo: Tack.
<HakanS> Nafallo: Det har varit mycket strul den senaste tiden. Går det att förebygga?
<kodein> nu har man en skål jordgubbar på skrivbordet. fina arbetskamrater man har som tar med sig en hel hink av dem :)
<Kurdistan> Nafallo: härligt att du fick upp forumet
<Kurdistan> fick abstinens besvär
<Nafallo> HakanS: inte forren vi vet vad det beror pa.
<Nafallo> HakanS: det enda jag ser i loggarna ar MASSOR med meddelanden om nagon deprecated php funktion.
<bamsefar>   grep -v is your friend. :)
<Nafallo> bamsefar: jag skulle val sagt "det enda intressanta" :-p
<bamsefar> :)
 * Nafallo undrar om det kan ha med cron.daily att gora
<Markslap> Vilken ISP har bäst peering av Bahnhof, Blixtvik och Bredband2?
<Kimmen> skulle tro Bahnhof
<Markslap> T3 kan vara av intresse också.
<Markslap> Kimmen: Mjo, funderade så också.
<Nafallo> har de inga LGs du kan kolla pa?
<Nafallo> alt. kolla deras whois och rakna den vagen?
<amelia> Markslap: www.robtex.se så kan du kolla
<Markslap> amelia: Tack :)
<Nafallo> bah.
 * Nafallo hade glomt att amelia ar lat
<Markslap> :>
<amelia> Nafallo: lat är en av de bättre egenskaperna hos en sysadmin, kom ihåg det!
<bamsefar> Markslap: Bahnhof finns på ams-ix och LINX, det gör inte de andra. :)
<Kimmen> det är det
<Nafallo> amelia: :-p
<Markslap> bamsefar: oh
<Markslap> Trevligt
<amelia> var det itne någon som köpte blixvik nyss, eller tänker jag på någon annan?
<Kimmen> av ISPs för privatpersoner har väl Telia bäst peering? rätta mig om jag har fel
<Markslap> Kimmen: Ja
<Markslap> Telia är grymma.
<Markslap> Men kan inte få dom till lägenheten.
<amelia> Tele2 kan dock finnas i stadsnät, de är ju inte så dåliga heller.
<Markslap> Kan välja Tele2 också.
<amelia> de har ju en sjukt trevlig peering koordinator också
<Markslap> :)
<Kimmen> Jag har Riksnet, vet inte hur det är med dom
 * amelia har bahnhof...
<amelia> lättare att få tag i dem och gnälla när saker är trasigt.
<Markslap> Vad jag kan göra är att köra en tracert också, men frågan är om det är missvisande att göra det mot deras hemsida.
<amelia> man vill ju inte behöva ringa supporten. bättre att kunna irc:a med teknikerna direkt. :)
<Markslap> :>
<Markslap> Like a boss.
<Nafallo> Markslap: vad skulle en trace ge dig i dagens lage? :-)
<amelia> idag ska jag klura ut det här med iscsi...
<Markslap> Nafallo: Kör från min server i Tyskland mot deras hemsida bara.
<Markslap> Då ser vad den kör via.
<Markslap> Det kan dock vara missvisande.
<Nafallo> Markslap: well, inte direkt :-)
<Markslap> t3 peerar med Telenor.
<Nafallo> Markslap: de ser bara vagen den tar at ena hallet, och dessutom har MPLS andrat saker sa att du inte kan se hela vagen nu for tiden :-P
<Markslap> Mm
<Markslap> Well, sheisse.
<Markslap> Körde en traceroute till t3.se
<Markslap> 30 hops.
<Markslap> Sen gjorde jag en till bahnhof.se.
<Markslap> 6 hops. :D
<Markslap> http://pastebin.com/DNg8zXfJ
<Nafallo> well, de kan gora 30 hop ocksa... fast med MPLS ;-)
<Nafallo> dock sa ar Bahnhof pa DE-CIX :-)
<Markslap> Mm :)
<Markslap> Serverhallen servern står i har 10 Gbits till AMS-IX också.
<Markslap> Sen har Telia 10 Gbits rakt in också.
<Nafallo> well, det hjalper inte sa lange inte din colo providers nar har anslutning till de dar tva ;-)
<Nafallo> s/nar/nat/
<Markslap> Dom har 60 Gbits till DE-CIX ser jag nu.
<amelia> Nafallo: behöver du någon hjälp med felsökning av adder?
<Nafallo> amelia: mjo. ingen aning om vad som kan vara galet.
<amelia> Nafallo: jag kan titta lite ikväll eller imorgon om du vill. är ledig imorgon
<Nafallo> \o/
<amelia> Nafallo: vi kanske får fixa en ny nyckel dock..
<amelia> jag kommer inte ihåg lösenordet till min nyckel. :P
<amelia> Nafallo: det löste sig. kom på. :D
<Kurdistan> nu ska man göra annat.
<Kurdistan> ha det bra gott folk
<madbear> testare sökes! http://atlantis.cse.kau.se/~di8norb/matte-projekt/mp.html
<madbear> 10 sekunder tart!
<Kimmen> Vad är tanken med det?
<madbear> lära sig bråk
<Kimmen> blandad och choklad?
<madbear> :D
<madbear> precis
<Kimmen> aha då förstår jag inte =)
<Barre> mattematik är skolämnenas hulligan..
<Barre> det är så mycket bråk
<madbear> :D
 * Barre går och lägger sig igen
<madbear> Kimmen: tankar du lär du fatta
<madbear> för kids är det bra att lära ut i chokladbitar... hoppas jag
<madbear> 1/3 i chokladkakeform
<madbear> tex
<Kimmen> förstår dock inte vad blandade rutorna används till, men då är jag inte lika smart som elever som lär sig bråk heller
<madbear> jo men 4/2 i blandad är 2 hela
<Kimmen> ah då är jag med
<Kirill^> Morrn morrn
<realubot> Skype i Facebook. Det blir nog en hit.
<realubot> Hur får man Finch att göra en buddy pounch oavsett vilken buddy som signs in eller ends a message?
<realubot> Jag vill inte adda en buddy pounce för alla buddies en och en. :S
<madbear> realubot: nu har jag spammat kanalen om att testa
<madbear> du får ta och testa nu
<spacebug-> jag får inte gpg med nycklar att funka i script som startas genom shortcuts i ubuntu. Kör jag scriptet från terminalen funkar det. Kör jag med shortcut och inte nycklar utan passwords så funkar det. Vad gör jag för fel? :D
<spacebug-> antar att det har nått med seahorse att göra som väl går in och tar över när jag använder nycklar på nått sätt
<realubot> madbear: Jag ska testa snart.
<dagon_> mord gorgon kanalen
<Philip5> tsss
<peetra> Godeftermiddag dagon_
<Philip5> dagon_: dags att vakna nu?
<peetra> Bättre sent än aldig visst. :)
<Philip5> sant
<Barre> Philip5: fotat något än?
<Philip5> Barre: ska faktiskt ut på fotorunda nu
<Philip5> igår blev det mest ladda batteri och läsa manual
<Barre> trevligt
<Philip5> hoppas det
<Philip5> tappar väl kameran i ån det första jag gör idag sedan :O
<dagon_> Philip5: det blev svalt på rummet så jag passade på
<Philip5> skönt
<dagon_> hej peetra :) long time
<spacebug-> hur lyckas jag dekryptera en fil med en nyckel i gpg och i ett script?
<spacebug-> jag får 'gpg: cannot open `/dev/tty': No such device or address'
<realubot> gpg -d file
<realubot> Eller?
<spacebug-> funkar inte i script som körs från nautlius eller shortcuts
<spacebug-> funkar i en inloggad terminal dock
<spacebug-> aha
<spacebug-> --no-tty ;)
<realubot> Det är inte så att du använder sh istället för bash i skriptet?
<realubot> Jaha.
<spacebug-> nopp bash
<spacebug-> men nu funkar inte att kryptera igen
<spacebug-> bah
<spacebug-> nu så kanske
<saba> Kan någon förklara sambandet mellan momssats och hur stor del av en kostnad inkl moms som momsen ligger på?
<spacebug-> NU så! ;) Nu vill jag bara veta hur jag stänger av cachen på keyringen
<saba> Ingen kunnig i matematik? Kan förklara hur momsen fungerar, men hittar inte sambandet mellan momssatsen och "momsandelen"
<saba> Behöver helt enkelt kunna räkna ut hur stor del av en kostnad som momsen är oavsett om momssatsen är 18%, 7% eller t ex 25%
<kodein> vad menar du med '"momsandelen"'?
<saba> kodein: att t ex 20 kr är moms av 100 kr inkl moms
<saba> I fallet att momssatsen är 25 %
<delhage> pris/1.moms
<kodein> om momsatsen är 18%: varav_moms = summa * (1 - (1/1.18))
<delhage> visst ja
<delhage> 1-
<saba> Underbart! tackar
<realubot> madbear: Jag ska testa ditt program nu.
<madbear> reuteras: hur gick det då?
<madbear> oj reuteras inte till dig
<madbear> :D
<madbear> vafan realubot kraschade av mitt program :D
<Kirill^> Nån som har koll på MailScanner?
<amelia> Kirill^: lite
<madbear> realubot: nå
<realubot> madbear: Skicka länken igen.
<realubot> Jag somnade när jag skulle testa programmet. :)
<madbear> http://atlantis.cse.kau.se/~di8norb/matte-projekt/mp.html
<madbear> tänkte fixa lite med det där sen göra ett spel
<madbear> har fina ideer på g
<madbear> :D
<peppis> Tråkigt att jag inte kommer åt musiken i nätverket, bara för att jag kör win på ena och ubuntu på andra
<Stockholm_Angel> I am in a dangerious situation and need help
<Stockholm_Angel> please can someone put me up for a night pm and dont respond here
<realubot> madbear: Error while loading shared libraries: libQtGui.so.4
<realubot> GÃ¥r inte att starta ju?
<realubot> peppis: Det ska ju få med samba?
<peppis> realubot: ok, men vet inte hur man gör med samba
<realubot> peppis: Det är möjligt att man bara använder Samba för att dela ut filer från en Ubuntu-maskin till en Windows-maskin.
<realubot> Hu gör du nu då för att försöka dela musiken?
<peppis> realubot: Har musiken på båda datorerna
<realubot> peppis: Ok. Använder du Windows 7?
<peppis> ja
<realubot> Det går väl att dela ut kataloger i Windows 7? Där du sedan ansluter till den utdelade katalogen i Ubuntu?
<peppis> realubot: tror inte de
<realubot> peppis: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/File-sharing-essentials
<realubot> Den där länken verkar pedagogisk.
<peppis> ok
<realubot> peppis: Om inte så går det ju att dela ut musiken från Ubuntu till din Windows-dator.
<peppis> realubot: hur gör jag de?
<realubot> peppis: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deb2jRm3c7g
<realubot> Så gör du för att dela från Ubuntu till Windows.
<peppis> realubot: tack
<realubot> madbear: Det gick ju inte att köra programmet? Jag använder Lubuntu 11.04.
<madbear> realubot: yo
<madbear> realubot: tanka QT
<realubot> madbear: SÃ¥ ja.
<realubot> madbear: Vad går det ut på då? Det är inte vidare pedagogiskt?
<realubot> madbear: Man får ju inget tips när man inte fyller i och bara trycker Ok? Vad går det ut på? :S
<realubot> madbear: Du behöver ha med en beskrivning för hur man ska göra? Jag fattar inte vad det går ut på.
<realubot> Om om man trycker fel så får man ingen info om vad som är fel eller saknas?
<realubot> Det är bara ett tips på hur du skulle kunna göra programmet bättre...
<madbear> realubot: hehe ja vafan
<madbear> det är ju därför du ska testa
<madbear> får väl ha med en help
<realubot> madbear: Mm, typ.
<realubot> madbear: Klart det går att lista ut vad spelet går ut på men det är omständigt. Det är inget en vanlig user lägger tid på. Du måste tala om vad spelet går ut på? Hur man spelar det?
<madbear> realubot: just nu är användarna bara en skola jag ska göra det till
<madbear> men ska utöka det lite och fixa några saker
<madbear> realubot: tex så är ju chokladkakan olika stor
<madbear> den ska alltid ha en viss storlek bara delas i olika.. en hel är alltid en hel
<madbear> mest pedagogiskt så
<realubot> Ok. Det är oklart vad man ska fylla i alla rutorna ju.
<madbear> realubot: jopp än ja
<realubot> Mm.
<madbear> realubot: började nyss på den här och fokuserar på chokladbitarna nu
<madbear> ska fixa så att den alltid är lika stor så man fattar
<madbear> 1/1 är samma som 8/8
<haffe> Hej.
<haffe> Vad har ni för er?
<amelia> funderar på att köpa en brandbil. själv?
<haffe> Jag har just varit ute och ätit.
<madbear> kodar buggar som vanligt
<kodein> tvättar
<kodein> egen tvättmaskin är nog årets bästa köp, faktiskt.
<madbear> realubot: uppdatering snart: chokladkakorna har samma storlek :D
<peppis> Förstår  min inte på samba
<kodein> dansa samba med mig, jag är bra, jag är bra / har du tid och pengar så köper du min samba
<madbear> realubot: yo kör du 64? min svn la av
<madbear> så jag fixar bara 64 tills jag fått igång den
<realubot> madbear: Nej, kör 32.
<madbear> realubot: ok men fixar imöra
<madbear> gonatt!
<realubot> Inga problem. Jag har varit away ett tag.
<spacebug-> var ligger upstartsbilden i ubuntu? Jag hade kubuntu installerat ett tag men tog bort det men nu har jag ändå kvar den blå kubuntu med fem prickar som räknar upp sådär eller va den gör ;)
<realubot> madbear: God natt!
<realubot> spacebug-: plymouth
<spacebug-> hum
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, du vill ändra gdm?
<Kurdistan> vill du terminal trolla eller vill du gui?
<realubot> spacebug-: Kolla changing the boot screen i slutet: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<Kurdistan> annars finns ett program vid namn gstyle
<Kurdistan> mkt bra
<spacebug-> Kurdistan: terminal helst. Jag tror jag hittade nått nu. Ändrade i /lib/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth så det pekade på ubuntu istället för kubuntu
<spacebug-> hum ok
<realubot> spacebug-: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<realubot> There is only one alternative in link group default.plymouth: /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth
<realubot> Nothing to configure.
<realubot> SÃ¥ sa mitt system.
<larsemil> men hur kan det vara så att alla andra i hela världen kommer in på google+ men inte jag? jag börjar bli smått irriterad.
<spacebug-> nu så
<spacebug-> jag kommer inte in (fast jag har int blivit utvald än :O)
<spacebug-> tack realubot och Kurdistan (inte provat än men det funkar säkert).
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, ta en titt.
<Kurdistan> brb
<realubot> Jösses. Här har jag felsökt Pidgin som en galning och så visar det sig att inloggningsproblemen beror på att jag skrev fel lösen. Jag var hundra på att det var rätt. :S
<Kurdistan> :) saknad?
<spacebug-> Kurdistan: alltid ;)
<spacebug-> realubot: gjorde samma miss med gmail för inte så länge sen
<Kurdistan> :) trevligt
<realubot> spacebug-: ;)
<spacebug-> funderar på om man skulle ha pidgin liggandes på en utdelat katalog. Ett litet lokalt moln typ hehe. Så man kan köra på fler datorer (inte samtidigtr då kanske men att de iaf har tillgång till samma konton/users och allt) :)
<spacebug-> irssi kör jag ju i en screen så det är ju bara att logga in på en annan dator, facebook funkar ju överallt,.. men pidgin (msn/icq) ..inte löst det än
<realubot> Du kan ju köra med Bitlebee eller vad det heter?
<spacebug-> är det den där terminalgrejen?
<ola`> Bitlebee är grymmt
<realubot> spacebug-: http://www.bitlbee.org/main.php/news.r.html
<realubot> spacebug-: Dessutom så finns väl Live Messenger webbchatt?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: har du blivit en nattuggla?
<spacebug-> men icq då? Kan jag köra piding samtidigt som bitlbee? Eller är det antingen eller?
<Kurdistan> jepp dessa dagar :) gör jag dig sällskap.
<realubot> spacebug-: http://explore.live.com/windows-live-messenger-web-im-using?os=other
<realubot> ICQ vet jag inte.
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag misstänker att du inte kan vara inloggad på samma konto i Bitlebee och Pidgin samtidigt.
<spacebug-> ok, nä så är det nog
<zzuper> : ]
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag misstänker att du får koppla upp dig mit Bitlebee med Pidgin då.
<realubot> *mot
<realubot> spacebug-: Eller köra Bitlebees webbbaserade klient: http://bitlbee.org/img/screenshot-cgi.png
<Philip5> Kurdistan: kanske kan behövas för att ha lite extra koll på realubot
<Philip5> ;)
<Kurdistan> haha du är sköning Philip5
<realubot> spacebug-: "The BitlBee daemon is capable of connecting to the IM networks AIM, ICQ, Jabber, MSN and YIM."
<realubot> spacebug-: Bitlebee har ju stöd för ICQ?
<spacebug-> ja jo
<realubot> spacebug-: Fixa Bitlebee nu då annars säger jag till Philip5 att kicka dig.
<spacebug-> det gör han nog snart ändå när han läser att jag avinstallerat kubuntu :P
<realubot> Mm.
<Philip5> spacebug-: buuuu
<realubot> ;)
<spacebug-> jag provar en massa ubuntus mm på min laptop
<Kurdistan> Philip5, tar kort på fiskmås.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: var ute idag med min nya kamera för att testa lite
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag har installerat Lubuntu 11.04 idag och är ganska imponerad faktiskt.
<Philip5> trista var bara att när jag väl var på plats så blev det mulet och tråkigare ljus för det jag tänkte göra
<spacebug-> realubot: ja det va väl ok. Samma med xubuntu. kubuntu oxå..
<Kurdistan> realubot, Lubuntu är bra grejer.
<realubot> spacebug-: Xfce drar mer minne än LXDE.
<spacebug-> jag har 8GB ram så
<spacebug-> inte på laptopen då iofs men ;)
<realubot> Så Lubuntu är nog mer resurssnålt än Xubuntu. Dessutom fungerar Ubuntu-programmen fint i Lubuntu.
<spacebug-> terminalen är viktig för mig. Va det går att ställa in i den, hur fonter ser ut mm
<realubot> Aha. Men det är väl lika för nästan alla distros eller?
<spacebug-> skiljer en del
<Kurdistan> realubot, lubuntu är mindre resurssnålt än xubuntu.
<zzuper> Stockholm_Angel; no facebook?    : [
<spacebug-> lubuntu har väl blivit/eller ska bli en officiell ubuntu-dist nu oxå va?
<Kurdistan> världens bästa musik måste vara protestsånger eller kurdisk musik. mökke bra.
<spacebug-> iofs det här med terminalen, det går ju köra gnome-terminal i lubuntu om man vill ;) Jag kör ju k3b i ubuntu nu tex.. klart bästa brännarprogrammet
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, jepp om allt går väl till nästa utgåva.
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, håller med angående k3b, även om jag knappt bränner längre.
<spacebug-> samma här iofs ;)
<spacebug-> bränner ut nån ubuntu-skiva när ny dist kommer men jag vet inte varför längre då jag har usb-stickor
<spacebug-> vet inte vilket som är snabbast heller egentligen
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, usb-stickor äger. :)
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, usb-stickor är snabbare, helt klart.
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> då är det ju inget att snacka om
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nej? Lubuntu drar mindre resurser än Xubuntu?
<realubot> D.v.s. Lubuntu är mer resurssnålt än Xubuntu.
<Kurdistan> realubot, ja, lubuntu drar mindre resurser än xubuntu.
<realubot> Mm.
<Kurdistan> realubot, ja, är seg. du har rätt.:)
<Kurdistan> lyssnar till en vacker kurdisk låt. tänker bort till min ängel som är långt ifrån mig,
<realubot> Jag hade inte köpt en optisk enhet om jag hade köpt en stationär dator idag.
<spacebug-> men om jag drar inte k3b och gnome-terminal i det så tvingar det väl igång massa andra resursers och installerar massa andra libs så då är det väl inte lika resurssnålt längre. Dock skiljer sig ju klart fönsterhanterarna åt då men
<realubot> Jag använder bara CD/DVD på gamla datorer.
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, deras xfburn eller vad den heter gör sitt jobb bra.
<spacebug-> ok
<Kurdistan> själv har jag just nu bara lubuntu metapack installerad
<realubot> spacebug-: Det är sådant som jag tycker är lurigt. Jag vill inte riskera att smutsa ner systemet med massa beroenden.
<Kurdistan> minimal installation så jag kan logga in ifall jag blir uttråkad
<Kurdistan> :)
<spacebug-> Kurdistan: det är så så jag provat alla distar
<spacebug-> att dra in lubuntu-dekstop, kubuntu-dekstop osv
<spacebug-> desktop*
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, det är ju inte bra. :)
<spacebug-> varför inte?
<Kurdistan> :) du får massa program som inte behövs
<spacebug-> mhum.. du menar att det finns mindre metapaket?
<Kurdistan> varför inte testa nya distar via virtualbox eller usb-sticka
<spacebug-> det gör jag oxå
<spacebug-> virtualbox
<spacebug-> men en del strular för mig
<Kurdistan> för lubuntu finns det
<Kurdistan> ingen aning för kubuntu'
<spacebug-> eller ja det va fedora och ubuntu 11.10 alfa 2
<coobra> fubuntu
<Kurdistan> lubuntu-core
<spacebug-> hej coobra ;)
<spacebug-> Kurdistan: ok
<coobra> ska ni vara coola
<coobra> kör :
<coobra> http://biebian.sourceforge.net/
<coobra> :D
<coobra> denär extra H4X
<Kurdistan> hahaha coobra
<spacebug-> om jag säger jag kör kubuntu, om jag använder konsol, om jag surfar med reqonk och om jag bränner ,ed k3b... vill du ligga med mig då, om sanningen ska framm ..aahhaa ..la di dam ;)
<spacebug-> <- börjar bli trött
<spacebug-> lol coobra
<Kurdistan> coobra, vad tycker du om fewt projekt fuduntu?
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, kanske Philip5 blir intresserad. :)
<spacebug-> hehe
<coobra> spacebug-: hahahahaha
<coobra> Kurdistan: fewt ?
<coobra> ja tycker kör vad fan du vill bara du själv trivs med det + du kan göra det du vill
<Kurdistan> coobra, ta det inte fel. utvecklaren heter så.
<coobra> ahh
<Kurdistan> ja linux handlar om välja fritt. har inte sagt något.
<Kurdistan> frågade bara vad du ansåg
<coobra> det jag gillar med linux kommer så många möjligheter att en kan inte vara rätt :p
<coobra> man kan snurra runt ett tag
<coobra> prova
<coobra> testa
<coobra> leka
<coobra> ubuntu / Debian / Slackware /vector.. / gentoo ++++ alla är jävligt bra :D
<spacebug-> oh, jag använde slackware i 10 år.. nevver again sen jag hittade ubuntu säger jag =)
<spacebug-> även om jag visste mer om systemet och så då så va jag mer låst
<coobra> tror låst har med hur van man är vid linux
<spacebug-> fuduntu, har det nått paketsystem? komatibelt med nått annat?
<coobra> nej
<coobra> ubuntu är fint
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, fuduntu är fedora remix med inspiration från ubuntu.
<coobra> ja e så jävla ultralat
<Kurdistan> ska vara mer lättanvänd än fedora
<Kurdistan> typ som fusion, ytterligare fedora remix.
<coobra> gillar plugand play
<spacebug-> coobra: visst är det så. Men att uppdatera KDE tex som va med, va ju inte bara apt-get update precis. Skapa utvecklingsmiljö, bygga själv å ha sig
<coobra> :p
<spacebug-> Kurdistan: ok
<spacebug-> jag gillar utseendet på screenshotet iag
<spacebug-> precis så jag vill ha min burk
<coobra> ?
<spacebug-> har lite så nu iofs.. cairo-dock i mitten där nere men ubuntu trilskas ju med att ha unity launchern där till vänster
<coobra> screenshotet ?
<spacebug-> coobra: på fubuntu
<coobra> hallo
<coobra> det är linux
<coobra> gör om gör som du vill din lata sill :p
<spacebug-> har inte kunskapen
<spacebug-> jag kan inte programmera om unity tyvärr
<coobra> det gillar jag inte
<coobra> gnome <3
<spacebug-> bara för "att det går" betyder det inte "att jag kan" ;)
<coobra> hehh
<coobra> alla kan googla
<spacebug-> men med 11.10 sen så kan man ju prova gnome3-shell på allvar
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, fewt är även utvecklaren bakom jupiter.
<zzuper> jag gillar kvinnor
<spacebug-> men jag är rätt nöjd ändå
<spacebug-> Kurdistan: jupiter?
<Kurdistan> zzuper, är du full eller ful? :)
<Kurdistan> spacebug-, http://www.jupiterapplet.org/
<coobra> nej
<coobra> men ska man kanske sova
<amelia> *gäsp*
<zzuper> dags att stirfrya lite Grubb
<coobra> hundvakt imorn igen
 * zzuper klappar amelia på stjärten
<coobra> zzuper: tjan  :p
<zzuper> hey man
<spacebug-> hum..
<zzuper> in i nya hemkanalen #bigmeat    : ]
<zzuper> din gamla bumbigubbe!
<spacebug-> sexuellt ofredande eler iaf sextrackasserier ;)
<Kurdistan> zzuper, ska genast.
<Kurdistan> :)
<coobra> zzuper: du var inte där ju :)
<Kurdistan> coobra, eller hur. han är töntig. :P
<coobra> Kurdistan: ?
<coobra> ähh döds sleten
<coobra> puss och kram på er :D
 * amelia ger zzuper en örfil och en mordisk blick.
<spacebug-> natti coobra
<zzuper> <3
<zzuper> aha, qnet ofc
<zzuper> : ]
<zzuper> amelia = söt
<Kurdistan> coobra, menar att zzuper var töntig :) som inte finns inloggad bigmeat.
<Kurdistan> sov gott förresten
<zzuper> byt nick?  lol
<zzuper> låtsaslandet
<zzuper> : ]
<coobra> huh ?
<coobra> ja e fan coobra
<coobra> plutta dig
<Kurdistan> coobra, har alltid varit coobra.
<spacebug-> pilutta dig heter det väl? ;)
<coobra> Kurdistan: vad e du för hemlis
<Kurdistan> coobra, jag är säpo agent.
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> i för sig är dem rätt så usla
<spacebug-> dom verkar sär skriva lika mycket som jag knappar på fel tangenter :D
<zzuper> vad säger iraks regering om norra delarna?
<amelia> jaha, nattens diskussioner handlar om allt utom det vi är här för att prata om ser jag..
<coobra> amelia:  ja styr
<spacebug-> amelia: vi har snackar distar å rä å
<spacebug-> snackat*
<coobra> nu ska jag våldta min säng
<coobra> bbl
<Kurdistan> amelia, bra att du vakna till. det spåra ur, men det brukar väl bli så sent. :)
<amelia> spacebug-: det är bra, så det spårade ur när jag kom hit? *kollar backlogg*
 * zzuper addar amelia på msn
<spacebug-> amelia: haha nej, det gjorde det innan. Sorry
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> jag tror att udev fick flipp nu
<Kurdistan> dagon_, tjena. vad hänt nu? :)
 * amelia funderar på om hon ska grejja lite iscsi nu eller vänta tills imorgon.
<amelia> godkväll dagon_!
 * spacebug- tycker amelia ska hjälpa mig förklar var/hur jag ändrar password cache-instlänningar i gpg/seahorse
<spacebug-> fast tänker jag lika illa som jag skriver nu så ska jag nog kolla på tv och sen sova istället :/
<realubot> Snacka Linux annars åker ni ut!
<amelia> spacebug-: jadu..
<Kurdistan> nu ska man lägga sig.
<Kurdistan> ta hand om er.
<amelia> gonatt Kurdistan
<amelia> zzuper: du misslyckades nog med att adda mig på msn..
<Linda^> TJA!
<zzuper> nja, jag vet inte
<zzuper> meckar krubb
<zzuper> adda mig   : ]   zzuper@live.com
<Linda^> vägrar
<Linda^> :/
<amelia> jag använder inte msn..
<zzuper> coolt
<Philip5> msn är för fjortisar
<zzuper> konstanta dokus om kyrgistan på aljazeer+rt
<zzuper> : S
<zzuper> smuttade kycklingstrimlor!
<zzuper> denna gång ska jag grejja garnityret separat
<realubot> realubot här.
<realubot> Linda^: Yo!
<Philip5> Linda^: Yo! Yo!
<amelia> Philip5!
<Philip5> amelia!
<Philip5> amelia: gör du i natten?
<realubot> amelia: aaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllliiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaa!!!!
<realubot> amelia: Det är din favoritkille realubot som pratar med dig.
<Philip5> realubot: du ber verkligen om att bli kickad om hon inte tycker det där är lika kul som du
<realubot> Klart hon tycker att det är kul.
<Philip5> nja
<realubot> :|
<realubot> Man kickar inte realubot. Så gör man bara inte. Oförskämt är ordet.
<realubot> amelia: Förlåt mig. Kan du förlåta mig? Snälla?
<Mandrew> kolla in owncloud.org kan bli nästa dropbox fast du har full koll på den. dom har en kanal oxå #owncloud
<amelia> realubot: nej och jag tycker inte att det är kul.
<realubot> Nehe.
<amelia> Philip5: jag kollar på film. själv?
<realubot> Mandrew: Kolla in sparkleshare istället.
<Mandrew> kan kolla den oxå :D
<realubot> Mandrew: Det är ett Open Source-projekt för att hosta eget Dropbox.
<Philip5> amelia: kollar och jämför lite fotogrejer på prisjakt men funderar på om det kanske är sovdags
<Mandrew> realubot, som owncloud då fast den kan man välja att hosta själv
<amelia> Philip5: nice.
<zzuper> <3
<zzuper> blev helt okej
<zzuper> lyckas alltid steka sönder omeletten på slutet dock
<zzuper> : S
<amelia> 59axc34
<amelia> ops
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-08
<Kimmen> morrn
<zzuper> grod morgon
<zzuper> amelia:   ❤
<Barre> god morgon.. vilken underbar dag det är idag
<zzuper> svinvarmt
<Barre> sitter i en AC-kyld avdelning och jobbar med riktigt roliga prylar nu, en vecka kvar till semester.. härligt helt enkelt
<zzuper> jag vill också
<zzuper> : D
<coobra> Barre: nice ja kommer
<Barre> hehe :)
<coobra> Barre: adress ?
<Barre> idag leker jag med detta, vårat demorack https://picasaweb.google.com/Barre001/DropBox?authkey=Gv1sRgCJ6U6eWot-7uWQ#5626332302618166722
<HakanS> Nafallo: Nu är det dags igen! Ubuntu-se.org är nere.
<coobra> Barre: porrrrrrr
<zzuper> nice
<zzuper> jag kom
<zzuper> -____-
<zzuper> vad är det för hårdvara?
<coobra> nice
<coobra> hitta badrumskåp
<haffe> Barre: http://root.blogs.lysator.liu.se/files/2010/01/high-up.png
<zzuper> värt att ha så många fiber i samma låda?
<haffe> Baha.
<coobra> är demomiljö :p
<haffe> Jag är grymt sugen på pepsi och godis.
<Barre> 1st AMS2100, 1st HNAS3080 kluster. HCP500, brocade SAN och lite annat smågodis
<zzuper> : ]
<zzuper> lär ju suga
<Barre> haffe: tappa inte den ;)
<coobra> haffe: är din server på rave ?
<coobra> Barre: mumma
<Barre> sen kör man ju Fibre Channel oftast med fiber, så det blir minste 2st fiber per system
<coobra> :D
<haffe> El party.
<coobra> haffe: har du feZt eller ?
<zzuper> ?
<zzuper> : D
<haffe> coobra: Ja.
<coobra> haffe: bjud ja tar med min OLW
<Hund> Forumet är nere igen ser jag.
<whomee> någon som vet lösningen på problemet med copy+paste in i remote desktop i linux? :) till största del fungerar det inte utmärkt.
<HakanS> Hund: Jag har meddelat Nafallo.
<Hund> HakanS: Bra. :) Vet du varför den går ner hela tiden?
<HakanS> Hund: Det är något som käkar processorkraft. Amelia skulle titta på det.
<Hund> HakanS: Aha.
<Nafallo> inte bara det. den svarar inte pa ssh och jag far inte upp nagot pa konsoll forutom en svart ruta :-/
<Nafallo> den helt enkelt dor :-/
<Kimmen> hårdvarufel?
<lindetarzan> ~~
<Barre> det är en virtuell instanst av många på den hw
<spacebug-> hur va det nu igen jag kollade om ett shell va ett loginshell?
<spacebug-> för morgontrött :/
<spacebug-> ah
<Markslap> Noes.
<gargamel> Jag är här. Er väntan är över.
<Markslap> Mm
<realubot> JAG är här. realubot is here.
<Markslap> Väntan är över.
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Markslap fegade ur.
<realubot> Får man verkligen säga "fuck off" till en annan person i kanalen? Så tolkar i.a.f. inte jag CoC.
<madbear> realubot: jobbar man med data så
<madbear> alltså om du är 1337
<MHejman> Är det ngn som har koll på hur man ändrar filrättigheter så att jag kan köra en .exe fil från en skiva?
<haffe> chmod
<MHejman> Har kommit så långt, men hur hittar jag filen jag vill ändra rättigheter på?
<Philip5> om det är en cd-skiva kan du inte ändra rättigheterna på den så den blir körbar
<Philip5> då får du kopiera den för att ändra och köra på så sätt
<Philip5> eller köra via ett annat program
<kodein> klart man kan. du sätter ju bara x-bitt på monteringspunkten
<kodein> men en exefil är ju bara att du kör wine foo.EXE
<Philip5> jo om man ändra så går det kanske
<MHejman> ok, förlåt den korkade frågan, men hur kör jag winefoo.exe?
<madbear> ja du skriver wine foo.exe i terminalen
<realubot> haffe: Det gör du i Terminalen när du har lyckats sätta exekveringsrättigheter på .exe-filen: wine filnamn.exe
<madbear> realubot: MHejman va det
<realubot> MHejman: Det var till dig inte haffe.
<madbear> :D
<realubot> madbear: Jo, men haffe såg ut som om han undrade också.
<MHejman> Tack ska du ha!
<realubot> ;)
<realubot> MHejman: exe-är en Windows-fil. Om du ska köra Windows-program får du köra dom i Wine. Om programmen ö.h.t. fungerar genom Wine. Det är långt ifrån säkert.
<realubot> haffe: Första steget är att sätta exekveringsrättigheter på filen. Jag vet inte hur du monterar skivan med exekveringsrättigheter.
 * realubot blänger på Tabb-tangenten.
<realubot> haffe: Glöm aldrig det här. Jag säger det inte fler gånger.
<madbear> vadå MHejman börjar på M och haffe på H
<kodein> ja...
<realubot> MHejman: Första steget är att sätta exekveringsrättigheter på filen. Jag vet inte hur  du monterar skivan med exekveringsrättigheter.
<realubot> M och H är samma bokstav för mig. Jag arbetar så, typ...
<MHejman> Ok, ska prova att skapa en spegel av skivan på hemmappen - se om det funkar.
<realubot> MHejman: Mhm. Använd Brasero. Skapa skivavbildning. SKapa en iso-fil.
<kodein> varför skulle det hjälpa? du har inte direkt skrivrättigheter i en monterad iso-fil heller
<Philip5> wine behöver inte ha .exe-filen med körbara rättigheter
<realubot> MHejman: DÃ¥ kan du strunta i det.
<realubot> MHejman: Kör: wine /path/to/filnamn.exe
<realubot> kodein: Nej, det är ju sant. Tänkte också på det.
<MHejman> Tackar så hemskt mycket för hjälpen! Hoppas att jag snart kan få kläm på det här. Nästa problem är att jag inte hittar filen i terminalen - kommer inte in på skivan...
<MHejman> Det löste faktiskt problemet att spegla skiva i hemmappen. Kunde nu ändra rättigheterna direkt i filbläddraren.
<MHejman> Tack till alla er som kom med förslag. Tryggt att veta att det finns ett sånt här forum för sådana som mig.
<Kurdistan> forumet nere igen?
<kodein> nej, det är uppe
<Kurdistan> jag kommer inte in
<Hund> Det är nere för mig med.
<Hund> Detta börjar bli lite pinsamt.
<kodein> konstigt, det funkar för mig.
<kodein> vilket forum pratar ni om, förresten?
<Kurdistan> ubuntu-se.org
<kodein> jaha
 * Nafallo startade nyss om den servern for att den hangt sig igen.
<amelia> Nafallo: :(
<kodein> ja, då vet jag inget
<madbear> Nafallo: kör den ubuntu? :D
<Nafallo> madbear: ja
<madbear> byt till windows!
<madbear> va ska jag säga till grabbarna på forat!
<Nafallo> jag startar hellre om EN gang.
<madbear> det är lika bra att vara ärlig pata
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, vad är det som gör att sidan krånglar så mkt?
<madbear> HDMI-kabeln har ju varit vriden en vecka ju!
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: sidan kranglar inte, men servern tenderar att do mycket. enda gasten utav 8 som har det har problemet.
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, hur ska ni få bukt på det?
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: kalla in artilleriet till att borja med... (hej amelia)
<Nafallo> nu far jag iaf mail nar det gar ner :-)
<amelia> Nafallo: hehe
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, haha du är sköning.
<Kurdistan> får abstinens av inte komma in
<amelia> tänk på att jag tar betalt när jag ska felsöka som extern konsult...
<amelia> alla måste vara sjukt trevliga mot mig i en vecka per påbörjad felsökningstimme..
<Nafallo> amelia: jag har varit sjukt trevlig i mer an 3 ar nu...
<Nafallo> amelia: (och ja, det ar sa lange ;-))
<madbear> men varför orkade man inte fixa nåt DNS-script innan man åkte på sommar
<madbear> nu har man ju tappat bort sin SVN server :D
<Kurdistan> madbear, har du något emot ubuntu eller?
<amelia> Nafallo: jag tänkte alla andra... det är ju de som vill komma åt forumet. :P
<madbear> Kurdistan: det kommer inte närmare min hårdvare än "guest" iaf
<Nafallo> ?B4ARM5ea!
<madbear> Nafallo: tack för rootpass
<madbear> :D
<amelia> Nafallo: och det är nog längre än 3 år för jag och bamsefar firade 3 år tillsammans igår.
<amelia> haha
<Nafallo> madbear: root till vad? jag stavade till och med fel :-(
<madbear> Nafallo: till min server, jag hade ju glömt det
<Nafallo> madbear: lol
<madbear> Kurdistan: jag hjälper folk här, räcker inte det? måste jag älska ubuntu ? :D
<Kurdistan> madbear, nej det behöver du inte.
<madbear> men det där med server va ju skämt
<madbear> men Nafallo varför hänger sig dattan? det brukar ju aldrig hända utan X
<Nafallo> madbear: det ar bara den utav alla gasterna pa servern dessutom.
<madbear> vafan är en gast
<madbear> oj sry svordom :D
<Nafallo> gäst
<madbear> hahahaha
<phnom> Kanske är gastarnas fel att servern inte funkar :P
<amelia> madbear: hänger sig aldrig burkar utan X?!
<madbear> amelia: nej förresten mina burkar brukar ju aldrig hänga sig i vilket fall
<realubot> amelia: Tre år bara? Jag trodde ni hade varit tillsammans längre? Då blev ni tillsammans ganska kort tid efter att jag började med Linux.
<realubot> Jag har hållit på med Linux i 2,5+ år.
<realubot> *kort tid innan jag...
<Nafallo> phnom: ehrm. nej. du missforstod nog.
<realubot> Jag är inte tillsammans med någon. Det är ingen som vill vara tillsammans med mig. Jag är för fet och ful, säger alla tjejer.
<Nafallo> phnom: inget fel pa servern. det ar bara EN gast som strular, och det ar den som hostar locot.
<Nafallo> realubot: inte bara tjejer...
 * realubot gråter.
<zzuper> loltrap
<zzuper> då kan du ju fokusera på att tjäna pengar?
<zzuper> skönt om man vet något säkert
<zzuper> jobbigt när man är halvsnygg
<Nafallo> eller helsnygg! *vinkar*
<phnom> Nafallo: Menade gastar som i spöken, i made a funny :)
<Nafallo> or at least tried and failed :-P
<phnom> Uppenbarligen :P
<realubot> Hur viktigt är det med rätt papper till en skrivare?
<realubot> Går det lika bra med A4 från Konsum som papper från skrivartillverkaren?
<realubot> Om vi inte snackar affärsavtal och grejer alltså utan vanliga Svensson-utskrifter.
<realubot> Finns det ingen pappersspecialist i kanalen? Vad är ni för typer?
<bamsefar> realubot: Är det vanligt 80g a4 du pratar om?
<realubot> bamsefar: Japp.
<realubot> bamsefar: Skrivartillverkarna tycker ju man ska köpa deras papper men är det så viktigt? Drar det mer bläck/toner om man använder random standardpapper eller?
<madbear> nej det är inte viktigt
<realubot> madbear: Lovar du? Hedersord?
<realubot> Så tillverkarnas snack är bara bs då?
<realubot> Jag tänkte att bläckåtgången kanske blir 10-20% mindre med "rätt" papper?
<madbear> det har jag inte mätt men
<amelia> realubot: det är väl klart att de tycker du ska köpa deras papper, annars tjänar de ju bara pengar när du köper skrivaren.
<realubot> amelia: Och bläcket. Där ligger den stora vinsten.
<madbear> realubot: ja fefan vad det kostar
<madbear> fixa 64bitar då jag har fixat massor!
<haffe> Det verkar som det ska regna.
<kodein> regn, sa bull
<kodein> det har det gjort här redan. nu verkar det som det ska sola
<amelia> Barre!!!!!
<amelia> Barre: jag behöver en fil från adders backup.. msg mig!
<zzuper> http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv
<zzuper> amelia!    <3
<amelia> zzuper: hej på dig med..
<zzuper> dom klarade sig
<zzuper> : ]
<zzuper> hej sötnos
<amelia> zzuper: vad är grejjen med det där? for all you know kanske jag är skitfull..
<HakanS> nafallo: det går inte att nå ubuntu-se.org
<zzuper> jag har pics
<amelia> zzuper: orly?
<zzuper> jepp
<amelia> HakanS: jo, det gör det..
<amelia> den hickade dock till nyss.
<HakanS> amelia: Ok. Har du hunnit kolla vad det är för fel på servern som gör att den lägger av ibland?
<osian> Hej
<osian> Har hp dator som man inte kan stänga ner i från startmenyn den bara hänger sig likaså när man startat om den någon som har någon ide om vad felet är ??Och hur man kan åtgärda felet jag kör Ubuntu 11,04
<sjrp> Har någon problemet med att Ubuntu är segt att boota (innan inloggningsskärmen kommer en lila helskärm upp som varar i någon minut)
<sjrp> Har läst lite på nätet och det skulle vara nåt mer kerneln, men kanske någon vet hur man kan fixa det?
<sjrp> *med kerneln
<amelia> HakanS: jag kollar, men det finns en anledning att ingen annan lyckats lista ut det än..
<HakanS> Men, Amelia, du är ju expert. Du fixar väl detta lätt? ;-)
<amelia> HakanS: tyvärr är ju just att burken hänger sig ett av de svårare problemen att lösa eftersom att den ofta slutar logga i samband med att det som orsakar hängningen sker.
<amelia> HakanS: du som grejjar med webb... var har www/portal/style.css tagit vägen?
<amelia> HakanS: och finns det någon som har samma css info som den som ersätter den?
<amelia> HakanS: anledningen till att det ser ut som fan på planet är att hela www/portal tagits bort och därmed också css-filen.
 * amelia sädar loggarna så det finns en rimlig chans att hitta vad som är fel. 
<amelia> nu är det som att leta efter en nål i en höstack. :(
<HakanS> amelia: Ingen aning. Har den försvunnit? Jag har inte tillgång till servern.
<madbear> amelia: sädar loggarna? :D
<amelia> städar*
<amelia> HakanS: hmm.. men ni har inte märkt att planeten ser dålig ut?
<madbear> vilken planet? :D
<HakanS> amelia: Aha. Det är därför planeten ser så dålig ut. Jag får ta på mig skulden för detta. Jag bad Johan ta bort www/portal.
<HakanS> Det var ju den tillfälliga sida vid hade för ett år sedan.
<amelia> HakanS: jag ska försöka få tillbaka css-filen från Barres backuper så det ser ok ut..
<Philip5> tur man har Barre och hans backuper alltså ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, där?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: ja lite
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=99&p=440092&sid=0cda743ac1acf4933a0a14b8fe0ecb44#p440092
<Philip5> vad är up?
<Kurdistan> något för dig :)
<Philip5> är dålig på det där med två skärmar för jag har aldrig kört med det själv. kör med skärm och tv iof men det är inte riktigt samma
<Philip5> men är det bara panelen han har problem med?
<Philip5> den är ju oberoende av nvidia settings så det är ju en inställning i gnome/kde/eller-vad-han kör
<Philip5> i kde kan man anpassa panelens längd och lägga till olika
<Philip5> det borde alltså vara mer en gnome/unity-fråga i så fall
<haffe> Hörni. Jag har laddat ned en rawfil som utger sig för att vara en imagefil som ska skrivas till ett usbminne.
<haffe> Är det bara att köra dd if=/konstigfil.raw of=/dev/sdb ?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, sorry jag gick bort från datorn ett tag.
<Kurdistan> :) jag använder också två skärmar sällan. enbart de få gånger det är fotboll matcher eller film.
<Philip5> men hur blir det då med panelen i gnome?
<johanbr> haffe, ja
<johanbr> men du vill kanske ha block size som en multipel av storleken på filen
<johanbr> eller tvärtom, snarare
<johanbr> dvs. dd if=blah of=blah bs=filstorlek/heltal
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ja, du jag förtod inte riktig hans fråga.
<Philip5> tror han menar att han vill ha panelen och/med startmenyerna på ena skärmen
<Kurdistan> jaha och på den andra skärmen?
<Philip5> kanske är så enkelt som att han bara behöver veta hur han flyttar meny-ikonen på själva panelen i gnome så han får den på panelen där han vill ha den
<Philip5> nu har han väl en panel som går tvärs över båda skärmarna och han har startmenyn på vänstra skärmen till vänster men jag antar han vill flytta den funktionen på panelen så den hamnar till vänster på högra skärmen
<Philip5> antar att man antingen får ha två olika paneler på de två skärmarna eller bara flytta den längs den man redan har i gnome
<Philip5> vet inte hur gnome-panel funkar riktigt
<Philip5> det funkar iaf på samma sätt kan jag tänka mig som att vilja flytta startmenyerna på panelen från vänster till höger eller mitt i med gnome-panel
<Philip5> hur man gör det vet inte jag som inte kör gnome :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, eftersom det var länge sedan jag dual-screen så har jag dålig koll.
<zzuper> amelia:  <3
<Philip5> Kurdistan: borde funka lika som på vanlig enkel skärm om du vill flytta saker på gnome-panelen
<Kurdistan> :) Philip5 jag är nog för seg för detta idag. förstår noll.
<Kurdistan> man kan skapa ny panel
<Philip5> du har ju en massa olika funktioner på din gnome-panel
<Kurdistan> och den kan man ha vart man än vill
<Philip5> startmenyer, logga ut, klockan, etc... hur gör du om du vill flytta dem längs panelen och organisera om dem?
<Philip5> han borde bara behöva göra så men flytta startmeny-grejen längs paneln över till andra skärmen
<Philip5> alternativt tabort den funktionen på panelen som är på vänster skärm och sedan lägga till den funktionen på panelen som är på höger skärm
<Kurdistan> man högerklickar det man vill flytta
<Kurdistan> tar man avmarkerar lås till panelen
<Kurdistan> sedan högerklicka och flytta
<Philip5> då borde han bara behöva göra så
<Kurdistan> är det verkligen hans fråga?
<Philip5> alternativ alltså om gnome skapar två paneler
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> är panelerna två så får han ju tabort den på ena och sedan lägga dit den på andra
<Philip5> hur man nu lägger dit saker på gnome panel
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) du kör kde för slippa hjälpa till på forumet.
<Philip5> hehe, nä för kde är bäst! :D
<Philip5> du får köra det också då för att "slippa" ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, det verkar som att han har panelen på den ena bara
<Kurdistan> och vill flytta över till den med 24
<Philip5> då får han kanske skapa en till panel på den och på den lägga till menyfunktionen och tabort den från den andra panelen påden andra skärmen
<Kurdistan> så det är inte så enkelt. jag minns inte ens hur det såg ut när man ansluter extern skärm
<Kurdistan> nu har jag försökt besvara honom
<amelia> zzuper: jag gillar inte dig. :(
<EAG> hmm ska man våga sig på 11.04?
<coobra> amelia:  inte många som gör
<kodein> våga våga våga
<kodein> men snart kommer ju 11.10, så det är väl lite mening
<EAG> är unity nått att ha då?
<coobra> LTS <3
<coobra> nej
<coobra> bajs
<EAG> det finns gnome-varianter också elelr?
<coobra> säkert
<coobra> :D
<R2D21> jaha vad händer? Själv komprimerar jag filer.
<EAG> jag trro jag tar lätt på dina åsikter ikväll coobra
<EAG> :)
<coobra> EAG: jasså ?
<EAG> iofs
<EAG> in vino veritas
<EAG> jag borde prova det iaf i några minuter
<coobra> EAG: tycker du ska testa ist för att lyssna på andra :D
<EAG> jag ska iaf dricka vin
<coobra> det låter som en bra plan
<salmiak> gokväll
<salmiak> nån som vet nått program som kan spara ner undertexten som finns i en .mkv film, så man får den som en undertextfil alltså?
<EAG> nån som har nån android-platta att rekomendera?
<amelia> EAG: vill du ha billig så funkar LTE
<EAG> pris är skitsamma
<EAG> eller nja
<salmiak> ingen aning, platta som i inte fick-skärm då utan mera i-knät-men-utan-tangenter -skärm?
<R2D21> EAG, Jag gillade motorola defy men tyvär är batteritiden inte allt för bra
<amelia> EAG: det är ju ingen iPad dirket. men man slösar inte så mycket pengar på något onödigt.
<EAG> 5-6k är inget problem iaf
<EAG> jag ska försöka utvärdera ett par st olika
<EAG> så förvisso kan det väl vara aktuellt med en billigare också
<EAG> asus eee pad transformer verkar ju rätt intressant
<EAG> amelia: du menar ZTE?
<salmiak> ingen som hade koll på spara ut undertexter då
<lilleman72> ngn som kan hjälpa mig att dela ut en skrivare i nätverket via ubuntu??
<lilleman72> sen hur man kommer åt den via windows burkar?
<haffe> Har skrivaren nätverksstöd eller ska du använda en dator för att dela ut den?
<EAG> lilleman72: det borde finnas nån enkel guide för cups och samba
<haffe> Du behöver inte samba.
<EAG> inte?
<lilleman72> haffe
<lilleman72> hur gör man då?
<haffe> lilleman72: Är skrivaren installerad på maskinen ifråga?
<lilleman72> på ubuntu ja
<lilleman72> hur kollar jag så den e utdelad?
<haffe> Gå in under localhost:631 i valfri webläsare.
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> haffe sen då?
<haffe> GÃ¥ in under Administration
<lilleman72> m
<haffe> SÃ¥ tar du manage printers
<haffe> Så ska det finnas sharing under där.
<lilleman72> haffe jag hittar inte det
<haffe> Hmmm
<haffe> Jag kanske minns fel.
<lilleman72> skrivaren ligger där
<lilleman72> klickar jag på den så får jag upp lite
<haffe> Aha.
<haffe> Du ska ta Administration > Server > Share printers connected to this system
<EAG> så... en ZTE light köpt
<haffe> Nu ska vi ta något spännande.
<EAG> ska bli intressant...
<haffe> Kommer den här maskinen att kräkas?
<haffe> Jag kör den med 15 i load under natten.
<amelia> EAG: ah jsut det. så heter de.
<lilleman72> verkar som jag inte fattar vad jag gör:S... jag hittar inte skrivaren i nätverket
<haffe> lilleman72: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm__jOxzm3s Det här verkar vara vad du vill göra.
<lilleman72> haffe ja men den visade inte hela vägen
<haffe> Var fastnar du?
<lilleman72> jag ser ingen stans att skrivaren e utdelad
<haffe> Du får starta om servern.
<lilleman72> hela datorn?
<lilleman72> rebootar
<einand> någon här som legt med Arduino ?
<Barre> amelia, Philip5 backup?
<Barre> amelia, Philip5 behöver ni tillbaka en fil eller?
 * realubot noterar att einand har ökat IRC-frekvensen något.
<Philip5> Barre: tror amelia behöver det om hon inte fixade det ändå
<amelia> Barre: i do!
<amelia> Barre: priv
 * einand noterar att ingen bannat realubot ännu, och undrar varför
<coobra> einand: gör som andra /ignore
 * einand noterar att g+ är snudd på indetiskt med fb
<realubot> einand: Varför skulle jag bli bannad?
<coobra> einand: + menar du ?
<realubot> !CoC | coobra
<ubot2> coobra: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<coobra> ubot2: ???
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> Jag är cool.
<realubot> coobra fattar nada.
<peppis> Någon som vet om de finns någon uppdatering till ubuntu?
<Barre> peppis: det finns mängder med uppdateringar till ubuntu, har du version 5.04 exempelvis så har du tur. för då finns det över 6 år med uppdateringar att götta dig med :)
<einand> coobra: google+
<peppis> Barre: jag har 10 någon ting
<peppis> einand:  jsg vill ha google+
<einand> peppis: fick precis mitt konto, så har inga inbjudningar tyvär :(
<realubot> peppis: Varför kollar du inte med Update Manager?
<Barre> peppis: då har du X uppdateringar att göra ;)
<einand> alltså, är alla kopplingdäck så dyra, eller kollar jag på fel ställe?
<realubot> peppis: Eller i Terminalen: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Barre> HeMan, andol: rdiff-backup help wanted... plz help
<peppis> einand: synd
<realubot> einand: 100-200 kr?
<peppis> realubot: jagb hittad än
<HerrNoName__> Är google+ något att ha?
<Barre> är en hammare något att ha?
<Guest63109> hamburgare är väl nice
<realubot> einand: https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~se_sv/elfa/init.do?toc=20550&name=kopplingsdack
<HerrNoName__> Barre, jag vill hellre ha en G3:a. så man kan jag älg med.
<HerrNoName__> Gillar man min dator
<HerrNoName__> 16 GB RAM, i7 2600k
<Barre> så man kan jag älg med... ?? !!! ???... det är något i den meningsuppbyggnaden jag inte riktigt förstår.
<einand> realubot: jag är medvetenom at elfa existerad, frågan var väl inte vart jag köpte dom?
<einand> får väl köpa en sådan
<einand> tycker bara inte det var värt 400spän för lite platst och koppar
<HerrNoName__> Barre, sorry! Jaga älg
<HerrNoName__> 200 000 artikel rader i mysql, kommer det gå slött?
<realubot> einand: Du sa det var dyrt. Det finns ju för 100-200 kr hos Elfa. Det är väl inte så dyrt?
<einand> nja, pengamässigt är det inte dyrt, anser inte det värt det bara
<Barre> HerrNoName__: jag är ledsen, jag kanske är trög... får inte ihop det ändå..
<madbear> jo Barre det HerrNoName__ säger är att han får flest brudar på DH med sin dator
<realubot> einand: Du har väl jobbat på en skola? Maila och fråga om du får köpa ett beg. billigt.
<Barre> madbear: det du säver nu är inget jag blir klokare av :)
<realubot> Det finns ju massor av kopplingsdäck på skolor som har elektronikutbildningar.
<HerrNoName__> madbear, brudar på DH? :-) Har aldrig varit på DH
<madbear> :D
<HerrNoName__> madbear, senaste jag var på "copyparty" så blueboxade vi från Lärarummet ...
<realubot> einand: 40-50 kr: http://swechtrading.se/zencart/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=44
<HerrNoName__> Barre, Jaga älg.. G3 är ingen dator. Utan ett Gevär... från H & K
<realubot> 30 kr i frakt.
<amelia> HerrNoName__: det är vansinnigt mycket brudar på DH nuförtiden..
<HerrNoName__> amelia, med blås munstycke på eller? :-)
 * realubot sticker till DH.
<amelia> HerrNoName__: nej, livs levande..
<HerrNoName__> Har aldrig varit DreamHack.. :-) Tröttnade på copyparty på Amiga / Atari tiden
<madbear> amelia: kroppen lever, men gör hjärnan det? :D
<amelia> madbear: tveksamt för majoriteten..
<amelia> det är den klassiska fjortisen med blonderat hår (eller rosa) och idominsalva på läpparna.
<HerrNoName__> amelia, jag är för gamla att gå på copy party..:-)
<Barre> HerrNoName__: jo, jag har förstått at G3 är ett gevär, och jar har förstått att du gillar och jaga. Men det jag är förundrad över är varför du väljer att köra hilight på mitt namn i detta ämne
<HerrNoName__> Barre, Kanske dumt sätt att kommentara något
<HerrNoName__> på
<Barre> vad menar du?
<amelia> HerrNoName__: jaha.. det är jag också.. men demoparty blir man aldrig för gammal för.
<Barre> HerrNoName__: aaaa. förlåt....
<HerrNoName__> amelia, hur många demon hackas ihop numera på Dh? Kan kidsen ens 6502 asm?
<amelia> HerrNoName__: inga. därför jag inte åker på DH längre.
<Barre> HerrNoName__: när jag läser backlogg och dina och mina samtal så förstår jag mer
<zzuper> amelia!
<HerrNoName__> Fan vad mycket somalier det är numera överallt. Vad kommer skiten ifrån?
<zzuper> ♡♥♡♥♡♡❤
<kodein> somalia?
<HerrNoName__> Men alla verka landa med sin kvast där jag bort
<amelia> woho, min personliga stalker/überfanboy är här.. :)
<HerrNoName__> bor
<zzuper> jag har invites tror jag
<Barre> HerrNoName__: jag trodde du fortsatte i en tidigare diskussion och misstagit dig med en annan persnon.
<HerrNoName__> amelia, men det var kul på copyparty / demopary är cc burk krig..:--)
<Barre> HerrNoName__: det var inte meningen att "dissa" dig... det var jag som var trött
<HerrNoName__> Barre, glöm det där.. Jag var nog lite klumpig.
<HerrNoName__> Jag bruka vara socialt klumpig.
<amelia> HerrNoName__: *host* somalier och deras val att flytta hit hör väldigt lite hemma i denna kanalen...
<Barre> HerrNoName__: nej, absolut inte... jag har tagit ett glas vin och i vanlig ordning var jag trött och orkade inte läsa backlogg (det är inte första gången jag gjort bort mig i det).. :)
<HerrNoName__> amelia, kanske det. Man kan väl ändå få påpeka att de verka överskott på dem.
<amelia> HerrNoName__: det får du gärna göra, någon annanstans, men inte här.
<HerrNoName__> Det börja bli en riktigt plåga med Somalier överallt.
<madbear> HerrNoName__: blev du IRC-rapead?
<HerrNoName__> madbear, det betyder?
<kodein> det där.
<amelia> ni kan fortsätta prata nu. :)
<EAG> uh
<Philip5> se där... 6an sänder första avsnittet av bsg nu... en modern kultserie
<EAG> nu börjar det bli dags att chatta
<EAG> *har druckit en flaska vin*
<EAG> äh
<EAG> det är fredagkväll... det märks
<EAG> monologernas afton
<EAG> ska man våga roota sin desire måntro
<EAG> nån som gjort det?
<Kurdistan> vad gör alla nattugglor såhär sent?
<salmiak> Kurdistan: funderar på om jag ska installera mkvtoolnix
<Kurdistan> salmiak, vad är det för roligt?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: vi sitter uppe och väntar på att du ska underhålla oss
<salmiak> tänkte jag skulle få loss undertexten från en mkv-filmfil som VLC vägrar visa texten rätt
<Kurdistan> salmiak, nice, lycka till då.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) då får du vänta länge.
<salmiak> om jag får ut texten den som en separat fil kan jag kanske få till det tänkte jag.  Eller om jag kanske borde uppgradera vlc förståss i hopp om att en ny version förstår filmfilen rätt iofs...
<Kurdistan> salmiak, vilken version kör du med?
<einand> köpte en näve sådana här https://www.dealextreme.com/p/wireless-bluetooth-rs232-ttl-transceiver-module-80711
<salmiak> tjae.... *kollar* Mediaspelaren VLC 1.0.6 Goldeneye står det
<Kurdistan> senaste är 1.1.9
<Kurdistan> kan vara lönt uppdatera vlc
<salmiak> mm... ska man lägga till en ppa-repository för det då typ va?
 * salmiak kollar på VLCs websida om de har nån
<Kurdistan> salmiak, yes.
<Kurdistan> mycket smidig sätt.
<Kurdistan> salmiak, sök bara vlc ppa
<Kurdistan> :)
<salmiak> appropå det ja... om när jag lägger till mkvtoolnix den säger att jag håller på och installerar programvaror som inte kan autentiseras ... vad har jag gjort för fel tidigare då?
<Kurdistan> har du ubuntutweak installerad så är det väldigt lätt även därifrån
<salmiak> jag vill ju inte att nån "ondsint person skadar eller tar kontroll över" min dator :-) (mer än jag själv då, men jag är ju bara lite ond)
<Kurdistan> salmiak, hur har du lagt till mkvtoolnix?
<salmiak> Har inte tryckt på Verkställ än då
<salmiak> jag förmodar att jag har nått repository tillagt tidigare som saknar nån kryptonyckeltjosan eller nått?
<Kurdistan> salmiak, har du skrivit fel lösenord eller så är det förrådet som krånglar.
<Kurdistan> någon paket som knasar kanske?
<Kurdistan> salmiak, kan vara det.
<Kurdistan> jag tror någon på ubuntu-se.org hade samma problem. du kan söka på forumet.
<Kurdistan> nu kan jag inte svaret på rakarm
<salmiak> aha
<realubot> salmiak: VLC har inte PPA.
<realubot> salmiak: Vad är det för problem du har?
<salmiak> jag ska kolla vad jag har för Programvarukällor just nu...
<salmiak> realubot: den säger att jag "försöker installera programvaror som inte kan autentiseras"
<realubot> salmiak: Använder du 11.04?
<salmiak> realubot: nej ubuntu10.04-motsvarigheten av LinuxMint (vad den har för version minns jag inte)
<realubot> salmiak: Kör kommandot: lsb_release -a
<salmiak> Hmm... oavsett vad jag kryssar i att installera säger den  inte kan autentiseras"
<realubot> Du behöver inte göra det men det kommandot ger info om vilket system du har.
<salmiak> realubot: vad gör det kommandot?
<realubot> salmiak: Jag har läst något om felet du har.
<realubot> salmiak: Visa info om vilket system du har.
<realubot> *Visar
<realubot> lsb_release
<realubot> salmiak: Kolla själv med: man lsb_release
<realubot> Avsluta med Q.
<salmiak> realubot: "lsb_release -a" svarar "No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: LinuxMint Description: Linux Mint 9 Isadora Release: 9 Codename: isadora"
<realubot> salmiak: Kör: sudo apt-get update
<realubot> salmiak: Och sedan: sudo apt-get upgrade
<realubot> salmiak: "Sometimes when a network connection interrupts apt-get update (or the automatic daily package list refresh), the signature file will not get written, resulting in apt yelling about the lack of authentication. In most situations (assuming no improperly configured transparent caching system is between you and the Internet), a simple sudo apt-get update will resolve the problem.
<realubot> "
<realubot> salmiak: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4487/unauthenticated-software-sources
<salmiak> aha
<realubot> salmiak: Där ser du: Linux Mint 9 kör du ju.
<realubot> salmiak: OM VLC: "VLC version 1.0.6 in Ubuntu 10.04 is out-of-date. We recommend you install VLC 1.1.x manually."
<realubot> salmiak: Det finns ett PPA men det innehåller massor av andra paket också och det kommer kanske innebära problem om du addar PPA:t och råkar uppdatera andra paket än VLC.
<Kurdistan> salmiak, återigen kolla in ubuntutweak.
<Kurdistan> underbar lösning :).
<salmiak> aha
<Kurdistan> https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/vlc
<Kurdistan> ta en titt salmiak han brukar alltid vara fas med när det släpps från officiella sidan.
<Kurdistan> salmiak, du hade 10.04?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nja.
<Kurdistan> då funkar inte den.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Tror ferramrobertos PPA uppdaterar ffmpeg vilket gör att inga andra program som använder ffmpeg kommer att fungera.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag läste något om det.
<Kurdistan> realubot, det stämmer.
<salmiak> Kurdistan: ja linuxmint-varianten av ubuntu10.04
<Kurdistan> därför kör jag med :) philip5 repo
<realubot> Mm. Det är kanske inte så bra.
<Kurdistan> salmiak, phillip5 repo är kanon.
<Kurdistan> du kan bara installera vlc om du avmarkerar allt annat
<Kurdistan> sedan är det bara programkällor avmarkera phillip5 repo
<salmiak> realubot: jag körde en "sudo apt-get update" men det verkar inte gjort nån skillnad (om man inte måste starta om eller nått?), synaptic pratar fortfarande om icke authentiserade. Och om jag kör "sudo apt-get upgrade" så vill den ju uppdatera paket som LinuxMint normala fall inte gör med uppdateringshanteraren för de är kategori 4 och 5 "Osäkra" och "Farliga" paket kända för att påverka stabiliteten i systemet och det vill jag nog in
<salmiak> jag har kört en vända med Uppdateringshanteraren nu iaf (nivå 1-3 som vanligt)
<salmiak> Angående Programvarukällor, ska man ha en "file:///usr/share/local-repository binary/" bland dom?
<realubot> salmiak: Det tror jag inte att man har i Ubuntu i.a.f.
<amelia> sådär, då har jag lagat utseendet på http://ubuntu-se.org/planet/ inte en dag försent.
<Kurdistan> amelia, du är ängel. :)
<salmiak> realubot: tja... det kanske är nått linuxmintigt kanske
<Kurdistan> salmiak, det låter konstigt file://... i programkällor
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jag kanske har lagt in en massa trojaner i mina paket på min ppa bara för dig ;)
<Kurdistan> haha Philip5 det tvivlar jag på.
<Kurdistan> nu ska man till sängs. ta hand om varandra kära pingviner. var snäll mot Philip5. han är senil. :)
<amelia> jag är alltid snäll mot Philip5
<salmiak> ja det låter konstigt tycker jag också... den innehåller dessa paket iaf:  b43-fwcutter_012-1build1, bcmwl-kernel-source_5.60.48.36+bdcom-0ubuntu2, build-essential_11.4build1, dkms_2.1.1.2-2fakesync1, dpkg-dev_1.15.5.6ubuntu4, fakeroot_1.14.4-1ubuntu1, g++_4.4.3-1ubuntu1, g++-4.4_4.4.3-4ubuntu5, gnome-ppp_0.3.23-1ubuntu2, libstdc++6-4.4-dev_4.4.3-4ubuntu5, libuniconf4.6_4.6.1-1, libwvstreams4.6-base_4.6.1-1, libwvstreams4.6-extras_4.6.1-1, li
<Linda^> O.o
<salmiak> Jag har inga ppa vad jag kan se i programvarukällor dock, i "övrig programvara" listas lucid, lucid-updates, lucid-security, lucid partner, http://packages.medibuntu.org/ lucid free non-free, och så den där file:///usr/share/local-repository sist
<salmiak> fast jag har http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu lucid-getdeb apps games också fast inte ikryssade
<salmiak> på fliken Authentisering listas "Ubuntu-arkivets automatiska signeringsnyckel",  "Ubuntu cd-skivans automatiska signeringsnyckel", "Vlement Lefebvre (Linux Mint Packgage Repository v1)", "Medibuntu Packaging Team" samt "GetDeb Archive Automatic Signing Key"
<salmiak> Clement Lefebvre menar jag
<realubot> salmiak: Kollar med Linux Mints forum?
<salmiak> realubot: mmm
<realubot> Vad håller maxy på med?
<lilleman72> ngn som vet vad låten heter där en gammal gubbe lira banjo & hans motspelare spelar gitar i hett sjuhelvetes tempo??
<salmiak> realubot: inre så mycket fart på #linuxmint-help dock :(
<realubot> salmiak: Aha.
<salmiak> borde inte  /etc/apt/sources.list bestämma vad som listas i Förråd-dialogrutan eller är jag helt fel ute?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<lilleman72> amelia vad e commandot om jag vill stänga av en maskin via consolen?
<amelia> lilleman72: halt eller shutdown -h now
<lilleman72> tacka
<lilleman72> r
<amelia> yw
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-09
<lilleman72> halt funkade :D
<amelia> de gör samma sak.
<lilleman72> men halt e lättare
<lilleman72> :D
<lilleman72> aja nu e det natten
<lilleman72> natti alla
<salmiak> Föresten hur skriver man "förråd" som i förrädare.... -eller är det samma stavning som menyalternativet för Programvarukällor i Synaptic?
<gusnan> salmiak, man blir "förrådd" av en förrädare, i Programvarukällor pratas det om förråd.
<salmiak> ah...
 * zzuper nosar på Linda^s svans
<Linda^> zzuper: :o
<zzuper> ♡♥♡♥♡♡❤
<Linda^> great..sånt som jag kan läsa..
<zzuper> : ]
<zzuper> testa utf8
<Linda^> ge mig ett shell då :( som vet vad utf8 är
<zzuper> vad sitter du på för skrot?
<Linda^> inte utf8 :p
<Philip5> hehe
<zzuper> vad kollar du för serie?
<zzuper> : ]
<Linda^> community just nu
<Linda^> ska se på ännu ett avsnitt.. bbl
<zzuper> <3
<coobra> Linda^: vad ser du på ?
<zzuper> community
<amelia> Philip5!
<Philip5> amelia!
<amelia> Philip5: vad gör herrn denna sena timme?
<Philip5> småsurfar lite om hdr bilder och hoppar planlöst på tuben
<Philip5> själv då?
<antii> Moo
<Philip5> antii: gå och lägg dig!
<amelia> Philip5: glor på adder i hopp om att hitta varför den dör.. :(
<antii> Philip5: HEHEHE ligger :>
<Philip5> amelia: men den bara dog va? låste sig eller rebootar?
<amelia> Philip5: låste sig. flera gånger också. den slutar logga ungefär en timme innan den hänger sig.
<Philip5> skumt
<Philip5> jobbigt när man inte har några loggar
<amelia> jo, det blir lite klurigt.. men något måste ju hända där så gäller att försöka hitta ett spår av vad det kan vara.
<amelia> nu är det nog dags igen..
<Philip5> dags för?
<amelia> att burken dör..
<Philip5> aha :(
<amelia> tappade precis kopplingen till ssh
<amelia> Nafallo!!!
<amelia> Nafallo: din burk dog..
<Linda^> coobra: skrev ju två rader innan du fråga.
<Linda^> och nu ska jag sova!!
<amelia> dumma adder och dumma nafallo som inte är här.. klockan är ju bara fem i två Nafallotid.
<amelia> men jag fick iaf rensat bort massa gamla loggar, lagat en massa redirects och fixat utseendet på bloggplaneten.
<Nafallo> amelia: resurrected
<spacebug-> alltså, facebooks nya chat och webläsarna i linux blir fel :(  Jag har provar både firefox, chromium, opera. I alla blir chatten hela skärmen och ingen list där uppe. Inte heller funkar det att stänga den med esc. I firefox i windows blir det inte så.
<zzuper> spacebug-, välkommen till linux fortrollade värld!
<spacebug-> ;)
<haffe> Morgon.
<haffe> Är det någon action här?
<Osian> Hej någon som vet hur man får samma startmeny i 11.04 som i 8.04 ??
<phnom> Osian: http://scottlinux.com/2011/03/05/ubuntu-11-04-change-from-unity-to-classic-gnome/
<Osian> Tack phnom :):)
<realubot> Hur gör man för att "Printing"-fönstret inte ska poppa upp så fort man pluggar in en skrivare, t.ex. om man slår på strömmen på skrivaren efter att systemet har startar? Jag vill slippa att "Printing"-fönstret poppar upp automatiskt.
<cahoot> en god gissning är att svaret beror på vilken DM du använder
<cahoot> DE kanske bättrte
<realubot> cahoot: Ja, kanske det.
<realubot> Det finns inte många inställningar i Windows-programmet i Ubuntu 10.10.
<andol> Barre: Löste det sig med rdiff-backup? Är just nu i Österrike, så min response time är väl lite därefter.
<Kurdistan> hej gott folk
<Philip5> andol: är det alpbestigning eller bara öldrickande som gäller?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: tjena
<Kurdistan> tjena Philip5. :)
<Kurdistan> :) la till x-swat repot.
<andol> Philip5: Mer åt det senare hållet.
<Kurdistan> hur är det andol?
<Philip5> andol: annars kan man ju göra både och efter ett par öl ;)
<Kurdistan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxHb02sZTvY  gudomligen röst.
<andol> Kurdistan: Varmt och vackert
<Kurdistan> härligt andol. :)
<andol> Philip5: Tja, annars är väl nästan den omvändning ordningen lämpligare? Först vandra, och sen dricka? :)
<andol> Kurdistan: Tja, lite mindre värmare hade nästan varit att föredra faktiskt...
<Philip5> andol: jo just det men efter ett par öl så är det inte alltid man tycker det längre
<Kurdistan> andol, jaså, är det så varmt. :)
<salmiak> låter skönt.
 * salmiak gillar värme
<haffe> Det finns värme och så finns det värme.
 * Philip5 gillar inte när det är över 25 grader
<andol> +1
<Kurdistan> :) i kalla norden ska vi vara glada med sol.
<Kurdistan> annars är det depression väder året om.
<Kurdistan> 6 månader av snö gör i alla fall inte mig glad. helvetes väder.
<Philip5> inget emot solen utan bara värmen över 25 grader
<haffe> Kurdistan: Jag hade varit nöjd om det var +20 året runt.
<Kurdistan> haffe, +1
<haffe> Inte -20 halva året och +40 andra halvan.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, du är vintermänniska.
<Philip5> kanske men bäst är det när det är just 20-25 grader och sol
<Kurdistan> haffe, sistnämnda är ingen risk i sverige. :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, skulle inte säga nej, till vinter-fri året om. :)
<Kurdistan> ingen snö
<Kurdistan> :) mums
<Kurdistan> hellre grillar jag varje dag utomhus än gör snöänglar. :)
<haffe> Jag har varit lite sugen på att gräva ned ett rum i marken.
<haffe> Typ 5x5 meter.
<Philip5> tycker lite snö är ok men det är slasket och när slask fryser som är jobbigt
<haffe> Det kommer ju aldrig att bli för varmt eller för kallt.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, det är ju det som är värsta problemet.
<cahoot> haffe, hyr en jordkällare
<dodel1> Hejsan igen!...för mycket länge sedan! Har en mycket svår fråga till er...moahha :) Hur kan man göra så Ubuntu visar Mouse Position på själva muspekaren?
<cahoot> koordinaterna?
<dodel1> japp
<rolfblidborg> God morgon!
<rolfblidborg> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/268985_10150308503024974_710604973_9134894_8321562_n.jpg
<rolfblidborg> Impressive huh?
<dodel1> Ingen som vet någon inställning som ubuntu har?
<zzuper> du menar så den blinkar till?
<zzuper> eller har ett gulboll omkring sig
<dodel1> Vet ni inget litet program som kan visa mus kordinaterna?
<phnom> dodel1: xdotool
<haffe> dodel1: xev
<dodel1> va??
<kodein> nu har du alltså fått två förslag
<dodel1> joo,
<rolfblidborg> varför vill man se muskordinaterna?
<haffe> Varför vill man gå upp ur sängen på morgonen?
<phnom> Varför vill man binda fast en kille i sängen med en stol på ryggen?
<dodel1> Har installerat xdotool
<kodein> varför har sängen en stol på ryggen?
<phnom> Det är faktiskt en väldigt bra fråga.
<phnom> dodel1: 'xdotool getmouselocation' ger dig muskoordinaterna
<phnom> i terminalen då såklart
<spacebug-> det känns jobbigt att säga att enda webläsaren jag provat i linux som visar facebooks nya chat rätt, är rekonq
<cahoot> låter som ett problem man till nöds kan tänka sig att leva med
<salmiak> ja om man står ut med ens tanken på att använda facebook så...
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> i väntan på google+
<coobra> ghha
<coobra> facebook ???
<coobra> google + ??
<coobra> jävla megaäkliga sidor
<madbear> yoyoyoyo
<spacebug-> jaha nu vaknade han oxå ;)
<coobra> irc <3
<spacebug-> ;)
<spacebug-> ja det kommer alltid gå först så klart
<coobra> ja
<madbear> NU ETAPP 8
<dodel1> Somnade 19.00 och vaknade 11.50
<coobra> madbear: ?
<madbear> AIGURANDE TILL SUPER BESSE SANCY
<coobra> dodel1: somna om
<madbear> jag kommer att guida er som inte tittar ok
<madbear> utrbytningar, vurpor u name it
<madbear> :D
<cahoot> TdF?
<madbear> OFC!
<cahoot> d'accord
<dodel1> Rubber Frui!
<dodel1> t
<dodel1> Sök på Rubber Fruit på youtube! Han gör bra videos :)
<haffe> Porqoui nous commensçons maintent parler au française?
<cahoot> sç ?
<dodel1> Om jag komplimerar en fil under Ubuntu, kan jag köra den på t.ex Gentoo eller Debian då? Det är c++
<haffe> Det beror på.
<haffe> En del bibliotek kan ställa till det.
<cahoot> om han bygger en statisk binär?
<haffe> Kanske.
<madbear> nio st i utbrytning!
<haffe> Jag har aldrig prövat.
<dodel1> Har gjort en supersnabb Webbläsare i C++ :D
<haffe> Jag har mest använt iostream och math.
<madbear> supersnabb?
<dodel1> Japp
<madbear> HTML 5 kompatiblos?
<madbear> :D
<dodel1> Japp
<dodel1> Klarar även Acid3 test
<cahoot> men...klarar den FB's nya chat?
<dodel1> ska kolla
<cahoot> den ska inte bara klara, den ska gör rätt också
<dodel1> japp. den klarar av det
<dodel1> felfritt
<dodel1> BÃ¥de Flasback och Facebook
<salmiak> dodel1: låter nice med en ny webläsare. har den noscript-funktionalitet inbyggt (om vi nu förutsätter att du byggt nått sorts javascript-stöd i den) ?
<dodel1> ja, den klarar typ allt :)
<spacebug-> ;)
<dodel1> vet inte vad det just va men den klarar av att surfa på och den är riktigt snabb.
<dodel1> snabbare än CHrome
<salmiak> men den har väl inte ett sånnt där gräsligt chrome-användargränssnitt hoppas jag?
<spacebug-> va äre för webläsare ?
<dodel1> Den är gjort i C++ och använder sig av UI-framework
<spacebug-> men vad heter den? (om man vill prova menar jag)
<madbear> vadå ui-framework?
<dodel1> Något som Nokia har utvecklat. Det är supersnabbt
<dodel1> spöar iallafall MS.NET
<salmiak> när du är ändå igång med att fixa så den klarar allt, så koda stöd för news också. och rtsp. och gopher
<dodel1> eller Mono
<madbear> vadå nokia
<madbear> menar du QT?
<dodel1> salmiak: ser inte vad du skriver. Ser mest bara äöåäö åöäöå
<dodel1> QT ja
<salmiak> uhh... va?
<madbear> så dodel1 du använder inte QT's webkit hoppas jag
<madbear> och kallar det "jag har gjort en webläsare"
<madbear> för QT har ju en webläsare
<madbear> :D
<dodel1> salmiak: Jag använder mig av en WebIRC och den är lite knas
<dodel1> madbear: Det är en webbläsare :D:D:Dd:
<dodel1> men snabb är den iallafall
<salmiak> hehe, jo iofs kan vi behöva en till webkit -webläsare också. alla behöver ju inte koda eget allt
<dodel1> En fråga. Skulle Ubuntu vara snabbare på att surfa än en annan linux dist?
<salmiak> dodel1: aha. har aldrig testat webirc. SJälv kör jag Pidgin  ♩♫♬♪♯♪
<madbear> salmiak: jag tror bara inte att den blir bättre än någon annan webkit-läsare då
<dodel1> Vi säger att du har 2 datorer som är exakt lika. Den ena har vi Debian och den andra har vi ubuntu...eller vi säger Lubuntu för den drar typ 50-90 mb ram som debian gör. Sen surfar vi. Vem är då snabbast?
<dodel1> Är dom lika och ingen skillnad?
<madbear> fan dodel1 varför har jag svårt att tro att du kodat en hel webläsare själv?
<dodel1> Tro gör man i kyrkan
<dodel1> eller moskén...izzizizilam
<salmiak> än En annan™ linuxdist? kan du specificera lite vad du har för dator oxå gärna... om du har 64MB minne i din dator kommer säkert ubuntu vara mycket++ slöare pp det mesta än säg puppylinux
<madbear> för varje rad du skriver dodel1 så sänks min troendegrad för dig
<madbear> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/webkit-fancybrowser.html
<dodel1> madbear: Bli inte sur nu
<dodel1> Alla använder webkit :)
<salmiak> aha debian gentemot lubuntu .... tjae du....
<madbear> ja ok men det förklarar en del dodel1 :P
<dodel> hehemoaoa
<salmiak> nu har jag iofs oxå kodat en egen webläsare (typ 10 år sen), var ju inte så svårt. fast inget stöd för script då. eller css. eller det mesta annat heller. men iaf :-D
<dodel> Man kanske ska köra puppylinux som server-dist
<dodel> Det måste alltså vara grafisk
<salmiak> grafisk server-dist känns väl lite kontradiktion eller? en server är väl nått man slänger in i skrubben
<kodein> njee
<salmiak> okej att man blir tvungen att koppla en skärm till den medans man installerar men sen...?
<kodein> blir man?
<kodein> man kör väl LOM eller KVM över ip
<madbear> klädesplagg i bakjulet för en europecarcyklist!
<haffe> Ska du köra en fågel?
<madbear> salmiak: ja en webbläsare är lätt att koda
<madbear> som kan tanka en sida och skriva ut dvs
<madbear> men det är lättare med webkit, exemplet jag länkade till är ju några rader för en läsare
<salmiak> har ingen koll på LOM och KVM.... kan man installera typ ubuntu server-versionen på en dator med bara nätverkskabel till sig men ingen tangentbord och skärm på? jag förutsatt att man får den att boota från installationscdn utan att behöva det för bios skull
<kodein> ja, det är inte så svårt det heller. jag skulle nätboota den och köra FAI
<salmiak> jo man skulle kanske ta med sig samman och koda en modern webläsare (lämpligen användande webkit, kanske kodar nån ersättare för det senare?) .... fast inte nu när det är sommar tror jag.... får vänta till i höst :)
<kodein> men nu ska jag iväg och prova lite weissbier
<madbear> koda i assembler dårå
<madbear> weissbier!
<salmiak> undrar om opensource flash stödet är tillräckligt bra nu så man kan integrera det i webläsaren så man slipper plugin
<salmiak> koda assembler lite rätt långt ner på min todo-lista, men har lite magiskt skimmer runt sig.
<salmiak> jag förmodar att koda assembler-program för linux på en pc kan blir lite jobbigare än det man gjorde för 6502
<madbear> fan just ja.. skriva rapport...
<madbear> och sova till tdf!
<haffe> tdf?
<salmiak> sova??
<spacebug-> borde det inte gå att få transmission att bli smartare och visa total återstående tid av alla torrents? Med det menar jag att nu visar den ju tid kvar med hänsyn av hastigheten den har för den aktuella torrenten, men om torrent A,B och C laddas ned och A tar 50% av bandbredden och det är x minuter kvar på den så bor man ju kunna räkna ut att efter x minuter så kommer ju den torrentes bandbredd att delas ut på de
<spacebug-> andra som är kvar (och då förmodligen i samma fördelning de har nu) och så räknar man så på alal hela tiden. Är det väldigt avancerat eller tänker jag bara helt fel? (inte helt ovanligt :)
<peppis_> någon som vet hur man  tar reda på vilket lösen man satte i mappen till nätverket?
<cahoot> DN listade väl de tio vanligaste i veckan
<Philip5> spacebug-: du får skicka in en feature request till transmissiongänget
<spacebug-> Philip5: ja, antingen det eller bara släppa det :D
<Philip5> hehe, det är ju också en lösning
<spacebug-> det är ju dock inte min starka sida
<Philip5> du får träna på transmission
<spacebug-> ;)
<spacebug-> jaha nu har jag löst problemet med facebook-chatten och webläsare. det hade inget med det att göra, utan om webläsarfönstret är för stort (eller maximerat) så kommer chatten bli som den blir
<salmiak> spacebug-: utkass websida då helt enkelt av nån klåpare som inte fattat hur man skriver vettig css-kod eller?
<salmiak> *urkass med r hehe
<madbear> haffe: le tour de france
<madbear> och salmiak jag somnade inte
<spacebug-> salmiak: kan va så
<peppis_> Hur tar man bort server jag slrev fel på här?
<cahoot> du talar i gåtor
<salmiak> peppis_: tar bort server?
<salmiak> du menar en irc-server som du inte använder? tyvär vet jag bara hur du gör i Pidgin inte xchat som alla använder
<peppis_> salmiak: ok, jag har aldrig testat i pidgin
<coobra> heh
<cahoot> bra stäng serverfönstret?
<coobra> kör irssi
<coobra> <3
<spacebug-> irssi !
<coobra> that is what i love
<coobra> :D
<coobra> TTYs and black big spaces
<spacebug-> om du menar det jag menar. Har du bara lagt till en server så är det ju inte så du gör
<spacebug-> peppis_: gå till statusfönstret (1) sen tryck ctrl + x till din server syns du vill döda. sen /disconnect
<peppis_> spacebug-: tack
<coobra> peppis__1: <--- en helt normal comhemanslutning
<peppis__1> coobra: mm
<amelia> mmmm, islatte <3
<Dynamit> Hej är det någon som vet om det går att få Bankid att funka i FF5 i Ubuntu 11.04 X64 jag har installerat programmet men när jag ska testa om allting är som är som det ska påstår den att Bankid säkerhetsprogram inte är installerat
<Dynamit> nu vill det
<Dynamit> fn att det inte ska vara bara att göra ./install.*****.sh kommandot för att få det att funka som det ska i Ubuntu 11.04 X64
<Stockholm_Angel> Anyone here make bread?
<Dynamit> svenska här
<Dynamit> du är Svenska kanalrummet
<Stockholm_Angel> can you recommend a bread dough mix for me to make some bread roles for a burger. I am speaking english      http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5f/Foreign_languages_in_Sweden.jpg 90% of sweden can speak english
<Stockholm_Angel> if i knew swedish i would speak it
<Dynamit> Varför är du inte i #Ubuntu om du ska prata Engelska / Amerikanska ?
<Stockholm_Angel> I am in sweden
<Stockholm_Angel> i live in sweden
<Stockholm_Angel> i love and would die for sweden
<Badkokos> Try to search on google for a recipe on bread roll, or try the english channel for ubuntu irc
<Stockholm_Angel> I need help understanding the swedish ingrediants
<Badkokos> http://translate.google.com/
<Stockholm_Angel> !guidelines
<ubot2> Factoid 'guidelines' not found
<Stockholm_Angel> !rules
<ubot2> Factoid 'rules' not found
<Stockholm_Angel> !community_code_of_conduct
<ubot2> Stockholm_Angel: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stockholm_Angel> shame that they are in english only... http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<Stockholm_Angel> go read em. esp  "be respectful" and "colaberate"
<peppis__1> FÃ¥r inte samba att funka
<Maxjezy> Hej
<gorgo> hej
<rolfblidborg> What up?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<rolfblidborg> amelia: HÃ¥ller med
<K350> uff..jag behöver nog en kurs i regular expressions för kompletta dumskallar
<K350> fastar jämt o ständigt i saker som kräver att man kan regexp...suck...
<haffe> Då kan det vara bra att lära sig dem.
<K350> Nafallo: Precis, bara jag hittar en kurs för riktigt tröga dumskallar så:-)
<Philip5> hubba
<amelia> bubba
<Markslap> Firefox 6 Beta då.
<Markslap> Ingen synbar skillnad.
<Markslap> Det är nog bara säkerhetsbum.
<Markslap> bjum*
<Markslap> "The address bar now highlights the domain of the website you're visiting"
<Markslap> Noes, IE-stuk alltså.
<Markslap> Det gillas inte.
<coobra> hahah
<coobra> fan all sallad och näringsrik mat blir jag riktigt rutten i magen av
<spacebug-> yo!
<Linda^> blubb
<K350> fins det ngn text baserad editor som har autocomplete i samma stil som i bash?
<maxjezy> hej
<rolfblidborg> Hej hej!
<realubot> realubot is here.
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-10
<amelia> dumdidum
<realubot> amelia: Vad menar du med det?
 * realubot förstår inte.
<rolfblidborg> påminner mig om detta:
<rolfblidborg> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2108284/Sk%C3%A4rmavbild%202011-07-07%20kl.%2016.37.02.png
<haffe>  Nu ni.
<haffe> Nu är det söndag, före måndag efter lördag.
<cahoot> pryar som fröken Ur?
<zzuper> http://www.e24.se/business/it-och-telekom/plats-for-it-revolution_2914016.e24
<K350> Någon som vet var/hur man ställer in färger i Links webläsare?
<Barre> andol: nope, jag har lite syntax perblem.. men det är ingen brådksa
 * bbbless is away: 
<Barre> Philip5: några bilder än?
<Dynamit> vad dött det är här då
<zzuper> : ]
<Barre> ganska så dött
<amelia> trött++
<zzuper> skamfilad laxattrapp
<zzuper> amelia!
<zzuper> <3
<cHarNe2> här funkar allt :P
<amelia> uhm..
<amelia> någon verkar fel med den snubben.
<Dynamit> med vilken snubbe?
<amelia> zzuper..
<Dynamit> ok
<Dynamit> fy fn för att installera BankId på Ubuntu 11.04 X64
<Dynamit> man får ju göra 2-3 saker till själv efter installationen för att det ska funka
<Barre> amelia: lägut?
<realubot> Fungerar language-support-sv om man installerar Fx 4 eller 5 från Mozillas stable PPA?
<realubot> Dynamit: Jag har tyvärr gett upp bankid och e-leg i Ubuntu. Använder Windows-installation för ändamålet istället.
<realubot> Det är dåligt av Ubuntu att inte ha bättre stöd för bankid. Det hindrar helt klart vanliga användare från att använda Ubuntu. Det är sådant som måste fungera om Ubuntu ska bli ett operativsystem som utmanar Windows på desktpå-marknaden.
<realubot> *desktop
<realubot> bankid och USB-grejer. Där slår Windows (med tillverkarnas drivrutiner) Ubuntu alla dagar i veckan.
<realubot> Tyvärr.
<Dynamit> men det funkar
<Dynamit> man ska bara veta hur man ska göra
<realubot> Dynamit: Det är för omständigt.
<Dynamit> nej inte så värst
<Dynamit> bara kopiera en fil till en viss mapp
<Dynamit> så funkar det för mig
<realubot> Dynamit: Det räcker.
<realubot> Dessutom löser inte det e-leg-problemet.
<Dynamit> för att jag säger saningen?
<Dynamit> varför funkar Bankid med underskrift för mig då om det inte löser problemet
<realubot> Det räcker för att många vanliga användare inte ska få bankid att fungera och tröttna på Ubuntu.
<realubot> Dynamit: Går det att använda bankid för att logga in på t.ex. Skatteverket?
<Dynamit> då kan dem vara M§ b**ar om dem vill
<amelia> Barre: bara bra, själv?
<realubot> Dynamit: Var hämtar du e-leg? Jag försökte från Nordea och då behövde man gå vägen om en Windows-dator för att e-leg skulle fungera i Ubuntu.
<Barre> amelia: trött, varit ute och plockat svamp hela dagen.. min IT-kropp är inte byggd för att röra sig..
<realubot> Man ska inte behöva använda Windows för att fixa bankid på Ubuntu. :)
<Dynamit> funkar felfritt
<Dynamit> för mig med skatteverket
<Dynamit> kan lada upp dump screen
<realubot> Jaha. Det låter ju bra.
<realubot> Jag tror dig.
<realubot> Barre: Ät inte den där röda svampen med vita prickar på.
<Dynamit> då får man ju det roligt ju
<realubot> Barre: Då är din IT-karriär över.
<Dynamit> http://www.image-share.com/upload/768/4m.png
<Dynamit> http://www.image-share.com/ipng-768-4.html
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/sondag-googles-hemliga-rum_6306032.svd
<Dynamit> full bild på Skatteverket inloggad
<Dynamit> via BankId
<Dynamit> men vill man vara M§ B** så får man vara det men M§ får inte en spänn utav mig inte ens för kopiorna jag har för dem fixar jag med loader eller på annat vis
<Dynamit> hahaha
<Dynamit> dog du nu realubot
<realubot> Dynamit: Tss. Syns ju lång väg att bilden är photoshoppad.
<Dynamit> jasså vart då
<Dynamit> för det är den inte
<Dynamit> jag censurerade mitt personnummer
<Dynamit> hur ska jag bevisa för dig så du tror mig?
<realubot> Dynamit: Jag skojar bara med dig.
<phnom> Reflektionerna är ju helt fel, klart den är photoshoppad
<Dynamit> ska jag behöva göra print screen med plugin info och allting för att ni ska tro mig
<Dynamit> dessutom Photoshop i Ubuntu var du lustig nu
<amelia> Barre: jag har sovit hela dagen är ändå dödstrött. :(
<Barre> realubot: den här? som är så god https://plus.google.com/photos/101868381939646880385/albums/5627708586847758401/5627722567232457650
<Barre> amelia: du börjar inte bli lite sjuk då? eller bara trött kanske
<Dynamit> nu ska ni få mera bevis
<amelia> Barre: har varit förkyld i två veckor.. :(
<realubot> Barre: Jag rekommenderar inte mer än en halv flugsvamp per dag i.a.f.
<phnom> Dynamit: Jag hoppas det är en bild på dig och din dator med skatteverket inloggad. Samt att du håller ett A4 med timestamp i ena handen och din katt i den andra.
<phnom> Då kanske vi tror på dig :D
<Dynamit> http://www.image-share.com/ipng-768-8.html
<Dynamit> har ingen katt
<Dynamit> :P
<realubot> Vi kräver att du signerar screenshoten med ditt e-leg så vi vet att det är du som laddar upp skärmdumpen.
<Dynamit> titta då
<Dynamit> där har du när bankid är igång
<phnom> Ännu bättre, skicka över ditt e-leg så vi kan prova själva.
<Dynamit> glöm det
<Dynamit> tror du jag är dum i huvudet
<phnom> =)
<Dynamit> räcker det där inte som bevis
<Dynamit> då är ni dummare än tåget
<realubot> Vad är det för blått man ser höst uppe i vänstra härnet? Är det bakgrundsbilden i Windows 7? Du kör väl inte Ubuntu genom Virtual Box?
<realubot> *hörnet
<phnom> realubot: Artefakt från gimp. ;)
<Dynamit> blått i hörnet?
<Dynamit> det ända som är blått i hörnet är Facebook
<Dynamit> är ni nöjda nu
<Dynamit> ?
<Dynamit> dessutom pgnom anv. ditt egna e-leg
<Dynamit> om du nu ska pröva
<Dynamit> du måste bara kopiera över en fil
<Dynamit> efterinstallerat BankId i Ubuntu 11.04 X64
<Dynamit> och den filen är egentligen till
<Dynamit> x86
<phnom> Dynamit: Drar dig bara lite i benet, har ens tittat på någon av bilderna, jag tror dig.
<realubot> Dynamit: Hur vet vi att du inte använder det här: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/ubuntu-ambiance-theme-for-windows-7/
<Dynamit> för det står ju
<Dynamit> Firefox 5.0 for Ubuntu
<realubot> Tror du vi är så dumma att vi går på att du har fått e-leg att fungera i Ubuntu?
<realubot> Så lättlurade är vi inte...
<Dynamit> tro inte det då
<Dynamit> pulver
<realubot> Det är omöjligt!
<Dynamit> men jag har det
<Dynamit> du är omöjlig
<realubot> Det är lika omöjligt som att uppfinna en evighetsmaskin.
<Dynamit> med Linux är inget omöjligt
<Dynamit> då är det möjligt att uppfinna en evighetsmaskin
<realubot> Ingenting är omöjligt, säger Gunde Svan. Men det är inte sant. Det finns mycket som är omöjligt. Att motverka naturens strävan efter entropi t.ex. Varför ljuger Gunde?
<Dynamit> installera BankId med sudo ./install.*****.sh i
<Dynamit> sedan kopiera en viss so fil till sin plats
<Dynamit> så funkar det
<Dynamit> dock kan man behöva starta om firefox för att få den att förstå
<Dynamit> /usr/local/lib/personal/ ska filen libplugins.so ligga i
<Dynamit> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/npwrapper.libplugins.so
<Dynamit>   Original plugin: /usr/local/lib/personal/libplugins.so
<Dynamit>   Wrapper version string: 1.2.2
<realubot> Ja, ja. Vi tror dig. Det går säkert. Men när jag skulle installera e-leg från Nordea så var det något om att man var tvungen att ladda ner e-leg:et från en Windows-dator och exportera som fil och importera i Ubuntu bla. bla bla...
<Dynamit> hur skulle jag enkelt kunna manipulera det svaret ifrån Ubuntu terminalen då?
<Dynamit> ja jag var tvungen att importera filen
<realubot> Cygwin i Windows?
<Dynamit> vet inte ens vad det är realubot
<Dynamit> så :P
<realubot> Cygwin är ju ett sätt att köra bash m.m. i Windows.
<realubot> Dynamit: "Cygwin (play /ˈsɪɡwɪn/ sig-win)[2] is a Unix-like environment and command-line interface for Microsoft Windows. Cygwin provides native integration of Windows-based applications, data, and other system resources with applications, software tools, and data of the Unix-like environment. Thus it is possible to launch Windows applications from the Cygwin environment, as well as to use Cygwin tools and app
<Dynamit> men efter importeringen av e-leg filen funkar det fel fritt
<Dynamit> men eftersom jag inte viste vad det var för något
<Dynamit> så hur skulle jag då kunna anv. det
<realubot> Dynamit: Ja, ja.
<realubot> Jag ger mig.
<realubot> För första gången i kanalens historia så är jag överbevisad.
<Dynamit> jag är inte noob på dator
<Dynamit> jag började när jag var 4 år
<Dynamit> med Ms-Dos
<realubot> Jag tror dig.
<realubot> Men jag tror i.o.f.s. att det var lite mer lekfullt som första åren än nu.
<realubot> *dom första
<realubot> Eller var du harcore redan som 4-Ã¥ring?
<Dynamit> jo jag gjorde lättare saker då men jag gjorde saker många andra 4 åringar inte tänkte på
<Dynamit> jag kunde t.ex. skriva in flera kommandon samtidigt och skicka dem samtidigt i Ms-Dos och det har jag glömt bort hur man gör nu
<realubot> Som en brasse som har med sig en fotboll när han tittar ut ur livmodern.
<realubot> Hur många i kanalen hade med sig en dator när dom tittade ut ur livmodern första gången?
<Dynamit> du tro mig med andra ord inte
<Dynamit> skit i det då
<Dynamit> din förlust inte min
<realubot> Dynamit: Jo, jag tror dig.
<realubot> Dynamit: Jag drar dig i benet lite bara.
<realubot> Jag har trott dig hela tiden.
<realubot> Dynamit: Den stora frågan är inte vad du gjorde då utan vad du gör nu?
<realubot> Är du .NET-programmerare?
<realubot> ;)
<Dynamit> håller på med kodning av hemsidor för rolighetensskull och konfigurerar så program som jag vill
<Dynamit> mest php html c c# c++
<realubot> Ok, se där.
<Dynamit> Autoit också
<Dynamit> när jag är lat
<realubot> Det vet jag inte vad det är.
<realubot> autoit
<Dynamit> http://www.autoitscript.com/site/autoit/
<Badkokos> Skulle man kunna få be om lite värderings hjälp?
<Dynamit> AutoIt (pronounced aw-tow-it)[1] is a freeware automation language for Microsoft Windows.
<Dynamit> men ska äta nu
 * Dynamit is away: äter
<realubot> !ask | Badkokos
<ubot2> Badkokos: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<Badkokos> Vad skulle koden för denna sida vara värd http://suprbits.com/  När nu sidan är fördig programerad
<realubot> Dynamit: Jag har nog hört talas om autoit nu när jag läser om vad det är. Jag tycker att jag känner igen det.
<realubot> Badkokos: Det är nog svårt att veta om man inte vet hur koden ser ut? Är den helt egenutvecklad eller baseras koden på något annat publiceringssystem? Och att koden används för en fildelningssajt lär kanske också påverka värdet? Jag är inte alls rätt person att värdera koden så jag har inte en susning. Någon annan i kanalen kanske vet?
<realubot> Badkokos: Jag hade inte betalar någonting för sajten för: 1. Jag har inte råd. 2. Jag vill inte driva en fildelningssajt. 3. Om jag hade drivit en fildelningssajt så hade jag använt mig av WP och någon bra tracker, typ.
<realubot> *inte betalat
<Badkokos> Koden skall vara helt egenutvecklad, I Php, dock besitter jag inte riktigt dom kunskaperna än att jag kan avgöra om det är bra kodat eller ej.
<realubot> Det man betalar för är väl mer hur många medlemmar sajten har, hur stora möjligheter det finns att tjäna pengar på medlemmarna och hur möjligheterna till utveckling av konceptet ser ut? Är verkligen koden värd så mycket? Det går ju att skapa samma funktioner med ett vanligt Open Source-publiceringssystem?
<realubot> Eller? :S
<Badkokos> Det är enbart sctiptet som skall värderas, så 0 medlemmar ingen inkommst osv
<realubot> Ta Blocket t.ex. Det som gör sajten så värdefull är väl först och främst att Blocket är synonymt med second hand på Internet, att domännamnet är etablerat, att Blocket har x antal medlemmar/besökare/annonser o.s.v. Inte koden som bygger upp sajten, eller?
<realubot> Jag vet inte som sagt. Jag hoppas någon annan har mer kunskap om att värdera webbsajter.
<realubot> Badkokos: Då måste man ju verkligen veta hur koden ser ut för att kunna värdera koden. Dessutom lär ju saker som möjligheterna till support på koden påverka värderingen. Om man betalar för ett publiceringssystem så vill man kanske veta hur publiceringssystemet kommer att utvecklas och underhållas och möjligheterna att abonnera på support om nu inte koden är öppen?
<realubot> Om publiceringssystemet inte består av Open Source så är det ju viktigt att koden vidareutvecklas av företaget som säljer koden? Eller är tanken att man ska köpa rubbet och själv vidareutveckla koden?
<realubot> Allt sådant påverkar ju värderingen.
<realubot> Jag hade inte betalt en spänn för publiceringssytemet för jag menar att det går att skapa samma funktioner med ett fritt publiceringssytem som Drupal eller WordPress.
<Badkokos> Fördelen här är att sidan är optimerad till just dess ändamål
<realubot> Dessutom används sajten du länkar till för fildelning. Det är ju en risk att driva en sådan sajt. Vill någon betala för kod som är till för att driva en torrent-sajt? :S
<realubot> Badkokos: Jo, visst. Men ändamålet är ju inte lagligt!
<Badkokos> Därav hoppas jag få ner priset en aning
<realubot> Det finns ju ett gäng killar som har drivit en sådan sajt. Det var värd 30 miljoner med ett minustecken framför (eller vad nu killarna i TPB fick i skadestånd).
<Badkokos> Men som det ser ut i dag är det inte direkt olagligt, men APB brukar vara o nafsa i hälarna på dom som driver dessa sidor
<realubot> Badkokos: Det är alltså du som ska köpa och inte sälja?
<Badkokos> Jag är köparen
<realubot> Badkokos: Nja, TPB-killarna dömdes väl för att dom drev sajten? Inte trackern eller hur var det?
<Badkokos> Kan ha vart så också har inte gått in allt för mycket i det ämnet
<realubot> Badkokos: Det avkunnades ju en dom i ett annat mål nyss där en snubbe blev dömd för att han länkade till upphovsrättsskyddat material. Snaran dras åt. Räkna inte med att den här typen av sajter kommer att bli mer lagliga i framtiden.
<realubot> Badkokos: Att det är olagligt hindrar ju inte från att driva en sådan sajt, men det bör ju påverka priset för ett sådant publiceringssystem, tycker man.
<Badkokos> realubot: absolut, dock skall detta vara en investering där målet är att gå +
<realubot> Badkokos: Har du undersökt Open Source-marknaden efter liknande publiceringssystem?
<realubot> Det kanske finns ett som är fritt och gratis? Det en sådan sajt lever på är väl inte i första hand koden i publivceringssystemet?
<realubot> TPBs sökfunktion är ju t.ex kass men TPB är ju jättestor.
<Badkokos> realubot: den marknaden är väldigt gles, vissa sidor erbjuder att sälja halvtaskiga skript för runt $35 dock måste man ta hänsyn till att dessa sidor blir attackerade emellanåt så anti-DDos funktioner bör finnas osv
<realubot> Badkokos: Ok, men om du ska investera så får du ju ha i bakhuvudet att det nog blir svårt att sälja ett publiceringsystem som är till för att driva en fildelningssajt.
<realubot> Badkokos: Mhm, men har inte anti-DDoS mer med inställningar för servern att göra än publiceringsystemet?
<Badkokos> realubot: Är som sagt inte helt hundera på detta med programering osv,
<realubot> Badkokos: Jag kan tyvärr inte värdera koden. Här har du i.a.f. en lista på content management systems (öppen och sluten kod). Om du kollar priser för proprietära CMS så får du kanske en hint om vad koden du funderar på att köpa är värd: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_content_management_systems
<realubot> Jagf vet inte vad koden är värd.
<Badkokos> Men om jag tar ett kod exempel skulle det underlätta det hela?
<realubot> Badkokos: Det hjälper inte mig att du postar lite kod. Det är om någon annan i kanalen har koll. Det bör du fråga innan du postar koden. Det är ju dumt att läcka kod om det nu koden ska vara sluten (även om du bara läcker en kod-snutt).
<Badkokos> CMSer i den vanliga klassen brukar ligga runt 10.000kr i normal pri
<Badkokos> s
<Badkokos> realubot: Får tacka så mycket för hjälpen.
<realubot> Badkokos: Jag tycker inte att sajten du länkade ser märkvärdig ut alls. Det är om koden innehåller massor av funktioner som inte syns på webbsajten. Det som syns är ju bara massa länkar som går till enskilda sidor. Det som är mest intressant är kanske hur väl sajten fungerar med databasen som innehåller länkarna, hur effektiv sökmotorn är och om det finns massor av funktioner som inte syns men som 
<realubot> Badkokos: Jag kan tyvärr inte hjlpa dig att värdera sajten. Ledsen.
<realubot> *hjälpa
<realubot> Badkokos: Ligger inte hela affärsidén med programvara att sälja support? Kostnaden för programmen är väl ofta bara en liten del av hela affärsidén?
<realubot> Ubuntu är gratis. Support kostar, typ.
<Badkokos> realubot: Jo, det brukar vara så
<Badkokos> realubot: det fina imom denna branch är att det finns väldigt många voläntär arberbetare.
<Badkokos> Problemet där är dock att jag inte vill släppa in vem som i databasen + koden. så jag räknar med att få betala extra för fortsatta uppdateringar osv
<Philip5> hehe, självmål :D
<delhage> vem?
<Philip5> damfotbolls vm...
<Philip5> en brasilanska
<delhage> k
<delhage> vem leder?
<Philip5> delhage: usa
<hume> hej.... jag har problem med utskrifter av foton, skulle behöva justera färgerna lite. hur gör jag det...? det är en epson photo stylus printer. ubuntu/gnome ger mig inga finjusteringsmöjligheter för färgerna...
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Philip5> johanbr: är du kvar "over there" hela sommaren eller är du hemma på besök något?
<johanbr> Philip5, blir här hela sommaren... det blir nog inget sverigebesök förrän nästa sommar
<Philip5> så pass
<Philip5> antar att det är rätt små rubriker om det pågående fotbolls-vm för damer som håller på nu
<Philip5> gick ju inte så bra för kanada i gruppsplet
<johanbr> aha
<johanbr> nä, det har jag inte sett nåt om... å andra sidan  följer jag inte sport så mycket
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du sett att jag uppdaterat blender härom dagen?
<Philip5> du frågade om det sist
<maxjezy> Philip5, nej faktiskt inte
<maxjezy> jag har ju precis bytt OS
<maxjezy> hade ju linux mint förut
<cHarNe2> till?
<maxjezy> ubuntu 11.04
<maxjezy> måste kasta in din ppa igen
<maxjezy> men sitter på seeeeg uppkoppling här ute i skogen nu
<maxjezy> tror inte jag betonade seeeeeg riktigt
<maxjezy> Philip5, är det 2.58a ?
<Philip5> maxjezy: för 11.04
<Philip5> det är 2.58.1
<maxjezy> måste kolla what's new
<maxjezy> säkert lite buggfixar bara
<Philip5> brukar vara så med Xa släpp
<maxjezy> har inte hunnit testa det så mycket faktiskt om ja ska vara ärlig
<maxjezy> men ser fram emot och testa
<maxjezy> speciellt den nya kamera funktionen i viewporten
<Philip5> har inte heller testat direkt
<maxjezy> undra vilka feta överaskningar som kommer till 2.6
<maxjezy> jag tror på något riktigt grymt
<andol> Barre: Sådärja, nu är jag tillbaks framför en riktig skärm och ett riktigt tangentbord.
<Linda^> :o
<coobra> ?
<Linda^> !
<coobra> jobbigt med låssas saker
<coobra> brukar inte funka alls
<maxjezy> coobra, +3
<coobra> ghaa
<coobra> mega ghaaa
<coobra> nej om man ska sova sig lite
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: bra, du sköter dig
<x_link> Philip5: Tack :D
<MannerMa1> Jag monterade en share på min Ubuntu guest (win 7 host), körde rm -R på den i tron om att den skulle tabort sharen, men den tömde innehållet!
<MannerMa1> fun fun fun
<MannerMa1> hur får jag tillbaka skiten
<Philip5> ehem, varför skulle den ta bort sharen om man väljer att radera filer??
<Philip5> beroende på hur du gjort så är det ju risk att du raderat filerna
<MannerMa1> jag är trött :)
<Philip5> och då är väl enda chansen med lite tur att köra med något räddningsprogram
<MannerMa1> grejen är att jag hade tagit bort alla shares i vbox gui
<MannerMa1> men de låg kvar på ubuntusystemet
<Philip5> finns filerna kvar på den andra enheten då eller?
<MannerMa1> nej, filerna försvann från windows
<MannerMa1> för att göra det värre låg dem på en truecrypt partition
<MannerMa1> well, det truecrypt sparar en fil
<MannerMa1> filen har nu ändrats
<MannerMa1> frågan är om det går att restore'a den
<dysse> Har en ubuntu 10.04 som krashat på  min laptop. Har provat fsck via uppbotad live cd men den svarar bara att device or resource busy. Hittar hårddisken via diskutility och kommer åt andra partioner utan problem, dock inte bootpartionen (/dev/sda1). Ideér på vart jag bör leta info för att få igång den igen? Känns som att den inte är upptagen utan det är nått annat som spökar, knas på disken kanske...
<einand> nä, nu får telia ta och skärpa sig, kört på en haltande lina i nästan två veckor
<einand> Någon som vet hur irriterande jobbigt det är att få en rs232 att leka usb
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-02
<realubot> spacebug-: Ligger du och solar?
<realubot> Du har ju semester. ;)
<spacebug-> hehe ingen sol ju
<spacebug-> jag sitter och funderar på hur paranoid jag ska va
<spacebug-> ang ssh ;)
<spacebug-> vad gör du då?
<realubot> spacebug-: Tänk så här: Att vara paranoid innebär inte att ingen är ute efter dig.
<realubot> D.v.s. var så paranoid som det bara går så är du på den säkra sidan.
<realubot> einand: Vad gör du?
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad funderar du på att göra för paranoida saker med ssh då?
<spacebug-> nä alltså jag använder nycklar istället för password (även om jag inte stängt av password om man vill använda det). Men nu är frågan om jag ska göra det ännu säkrare genom att kryptera nycklarna med ett lösenord. Frågan är bara om inloggning i gnome/unity låser upp detta samtidigt.. verkar vara så att keyringgrejen hanterar det på nått sätt
<realubot> spacebug-: Menar du lösenordet som man sätter när man skapar nyckeln?
<realubot> spacebug-: Det tror jag inte låses upp för man måste ju ange det varje gång man använder nyckeln.
<K350> spacebug-: testat ccrypt? Betydligt bätre än crypt :-)
<K350> Hur försäkrar man sig att en t.ex 256 bitars kryptering verkligne är 256 bitar och inte 8 ?
<realubot> spacebug-: Säg inte att du ska ha nycklarna för att komma åt din server (med GUI) från vilken dator som helst bara för då smäller jag av ...
<K350> ASG!!!!!
<K350> huuu...vad kul!!!!!!!!
<K350> aj aj min mage...fan vad jag garvar!!!!!!!!!!!!
<spacebug-> K350: ccrypt / crypt?
<K350> crypt är en standard i många unix system. ccrypt är enförbättrad version av den rätt dåliga crypt
<spacebug-> aha
<K350> ccrypt är jättebra att kryptera filer med!
<spacebug-> jag använder gpg till det
<spacebug-> nu va det väl mer sshs passwordgrej
<K350> typ ccrypt fil.txt (sedan ombeds du skriva in ett lösenord) samt cdecrypt fil.txt
<spacebug-> nu har jag passwordskyddat mina nycklar och det verkar som de är tillagda i keyring iaf när man loggat in
<spacebug-> frågan är hur jag kan göra på min server..hum
<K350> spacebug-: Vad för slags server?
<spacebug-> äh min lilla dator här brevid bara. www/eggdrop mm
<realubot> spacebug-: Du kommer att få använda lösen varje gång du använder nyckeln nu.
<realubot> spacebug-: Du bör ju slå av password-login i ssh-serverns inställningar.
<realubot> spacebug-: Kanske byta port också?
<realubot> Och spärra root-login.
<realubot> Men detta kanske du redan känner till ...
<realubot> Det går även att ställa in vilken user och vilket ip som ska få ansluta till servern (om du har samma ip hela tiden). Fungerar början av ett ip eller måste man ange hela ip-numret?
<einand> ja
<einand> i allowed hosts
<K350> Du kanske kan ha mac adressen?
<realubot> Ja, men i ssh-serverns inställningar under AllowUsers
<realubot> ?
<realubot> K350: Nja, det går ju att fejka så det är ju lite osäkert. Dock svårt att feja rätt MAC-adress.
<realubot> *fejka
<spacebug-> men hur kan jag komma åt ssh-agent över ssh då den startas när jag loggar in i gnome/unity och därmed ser jag inte enviromentvariabalrna jag behöver
<spacebug-> ska jag starta en ssh-agent till för just ssh:n ?
<spacebug-> den behöver ju egentligen bara spara min lösen en gång per session
<K350> realubot: fejka ip adress?
<realubot> Vad tror ni om den här lösningen: Skapa en ny användare utan sudo-rättigheter, synkronisera vissa kataloger mellan originalanvändaren och den nya användaren. Tillåt bara den nya användaren att logga in via ssh i AllowUsers?
<realubot> K350: Nej. Fejka MAC-adress.
<realubot> 02:48 < K350> Du kanske kan ha mac adressen?
<einand> ssh agenten är bra så man slipper skriva in lösenordet
<K350> realubot: Om nu inte spacebug- har skäl att förvänta sig en direkt attack mot just hans server finns väl inget skäl att vara så paranoid?
<K350> de flesta random attacke rletar väl ändå efter lätta mål. ssh servrar med buggar, dåliga inloggningsuppgifter och liknande.
<realubot> Jo.
<realubot> Jag är mest rädd för buggarna.
<K350> spacebug-: Det är inte så mkt att göra något åt. Mer än att hålla sig uppdaterad
<realubot> Hur skyddar man sig mot en allvarlig säkerhetsmiss i openssh-server?
<spacebug-> nu har jag fixat det
<realubot> Fixat vad?
<K350> spacebug-: Ska vi testa din servers säkerhet sedan?
<spacebug-> nu ska jag bara fixa så det inte går att logga in med password. Eller vänta det kanske jag vill kunna ja
<spacebug-> K350: hehe släppa in en hacker är väl bara dumt kanske
<K350> spacebug-: Inte släpppa in. Kolla om det går att ta sig in.
<spacebug-> tja..
<K350> spacebug-: kommer jag eller realubot in så kommer väl någon annan in också
<realubot> Jag kommer aldrig in ...
<realubot> Så duktig är jag inte att jag hackar en ssh-server. :)
<realubot> Det är väl Flash, Java och webbläsaren som är säkerhetsrisken nr. 1.
<K350> realubot: det går kanske att ta sig in en annan väg?
<spacebug-> K350: hur skulle testat gå till tänkte du? Jag har några burkar i mitt hemnätverk där olika portar i min router är forwardade till olika burkar som har någon form av daemon
<realubot> spacebug-: Det finns en inställning som gör att man måste vänta x minuter efter varje misslyckat inloggningförsök eller något. Det är kanske idé att öka på den tidne rejält om du har kvar lösenordsinloggningen? För att sega ner brute force?
<spacebug-> jag har inte direkt nån känslig info på min server just så där vore det väl mer ok att prova
<einand> realubot: skulle nog säga så
<K350> spacebug-: kommer man in på en dator . vilken so helst - i nätverket så brukar det bli avsevärt lättare att ta sig in på de andra.
<spacebug-> realubot: iofs har jag ett låååångt svårt lösenord så bruteforce är jag inte rätt för.. mer sniffande i så fall
<K350> spacebug-: folk har oftast ett bra externt skydd men ofta ett obefintligt eller dåligt internt skydd
<spacebug-> K350: visst har jag ett bättre externt skydd (hoppas jag) men jag tror även ganska ok internt
<realubot> Jag är helt utlämnad till Ubuntus säkerhet och den vet vi ju har varit allt annat än bra: https://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.415487/ubuntu-1004-pepprad-med-sakerhetshal
<K350> realubot: spacebug- Jag vet ett sätt man kan kolla/försöka sig på ett intrångsförsök  för att kolla säkerheten
<spacebug-> K350: ok?
<realubot> K350: Hur?
<realubot> K350: Säkerheten är ännu ett skäl till att gå över till CLI.
<einand> ok?
<spacebug-> jag kör ju iofs en del "vanliga" daemons och de är säkert massa skithål i kan jag tänka mig. Egentligen borde  jag köra alla daemons i en virtuell maskin menj
<einand> spacebug-: vad kör du för tjänster?
<K350> realubot: Instämmer! Han kanske kör http eller så har han en router som gör det. Det kan vara en väg in
<spacebug-> einand: web / eggdrop / nfs men bara web och eggdrop som portarna är öppna för i min router
<K350> spacebug-: vilka tjänster har duöppet mot internet?
<K350> spacebug-: nvm
<einand> så du har nfs öppet?
<spacebug-> K350: de jag sa där. På den datorn alltså.. sen lite andra portar öppna till min andra dator (denna)
<K350> Då är väl http en möjlig väg in
<spacebug-> einand: nfs är igång men inte externt
<einand> varför har du web och egg öppet innåt?
<spacebug-> egg är jag osäker på men webservern vill jag komma åt lokalt
<realubot> Jag måste verkligen lära mig mer om datorkommunikation ... också.
<spacebug-> eller iaf ville.. just nu använder jag nog inget där på det sättet
<K350> spacebug-: Har dun router ett webgränsnitt du ävne kan komma åt från utifrån?
<spacebug-> K350: inte confad så men det går att confa den så
<K350> spacebug-: okej, jag skulle sata på en attack mot webservern
<realubot> Jag undrar vem som är ansvarig för vad som publiceras på en hackad server?
<K350> realubot: Vad hade du tänkt lägga upp? lol
<realubot> K350: Jag ska inte lägga upp någonting. Jag är bara nyfiken.
<spacebug-> oj då, jag kanske skulle sova nån gång oxå ja..hum
<K350> realubot: /c
<K350> oups
<realubot> Det är intressant ur en juridisk synvinkel. Säg att en person blir åtalad för att ha spridit musik på DC++ och personen har blivit hackad och att hackern ligger bakom attacken. Vad händer då?
<spacebug-> det är väl lite samma med ett vanligt kommentarsfält eller bloginlägg m.m
<spacebug-> om jag kan skriva nått som går under hets mot folkgrupp i aftonbladets kommentarsfält ska jag eller aftonbladet åtalas
<K350_>  
<K350_> spacebug-: Nej, på kommentarsidoran avhåller sig tidningne ansvar. Det lägs på den som skriver kommentaren
<einand> K350_: går inte
<einand> tidningen har ändå alltid ansvaret
<K350_> einand: uhm, det är i alla fall vad som står på tidningens egen kommentar sida.
<einand> står en massa lurt i tidningarna
<realubot> Ja, tidningen har ansvaret. Det har varit sådana fall uppe i domstol.
<realubot> Där tidningens ansvariga utgivare åkt dit för vad andra har skrivit. Aftonbladet drabbades av detta när någon skrev rasistiska kommentarer i deras chatt.
<realubot> "Den 7 mars 2002 fälldes Kalle Jungkvist, ansvarig utgivare för Aftonbladets nättidning, för hets mot folkgrupp. Domen gällde fyra rasistiska inlägg från anonyma skribenter."
<realubot> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article10198408.ab
<K350> realubot: Där ser man. Hur går det för nätets avskrädeshögar som politiskinkorrekt och flashback?
<K350> realubot: Hur är det med bloggarna? De svämmar ju över av t.ex hets mot folkgrupp etc.
<realubot> http://www.journalisten.se/nyheter/jungkvist-overklagar-ej
<realubot> Han överklagade inte heller.
<realubot> K350: Exakt. Men man väljer väl att inte se dessa kommentarer.
<realubot> Brottstatistiken skulle ju fördubblas (minst) om man åtalade alla sajter som innehåller rasistiska kommentarer.
<realubot> Kolla Flashback t.ex.
<realubot> Jag tror någon SD-blogg blev dömd p.g.a. kommentarer också?
<spacebug-> det här med att gå och lägga mig går bra :P
<realubot> Eller jag kanske blandar ihop det ...
<realubot> "Lagen om ansvar för elektroniska anslagstavlor (1998:112) eller BBS-lagen som den också kallas, antogs 1998 och gäller för tjänster som elektroniskt förmedlar meddelanden. Syftet med lagen är att fastställa ansvar för den som tillhandahåller tjänsten att hålla uppsikt över anslagstavlan och ta bort meddelanden som uppenbart utgör uppvigling, hets mot folkgrupp, barnpornografi, olaga våldsskildring elle
<realubot> Dog ni?
<realubot> einand: Vad gör du?
<spacebug-> jag har inte lyckats lägga mig än
<realubot> spacebug-: Det verkar svårt. Lockar datorn så mycket?
<spacebug-> hehe lite ja
<einand> realubot: bytte precis hårdisk, min gamla krasha helt utan förklaring
<spacebug-> fan va osmart jag va då
<spacebug-> men nu täntke jag och tänkte rätt så nu ska jag nog försöka sova
<realubot> einand: Ja då.
<realubot> *Aj då
<realubot> Menar jag.
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad då osmart? :|
<hexabit> Godmorgon :)
<Haffe> Ahhhhhtjo.
<kodein> gesundheit
<Haffe> Så är det måndag morgon, igen.
<kodein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcTa4l6a2G0
<realubot> Good morning Ubuntu!
<gecko> Undrar vad jag ska hitta på för roligt idag?
<Haffe> Jobba för din försörjning.
<nighter> Om det är redan löst då! Vad hittar man på då?:)
<gecko> Nu kom jag på en grej. Jag ska ta och roota min nya samsung
<gecko> Min försörjning är redan säkrad och jag behöver inte jobba
<nighter> Ska vi bilda klubb?
<gecko> Klubben för inbördes beundran :)
<propus> god morgon!
<ibm> K350 han snackar skit alltså han som sa om sudo touch /forcefsck den kollar inte alls genom alla sektorer och gnu/linux partitionerna, den kör enbart det vanliga sudo fsck, jag vill köra sudo fsck -f -c automatisk vid nästa om start
<ibm> K350 den ska ta mycket längre tid att köra, inte bara 10 minuter, vet du hur man kan köra det kommandot vid uppstart alltså automatisk
<ah-berg> Finns det verktyg för skapa thumnails bilder i php så att bredd och höjd   stämmer  överens med originalbilden  så att bild motivet påverkas?
<ah-berg> +inte påverkas
<Dynamit_dev> Hej vad tyst det var här då
<Dynamit_dev> Vad händer?
<defektz> inte mest.
<HeMan> bygger lite beräkningskluster
<amelia> HeMan++
<defektz> najs
<Dynamit_dev> blir mer tokig en vad jag redan är, jag håller på att programera i C++ för Wii men försöker jag använda cout << con_test; så blir det kompileringsproblem
<HeMan> leker med en 4U låda med 45 diskplatser (ping Barre)
<Dynamit_dev> då har jag skrivit #include "meddelande.h"
<Haffe> Dynamit_dev: Vad anänder du för namnrymd?
 * amelia lagar fel
<Haffe> Ifall Wii:s standardbibliotek fungerar som övriga standardbibliotek för C++, så behöver du ett using namespace std; eller std::cout << con_test <<std::endl ;
<spacebug-> amelia: många trasiga fel som är sönder? ;)
<Dynamit_dev> Haffe: Jag har inte tänkt på det jag är mer eller mindre jätte noob när det gäller C++ men jag kan det så jag kan göra en del ändringar
<amelia> spacebug-: ja, tyvärr.
<spacebug-> ah ok
<Haffe> Dynamit_dev: Har du inkluderat iostream så att du kan använda cout ?
<HeMan> har wii någon vettig stdout?
<Dynamit_dev> Jag vet inte riktigt som sagt HeMan jag kan C++ men det är så lite så jag måste mer eller mindre ha fullt fungerande från början så jag kan ändra det jag vill ha eller ta bort
<Dynamit_dev> kan skriva ifrån början men då är det väldigt simpla saker som Hello World LoL
<kodein> det borde ju finnas en del guider får att brygga eget på wii. vill minnas att jag sett en uppsjö sådant iaf
<Dynamit_dev> Ja men de jag har hittat har mer eller mindre lett till samma hela tiden
<Dynamit_dev> codemii guid
<Dynamit_dev> någon idé om hur jag ska anropa egna variablar ifrån annan fil förutom cout börjar nästan ge upp om att använda cout
<Guest89297> Dynamit_dev: hur vill du göra?
<Haffe> Inkludera filen?
<Dynamit_dev> egentligen spelar det inte så stor roll bara den anropar filen när variabeln behövs eller hur man nu ska säga
<Dynamit_dev> Vill nämligen ha variablarna i en separat fil då det ser bättre ut och underlättar när man ska ändra en text någon variabel matar ut eller lägga till någon så det inte koden består av onödigt mycket kod som kunde mer eller mindre halveras genom att använda variable
<kodein> när du säger variabel, menar du något annat än vad vi andra brukar mena då?
<Dynamit_dev> Det tror jag inte
<kodein> nähä, okej, för det du säger låter smått galet.
<Dynamit_dev> Haha jag är ju galen Kodein: :P
<Dynamit_dev> men jag hoppas du förstår vad jag menar
<Dynamit_dev> ändå
<kodein> nej, det är just det som är problemet. det du säger mejkar ingen sens
<Dynamit_dev> istället för att upprepa printf("x fungerar, testa de andra knapparna"); så vill jag ju korta ner det till något som motsvarar samma genom att använda variabel för "testa de andra knapparna" förstår du nu då
<kodein> nej, inte direkt, bortsett från att det där låter som något som går att generalisera på ett mer standardmässigt sätt än kodduplicering i nån annan fil.
<Dynamit_dev> Iför sig men koden känns lite rörig men det kanske bara är vad jag tycker
<kodein> det beror nog på hur lådan man tänker i ser ut.
<Dynamit_dev> http://pastebin.com/fc6VzHHC
<kodein> skriv ett makro.
<Dynamit_dev> Hur menar du?
<kodein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C_preprocessor#Macro_definition_and_expansion
<Dynamit_dev> tack för all hjälp
<Dynamit_dev> ska försöka förstå hur tusan jag ska göra det bra, jag kan programmeringsspråket men av någon anledning så kopplar inte allting ihop som det ska just nu
<nighter> alternativt så skriver du bara en funktion som skriver ut det typ void message() { printf(".....");} sen bara anropa message(); istället. alternativ ta alla knappar som ett argument i samma if sats då kan du också skriva ut det 1 gång. Eller macro då som sagts tidigare.
<gecko> Direktsänt tal av Åsa Romson (MP). I dag är Miljöpartiets dag i politikerveckan i Almedalen, och Miljöpartiets språkrör Åsa Romson håller kvällens tal.
<gecko> Nu är jag inte speciellt imponerad över MP
<Guest89297> min hårdisk paja igår, inte dåligt vad sne jag är
<Guest89297> förlora flera sekunders backup
<Haffe> Du har väl raid?
<Haffe> Då behöver man inte backup.
<einand> Haffe: på min nas ja, men inte på min laptop
<Haffe> Jag raljerar över en människa som gör otroligt korkade uttalanden.
<Guest37641> mig?
<Haffe> Nej.
<Haffe> Ett pucko.
<einand> Haffe: privata raljerande, annars så har jag idel öra
<gecko> Var in på en data/mobil affär idag för att få ett tips om att roota en samsung S3. Dom visste inte vad roota var för något :)
<gecko> Jisses
<gecko> Och han som är suverän på detta i en annan affär har semester 4 veckor
<gecko> Jag har läst hur man ska göra. Men fegar lite
<gusnan> gecko, testa #swedroid.
<gecko> Aha. tack för tipset
<einand> gecko: japp, välkomen in i den coola kanalen
<gecko> einand< Tackar
<Dynamit_dev> För de som vill se mitt ändå jätte simpla Wii program kan hämta .dol filen ifrån http://www.rar-network.se/Wii/Knapp.test/fardiga/knapp.test.V1.0.dol vill man ha källkoden så finns den att hämta på http://www.rar-network.se/Wii/Knapp.test/kall.kod/knapp.test.V1.0.src.rar
<stirner> gecko: swedroid och xda developers. där finns all info du behöver du kan ju komplettera med youtube om det är något oklart eller fråga mig. Android är jag mycket hemtam i och har rootat mååånga mobiler.
<stirner> gecko: dessutom är det jävligt svårt att misslyckas med en rooting nu för tiden. OM olyckan skulle vara framme så är en brickad mobil inte heller helt omöjlig att återställa med litet tålamod och flitigt läsande
<stirner> gecko: får man fråga vilken modell på mobil det gäller?
<morten771> finns det nån bra wii emulator man kan köra då?
<Dynamit_dev> Dolphin går an
<Dynamit_dev> dock vet jag inte hur min homebrew funkar i Dolphin jag använder Wiiload så när jag ska köra det jag har programmerat så skickas det automatiskt till Wii med ett kommando
<angs> what is the best webpage to order a computer and computer items?
<angs> apart from netonnet.se ?
<Haffe> What country?
<angs> sweden
<Haffe> komplett
<Dynamit_dev> Webhallen
<angs> thanks
<swecarp> gecko är du där
<phnom> Nån här som är haj på att utveckla för blackberry och vill kasta en bra guide för att installera deras utvecklingsmiljö på mig?
<swecarp> gecko:  är du där
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5:  tackar
<swecarp> fasen vart är kurden när man behöver honom
<Philip5> gömmer sig som vanligt
<swecarp> hoppas att jag löser det
<Philip5> vad är det då?
<swecarp> install problem med mageia på laptop
<Philip5> usch då
<swecarp> men jag tror att jag har fixat det
<Philip5> trodde aldrig det skulle vara något problem med den disten om man får tro kurden
<swecarp> nej det är det inte inbygda intell är inte roliga
<Philip5> inbyggda grafikkretsen?
<Philip5> aja, jag ska ut på en löparrunda nu
<swecarp> jepp lite workaround på den under live session sedan är det bara att köra
<Philip5> är tillbaka senare
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> lycka till
<swecarp> ha det så svettigt
<Philip5> lovar
<Philip5> :)
<Haffe> Hejsan.
<swecarp> hej Haffe
<Haffe> Hur står det till?
<swecarp> nra håller på att försöka installera ny dist på en laptop
<Barre> HeMan: lyllo dig då....
<KepX> går det ändra mus pekare som man vill? jag skulle ändra och blev rätt konstigt inte som jag hade tänkt mig
<andol> Barre: För oss med något kortare responsetime, varför är det lyllo på HeMan?
<Barre> andol: för att han leker med storage jue
<Barre> själv har jag presic installerat min nya samsung S3, hitintills imponerad.
<kodein> swecarp: sysslar national rifle association med sådant?
<Haffe> Barre: Hur mycket disk måste man köpa från HGST innan man kommer upp i volympriser?
<phnom> kodein: Ja, någon måste ju ha en ursäkt att gallra lite mactalibaner.
<Barre> Haffe: vet inte, har inga kontakter där, dessutom så sålde Hitachi ltd HGST till WD så mina chanser att möta folk därifrån kanske inte har ökat =)
<Haffe> Jobbade inte du på HGST?
<Haffe> Ok, jag får uppdatera min persondatabas.
<Barre> hehehe... Haffe, jag jobbar på HDS
<andol> Barre: Ah, stackars sate.
<gecko> Götapetter vad trött jag är.är det ok att sova klockan 20:30?
<x_link> Ja
<x_link> Att sova är alltid okej.
<x_link> Fast jag hade nog väntat 1-1.5h till för att inte vakna allt för tidigt imorgon.
<x_link> Om du nu inte ska jobba eller plugga imorgon.
<gecko> Jobba och plugga är ett gammalt kapitel för mig
<gecko> Jag har gett mig själv pension
<Haffe> Nice.
<swecarp> kodein vad menar du
<swecarp> gecko:  hojtans
<Haffe> gecko: Kan du ge mig pension också?
<Barre> och där var connectbot insrallerad och konfigurerad...
<Barre> israllerad betyder installerad och tunad... det är ingen efterkonstruktion alls....
<Haffe> Israelad?
<Barre> jag har bara lite problem att skriva på de små tangenterna, en vanesak hoppas jag.
<Markk> Barre: Installera Irssi ConnectBot i stället.
<Markk> Barre: Anpassat för Irssi.
<Barre> Markk.. ååå ska testa
<Barre> markk. hur får jag tab att fungera?
<kodein> swecarp: "nra håller på att försöka installera ny dist på en laptop" NRA = national rifle association
<Markk> Barre: Ctrl-i kör jag med
<phnom> Hacker's Keyboard <3
<N1ghtCrawler> vad ska till för att diskarna ska dyka upp i /dev/disk/by-uuid/ ?
<N1ghtCrawler> De finns i /dev/
<N1ghtCrawler> har en disk med en partition som inte dyker upp.. MÃ¥ste de ha ett filsystem?
<Markk> phnom: mm
<N1ghtCrawler> Som svar på min egen fråga var att det var tvungen att finnas ett filsystem för att den skulle få ett UUID
<N1ghtCrawler> förljdfråga,om jag byter filsystem, kommer UUDID vara det samma?
<KepX> varför fungerar min pekare bara bra in wine, bytte nyss pekare
<phnom> KepX: Loggat ut och in emellan?
<KepX> tror att jag gjort det, men kan testa igen
<KepX> jag har fått länk pekaren som en pointer
<TP_> Hallå
<sebsebseb> TP_: hej
<sebsebseb> thought this was another channel for a second, but nope
<KepX> phnom: har fortfarande så
<TP_> Finns de någon här som kan hjälpa mig med lite frågor?
<Philip5> hehe 2 min och det var allt ni fick
<spacebug-> hum.. är det inte bättre han kommer med frågorna själv och andra försöker komma med svaren? ;)
<phnom> KepX: Då har jag ingen aning, tyvärr. Brukar inte byta muspekare.
<KepX> någon som vet hur jag byter enskild pekare?
<KepX> försökt fixa denna som pekare http://customize.org/xcursors/39405
 * morten77 funderade precis på om det var muspekare eller programmering vi pratade om :-)
<KepX> någon?
<morten77> ingen aning, vilket system kör du? jag vet bara hur saker funkar i gnome2...
<morten77> KepX: du kan ju fråga i engelska #ubuntu annars, finns säkert nån som vet där
<KepX> jo, det rätt mycket folk där.
<speedxco1e> Hej allihopa
<speedxco1e> Tror ni man kan få ubuntu att snurra bra på denna maskin: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mini-android-4-0-network-media-player-w-wi-fi-hdmi-usb-micro-usb-white-4gb-141172?item=636
<KepX> ingen som svara
<KepX> någon som nån aning hur man gör?
<spacebug-> gör vad?
<KepX> hur ändrar jag enskild pekare?
<KepX> min normala pekare ser ut som den vore för länkar?
<spacebug-> vadå enskild pekare?
<spacebug-> det hanteras väl att ditt tema
<KepX> jag kan visa vad jag tog ner den ifrån
<KepX> http://customize.org/xcursors/39405
<spacebug-> jag har ingen aning
<KepX> förstår du vad jag menar?
<KepX> rätt jobbigt
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-03
<realubot> God morgon.
<spacebug-> morrn eller kväll eller ..hej iaf =)
<andol> spacebug-: kväll!
<spacebug-> andol: ok ;)
<andol> spacebug-: Hur skulle jag annars kunna bege mig ut på kvällspromenad alldeles strax? :)
<spacebug-> andol: nä det är sant. Det är samma ed att jag alltid säger god morgon när jag går upp vid 14-tiden :)
<spacebug-> s/ed/med/
<gecko> Suck. Detta är faran med att lägga sig för tidigt på kvällen
<realubot_> http://press.web.cern.ch/press/PressReleases/Releases2012/PR16.12E.html
<gecko> Tack för info. Även om jag fattar nada av innehållet :)
<realubot_> gecko: Nä, men nu har du fått informationen i.a.f.
<realubot_> :)
<gecko> Ja det är huvudsaken
<gecko> Jag ska skriva ut det och sätta upp på ICA och COOP här
<gecko> Snacka om att sätta myror i skallen på folk :)
<gecko> Funderar på om jag ska kräla till sovplatsen ett tag igen. Vad ska man upp och gör denna tid på dygnet
<realubot_> gecko: Det handlar ju om att Cern ska hålla pressträff och berätta att man har funnit starkt stöd för att Higgs-partikeln existerar. :)
<gecko> Aha. Perfekt
<propus> god morgon!
<realubot_> gecko: Sprid budskapet till alla du ser i byn.
<phnom> Morrn
<Haffe> Morgon.
<K350> suck...
<K350> ibm talar om för mig att någon som försökt hjälpa honom bara snackar skit......suck
<bamsefar> Va?
<kodein> K350: ja, där får jag för att jag försökte hjälpa honom.
<kodein> eller, där för du, snarare
<kodein> K350: du kan ju alltid be honom använda en livecd för att köra sin älskade fsck nästa gång du har tillfälle
 * Haffe kliar kanalen i örat med en gaffel.
<kodein> I got the poison, I got the remedy, I got the pulsating rhytmical remedy
<Haffe> Boom, bah.
<Barre> Markk: tackar
<kodein> Haffe: har du provat https://github.com/tkf/emacs-ipython-notebook än?
<gecko> Så där. Då är jag uppe igen för andra gången denna morgon :)
<larsemil> morrn
<kodein> larsemil: hej <3
<K350> kodein: Jovisst, det skulle bara ta 7 veckor att hjälpa honom att få in cd:n på rätt ställe lol
<larsemil> kodein: hej hej
<kodein> K350: sen har du 10 veckor när du ska lära honom bränna skivan
<gecko> Är det så här det ska vara i en supportkanal. Bakprata folk så fort dom inte är närvarande?
<larsemil> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010587190/samsung-ps-51d555-51-plasma-full-hd-3d/ på väggen i kontoret? vad tror ni?
<larsemil> lite nagios, lite tvspel och sånt
<K350> kodein: lmao!
<Haffe> gecko: Med tanke på ditt krig med HakanS.
<Haffe> Själv så känner jag mest för att klia mig i ögat med en sked.
<coffe> Yo
<dubac0> om ubuntu 12.04 alternate iso - har det full disk encryption?
<larsemil> dubac0: ja.
<larsemil> dubac0: du kan ange "Guidad - sätt upp LVM med kryptering" vid installationen så ska det vara krypterat och kalrt sen
<realubot> gecko: Jag erkänner att jag har sagt ett och annat ord om ibm också när han inte har varit här. Det är inget jag är stolt över men det har varit svårt att låta bli kan jag säga.
<realubot> gecko: Det är svårt att inte bli irriterad på honom med tanke på att han inte läser länkar (på svenska) som man postar till honom och med tanke på att han inte skriver enkla kommandon som man ber honom skriva o.s.v.
<realubot> Det är tröttsamt att försöka hjälpa då.
<kodein> du menar när du inte ens får ett tack som tack?
<Haffe> mmmm.
<Haffe> Det är tisdag.
<Haffe> Lite gofika kanske.
<gecko> En fördel med att vara uppe tidigt. Man får massor av saker gjorde. Så nu kan jag slappa resten av dagen
<Haffe> Är din dag annortiders fylld av betungande arbetsuppgifter?
<gecko> Och det ser ut att bli en dag i solen på balkongen
<gecko> Lämplig och lagom aktivitet. Sitta och titta när växterna växer
<Markk> Barre: np :)
<einand> https://tregmine.info/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=6211
<einand> hatar skott sekunder, krasha mina serverar fick spendera hela söndagen och måndagen att hitta vad som var fel
<Philip5> einand: gentoo
<einand> Philip5: ?
<Philip5> ?
<Philip5> är det gentoo
<einand> blandat, men debian maskinerna var det som bugga ut mest.
<einand> redit slashdot och mozilla gick ner med
<einand> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Leap-second-Linux-can-freeze-1629805.html
<defektz> hello
<defektz> wazä
<amelia> einand: hehe, så du åkte på den?
<einand> amelia: japp
 * amelia klarade sig
<einand> amelia: tog mig en dag att klura ut varför mitt system börja underprestera kraftigt
<einand> fick en load på typ 68
<amelia> hehe
<HeMan> 32 bitars räknare slår runt fort när man ska kolla på 56 Gbit/s trafik...
<defektz> amelia: tjena
<amelia> hej defektz
<defektz> hur mår du då?
<amelia> defektz: varm och trött. själv?
<defektz> har flyttat tillbaka till bjuv nu :D
<defektz> kvavt väder.
<amelia> ok, gött?
<defektz> jag tror min torrent procent mätare funkar nu.. älska lisp :)
<defektz> väldigt skönt
<defektz> det var ganska kass i perstorp
<amelia> hehe lisp? :)
<defektz> aa
<amelia> det regnar alltid i perstorp
<defektz> common-lisp. :D
<amelia> det är skånes motsvarighet till borås.
<defektz> ja det gör det fan :)
<HeMan> 1.08 µS ping-tid på 56 Gbit/s IB!
<Haffe> defektz: Så då kör du mycket car och cdr.
<kodein> my other car is a cdr
<defektz> upptill vänster bredvid min mail, https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1745421/scrotz/ypz.png
<defektz> funkar sådär, den sämsta lösningen..
<defektz> pajpar ifrån deluge-console info
<defektz> realubot: hur går det med tmux?
<defektz> tmux och dina panes :P
<realubot_> Sjukt irriterande att Ctrl+S låser Screen. Hur kommer man tillbaka utan att behöva start aom hela skiten?
<realubot> defektz: Det går inte alls. Jag dissade Tmux för Screen.
<realubot> defektz: Jag tycker Screen har så knäppa keybindings och jag tycker Screen duger minst lika bra som Tmux som terminal multiplexer.
<kodein> vadå låser screen?
<kodein> har du provat ^Q.
<kodein> ^S är som scroll lock
<andol> larsemil: Du ska inte ta och höra med chefen då, ifall du också kan få åka på PuppetConf? :)
<realubot> Jag trycker fel ibland, Ctrl+S istället för Ctrl+A och då låser sig hela Screen.
<realubot> Det går inte att ge någon mer input.
<realubot> andol: larsemil är väl sin egen chef? Han åker väl vart han vill?
<defektz> om du trycker ctrl+s så måste du trycka ctrl+q för att det ska sluta låsa sig :D
<defektz> som kodein sa
<realubot> defektz: Jaha ja.
<realubot> Scroll lock ...
<einand> jag vill veta vad egirot är, eftersom min bank precis tilldelade mig ett egiro nummer
<realubot> Då ska vi se om det går att ändra till Ctrl + A Ctrl + A för att hoppa mellan olika regions i Screen.
<realubot> Eller vänta nu. Ctrl + A Ctrl + A används ju för att komma åt Screen i Screen. :S
<coffe> andol,  vad är pippetconf ?
<andol> coffe: http://puppetconf.com/
<coffe> andol, tack
<andol> coffe: Jag ska mest gå därför att jag råkar befinna mig i krokarna. larsemil petade jag mest på därför att han hade +1:at på G+.
<coffe> andol,  vill ha sånt jobb så man bara är i krokarna för sånt .  dock leker jag lite med MAAS och tänkte testa juju
<andol> coffe: Tja, bortsett från det här halvåret så är jag ju sällan i andra krokar än Linköping.
<coffe> andol,  inte så illa de heller ju
<andol> coffe: Tja, annat är det med den där powerpointkrigaren Barre :P
<coffe> andol,  +1
 * andol var mest ute efter en ursäkt att få slänga ur sig ordet powerpointkrigare :)
<andol> (Dock fortfarande lite osäker på ifall jag vill slänga in ett bindestreck eller ej.)
<Haffe> Tja, vad hindrar dig?
<andol> Haffe: blyghet? :)
<Haffe> Du?
<Haffe> Hur var det du uttryckte dig senast?
<andol> Ok, kanske inte.
<KepX> hur byter jag enskild pekare?
<Haffe> I C??
<KepX> ?
<kodein> vad är en enskild pekare i C?
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> tackar philip
<phnom> kodein: En pekare utan kompis.
<kodein> pekar på valfritt utom 1
<swecarp> gecko: hojtans
<K350> "Install Ubuntu Tweak" - http://linuxpoison.blogspot.se/2012/07/install-ubuntu-tweak-under-ubunt-1204.html
<einand> då vart man skitnöjd med min html5 pdf läsare
<realubot> einand: Har du byggt en HTML5-pdfläsare?
<einand> realubot: ja
<einand> gjorde en, för jag blev skit sne över att denna kräver flash http://www.e-magin.se/v5/viewer/files/viewer_t.aspx?gKey=g9z0qp8m&gInitPage=1
<dataviruset> einand: öppen källkod? :)
<realubot> einand: Hr du kodat något Open Source någon gång?
<Haffe> Jag vet inte om det här är rätt kanal, men jag har en laptopt som inte har någon cdspelare, jag vet att det går att boota den från usb. Jag vill installera windows (XP,7) på den.
<Haffe> Hur göra?
<phnom> Haffe: http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-install-windows-7vista-from-usb-drive-detailed-100-working-guide/
<phnom> För 7an iaf, XP vet jag icke
<einand> realubot: ja
<einand> dataviruset: ja
<einand> mesta jag släpper är BSD
<einand> kommer släppa den, när jag kommit på ett snyggt gui
<Haffe> phnom: Jag har ingen windowsdator att göra det ifrån.
<kodein> jag har en portabel läsare...
<einand> Haffe: installera win7 från usbminne då
<phnom> Haffe: Låna en någonstans?
<Haffe> phnom: Inte helt enkelt.
<Haffe> Det är en laptop.
<einand> ?
<phnom> Känner du ingen som har en windowsdator?
<Haffe> Jag ska kolla.
<Haffe> Eventuellt känner jag någon.
<einand> jag har laptop, och jag har inte använt optisk media på 7år nu
<K350> jag har en windoze....
<K350> ...som jag måste optimera för cubse..efterso Steinberg inte stödjer linux :-/
<K350> Pro Tools, Logic, Cubase..ingne stödjer Linux..:-p
<Haffe> Ardour?
<kodein> farfour?!
<Haffe> Nej, Ardour är faktiskt ett riktigt linuxprogram.
<Philip5> man kan bygga stöd för steinbergs vst i linux men man får då inte sprida binärer för det bryter mot licensen.
<K350> Haffe: Det funkar dåligt med vstp-pluggar. Det är för mycket strul med Jack och latency..MIDI i Linux är en mardröm..suck
<Philip5> därför har få program väldigt bra stöd för vst bortom det som finns portat open source
<K350> Philip5: Jo, det finns en 'fix' för vst för Linux. Men den fungear si sådär
<Philip5> tror inte jag tänker på fixen utan att man drar ner steinbergs sdk och bygger emot istället för de öppna alternativen för det
<K350> Philip5: Det stör mig infernaliskt att de stora producenterna av proffesionelal musikprogram inte stödje rLinux :-/
<Philip5> så är det ju med många stora program
<K350> Philip5: Men MAC gillar de...:-p
<Philip5> ja för där har de betalande användare i större skara
<K350> Philip5: Det är rätt många som knorrar över att t.ex Cubase inte stödjer Linux
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> och att adobe inte gör mer för linux
<K350> Philip5: Ja, det är för jävligt. Men jag tror att det kommer..Linux har framtidne för sig!
<K350> Philip5: Linux har kommit lånt utan de stora producenternas stöd redan
<_Trullo> imorgon kommer lts uppgraderingen va?
<K350> _Trullo: Dunno, men jag undrar när de kommer att hacka föråden och slänga in någon elak kod..det har ju gjorts hos windoze redan....
<_Trullo> inte hört nått om det
<Barre> win 12
<Haffe> Varfor Farfour? Nahoul niger ni någonting nära Nigeria?
<einand> råkade köpa Lightroom igen idag
<realubot> Köpa?
<realubot> einand: Vad har du kodat för Open Source då?
<einand> realubot: du kanske har rätt, inte gjort något som vart lätt tillgänligt utan bara lämnat ut kod på begäran
<realubot> Vem har begärt att du ska lämna ut kod?
<K350> cdb Screedo
<K350> c
<K350> cdb Screedo
<K350> c
<K350> oj
<kodein> :)
<K350> hepp
<K350> problem med grep och irssi
<K350> har följande alias exec grep $0 foo.log Det fungerar bra så länge man bara har ett ord som söksträng. Men kör man med flera - med eller utan enkel/dubbel kvot - så fungerar det inte. Någon?
<andol> K350: bash alias, eller något innifrån irssi?
<K350> andol: ett irssi alias är det tänkt att vara
<andol> K350: Ok, i sådant fall har jag ingen koll.
<K350> andol: Det är $0 grejjen som strular på något vis..hm...
<K350> då tror jag att mitt irssi log alias fungerar då :-)
<K350> testar -->
<K350> 00:16 < K350> då tror jag att mitt irssi log alias fungerar då :-)
<K350> 00:16 < K350> testar -->
<K350> NJA...NÅJA..HALVFUNKAR I ALLA FALLLL
<K350> caps lock
<K350> ..nåja ingne här som läste det i alla fall :-)
<spacebug-> hum
<Peyam> lägeeeeeeeeeeeeeet?
<Peyam> fifa 12, Dirt2, PES12 och snart Flashpoint och Super street fighter¨'
<Peyam> har någon här erfaren av Ljudisolerad chassi?
<Peyam> hur funkar dem?
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-04
<gecko> Jag är i valet och kvalet om jag ska företa en resa idag
<phnom> Morrn
<Haffe> 3Morgon!
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org
<Dynamit_dev> Vad händer
<defektz> huvudvärk.
<kodein> lunsj
<defektz> kodein: vet du om det går att logga in på facebook i w3m i emacs? :)
<defektz> lyckas inte skriva nåt i inloggningen.
<kodein> defektz: jag vet ingenting om facebook.
<Haffe> Ja, det är lunch nu.
<defektz> ok :)
<coobra> ughha glocalnet
<Haffe> Ligger du lågt nu?
<coobra> haha
<coobra> Haffe: <3
<kodein> uptime? inte lika låg som glocalnet
<coobra> hahah
<Dynamit_dev> Jippi nu har jag gjort ny version av mitt första program till Nintendo Wii, ska bara packa ihop V1.5 sedan ska jag ladda upp den. Nu finns bland annat GC kontroll stöd med alla knapparna dock inte axlarna än, men det kommer
<kodein> kurage! klang och jubeltid!
<Haffe> Dynamit_dev: Vad gör det?
<Dynamit_dev> vilket?
<Haffe> Kan jag använda det för att styra min UAV som jag har byggt för att ställa till förtret och lidande för mina fiender?
<Haffe> Just nu har jag en vattentank på den, så att den kan flyga omkring och regna på mina fiender.
<Dynamit_dev> Förresten Haffe: jag är Dynamit bara det att jag har _dev för att det är mitt programmerar konto på min bärbara
<Haffe> Jag funderar på att uppgradera den till att bära med sig fågelträck som den kan släppa i huvudet på mina fiender.
<Dynamit_dev> Haffe: vad är det du undrar som du skrev "Vad gör det?"
<Haffe> Vad gör ditt Wiiprogram?
<Dynamit_dev> Egentligen knappt ingenting det skriver bara att knapp * funkar på Wiimote & exp. eller på GC kontrollen ska göra det mer avancerat men måste ju börja någonstans då programmera till Wii inte är lika enkelt eller hur man vill se det som det är till datorn
<Dynamit_dev> Men när jag kan tillräckligt så ska jag göra ett program som laddas direkt utav Priiloader för att man ska kunna välja hbc eller USB Loader GX via ikoner eller något vist Wii menyn finns och det finns redan liknande, men inte som jag tycker duger för mig
<Dynamit_dev> Vist är det simpelt program jag håller på med Haffe
<kodein> aldrig fel att börja med det enkla
<Haffe> Det är iallafall enklare att börja med det lätta än att börja med det svåra.
<Dynamit_dev>  www.rar-network.se/Wii/Knapp.test/senaste.knapp.test.rar där är url till den senaste versionen. www.rar-network.se/Wii/Knapp.test./kall.kod/ för källkoden för de olika versionerna
<Dynamit_dev> Men jag kan C dock inte lika bra som C++ (dock kan jag ingen av de så bra så jag kan skriva helt från början själv eller kan men är för lat) men det är bara det att varken C eller C++ funkar att skriva exakt som man är van vid när man ska programmera till Wii
<Dynamit_dev> så där är haken Haffe att det tar jätte lång tid
<Dynamit_dev> det tog över 10 timmar mellan 1.0 och 1.5 i arbetstimmar så var det säkert 4 timmar som skiljde de åt och då är det ändå inte så mycket i kodväg som är nytt för programmet
<Haffe> Tror du att jag tycker om C++?
<Haffe> Jag drömmer fortfarande mardrömmar om stlfelutamtning.
<Haffe> De blir 4 A4 långa.
<Dynamit_dev> C++ är ju rätt enkelt ju
<Dynamit_dev> Men när man ska skriva C eller C++ till Wii så är det inte alltid de variabler och kommandon man är van att skriva som ska användas
<Dynamit_dev> blir mer tokig än vad jag är
<Dynamit_dev> Jag har fått count++ att funka men min trigger som använder sig av den reagerar på ängång eller inte alls ändå så läser jag som en tok för att se hur jag ska göra mitt if statement så det blir som jag vill
<Dynamit_dev> Dog alla av smällen eller
<Ezim> Dynamit_dev: :) nee.
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<kodein> hej pontiak
<Dynamit_dev> Så tack vare en gammal klasskompis så har vi fått det att funka med count satsen jippi
<kodein> jag är ledsen att vi inte magiskt kunde ana oss till en lösning.
<Dynamit_dev> var placeringen av int counter och if satsen, Kodein: det har jag inte begärt heller
<kodein> då är jag istället ledsen över att ha missuppfattat anledningen till att du berättade om problemet
<Dynamit_dev> det är lugnt
<Dynamit_dev> Var mest bara för att jag var frustrerad för stunden då den sa att inget var fel som gjorde att jag skrev
<Ezim> hmm nvidia blobs börjar få frispel med svarta prickar/black dots på skärmen
<realubot> DEt blev nej till Acta.
<realubot> kodein: Jag tycker att Linux var bättre på 80-talet!
<kodein> vem vinner i en poetry slam, ranelid eller pontiak?
<realubot> Pontiak.
<kodein> ja, det känns så.
<realubot> gecko: Här har du infon på ren svenska: http://www.svd.se/nyheter/utrikes/higgs-en-enorm-bedrift_7321473.svd
<realubot> kodein: Det är mer ökta känsla i Pontiaks texter. När han sjunger att han längtar tillbaka till 80-talet så vet man att han menar det.
<realubot> *äkta
<kodein> äjsy däjsy
<realubot> "
<realubot> ”Så mycket som en tredjedel av all cancer i världen kan förebyggas. Genom hälsosamma vanor när det gäller rökning, alkohol, sol, kost och motion minskar man sin risk”, säger Cancerfondens generalsekreterare Stefan Bergh.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Hur ska ett program som fyller det behovet se ut?
<kodein> obligatoriskt: 1 paket cigg om dagen, en halv flaska whisky, 4 timmars sol, köttdiet och flitigt motionerande av fjärrkontrollshanden
<realubot> Jag snackar datorprogram nu.
<kodein> sluta byta ämne då
<realubot> Jag undrar ju hur ett program som åstadkommer detta ska se ut ...
<Dynamit_dev> ske vadå
<kodein> "detta"?
<Dynamit_dev> printf("detta");
<Dynamit_dev> ;P
<realubot> gecko: http://www.dn.se/nyheter/vetenskap/det-storsta-som-hant-fysiken-pa-40-ar
<realubot> kodein: Hur ska ett program som läser det problemet se ut? Problemet med att för få personer känner till hur viktiga lisstilsfaktorerna är.
<realubot> *löser
<Philip5> realubot: vad säger du om journalisten som skrivit det där i dn "De har med mycket hög sannolikhet hittat en partikel som borde vara Higgs. Alla amatörer säger att det absolut är Higgs, men eftersom de är forskare har de ännu högre krav på sannolikhet. "
<Philip5> något som är lite lurt där kanske? använder de google translate för sina artiklar eller nått?
<kodein> higgs har observerats i makrokosmos.
<realubot> Philip5: Det är ju en intervju så möjligt att journalisten har klippt och klistrat lite i svaret.
<realubot> Philip5: Jag reagerade lite på ordet "amatörer" när jag läste det första gången.
<realubot> Det är ett lite lustigt ordval för att beskriva personer som inte är forskare.
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> jag tror inte amatörer har så mycket synpunkter alls i frågan om de räknas som lekmän utan försöker nog greppa teorin som den är först
<kodein> lekmän
<kodein> det är ju folk som aspirerar på det.
<kodein> det är nog egentligen få amatörteoretiskafysiker
<Philip5> fast egentligen skulle jag nog säga att en lekman kanske kan mindre än en amatör om en fråga
<Philip5> de är kanske rätt lika beroende på område och innebörd
<Philip5> kena Ezim
<Ezim> Philip5: kena vännen.
<swecarp> Ezim:  den store har anlänt
<Ezim> Philip5: tumme upp för kernel 3.4.4
<Philip5> swecarp: smyger du där i buskarna och bara observerar
<Ezim> swecarp: tjenis.
<swecarp> Philip5:  nej jag loggade in för en liten stund sedan
<Philip5> aha, missade det
<swecarp> hehe
<Philip5> ser det nu
<Ezim> swecarp: hur gick det med info om grafikkortet?
<swecarp> Ezim:  pm
<Philip5> åh, hemlisar :O
<swecarp> japp
<Ezim> vad gör Philip5 och swecarp för skoj idag?
<KepX> har problem med min pekare
<Ezim> KepX: pekare? smartmobilen?
<KepX> i linux
<KepX> i datorn
<Ezim> KepX: :) ja, även android är linux.
<Ezim> KepX: jaha. okej. pekare är det touchpad du menar?
<Ezim> martens: :) wb.
<KepX> det är så att jag har länkpekare som min normala pekare? :S
<Ezim> hmm Ezim vet inte vad pekare är i det här fallet
<Ezim> KepX: du kan ju alltid testa nyare kärna. kan hjälpa.
<KepX> ok, jag har två olika saker i fel plats typ
<Ezim> martens: pm.
<phnom> KepX: Byt tema då.
<phnom> KepX: Pekartemat är ett vanligt ikontema egentligen.
<KepX> jag vill så gärna ha det pekartema
<phnom> KepX: Byt ut pekarna då, det är som sagt i stort sett ett vanligt ikontema
<KepX> http://customize.org/xcursors/39405
<phnom> Ligger i ~/.icons eller /usr/share/icons beroende på hur du installerade det skulle jag trp
<KepX> aa
<Ezim> KepX: :) hmm du menar alltså muspekaren?
<KepX> japp
<Ezim> KepX: haha okej. förstod det inte början.
<Ezim> :) ja då har phnom rätt angående tema
<KepX> den fungerar fint i wine då är som den ska
<Ezim> KepX: faenza är snygg tema oavsett skrivbordsval
<Ezim> KepX: bör finnas valmöjlighet för muspekare för temam i Ubuntu. Kör du Kubuntu kan jag hjälpa dig.
<Ezim> Philip5: har kde 4.8.4 landat för er?
<phnom> KepX: leta rätt på vart det ligger och byt namn på de pekarna du vill byta
<KepX> jag har gjort exakt vad det står i description
<Philip5> Ezim: länge sedan
<phnom> KepX: Är det handen du får istället eller?
<KepX> aa
<Philip5> har till och med kommit updates av 4.8.4 med några patcher
<Ezim> Philip5: nice. vi får den nog snart
<Philip5> tyckte du sa att ni alltid var så snabba med uppdateringar
<Philip5> men nu sitter alltså swecarp med gammal kde?!?! :O
<phnom> KepX: Så, byt namn på left_ptr (handen) och den som är rätt och se om det löser sig.
<Ezim> Philip5: gammal och gammal det är ju 4.8.2
<Philip5> ja det är ju lastgammalt när man nu kör 4.8.4 och ni inte ens fått 4.8.3 :O
<Philip5> trodde jag en sådan bra dist fixade snabbt
<Philip5> bbl
<KepX> phnom: vet ju inte riktigt vilken det är för jag kan inte se pekaren i icons
<phnom> KepX: Packa upp arkivet, byt namn, packa ihop det och installera som du gjorde förra gången.
<hejsan> ez
<hejsan> Ezim:
<phnom> hejsan hejsan
<hejsan> hej phnom
<KepX> phnom: fattar inte varför det skulle funka?
<phnom> KepX: För att det är bara ett gäng bilder... Om Ubuntu letar efter "arrow" så kommer den ta den fil som heter "arrow".
<KepX> så ska jag byta namn på de två?
<phnom> KepX: http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/static/Docs/PyQt4/html/qcursor.html#a-note-for-x11-users
<phnom> KepX: Ja, det var väl det jag sa?
<KepX> phnom: jag fick en normal pekare fast den pekar åt höger typ
<KepX> åt andra hållet som den igentligen ska ligga åt :)
<phnom> KepX: Ta den som pekar åt rätt håll istället då ;P
<Ezim> ping swecarp
<Ezim> Philip5: wb.
<Ezim> Philip5: :) du kör ju med kärnan 3.2 den är ju stenåldern
<Philip5> tackar, var ute på en löparrunda
<Philip5> haha, har du väntat med den repliken sedan jag gick?! :D
<Ezim> Philip5: nee. jag loggade också in rätt så nyligen.
<Philip5> swecarp: känns det inte jobbigt att inte köra senaste kde utan en gammal version som man inte ens kör om man kör kubuntu?!?! :P
<Ezim> Philip5: :) den kommer ju snart till mageia 2.
<Ezim> kör man mageia cauldron kör man :P ännu nyare
<Philip5> snart och snart... snart kommer kde 4.8.5 till kubuntu
<realubot> http://www.24.se/usb-20-till-sata--ide-omvandlare--adapter-kit-p-13370.aspx?externalsearch=1
<realubot> eller
<realubot> http://www.24.se/usb-20-till-sataide-2535--adapterkabel--natdel-p-19391.aspx
<Ezim> Philip5: :) mageia kör stabilitet.
<realubot> Det skiljer 100 kr i pris. Vad får man för pengarna?
<realubot> *mer än 100 kr.
<gecko> Inte illa pinkat. Min resa ToR Östersund gav en inkomst på 40000 kr
<Philip5> tsss
<realubot> Jag måste fixa strömförsörjningen via SATA i det billigare fallet?
<realubot> gecko: How come?
<Ezim> Philip5: avund :)?
<Philip5> knappast
<gecko> realubot< Jag har tur som en tok :)
<realubot> gecko: Vunnit på spel?
<gecko> realubot< Något sådant ja
<gecko> Så nu blir det en åkgräsklippare
<gecko> Hm. Tror jag iaf
<realubot> gecko: Köp en robotgräsklippare.
<realubot> Så slipper du åkat.
<gecko> realubot<  Nä dom är för klena. Och köra är väldigt roligt
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<swecarp> gecko:
<realubot> gecko: När får vi se ditt nya hus då?
<realubot> Eller är ditt nya HQ hemligt?
<realubot> madbear: Engleska mord. Ny serie med GW: http://www.svt.se/engelska-mord/
<realubot> gecko: Jag måste uträtta ett ärende. Håller du koll på ungarna under tiden?
<realubot> Hör ni det? Jag överlämnar ansvaret till gecko nu. Jag vill inte höra från gecko att ni har busat under tiden jag har varit afk. Är det klart?
<gusnan> Troll.
<Ezim> Philip5: :) det är du, men vill ej erkänna.
<defektz> eziiijm
<Ezim> defektz: :P Ezim så man blir :P uppmärksammad att någon skriver.
<defektz> :)
<Ezim> defektz: hur går det med sabayon eller underbara gentoo-världen?
<defektz> jorå funkar fortfarande bra.
<defektz> själv?
<Ezim> defektz: nice. har uppgraderat kärnan till 3.4.4
<Ezim> :) blev bäst om jag vill kunna nyttja nvidia blobs
<defektz> ok..
<Ezim> defektz: hade probs med nvidia blobs+3.3.* och trådlös.
<Ezim> passade ej ath5k
<Ezim> hastigheten var uruselt och ostabilt
<madbear> realubot: koolt
<defektz> ath5k funkar perfektz här :)
<defektz> kör även 9k till mitt andra kort. och det funkar väl sissådär... har dock blivit mkt bättre
<defektz> ath5k till aircrack är bäst
<defektz> testing
<Ezim> defektz: vilken kärna?
<defektz> 3.4
<defektz> .0
<Ezim> defektz: jepp 3.4.* fungerar det toppen
<Ezim> defektz: :) jag kör ju som de tuffa grabbarna 3.4.4
<defektz> hårt ;)
<defektz> har du kompilerat den själv då?
<Ezim> defektz: :P visst är jag.
<Ezim> defektz: nee jag drog ner filerna från mageia 3, då jag inte orkade köra paketen för mageia 2 :).
<Ezim> defektz: eftersom jag har nvidia blobs fick jag också dra ner rätt version för 3.4.4
<defektz> ok
<phnom> Jelly Bean!
<Barre> phnom: på vilken device?
<phnom> Galaxy Nexus
<Barre> fungerar bra?
<phnom> Hittills ja, har inte lekt så mycket med det än
<Barre> hackat in själv, eller hsr de släpot den officiellt?
<phnom> Nä, jag fick mecka lite med clockworkmod
<Barre> ahh... spännande :)
<phnom> Den bästa featuren är att jag kan synka facebook till kontakter igen :D
<coffe> fungerar på samsung i 4.0
<phnom> Inte på nexusen
<coffe> sns måste vara trasig på den då .
<coffe> vill ha JB till min feleton
<coffe> har ju kört den vanilla i snart 2v
<Haffe> Jag skulle vilja få upp min till 2.3.
<coffe> oj
<coffe> vad är det för lur då ?
<phnom> Jag gillar att Sony PC Companion hittar min lur och gnäller över att det "är fel i kommunikationen"
<coffe> funderar på att sälja min s3a och köpa en lte senare
<Haffe> Jag börjar fundera på vad en smartphone ska vara bra för.
<Haffe> De äter batterier.
<gecko> Tänk att man ska bli störd när man minst vill det
<gecko> Men nu har lugnet lägrat sig i bostaden äntligen
<morten771> du får bygga en egen smartphone som har ett par veckors battertid som en mobiltelefon bör ha Haffe
<morten771> gecko: alla sover i huset nu?
<kodein> om man bygger en telefon i ericsson hotline-storlek idag så skulle nog batteriet räcka rätt länge
<spacebug-> jaha typiskt. När det pratades om ljud i en kanal igår så undrade jag varför jag inte såg mitt inbyggda ljudkorts ingång. Men sen när jag skulle prova mitt soundblasterljudkorts ingång (som jag vet har funkat) så fick jag inte det heller att fungera. Blev sne och beställde förut ett sånt "Asus Xonar DX" (tror inte jag behöver ett D2X). Iaf sen fick jag mitt soundblaster att fungera igen och nu precis fick jag
<spacebug-> även mitt inbyggda att fungera. Aja ett nytt ljudkort kan väl inte skada (om jag nu får det att fungera haha)
<_Trullo> när beräknas den första pointreleasen till 12.04 komma?
<_Trullo> det står juli på lite sidor
<arand> _Trullo: /msg ubottu !schedule-#ubuntu+1
<arand> Hmm, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule snarare
<kodein> argusti har det väl varit hela tiden
<cutgah> Hej, jag har god erfarenhet av denna kanal så tänkte kolla om någon kan hjälpa med min motorola defy som har blivit bricked igen så pass att jag inte kan göra någonting annat än att starta upp bootloadern. Jag använder rsd lite och sbf froyo retail nordic. Men denna gång fungerar det inte! jag får: error verifying code group 33 checksums. även 39 osv. Går det att fixa checksum
<cutgah> errors? :O
<spacebug-> tjena Ezim
<Ezim> spacebug-: tjenis. vad görs?
<spacebug-> chattar mest just nu. Har grejjat med datorn innan
<spacebug-> själv då?
<Ezim> spacebug-: kollade precis färdig en film.
<gecko> Otroligt vad enkelt det var att roota min Samsung S3 :)
<spacebug-> Ezim: vilken?
<gecko> Odin samt CF-root fixade det galant
<spacebug-> gecko: varför roota?
<gecko> För att vissa applikationer kräver att den ska vara rootad
<spacebug-> happ
<Ezim> spacebug-: the bucket list.
<spacebug-> Ezim: bra?
<Ezim> spacebug-: jag tyckte det :).
<spacebug-> gecko: kan man alltid få tillbaka den helt orginal sen?
<spacebug-> Ezim: ok ;)
<Ezim> spacebug-: när ska du köra mageia 2 med kde?
<Ezim> :) vi behöver QA-personer.
<gecko> Det går att ta tillbaka fabriksinställningar lätt
<spacebug-> gecko: okey.
<spacebug-> Ezim: njea jag byter inte dist bara sådär. Ska jag använda KDE kan jag lika gärna köra det i ubuntu hehe
<cutgah> Hej, jag har en motorola defy och kommer inte in i recovery. Kan detta bero på att jag har för låg batterinivÅ? Eller kan jag ha förstört den funktionen i samband med att jag brickade den?
<Ezim> spacebug-: :) mageia är bättre kde dist än vad kubuntu är tyvärr
<Ezim> annars gillar jag kubuntu skarpt
<Ezim> trots att jag QA-testar så är den stabilare än kubuntu... kde 4.8.3 förstörde all nöje för mig med kubuntu... du var den som upptäckte det åt mig :)
<Ezim> minns?
<einand> vart är Philip5 ?
<Ezim> spacebug-: kanske bluesystem kan vara kubuntus räddning. jag hoppas det i alla fall.
<einand> Philip6: är du Philip5 isf kolla in denna länken http://www.nikonimglib.com/dcdata/index.html.en#os-windows
<Ezim> einand: :) skriv heja kde. då vaknar han till.
<einand>  heja kde
<Ezim> einand: :) han vaknade.
<Philip5> einand: ja vad är det med den
<Philip5> ?
<einand> Philip5: installerat den?
<Philip5> nope
<einand> Philip5: ok
<einand> vad är det?
<spacebug-> Ezim: bluesystem?
<Philip5> det är korrigering av deffekter i linserna i oblektiven
<einand> ok
<einand> kan väl vara nyttigt?
<Philip5> ja men om det där nu är uppdatering för kameran så har jag redan stöd för de objektiv jag har
<Philip5> tror också det bara gäller om man fotar jpg
<einand> men du kanske skaffar nya, och är för raw också
<einand> den lagrar ju korritionsdatan i raw bilden
<Philip5> med raw gör man det i raweditorn
<Ezim> spacebug-: bluesystem står nu för ekonomiska biten för kubuntu, förr så betalade canonical för riddells arbete för kubuntu inom canonical.
<Ezim> spacebug-: bluesystem har faktiskt gått steget längre och anställt/betalar fler utvecklarna än vad canonical gjorde för kubuntu
<Ezim> så framtiden kan bli kubuntus. hoppas personligen dom lämnar ubuntu familjen och blir en dist som är direkt baserad på debian.
<einand> vad är bluesystem?
<spacebug-> Ezim: ok
<Ezim> einand: http://blue-systems.com/
<HakanS> Kubuntu kommer alltid att bygga på Ubuntu.
<Philip5> einand: jag har precis köpt mig en ljusmätare :D
<einand> Philip5: varför?
<Philip5> ställa in blixtar
<einand> ok
<einand> så advancerad har jag inte blivit, om någonsin
<Ezim> HakanS: du har nog rätt. det kommer också vara kubuntus fall, men jag hoppas att jag har fel.
<gecko> http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/365/shot000001g.png. En vy från en screencapture med rootad mobil
<Ezim> HakanS: kubuntu har allvarliga brister inom viktiga områden.
<einand> gecko: gösses vilken upplösning den måste ha
<gecko> Och iom att jag lyckats att roota den så kan jag få in ubuntu :)
<gecko> einand< Jag är klart nöjd :)
<coffe> gecko, free bvnc .. funkar bra i s3
<gecko> Vet inte vad det är
<gecko> Aha
<coffe> remote desktop för gnome etc.
<coffe> zoom å allt funkar bra .. även då jag har dual screens
<HakanS> Ezim: Var tycker du att Kubuntu har brister?
<Ezim> HakanS: pakethanteraren som kommer med kubuntu är fortfarande i mitt tycke beta. den kan bli riktigt bra, minst lika bra som Ubuntus pakethanterare.
<gecko> Men då kör du inte ubuntu i mobilen
<spacebug-> Ezim: använder du inte terminalen? ^-^
<coffe> gecko,  körde i min s1, men tyckte de var för segt..  inte testat i s3
<Ezim> HakanS: hmm vill du att jag listar upp allt? då får du börja anteckna. :)
<gecko> Eller rättare sagt inte installerat i mobilen
<Ezim> spacebug-: jag trivs med terminalen, dock försöker jag tänka på andra än mig själv och synnerligen de mindre linux vana.
<HakanS> Ezim: Ta de viktigaste.
<gecko> I en platta funkar då ubuntu riktigt bra
<Ezim> HakanS: okej. gtk integrationen som de utlovades för kubuntu 12.04 suger fortfarande. installera pavucontrol och du kommer se att ikonerna ser trasiga ut.
<coffe> gecko,  tänkte köpa den skärm/tangentbord man pluggar in i micruusb med den mtb std eller vad den heter.
<gecko> Jo jag har ett liknande
 * einand har kommit på vad hans Hallon paj skall jobba med
<Ezim> HakanS: installation av .deb filer via muon är fortfarande bristfällig, man vet inte om den verkligen fungerar eller inte.
<Ezim> uppdateringshanteraren har irriterande buggar som finns workaround om man söker, men ännu ingen fix.
<coffe> gecko,  senaste swipy betan har ju även svenskt röst stöd..
<Ezim> kanske det viktigaste av allt all bearbetning av debian filer för de ska lira bra med kubuntu/debian skapar lätthet regressioner. jag råkade ut för det när kde 4.8.3 kom ut för kubuntu. buggen var kubuntu, specifik för buggen fanns ej i debian. kubuntu folket hade ingen susning om vad felet kunde varit.
<Ezim> HakanS: är det okej som början? :)
<Ezim> HakanS: installationen av kubuntu är översättningsmässigt fortfarande trasig.
<gecko> coffe< Swipy?
<coffe> gecko, swype.. ett tangentbord.
<gecko> coffe< Aha
<coffe> gecko,  de jag gillar bäst .. är gpsen .. den är så grymt snabb
<gecko> coffe< Ok. Inget jag provat faktiskt. Jag hitta till COOP och ICA :)
<HakanS> Ezim: Personligen har jag inte upplevt några av de problem du räknar upp. På vilket sätt skulle dessa problem försvunna om man baserade Kubuntu på Debian?
<coffe> gecko,  jag var på besök i södra sverige.. och via den hittade jag överallt.
<Ezim> HakanS: viktigaste av allt, man undviker regressioner som sker när kubuntu använder debian source code och patchar till det så det lirar med kubuntu.
<gecko> coffe< ja det låter förträffligt
<Ezim> det blir svårare att hantera. HakanS det innebär inte per automatik att alla problem försvinner, dock mer lätt att hantera.
<coffe> gecko,  men du anv de.. för vädret på home screen.. tar ju reda på din plats via den
<gecko> coffe<  Hm. Nja jag har ingen gps påslagen
<Ezim> HakanS: :) inte råkat ut för? använder du inte muon? har du inte märkt hur trasiga ikonerna ser ut i kubuntu med gtk applikationer?
<gecko> Tror jag :)
<coffe> gecko,  ok .   om du anv din dator för att kolla på film .. så kör jag rygel och clvc på datorn och ett dlna program i telefonen för styra det.. grymt smidigt
<einand> HakanS: man får äldre mer vältestade system och ännu mera irriteation från mig
<HakanS> Ezim: Ja, jag använder muon. Jag använder nästan inga gtk-program.
<Ezim> HakanS: ja, muon är beta och om du ej har märkt det så är du väldigt lyckligt lottad. som ett exemel
<Ezim> ee
<gecko> coffe< det är för anacerat för mig
<coffe> gecko,  säger han som rootat sin lur
<Ezim> exempel installera google chrome och väck mig om muon lyckats installera den och allt
<gecko> coffe<  :D. Jag har tur som en tok
<Ezim> HakanS: installera pavucontrol och du får :) bevittna hur trasig gtk verktyg är under kubuntu
<gecko> Men nu ska en gammal trött man tacka för sig
<coffe> gecko,  min försvann när jag uppdaterade..    orkade inte fixa via  flash .. utan var slö körde odin.
<Ezim> HakanS: uppdaterings notifieraren ger svarta ränder och det finns workaround, men ännu ingen fix åt problemet.
<Ezim> HakanS: för närvarande är tom apper mer slagkraftig än muon programcentral
<Ezim> dock har muon en ljus framtid och fram till dess är alla kubuntu användare beta användare
<Ezim> precis som unity var under 11.04 och delvis 11.10
<Ezim> :) eftersom bluesystem betalar för muon utvecklaren kan man alltid hoppas att muon blir riktigt bra inom kort
<Ezim> HakanS: testa mageia 2 (kde) och jämför sedan med kubuntu. du kommer märka kubuntus brister tydligare.
<HakanS> Ezim: Var får du svarta ränder? I systembrickan?
<Ezim> nej ungefär mitt på skärmen om jag inte minns fel.
<HakanS> Ezim: Inget som drabbat mig i alla fall.
<HakanS> Ezim: Fungerar gtk-program bättre i mageia?
<Ezim> HakanS: :) du är lyckligt lottad. det har drabbat många. dock kanske den är extra snäll mot alla riktiga kubuntisar :P därute.
<Ezim> HakanS: mycket bättre.
<Ezim> ser precis ut som de skulle gjort under gnome
<Ezim> HakanS: även pulseaudio lirar bättre med mageia än med kubuntu.
<Ezim> HakanS: enkla orsaken till varför pulseaudio lirar bättre med mageia är pga en av mageia utvecklarna arbetar uppströms med pulseaudio
<HakanS> Ezim: Mageia använder kanske en annan gtk+-stil?
<Ezim> HakanS: även om jag gillar kde mer än andra DE under linux, skulle jag ej rekommendera Kubuntu 12.04. Faktiskt gör de andra Buntusar ett bättre jobb.
<Ezim> HakanS: nej det gör dom inte.
<HakanS> Kör du widgetstilen oxygen-gtk i mageia också?
<Ezim> HakanS: pulseaudio buggen jag upplevde fanns inte med Ubuntu 12.04. Hade stannat med Ubuntu 12.04, men jag svårt arbeta med Unity. Annars känns Ubuntu betydligt bättre.
<Ezim> HakanS: ja.
<Ezim> HakanS: :) jag kört kubuntu tillräckligt länge för veta dess styrkor och svagheter. Det trodde jag att du visste :).
<HakanS> Ezim: Jag har kört in pavucontrol nu. Jag ser inga fel i den. Vad är det som inte är bra?
<Ezim> HakanS: kolla noga så märker du :).
<Ezim> HakanS: http://i.imgur.com/x3cqq.png
<Ezim> jämför nu ikonerna till höger med varandra
<HakanS> Ja, det är andra ikoner hos mig.
<Ezim> HakanS: inte bara det. trasiga ikoner hos dig :).
<Ezim> HakanS: testa som sagt mageia 2 och jämför med kubuntu 12.04. lägg nu din ubuntu bundenhet åt sidan och var ärlig emot dig själv. du kommer förstå varför jag tycker att kubuntu har många viktiga områden som behöver fixas samt bli stabilare.
<Ezim> när kubuntu blivit av med barnsjukan, ja, då, HakanS är Kubuntu verkligen bästa KDE disten därute.
<HakanS> Jag hjälper hellre till att förbättra kubuntu än att hoppa över till en annan dist.
<Ezim> HakanS: kubuntu har alla förutsättningar att lyckas. 1. bluesystem pumpar in pengar till fler utvecklare än vad canonical gjorde 2. grym community och stor användarbas. 3. intressanta verktyg, som tyvärr ännu inte jag personligen kan klassa stabilt.
<Ezim> HakanS: bra filosofi. det var precis det jag gjorde för kubuntu :). problemet var att "mitt" problem så förstod inte ens de ansvariga själv varför de strulade.
<Ezim> HakanS: :) vill du så kan jag även namnge :P den skyldiga för mitt besvär med pulseaudio under kubuntu.
<Ezim> HakanS: dessa förbättringar du nämner, nämnde jag åt kubuntu utvecklarna redan under kubuntu 11.10. de lovade mig att det skulle bli fixad med 12.04.
<Ezim> :) så dum, som är gick jag på det.
<Ezim> HakanS: sedan är det definitivt inte fel att testa olika distar. man märker vad som fungerade bättre eller sämre med tidigare disten. hade jag inte testat runt, hade jag trott att många av mina problem med kubuntu berodde på uppströms, men nej, dessa är kubuntu specifika.
<Ezim> defektz: pm.
<Ezim> DrGrov: hej :). bra final det var.
<DrGrov> Ezim: Nämn inget tack
<Ezim> länge sedan med en så målrik final. spanien spelade inte ens med en anfallare. måste nog vara genomtidernas bästa fotbollslandslag. dom är ju historiska.
<Ezim> http://edition.cnn.com/2012/07/04/tech/physics-higgs-particle/index.html?hpt=hp_t2
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-05
<realubot> Kaffe nu tjejer.
<einand> realubot: intresserad av detaljer i senaste såpan?
<realubot> einand: Ja. :D
<realubot> Vad har hänt i senaste avsnittet av Härrydas svar på Dallas?
<einand> realubot: jag snacka med hans son igår
<einand> realubot: http://pastebin.com/QJTJ27hY
<einand> realubot: dog du?
<realubot> einand: Nej. Jag läste.
<realubot> einand: Det var ju inte så spännande ...
<gecko> Ännu en dag att fördriva på något lämpligt sätt
<christoffer> :)
<christoffer> känner samma sak
<christoffer> kanske ska börja med att handla lite mat
<gecko> Att vika flyttkartonger är ju väldigt intressant
<Whiskey> Kan man få xrdp att logga in till RealVNC? Tänkte så jag får fram consolen
<larsemil> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=354072691327853&set=a.284935181574938.65677.138267619575029&type=3
<larsemil> related ^
<defektz> blippblopp
<defektz> .
<gecko> Sådär. Då var dagen bestyr irl avklarade
<gecko> Dagens förhållningsorder från hustrun innan hon gick på jobbet. jag fick inte sova och så skulle jag äta bra. Undrar om jag är omyndigförklarad :)
<Haffe> The drama.
<gecko> Nu ska jag kolla på blocket efter en åkgräsklippare
<bobo123> hm...
<kodein> mycket att fundera på är det
<bobo123> det står att "Det krävs en inbjudan för att gå in i #ubuntu-se-offtopic" verkar lite konstigt, eller har den lagt ner?
<kodein> det senare, ja
<amelia> bobo123: den är nedlagd.
<bobo123> aha
<kodein> A-Ha
<gusnan> Nedlagd? Den har väl snarare flyttat hit?
<kodein> varthän flyttade on-topic-kanalen?
<gusnan> DET är en riktigt bra fråga... :)
<HakanS> gusnan: Kanalen är nedlagd p.g.a att vi tillåter en viss grad av offtopic här.
 * bobo123 tänker hålla den graden benhårt så inte den börjar slacka lite
<HakanS> Tyvärr är det inte mycket ubuntu- och loco-diskussioner här.
<Haffe> kodein: The smell of industry.
<kodein> hur får man mojängen som dyker upp när man trycker alt-f2 att bete sig som launchern gjorde i tidigare gnome?
<Haffe> Vilket vm kör du?
<Haffe> gnome-shell?
<Haffe> Förresten kodein hur gick det med dina idéer om facebookterminal?
<kodein> nä, unity
<kodein> hmm?
<Haffe> Jag hörde en massa prat om att arbetsstationerna mest var facebook och minecrafterminaler.
<kodein> det är de väl.
<Haffe> Jag är enig.
<Haffe> Jag känner mest att folket har fått vad folket vill ha i den frågan.
<ePax> 0_o
<kodein> o_0
<madbear> HakanS: loco-diskussioner?
<madbear> som vad ska man prata om då?
<bobo123> loco betyder säker något som jag inte känner till. förmodligen local community organisation kanske
<HakanS> bobo123: LoCo = Local Community.  http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<bobo123> ok
<kodein> Haffe: har jag uppfattat dig korrekt rätt?
 * Haffe streakar kanalen.
<spacebug-> hum hehe
<christoffer> Någon här inne som har koll på HTML/CSS? ...jag undrar om man kan tvinga radbrytning efter första ordet i en mening
<christoffer> med bara CSS
<Haffe> Det går väl med vanlig html?
<kodein> hur tänkte du att CSS ska veta var dina meningar börjar?
<christoffer> kodein, nej, det är ju det som var svårt =) ...men finns ju CSS attribut som identifierar typ det sista elementet i en följde osv
<christoffer> men kom på en lösning
<christoffer> har <strong> taggar runt första ordet i alla meningar
<christoffer> och sedan display:inline på <strong> elementen
<christoffer> display:block
<christoffer> menar jag
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Philip5> brb
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<gecko> Här är ett tips via min S3. Bar för dom i kanalen som inte är så noga med omgänget. https://vimeo.com/45252988
<gecko> *bra
<realubot> Vad är den bra för?
<gecko> Kolla sjukdomar
<kodein> war? huh? what is it good for? absolutely nothing.
<gecko> Nu har jag kommit till fel kanal. Trodde det var en Svensk
<gusnan> Och jag som trodde jag hade kommit till en kanal som handlade om Ubuntu... (om man nu skall vara sån...)
<gecko> Det trodde jag också
<gecko> En Svensk Ubuntu
<gecko> Men nu är det så att man får skriva om annat om det inte är supportfrågor som behandlas
<realubot> christoffer: br?
<realubot> christoffer: Jaha. Enbart efter första ordet?
<bobo123> christoffer: ja första i varje mening går nog inte. första ordet i varje stycke går ju att fixa dock. och du behöver ju inte använda strong, det går ju märka upp ord, eller meningar med span också
<swecarp> Ezim:  kena
<Ezim> swecarp: kena.
<gecko> Tjena Carpen. Hur går det?
<swecarp> gecko:  åthelvete
<gecko> swecarp<  ?
<swecarp> misslyckas med att köra mageia
<gecko> swecarp< Ok. Varför då?
<swecarp> grafik problem tror jag
<Ezim> swecarp: provade du de tipsen jag nämnde för dig?
<gecko> swecarp<  Ja det är mindre roligt. Men i vilken dator
<Ezim> xdriver=sisimedia
<Ezim> XFdrake
<Ezim> ?
<swecarp> Ezim:  inte xf
<swecarp> laptopen från dig
<swecarp> gecko:
<Ezim> swecarp: med XFdrake så väljer man från terminalen kortet osv
<gecko> swecarp<  Aha. Då förstår jag. Men som du kanske kommer ihåg så installerar jag utanför datorn pga problem med CD
<Ezim> gecko: fick du köra usb?
<swecarp> ok nu är jag med gecko
<gecko> Jag installerad via en rack som jag anslöt via USB
<Ezim> gecko: rack?
<gecko> Ja en lite billig grej som man kopplar en HDD till
<gecko> Sen är det bara att välja rätt vid install
<Ezim> gecko: okej. fungerade det inte med vanlig cd?
<gecko> Nä det är något tok med CD som jag skrev
<swecarp> gecko:  går det inte att köra från usb
<gecko> Inte ens en extern CD funkade
<Ezim> gecko: cd-läsaren eller var det problem med cd?
<gecko> Ezim<  CD-läsaren så klart :)
<Ezim> gecko: :) skriv då cd-läsaren
<gecko> swecarp< Vad menar du nu?
<gecko> Ezim< Trodde du skulle fatta ändå pojkspoling
<Ezim> gecko: :) sorry gubb-tok.
<gecko> :)
<swecarp> om jag kör in det på en usb kan man ite ha fungerande program där och bota från usbn
<gecko> swecarp< Nu fattar jag din fråga. Men då får det inte finnas något på HDD
<gecko> swecarp< Gör som jag. Ta ur den och koppla till USB
<gecko> Det funkar galant
<gecko> Du kan få låna adaptern som jag brukar använda
<swecarp> gecko: vet du någon som jag fixa en laptop som det är glapp i
<gecko> swecarp< Jag trodde du kom ihåg att det varv problem med CD-LÄSAREN
<swecarp> det hadde jag missat gecko
<gecko> swecarp< Vad menar du med glapp?
<swecarp> gecko:  elförsörjningen verkar vara knas
<gecko> swecarp< Det lär väl finnas många som fixar sådant
<gecko> swecarp< Tryck i den 12 gånger så är det ok
<gecko> Oopops. 2 ggr :)
<swecarp> gecko:  vad menar du
<swecarp> det är inte på den från dig
<gecko> Aha
<gecko> Du blandar äpplen och päron :D
<swecarp> nu ska det fikas och mysas med frugan lite
<swecarp> frukt sallad
<gecko> Mysa denna tid på dygnet. Märks att du är ung
<Ezim> swecarp: ha det nice.
<swecarp> kaffet var inte klart
<gecko> Fy för den lede vad jag blev trött av att sitta ute i solen
<gecko> Känns som jag har 45  i feber
<swecarp> gecko:  dax att bada isvak då
<gecko> swecarp< Nja. DÃ¥ blir det 1 cm kallt
<gecko> swecarp< Ska jag skicka ned USB-adaptern till
<swecarp> menar du att man tar ur hdd och kör in programmet från annan dator
<gecko> swecarp< Precis. Hur enkelt som helst
<swecarp> ok lägg den på posten så får jag testa
<gecko> swecarp<  Det ligger på lådan imorgon
<swecarp> ok går till baka om ett par dagar
<gecko> Ingen panik
<Ezim> swecarp+ gecko=goa gubb-tok :)
<hexabit> Ezim: Tjena! :)
<hexabit> Ezim: Allt bra med dig?
<Ezim> hexabit: bara bra.
<Ezim> hexabit: hur är allt med dig?
<Ezim> hexabit: :) ungarna sover?
<hexabit> Ezim: Jo det är bra.Mycket kodande bara :)
<hexabit> Ezim: heheh när dom har sommarlov så dom vägrar sova innan 22.00
<Ezim> hexabit: ungarna har helt rätt :P.
<Ezim> hexabit: kodar något skoj?
<gecko> Mycket info via CTCP? :D
<gecko> Ezim< Hm :)
<hexabit> Ezim: Ja det är en grejj till jobbet som håller koll på lite Oracle-pylar och snurrar i en AIX :)
<hexabit> Ezim: Och lite hobbyprojekt
<Ezim> hexabit: nice nice.
<Ezim> gecko: :) vad har du gjort idag?
<hexabit> Ezim: Kaffe. strax tbx
<Ezim> hexabit: kaffe så sent? :)
<swecarp> alla goa gubbar och barn nu är det kaffe dax
<Ezim> te är bättre så här tids
<Ezim> ni ogillar nog bra sömn :)
<swecarp> gecko:  när adapter har kommit så kommer jag att fråga massor
<gecko> Ezim<  Inte mycket. Tvättat bilen, kollat på huset, kanske köpt en åkgräsklippare, flörtat med kvinnor
<Ezim> gecko: :) låter ju skoj.
<gecko> swecarp< Gör det du. Men kanske du skulle ringa
<Ezim> gecko: du är nog populär bland kvinnorna i byn
<Ezim> :)
<gecko> Ezim<  Nja det vete rackarn. Dom är nog mer rädda än förtjusta
<Ezim> gecko: :) alla medel är tillåtna.
<dataviruset> jag har denna koden i en fil: "echo $2 | tee $1" -- och anropar filen med ./fil.sh /foo/bar/test.txt 'hejsan svejsan
<dataviruset> hejsan svejsan'    -- varför blir allt på en enda rad? :o
<dataviruset> i /foo/bar/test.txt, alltså
<gecko> Ezim< Precis.
<gecko> Nu är det slut på friden. Hustrun kom hem
<Ezim> :) gecko ha det skoj med frugan
<gecko> Ezim<  Hm. Jag lär väl få skäll för jag har stänkt vatten i diskhon
<Ezim> gecko: :) helt rätt av henne.
<Ezim> gecko: gå nu och diska :P
<gecko> Ezim< Diska? Är du från dina sinnen ?
<Ezim> gecko: :) nee.. nu ska man se film
<gecko> Ezim<  Jasså det har kommit ut en ny porrfilm idag igen. Mycket nöje
<dataviruset> löste problemet, var tvungen att ha: echo "$2" | tee $1
<Ezim> gecko: the raven.. :) ingen porrfilm..
 * swecarp vinkar till alla i kanalen
 * phnom vinkar tillbaka
<gecko> Ezim< Raven=röven= porrfilm :)
 * gecko vinkar till kvinnorna på gården
<swecarp> gecko:  uppför dig du är ju gift nu
<Ezim> gecko: :) kolla på imbd..
<gecko> swecarp<  Tyvärr har jag efter mina 3 giftemål inte den förmågan :)
<gecko> Ezim< Jag bara tokas med dig
<gecko> Som varandes en alphahane så är man alltid på jakt efter byten. vet ni inte det era pojkspolingar?
<swecarp> gecko:  är gubbsjuk
 * gecko måste fixa en kurs åt kanalen
<gecko> swecarp< Nope. Jag inser bara min storhet som avelshane
<swecarp> gecko:  orkar du det
<gecko> Om jag slipper det fysiska och underhållen så :)
<Ezim> :) bara 3 giftermål gecko?
<gecko> Ezim<  Jo jag har inte hunnit med mer
<Ezim> gecko: :) skämtade. det är väldans mycket.
<gecko> Ezim< Tycker du? Ja kanske det
<gecko> Men nu är det slut på detta bytande
<gecko> Jag har funnit min själsfrände. tror jag :)
<swecarp> dax att ta ut hundarna på lite bus
<gecko> Hälsa dom
<swecarp> gecko:  kan jag ringa dig senare
<gecko> swecarp<  Beror på vad du menar med senare. Ska försöka vara vaken till 21
<swecarp> före det blir om ca 1 timme
<swecarp> gecko:
<gecko> Helt ok
<Haffe> Hej alla glada.
<coffe> hek
<coffe> -k+j
<Haffe> Vad har ni för er?
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<Haffe> Undrar om det regnar.
 * gecko lämnar walkover för i  afton
<Ezim> swecarp, gecko och Philip5. bamseligan är :p online.
<swecarp> Ezim: wb
<Ezim> swecarp: thx. gjorde rent burken efter filmen.
<swecarp> Ezim:  tillhör knattarna
<Ezim> swecarp: :) jepp jämfört med gecko är du bebis.
<swecarp> Ezim:  då är du inte ens entanke i din fars huvud
<Ezim> swecarp: :).
<Ezim> swecarp: hur gick det med hundarna och mysa med din hustru?
<swecarp> Ezim:  hund bus blev mydsa med frugan blev det inte
<Ezim> mydsa?
<swecarp> ops mysa ska det vara
<Ezim> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1210_power1&num=1
<Ezim> swecarp: :) okej.
<Ezim> Linux localhost.localdomain 3.4.4-desktop586-2.mga3  <<--- swecarp :)
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<swecarp> Ezim: ????
<Ezim> swecarp: :) kärnan laptopen kör med.
<Ezim> swecarp: inget du behöver köra med om allt fungerar för dig.
<swecarp> Ezim:  har du uppdaterat kärnan
<Ezim> swecarp: jepp.
<swecarp> jaha kollade det finnns inga uppdateringar
<Ezim> swecarp: :) bör ej finnas då jag manuellt uppgraderade kärnan
<swecarp> Ezim:  ok din nörd
<Ezim> swecarp: :) blev tvungen om jag ville köra nvidia blobs+bra wifi hastighet/stabilitet
<Ezim> swecarp: så om du behöver ny kärna ifall du har något nytt som ej fungerar med 3.3.* kärnan hojta till
<swecarp> jaha du ska alltid vara värst
<Ezim> swecarp: :) självklart.
<swecarp> Ezim:  du vet att jag hojtar
<Ezim> swecarp: :) bra det.
<swecarp> hojt
<Ezim> haha
<Ezim> swecarp: vad gjorde du av med gubbtok nr1?
<Ezim> realubot: tjenis.
<swecarp> han somnade Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp: :P eller så jagar frugan honom med tofflan
<swecarp> japp det är nog så att han är sveriges största toffel
<realubot> Ezim: Tjenixen.
<realubot> Ezim: Wzup in da hood?
<Ezim> swecarp: :) hoppas han inte ser oss skriva.
<Ezim> realubot: :) bara bra in the hood.
<realubot> Ezim: Vad händer under sommarlovet då?
<Ezim> realubot: med familjen och :) har skoj. åker väl utomlands inom kort. orkar ej med :) vädret här.
<swecarp> Ezim:  nu när det börjar bli bra väder så överger du oss
<realubot> Ezim: Jag gillar regn så för mig får det gärna regna.
<_Trullo> när beräknas den första pointreleasen till 12.04 komma?
<Ezim> swecarp: haha. så kan det gå.
<Ezim> realubot: :) du gillar ju vara hemma.
<Ezim> sedan har man gått i 2 mil nästan
<Philip5> swecarp, när ska du få köra nya kde då?
<swecarp> Philip5:  väntar hellre på den tills den är testad  vill inte ha mer strul med min dator
<Ezim> swecarp: +1
<Ezim> swecarp: säg bara att hos mageia testar man saker innan den når användaren :P
<Ezim> swecarp: kde 4.8.4 kommer när som helst vara tillgänglig i testing sektionen, men som jag påpekat för dig tidigare. aktivera ej testing. när den kommer till core update.
<swecarp> det är roligt med nya releaser men är trött på alla konstiga backports och annan skit som vissa distar kör med nu vet jag att det är testat och åter testat innan jag får den
<Ezim> vet du att saker kommer fungera
<Philip5> tsss
<Ezim> Philip5: :) du är ju för feg för testa annat.
<swecarp> nu lämnar jag er för för lite tv tittande
<Ezim> swecarp: ha det skoj.
<realubot> Vad säger ni om att bränna återställningsskivor till Windows med Windows inbyggda verktyg och sedan boota via dessa över PXE?
<Ezim> Philip5: :) kör mageia live-session?
<realubot> Någon här som har erfarenhet av PXE-boot? Det verkar ju vara mycket pill för att ominstallera ett os över nätverk?
<kodein> om du skalar upp det till mer än 2-3 datorer blir det plötsligt långt ifrån pillgöra
<Ezim> Philip5: http://freininghaus.wordpress.com/2012/07/04/dolphin-2-1-and-beyond/
<kodein> och så kan man ju t.ex. pxe-boota tunna klienter osv
<Philip5> nä jag är så nöjd så med mitt kubuntu
<realubot> Microsoft borde betala min USB till SATA/IDE-adapter. Jag måste ju ha en sådan för att ominstallera Winblows på min netbook! :(
<Ezim> Philip5: tss.. :P
<realubot> Jag antar att jag kan strömförsörja min adapter med ström från min stationära dators PSU och ändå ha USB-porten i min netbook?
<realubot> Strömförsörjningen borde väl inte vara kopplad till vilken dator som använder enheten i övrigt va?
 * realubot gör korstecknet åt kanalen.
<realubot> Hur gör man för att simulera hårdvara? Om jag t.ex. har en netbook med Windows på, hur gör jag för att få t.ex. vbox att simulera samma hårdvara så att återställningsskivorna fungerar på en klonad virtuell disk?
<realubot> Eller är jag ute och cyklar nu?
<Philip6> realubot: vbox simulerar inte olika hårdvara utan bara en uppsättning som den kommer med
<whomee> hmm nu satte jag upp en server hemma, men har helt glömt vad jag ville ha på den :(
<Haffe> Kanske dags att dra ned på antalet servrar då?
<andol> whomee: För att svara på ping? :)
<whomee> ahh alltid bra att ha sig en ping server hemma! för att kolla så nätverket är ok
<whomee> Haffe: antalet är med denna 1! :)
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Du kan alltid ha den till att blinka med lysdioder.
<realubot> Philip5: Frågan är då om det går att på något sätt simulera hårdvara?
<realubot> *smidigt sätt
<johanbr> realubot, tveksamt, speciellt om hårdvaran inte har öppna drivrutiner (nvidia m.m.)
<realubot> johanbr: Ok.
<realubot> Det är ju så sjukt att man inte har möjligthet att flytta en Windows XP licens till en ny dator utan att behöva använda en piratskiva.
<andol> realubot: Tja, beror ju lite på vad det är för licens/installationsmedium du köpt, men jo, visst känns det lätt som en omotiverad begränsning.
<Philip5> Ezim: nä nu är det allt sovdags för dig... det är sent och snart spöktimmen
<Ezim> Philip5: :) hmm... du borde ju sova.. den åldern :P bör man sova tidigt
<Philip5> vi gamlingar behöve ju nästan aldrig sova
<Philip5> så länge vi får vår tupplur på dagen
<Ezim> Philip5: haha sant. :P
<Ezim> Philip5: hur är det i u-sala?
<Philip5> det borde ju du veta att det är bra
<Philip5> och nu är det lagom svalt också så här dags
<Ezim> Philip5: är ej i u-sala.
<Philip5> åhå
<Philip5> vart är han då?
 * spacebug- tittar till kanalen
<Ezim> Philip5: hos päronen.
<Ezim> spacebug-: kena.
<spacebug-> tja
 * Ezim kollar på program. återkommer spacebug-.
<Ezim> spacebug-: hur går det med unity-världen?
<Ezim> K350: har du hört talas om redhack?
<realubot> andol: Det är datorns medföljande licens. En vanlig Windows Home-licens som följer med en laptop.
<Ezim> http://twitter.com/#!/kizilhackerlar
<spacebug-> Ezim: jo tack bra ;)
<Ezim> spacebug-: :) du borde synas på forumet.
<Ezim> tror fler som behärskar unity skulle vara till stor hjälp
<spacebug-> jag är bara på detta forumet (dvs IRC) ;)
<Ezim> spacebug-: :) menar ju på forumet: ubuntu-se.org
<Ezim> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/index.php?support
<spacebug-> hehe ja jo jag fattade det men jag håller mig nog till IRC
<Ezim> spacebug-: irc nörd :P
<realubot> Vad gör ni tjejer?
<propus> Ezim: irc är bra mycket coolare än nylleboken :)
<Ezim> propus: nylleboken?
<realubot> Facefuck?
<realubot> Ezim: Har du Facebook?
<Ezim> realubot: ingen facebook.
<propus> Ezim: jo facebook :)
<Ezim> propus: :) jag har ej så bra koll på facebook.
<Ezim> då jag själv ej använder fb.
<propus> ok
<realubot> Jag har inte heller Facebook. Ska vi enas om att Facebook är för mesar?
<Ezim> ne nu ska jag lägga mer tuffingar
<Ezim> godnatt
<realubot> God natt Ezim.
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-06
<hexabit> Godmorgon! :)
<kodein> guten tag
<kodein> wie geht's?
<hexabit> ein puff anlaagen.
<kodein> ich sehe
<hexabit> Aine kliene affe
<hexabit> :)
<kodein> eine* ;)
<hexabit> kodein: Min Tyska är lite rostig. hehehe
<hexabit> Enin puff anlagen. Jag brukar skojja och säga att det betyder "avgasrör" ;)
<hexabit> Ein
<Haffe> Wir sollen allen stern.
<hexabit> Haffe: Was i das?
<kodein> sterben?
<Haffe> Nej.
<Haffe> Stern
<Haffe> stjärna.
<kodein> vi ska alla stjärna?
<Haffe> Ja.
<kodein> ok
<Haffe> Jag fick äntligen windows 7 installern att boota från ett usbminne.
<Haffe> Det var inte helt trivialt.
<kodein> http://i.imgur.com/RUT0c.jpg
<kodein> http://i.imgur.com/EYFmj.jpg
<Haffe> Slö dag på jobbet?
<kodein> vi får väl se när jag kommer dit.
<Haffe> Jag tror att jag behöver besöka frisören.
<kodein> ishockeyfrisyr?
<Haffe> Vet ej.
<K350> hepp
<kodein> häpp
<Haffe> Hopp.
<gecko> Äntligen morgon. Solen skiner och jag med den. Beredd på nya äventyr
<amelia> så äckligt hurtigt..
<gecko> :)
<gecko> Nä nu ska jag iväg och köpa en åkgräsklippare. Adjö
<antii> :S
<Dynamit_dev> Wee nu har jag applicerat rumble aktivering genom att hålla 1 på Wiimote jippi det går framåt för mig ska bara lyckas få den vänta typ 2 sek. innan den kontrollerar ifall det finns någonkontroll ansluten eller inte för Wiimote har inte en chans att vara ansluten innan programmet har laddat sig och matar ut att det inte finns någon kontroll ansluten till Wii
<Haffe> Har du inte sleep eller motsvarande i standardbiblioteket för wii?
<Dynamit_dev> Jo det finns sleep och sedan finns det usleep
<Dynamit_dev> usleep räknar i ms om jag inte misstar mig
<Dynamit_dev> eller om det till och med var tusendels ms den räknar i
<Haffe> Du får dock tänka på att sleep bara är garanterat att det kommer att ta minst så många sekunder.
<Haffe> Det är inte detsamma som att precis efter så många sekunder kommer det att startas igen.
<Dynamit_dev> men kan jag lägga sleep före if utan att det "drabbar" resten av koden
<Haffe> Hur menar du?
<Dynamit_dev> if (( WPAD_ERR_NO_CONTROLLER ) && ( PAD_ERR_NO_CONTROLLER )) { no_mote++;  } men skriver jag sleep så väntar den väl med allting som ligger efter kontrollen om det finns någon kontroll
<Haffe> sleep(5) if ((WPAD_ERR_NO_CONTROLLER) && ... kommer att sova i 5 sekunder, därefter köra ifen.
<Haffe> Däremot kanske du inte vill göra en sleep varje gång du kör ifen.
<Dynamit_dev> Den ska iför sig bara köras engång för att trigga no_mote texten
<Dynamit_dev> och kontrollen körs bara garanterat 1 gång då den ligger utanför while loopen
<Haffe> Då borde det inte vara några problem.
<Linda_> Hej! Jag sitter på en gammal iBook g4 som jag funderar på att installera ubuntu på så min fråga e.. Funkar de? samt vilken version ska jag använda?
<kodein> Linda_: Hej! Ubuntu stöder så vitt jag vet inte powerpc längre.
<Linda_> ok =/ nån som vet nått linux baserat som stöder ppc?
<kodein> Linda_: support för powerpc har tagits över av communityn, så  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/ har skivor för powerpc-ubuntu
<kodein> Linda_: annars kan jag rekommendera debian, det fungerar riktigt bra på PPC, och det är den distributionen som ubuntu är baserad på
<Linda_> ok lätt att förstå?
<kodein> det är i stort sett som ubuntu ur den aspekten.
<Linda_> ok
<Linda_> får testa mig runt =)
<Linda_> tack för hjälpen
<kodein> "Mac (PowerPC) and IBM-PPC (POWER5) desktop CD"-länken är till en iso som ger dig en liveskiva så att du kan prova, har jag för mig.
<kodein> varsågod
<kodein> (sen går det installera från den, också)
<Linda_> måste försöka få igång nått på detta gamla as så ja kan få ha mmin macbook ifred av dottern som konstant ska se på film
<Haffe> Börja om från början.
<Haffe> Börja om på nytt.
<Barre> Varför skall man sörja tider som har flytt?
<Dynamit_dev> jag mötte en flicka
<Dynamit_dev> så fager ocfh så grann
<amelia> Barre!!
<Dynamit_dev> Vad gapar du på han för?
<Dynamit_dev> "Just idag är jag stark"
<Dynamit_dev> "Just idag mår jag bra"
<Dynamit_dev> Vad tyst det vart här då
<Haffe> Jag mötte en kvinna, en riktig grevinna.
<Barre> amelia: hej :)
<Barre> amelia: ring din bubbe och säg att jag hänger på dörren :)
<Barre> amelia: glöm det. fick tag i honom
<kaffe> Hej, jag installerade ubuntu 11.10 på en asus laptop, installationen gick bra, jag testade dessutom innan installation att det fugerade att starta upp live. Men efter installationen vill datorn inte starta, det blir helt svart direkt. Någon som vet varför? och hur jag ska gå tillväga för att få den att starta?
<kaffe> 12.04 menade jag :)
<Haffe> Ifall du startar om, väntar en liten stund och därefter trycker ctrl+alt+f1
<Haffe> Vad händer då?
<kaffe> Jag testade nu, det hände ingenting
<kaffe> jag ska installera det på nytt tänkte jag, med alternate cd:n, se om det hjälper :)
<Haffe> Kan ju inte skada.
<kaffe> Jag menar det
<kaffe> Det fungerade! :)
<gecko> På tal om ubuntu. Nu har vi varit och härsjat hö på tomten
<gecko> Elller vi. Jag skötte arbetsledningen
<gecko> Nu väntar jag på att dom ska leverera åkgräsklipparen så jag får tokköra lite
<Ezim> gecko: :) vad har etta med ubuntu?
<gecko> etta? Nä det är ett radhus
<gecko> Där ska det bli HK för ubuntu i Vilhelmina
<Ezim> gecko: glömde "d" det skulle vara detta
<gecko> Ezim< :)
<amelia> Barre: viklen tur för jag var på lunch då
<amelia> Barre: när kommer du och lunchar med mig?
<Barre> amelia: den dagen närmar sig för varje dag som går ;)
<Ezim> gecko: :) vilhelmina blir ubuntu fäste?
<gecko> Ezim< Helt klart. Jag ska näsla mig in hos grannarna
<Ezim> gecko: helt rätt. :)
<gecko> Adjö för nu
<Philip5> gecko, kanske blir värsta ubuntu-buzzen i vilhelmina och massor av ubuntufolk flyttar dit till ubuntu-mecka!
<amelia> Barre: vad bra. jag saknar ju dig! du hälsar inte på tillräckligt ofta. :P är sjukt kass nu när vi inte springer på varandra på QB längre.
<Ezim> Philip5: :) vem vet. det är ju inte så många i den byn.
<morten77> are there a way to have the system mount disks automaticly when they are used?
<morten77> right now it seems you have to go to a disk with the filemanager to have it mounted. you can't do a  cd /media/D  before you have visited that drive in the filemanager first :-(
<einand> Philip5: vad tror du om Nikon d600
<morten77> äsch varför skriver jag på englelska här för X-O
<morten77> gah!
<morten77> men iaf, jag vill att partitionen ska monteras så fort vilket program som helst vill använda den, så man inte ska behöva gå dit med filhanteraren först. nån idé hur?
<Philip5> einand, beror på priset men jag tror den kommer ligga runt 10-12 000 kr och för det så kan den nog vara intressant. inte minst nu när nikon börjat släppa en rad objektiv som är för FX men prissatta för komsumentmarknaden. d600 kanske kan bli den första riktiga FX-kameran för mer vanliga konsumenter
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<realubot> The kanal is död.
<joch> första gången över ett år jag kommer hit, så är den död.
<Markk> :D
<andol> joch: Har du en fråga så kan det vara värt att ställa den. Rätt många som idlar halvpassivt i kanalen.
 * realubot tröstar joch.
<joch> andol: nejdå, jag tänkte bara idla ett tag :)
<joch> tack realubot :)
<andol> joch: Det är du så välkommen att göra, här finns gott om plats :)
<joch> andol: härligt. hängde här förut, men det var väldigt längesen nu :)
<realubot> joch: Varför slutade du hänga här då?
<joch> realubot: bra fråga, väldigt dumt att sluta med irc.
<joch> men nu är det ju fredag eftermiddag så, nu får man ju stänga kontoret snart
<realubot> joch: Vad är "kontoret" för något? Jobbar du med IT?
<joch> realubot: ja :)
<joch> realubot: men nu är det bbq och öl på agendan för kvällen. hörs!
<spacebug-> nya ljudkortet sitter i och det fungerar bra (Asus Xonar DX)  :-)
<realubot> gecko: Grattis på födelsedagen! :)
<gecko> realubot< Hur vet du att jag fyller år idag?
<realubot> gecko: Jag gissade bara. Jag hade 1/365 chans att ha rätt.
<gecko> realubot< Pyttsan heller att du gissade :)
<spacebug-> haha
<gecko> Nu har jag blivit en lycklig ägare av en MacCulloch M95-66X. Och det finns plats för en surfplatta i ratten. Perfekt om jag vill använda GPS för att hitta rätt på tomten.
<spacebug-> hej Ezim
<Ezim> spacebug-: :) tjenis. vad görs?
<t^> lol kanske man ska tejpa fast nå surfplatta på ratten
<t^> bra idé
<t^> :D
<spacebug-> Ezim: just nu inte mycket.. funderar på vad jag ska äta. Förut satte jag i mitt nya ljudkort och det fungerar bra. Vad gör du då?
<Ezim> spacebug-: väntar på cheesecake :)... letar efter någon film att kolla på
<Ezim> spacebug-: ny ljudkort? nice :).
<gecko> Ezim< Gör du inget annat än ser på film?
<Ezim> gecko: så här tids? nää ser film med syrran eller på tv.
<spacebug-> Ezim: japp det är nice
<gecko> Ezim< Ja gör så du
<Ezim> gecko: :) vad vill du att jag ska göra när vädergudarna förbannar oss sol?
<Ezim> spacebug-: något speciellt med nya ljudkortet som det gamla ej kunde erbjuda?
<gecko> Ezim<  odla tomater tex
<Ezim> gecko: :) låter spännande.
<spacebug-> Ezim: bättre ljud sägs det men jag köpte det pga att jag inte fick min mic att fungera med mitt gamla ljudkort (fast att jag hade haft det fungerande). Visade sig vara skit-bakom-spakarna och nu fungerar det bra. Jaja ett nytt ljudkort är väl aldrig fel hehe
<gecko> Ezim<  Precis. Det är alltid spännande att se hur otrolg vår natur är
<Ezim> spacebug-: :) okej då förstår jag.
<Ezim> gecko: det är det. vi :) odlar faktiskt. dock trodde jag en latmask som dig inte gillade gå ut.
<gecko> Ezim<  Jag är lat som få. Men det är sällan jag är ute och går per fotarbete
<gecko> Ezim< FK har gett mig order att vara lat som varandes en gammal sjukpensionär
<Ezim> gecko: :) förstår.
<Ezim> ne nu blir det film. syns alla glada,
<coobra> ööö
<coobra> min 24timmars klocka vill inte funka får bara AM/PM
<spacebug-> hum
<coobra> humm
<coobra> ja
<t^> håll in knappar när du strömsätter den då
<t^> brukar fungera med en amerikanisk skitklocka jag har
<coobra> i gnome asså
<t^> jaha
<coobra> jävla muppskitpiss grejj
<coobra> den står på 24 i "time and setings"
<spacebug-> coobra: unity eller gnom-shell?
<Markk> Jag kör med AM/PM.
<Markk> Because I want too.
<Markk> Vet inte varför riktigt.
<Markk> Jag ogillar USA väldigt mycket.
<realubot> Ta semester!
<realubot> gecko: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=56645
<einand> hej realubot
<Guest2951> tutiletut
<gecko> Fy för den lede vad  håller på att bli trött. Det tar på en lathund.
 * gecko måste göra kanalen besviken och kräla till sovplatsen
<Ezim> gecko: sovgott.
<gecko> Ezim<  Vi höres och störes
<spacebug-> hej igen Ezim
<Ezim> spacebug-: :) tjenis. hej har blivit vår favorit replik till vaa
<Ezim> *varandra
<spacebug-> hehe ja jo lite så
<spacebug-> vad händer då? nått nytt inom datavärlden du pillar med?
<Ezim> spacebug-: nee. mageia.
<Ezim> fungerar fin fint.
<Ezim> :) enda nya är att jag kör kärnan 3.4.4. annars är det soft.
<spacebug-> ah ok
<spacebug-> ligger mageia längre fram än ubuntu där? Eller ja 12.10 kär väl säkert nyare än 12.40 men
<spacebug-> 04 inte 40
<Ezim> spacebug-: normalt kör mageia med 3.3.* kärnan. jag kör 3.4.4 för det lirar otroligt bra med laptopens trådlösa
<Ezim> och att jag kan köra nvidia blobs utan nvidia blobs får fnatt
<Ezim> :)
<Ezim> spacebug-: annars har mageia nyare grejer än 12.04 tex pulseaudio 2 som du vet om :)
<spacebug-> ja jo.. men vad menar du med 'nvidia blobs utan nvidia blobs' ? Pulseaudio 2 går ju dra in i 12.04
<Ezim> spacebug-: :) nvidia blobs trivs ej bra med 3.3.* kärnan om man vill ha bra wifi hastighet
<spacebug-> men vad nvidia gör väl bara grafik hur kan det påverka wifi?
<Ezim> spacebug-: :) den gjorde det för mig i alla fall. för när jag körde med öppna nvidia drivrutiner så påverka det ej wifi hastigheten
<spacebug-> skumt
<Ezim> spacebug-: nja, nvidia blobs är lite speciella. inte alltid den lirar bra med kärnor samt andra delar av systemet.
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> bättre å hålla sig till LTS :P
<Ezim> spacebug-: :) förresten det var jag som förklarade för dig att det gick och går köra pulseaudio 2 med 12.04 via ppa :P
<Ezim> spacebug-: nja. mageia rockar.
<spacebug-> jo jag vet, därför jag tyckte det va konstigt att du nämde att pa2 va för mageia
<spacebug-> men är PA2 stable än?
<Ezim> spacebug-: här är det fruktansvärt stabilt. vilket det ej var med kubuntu:).
<spacebug-> nej men jag menar inte så utan mer är det släppt som stable? ;)
<Ezim> spacebug-: det har det.
<spacebug-> ok
<Ezim> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Notes/2.0
<Ezim> :) sedan är ju systemd skön
<Ezim> även om upstart inte är pjåkig
<Ezim> spacebug-: :) ubuntu är bra, bättre än kubuntu.
<spacebug-> samma lika bara olika DE ju hehe
<Ezim> spacebug-: :) nej. pulseaudio fick ej fnatt med ubuntu men med kubuntu fick den det
<spacebug-> happ
<spacebug-> nu ska jag se lite breaking bad
<Ezim> spacebug-: serie?
<_Trullo> en av dom bättre
<_Trullo> synd att det bara blev 5 säsonger dock
<Ezim> _Trullo: okej. tråkigt i så fall.
 * Ezim ska sova. godnatt alla glada.
<spacebug-> einand: j
<spacebug-> mäh sorry einand det va menat till Ezim
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-07
<realubot> einand: Hej på dig.
<einand> vad alla skall pilla på mitt nick då
<realubot> einand: Jag hälsade ju bara tillbaka.
<realubot> Gå och lägg er nu.
<brlabs> hey
<gecko> Det verkar bli ännu en härlig dag. Jag vet då vad jag ska göra för roligt
<Haffe> Dricka sprit och hålla käften? Dricka billig sprit och hålla käften?
<gecko> Det ska bli invigning av min nya åkgräsklippare. Festligt värre
<gecko> Leksaker för gamla gubbar :)
<Haffe> Varför har du inte en obemannad gräsklippare?
<gecko> Med tanke på solen så blir det nog läge för att ha min fläktkeps på mig
<gecko> Men det är nog bäst att vänta några timmar innan jag åker och startar upp fartmonstret. Vill inte reta upp grannarna redan :)
<swecarp> realubot:  välkommen
<realubot> swecarp: Tackar tackar.
<Ezim> hej alla glada
<Ezim> vi har 1 födelsebarn här... han :) är inte ett barn längre
 * Ezim gratulerar gecko på dennes födelsedag. hurra hurra!
<phnom> Morrn
<swecarp> godag Ezim
<Ezim> swecarp: goddag. du vet att gecko fyller år idag?
<Ezim> gubbtoken blir ett år äldre och klokare :P
<swecarp> Ezim:  du är en dag för sen det var i går gubbtoken fyllde år
<Ezim> swecarp: jaha. :P
<Ezim> okej efterskott då
<Ezim> :) gubbtoken borde nämnt det igår
<Ezim> swecarp: du har nu kört dist x, några veckor. hur har det gått?
<swecarp> ezim det bästa som har hänt
<swecarp> Ezim:  nu ska jag ut i svampskogen
<swecarp> Ezim:  pm
<Ezim> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEzNDc
<_Trullo> jag kör med thunderbird ju
<Ezim> _Trullo: dom kommer inrikta sig på säkerhetsuppdateringar och fix
<Ezim> vet inte hur mycket nya funktioner som behövs :)
<Ezim> _Trullo: jag kör själv esr versionen av både firefox och thunderbird...
<Ezim> _Trullo: kör du dock gnome finns ju evolution som inte år pjåkig och kde har ju kmail (bugg-berg-dalbana)..
<dfxz> Ezim: halloj
<dfxz> Ezim: vad görs?
<Ezim> dfxz: :) tjenis. vad görs själv?
<Ezim> dfxz: har matkoma. så jag bara vilar. :)
<dfxz> skönt.. och jag är hungrig. väntar på mat här. '
<dfxz> hittade en gammal skruttburk. installerade backtrack på den
<gecko> En sak är säker. Även om man kör en åkgräsklippare så ska man som jag inte hat ont i benen när det låter åt sidan för mycket
<spacePI> ircar från en raspberry-pi :)
<Ezim> dfxz: :) mat är bra grejer. nice gammal burk som fått liv.
<dfxz> spacePI: nice!
<Ezim> spacePI: :) coolt.
<dfxz> spacePI: hörde att archlinux kunde köras på en sådan.
<Ezim> gecko: :) fyllde gubbtoken igår? grattis efterskott.
<spacePI> en vän som köpte två så jhag fick låna en lite
<spacePI> dfxz: går säkert. Det jag kör nu är en speciell debian squeeze-iso
<Ezim> :=) ne nu blir det cheesecake också.. mer matkoma
<gecko> Ezim<  Jo gubbtoken gjorde det tvärr. Tack :)
<Ezim> syns senare
<dfxz> spacePI: najs..
<dfxz> spacePI: inte kfreebsd va?
<andol> spacePI: Hur trivs du med Rasberryn då?
<andol> Hmm, verkar fortfarande vara köer ifall man vill köpa en själv?
<_Trullo> ska se om dom finns i hong kong o köpa
<dfxz> har inte farnell längre?
<spacePI> andol: jag har som sagt bara bootat upp och installerat irssi än. Inte min heller som sagt men kul att leka lite ;) Jag tänker att jag kanske kan använda en sån i stället för min nuvarande server (som bara är eggdrop/www) så det drar mindre ström och tar mindre plats i rummet
<spacePI> denna va köpt av www.rs-online.com men han köpte de andra han har på ett annat ställe
<einand> spacebug-: så du har också en RPi ; :)
<spacebug-> einand: en lånad för tillfället ;)
<einand> dfxz: jag kör arch på min
<spacebug-> den är lite sådär med att boota ibland bara. Tror det kan va tangentbordet
<andol> Själv är jag lite bekväm av mig, och lär nog vänta tills det finns Rasbery-kit inkluderande chassi och sådär.
<spacebug-> andol: https://www.modmypi.com/shop/raspberry-pi-cases
<andol> spacebug-: Ahh, sedärja, tackar.
<Nikke> Hohoooo
<Ezim> hej alla glada
<coobra> hej du glade
<coobra> ta en spade
<coobra> gräv en gropp
<coobra> skrik och ropp i denna gropp
<coobra> ..
<coobra> öö
<Ezim> coobra: :) du är en komiker. standupare?
<coobra> sitter ju
<coobra> trumma
<Ezim> coobra: :) skojigt.
<swecarp> Ezim:  hejsan
<Ezim> swecarp: :) mitt mageia skrivande har tydligen påverkat andra.
 * swecarp streamar radio i clementine
<Ezim> :) någon från ubuntu.se testar kör nu gnome versionen
<swecarp> Ezim:  vad roligt såg att Mageia var 2a påDW räknat på senaste veckan
<Ezim> swecarp: jepp. kommer bara växa. hypen kring linuxmint kommer avta, när de som varit arga på ubuntu med unity inser att cinnamon och mate inte är bra nog.
<Ezim> swecarp: sedan kommer mageia med 2 versioner som standard, resten får man antingen installera från dvd eller task-skrivbordsvariant...
<gecko>  Nu är frågan. Att vara eller icke vara. Vaken vill säga. Trött av dagens slit på en vildvuxen tomt
<swecarp> Ezim: det är bara ett problem dom behöver flera som hjälper till framför allt Qa
<swecarp> gecko:  klaga inte du hadde ju den nya maskinen till hjälp
<gecko> swecarp< Helt rätt. Men jag klagar ändå. Det tar på en lathund
<swecarp> HEHE
<Ezim> swecarp: jepp QA-teamet behöver hjälp. det är därför jag ställer upp där, även som paketerare.
<Ezim> swecarp: QA-teamet uppgift är betydelsefull då dom säkerställer att "normala" användaren får en bra upplevelse.
<swecarp> Ezim:  jag kommer att joina QA Teamet när jag har fått igång laptopen där jag kan kan köra lite mer  tex wm eller WB
<Ezim> swecarp: riktigt nice.
<gecko> swecarp< Har prylen kommit?
<swecarp> gecko:  prylen har inte kommit
<gecko> swecarp< Ok. Då lär den komma på måndag
<gecko> Nu är det dags att göra kväll. Adjö för nu
<Ezim> gecko: sovgott unge man :).
<Ezim> K350: har du läst om redhack?
<Ezim> spacebug-: din kusin spacePI loggat ut :).
<K350> Ezim: Nej, inte förän nu. Fick googla på det. De där lirarna verkar vara lite mer av script-kiddies än hackers. Herelde...bedtime...catch ya :-)
<spacebug-> Ezim: jo jag felsöker bootproblemen
<Ezim> spacebug-: okej. ha skoj med pajen :P.
<spacebug-> hehe mjo.. frågan är om jag ska köpa en egen om det är problem med dom
<einand> problem?
<spacebug-> den jag har bootar bara om den varit strömlös typ 30 sekunder
<spacebug-> funkar aldrig när den varit i gång eller vid en vanlig reboot
<einand> ok, min fungerar fint
<spacebug-> funderar på om det kan va SD-kortet
<einand> dock så krashar den när jag kopplar in vissa tangentbord
<spacebug-> mhum
<spacebug-> jag trodde det kunde va det först så jag provde utan tangentbord men samma sak. Provade två oilka strömkällor. Det enda som verkar va enhetligt är just det att om den varit strömlös kanske 30 sekunder så bootar den bra
<spacebug-> einand: vad har du för SD-kort?
<einand> spacebug-: köpte något nytt, kan kolla sedan i morgon när det är ljust
<einand> eller nä, köpte på nätet föresten
<einand> kan kolla ordern
<einand> 1 st Sony Secure Digital  8GB (SDHC) (Class 10) SF8NX - [HV] 79 kr/st
<spacebug-> ok tack
<einand> köpte på webhallen
<spacebug-> han som äger raspberryn ska komma med sitt och testa
<spacebug-> ok bra att veta
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> lite hjälp här va.. jag har en rootparition som är för liten men jag har mer utrymme som jag gjort till en partition. Kan jag kopera över /usr till den och lägga in en rad i /etc/fstab och sen länka /usr till paritionen med usr på eller behövs saker i /usr/ för själva booten (innan den läser /etc/fstab) ?
<Ezim> spacebug-: borde gå.
<spacebug-> jo dom sa det i debian och det hade säkert gått om inte spacebug- skrivet etx4 istället för ext4 i /etc/fstab haha.. får sätta i den i min eebox nu för att ändra i filen
<einand> spacePI, spacebug- jag tycker denna utgåvan är den stabilaste distron http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/1435
<spacePI> ok
<spacePI> jag har inte haft några problem än förutom booten då. Inga kernelfel eller nått. Dock bara prova irssi än typ. Tänkte dra in apache nu
<einand> spacePI: släng in lighthttpd i stället
<einand> men nu skall jag sova
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> natti
<Ezim> hmm sitter och chattar med fuduntu utvecklaren
<Ezim> i mageia kanal
<Ezim> haha
<spacebug-> hehe
<Ezim> spacebug-: han är duktig faktiskt fewt.. ligger bakom jupiter programmet
<spacebug-> ok
<Ezim> spacebug-: kör du laptop?
<Ezim> då bör du definitivt ta en titt på jupiter
<spacebug-> njea jag har en gammal ståendes men sällan på
<Ezim> spacebug-: :) skicka den till mig
<spacebug-> tss hehe
<Ezim> spacebug-: taskmört :P
<spacebug-> tror knappt du vill ha den.. slö som stryk
<Ezim> spacebug-: hur gammal?
<spacebug-> ja du
<Ezim> spacebug-: :) hmm du är osäker.. då måste det vara riktigt gammalt
<spacebug-> njea
<spacebug-> fyra år kanske
<Ezim> spacebug-: mitt är nog nästan lika gammal (lite äldre)
<Ezim> spacebug-: :) bara skicka iväg den.
<spacebug-> hehe
<Ezim> spacebug-: :P om den nu inte gör något nytta.
<spacebug-> Ezim: http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=4460
<spacebug-> men min har ingen SD-cardslot som det står där ..hum
<Ezim> :) spacebug- den skulle vara bra för paketera saker och köra mer tester på
<spacebug-> hehe
<Ezim> ne jag skämtar självklart ska du behålla din burk... men om du inte :) vill så hojta till
<spacebug-> ;)
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-08
<Ezim> spacebug-: ne nu ska jag brottas med kudden.
<Ezim> må väl alla glada nattugglor
<xerxes> tja jag har ett litet dilemma,
<andol> xerxes: låt höra
<xerxes> det är nämligen så att jag haft en server tidigare som hostat en massa namn baserade vhostar, nu har jag bytt server och OS från 8.04 till 10.04 problemet är att de på Ipeer glömde lägga till mina vhost confar
<xerxes> så jagh ar suttit halva kvällen nu och mejslat ihop några basic för varje vhost site
<xerxes> MEN.. till problemet en av siterna tar lååång lång tid, nästan segt som sirap att ladda medans andra går snabbare
<xerxes> jag fattar inte riktigt varför
<xerxes> ping traceroute osv, pekar rätt, loopia domännamnen pekar korrekt så de är inte fel där
<xerxes> har kollat doc rooten att den ska stämma i min vhost conf
<andol> xerxes: Hur menar du att Ipeer glömde? Är det du eller de som ansvarar för den faktiskta driften/konfiguration utav servern?
<andol> xerxes: Fast gällanden den slöa sajten, antar att den är dynamisk generad på något vis? Måhända databasbakenda?
<xerxes> andol: det jag menar är att de har fimpat bokstavligen raderat den gamla VMS'en
<xerxes> som de hostade åt mig,
<xerxes> och ja, exempelvis phpmyadmin o lite sånt är inte inlagt på nytt nu på den nya servern
<xerxes> så de får jag lägga in senare så fort jag vet att mina siter lirar som de ska, de glömde helt enkelt migrera mina vhost confar
<xerxes> andol: nja databasen ska va intakt, de tog en mysqldump på alla tablåer och databaser och gjorde en tarboll av den som de sedan petat in
<andol> xerxes: Hursom, så här på rak arm är det väldigt svårt att gissa vad det är som tar tid. Lämpligast är väl att du smyger in lite debugkod i din sida, som skriver till någon loggfil vid lämpliga intervall, så att du kan se var tid spenderas.
<andol> Sen skadar det förstås inte kika lite i loggfiler, etc ifall någon sticker ut.
<xerxes> andol: mjo precis
<xerxes> jag har skapat loggfiler nu när jag mejslat ihop vhost confar
<xerxes> så varje sida har sin egna access + error logg
<xerxes> men står inget av värde tyvärr :/
<andol> xerxes: Tja, därav du vill ha lite extra debugg-kod, som skriver ut mer info?
<xerxes> får bara blank sida, normalt brukar väl apache leverera en felkod på 403 om de är rättighet tjaffs eller 500 om PATH inte stämmer på docroot tex
<andol> xerxes: Tja, är det ett PHP-fel (vilket jag helt fräckt gissar på att du använder?) så kan du konfiguerar PHP ifall du vill att den ska skriva felutput till webbläsare eller ej.
<andol> Vanligtvis vill man ha sådan utskrift på skärmen på sin utvecklingssajt, medans det är typiskt dåligt i en produktionsmiljö
<xerxes> andol: jo sant
<xerxes> jo de är php site
<xerxes> är dock ingen PHP kodare :(
<xerxes> andol: du kanske vet vad man kan skriva då
<xerxes> om man vill ha ut en felkod från php ?
<andol> xerxes: Torde vara display_errors, i php.ini
<andol> xerxes: Nej, nu ska jag ut och promenera en sväng. Lycka till med felsökandet
<andol> xerxes: För framtida behov, se till att börja säkerhetskopiera relevant configuration liksom data.
<realubot> God jul.
<gecko> Gooooood moooorning internet och dess besökare
<gecko> amelia< Inte visste jag att du stått upp och pratat om ACTA
<K350> morning
<gecko> Undrar om PP har en irc-kanal?
<Haffe> Som en fisk.
<antii> http://www.wimp.com/belarusparade/
<antii> haha
<Screedo> god morgon
<einand> gecko: pp som i piratpartiet?
<phnom> Morrn
<christoffer> Hallå
<christoffer> Jag mäter energiförbrukningen på mina datorer här hemma och skulle vilja pressa datorn lite...CPU och GPU...har ni några bra tips för detta i Ubuntu?
<gecko> SAMSUNG HÅRDDISK 160GB IDE 2,5'' HM160HC för 499 kr !
<gecko> PÃ¥ Conrad. Verkligen billigt
<christoffer> har du någon IDE kanal kvar? ...flesta moderkort har ju kapat bort de för SATA platserna
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> ja har
<coobra> massor med ide
<gecko> Nu har jag hittat till PP irc. Man måste ansli
<gecko> ansluta till en annan server
<christoffer> PP?
<gecko> Piratpartiet
<coobra> porrpuckona
<christoffer> jaha
<christoffer> jag letade efter om det fanns en IRC kanal
<christoffer> men hittade ingen
<christoffer> vilket nätverk?
<christoffer> och kanal?
<gecko> #piratpartiet
<gecko> Med server. irc.piratpartiet.se
<christoffer> check
<gecko> Det finns en hel del som har svårt att iaf lite seriösa i sina skrivningar
<gecko> Men man får nog inte ha för stora krav på ungdomarna
<Haffe> christoffer: Det finns ett bra paket som heter stresslinux.
<christoffer> Haffe, hmm det ska jag testa
<Haffe> gecko: Det är inte billigt.
<Haffe> Det är svindyrt.
<christoffer> aha, det är ju bökigt där när man behöver starta om och boota liveCD men antar att det måste göras ....var samma sak med "Phoronix Test Suite"
<christoffer> ville ju installera något enkelt program bara =)
<gecko> Nu är det dags att åka ut och fota en del på hembygdsdagarna
<gecko> Typiskt. Precis som festligheter började som jag tänkte fota så började det regna
<gecko> Finns det en manual för digikam på Svenska?
<gecko> Skulle vilja få dit copyright på en del bilder på ett lättsamt sätt
<gecko> Alltså så det syns på fotot. Inte bara i metadata
<gecko> Nu ska jag ut i regnet igen
<Philip5> gecko: tror inte det
<65MAAUBCK> hoppa runt i regnet lite åt mig också
<Philip5> kena Ezim
<Ezim> Philip5: kena. allt väl?
<Philip5> japp, idag är det ju drägligt igen
<Linda> Nån här som installerat Ubuntu på powerpc nån gång?? Har stött på lite problem =/
<Ezim> Philip5: varför?
<coobra> men jag blir fan tokig
<65MAAUBCK> bli inte det
<phnom> tooooookig
<65MAAUBCK> det verkar smittsamt hörru :-)
<Ezim> Philip5: är digikam 2.70 beta eller rc?
<maaub> they come to take me away haha hihi hoho ♫
<Philip5> 2.6
<Philip5> 2.7 finns bara under utveckling i git
<Philip5> ingen release
<Ezim> Philip5: okej. mageia cauldron har den :).
<maaub> Linda: vad är det för problem som tillstött? (inte för att jag nånsin rört vid en powerpc men...)
<Philip5> Ezim: aha, se där... den släpptes ju för ett par timmar sedan :D
<Philip5> Ezim: lite jobb åt mig alltså
<gecko> Philip5< Vet du hur man kan lägga dit sitt namn på bilden på ett lätt sätt
<Philip5> gecko: som ett vattenmärken menar du på bilden?
<Ezim> Philip5: dom hade den för 8 h sedan :). så hyfsad snabba är dom allt.
<gecko> Philip5< Men dom är väl osynliga?
<Philip5> nej då är de så där test som blandar sig med bilden där man vill ha den
<Linda> installationen gick jättebra fram till när nätverket skulle konfigureras, valde att hoppa över då jag inte har en aning om vad jag har för dhcp lr va tusan de nu stod.. installationen fullföljdes och nu när datorn startade om sig så fick jag välja mellan att boota på linux lr cdrom alt skiva i de. vad jag än väljer så kommer jag till en ny installations meny som ser ut som "kommando dolken" där det senare stannar me
<Linda> har googlat massa på det men blir helt lost när jag förösker förstå mig på hur jag ska lösat =)
<gecko> Philip5< Test som blandar sig med bilden?
<Philip5> gecko: testa på någon bild får du se. du kan lägga till det i batch queue managern som ett batch-moment... add watermark heter det. du kan skriva text eller en bild som du vill ska läggas till på bilden
<gecko> Ok
<Philip5> Ezim: varför är de inte lika snabba med att uppdatera kde då?!?! ;)
<Ezim> Philip5: dom har ju redan kde beta.. cauldron är rolling release utgåvan
<Philip5> men den kör ju inte t ex swecarp?
<Ezim> Philip5: han kör mageia 2 som körs på stabila repot..
<Ezim> defektz: tjenis sabayonaren :P.
<defektz> Ezim: tjena
<defektz> kör wheezy igen :)
<Ezim> defektz: damn :P du gillar byta mellan distar. kör mageia och glöm dist-hopp.
<defektz> Ezim: sabayon är ju ok. kanske blir det igen. Men jag var tvungen att sätta i en ny hårdisk.
<Ezim> defektz: gillar du rolling release och bleeding edge kan du köra mageia cauldron
<defektz> tog det som låg högst upp bland skivorna :)
<defektz> ok ska kolla om det finns nåt kul
<Ezim> defektz: haha. använd usb :P vet jag.
<defektz> asch.. jag har ingen lust att köra varken gnome eller kde. att man alltid ska behöva det
<Ezim> defektz: :P nörd
<defektz> slita för att få bort det varje gång man installerar ett nytt linux.
<defektz> brb ska byta grafikkort :)
<dubaco> Hej, kan en person hjälpa med en svensk texta?
<Ezim> synes
<Philip5> dubaco: vad är det för text?
<dubaco> Philip5: det ar lille occeptibal i kanel
<dubaco> */msg?
<Philip5> ok
<gecko> Philip5< Nä det funkade inte med ett vattenmärke. Jag la dit gul text på en ogenomskinlig svart bakgrund. Och jobbet gick igenom
<Philip5> vad hände då?
<gecko> Philip5< Jobbet blev klart utan någon förändring av bilden
<Philip5> gecko: ska testa
<gecko> Ok. Jag har provat en gång till med samma resultat
<Philip5> gecko: funkar för mig
<Philip5> gecko: har du kollat vart den lägg lägger bilden efter den lagt till vattenmärkningen?
<gecko> Philip5< Jodå den finns där den ska vara
<Philip5> i batch queue managern så har du ett fönster som heter target. där du pekar där läggs bilden med vattenmärket
<Philip5> funkar för mig
<gecko> Ok. Då är det väl jag som gör något fel mao
<gecko> FÃ¥r testa lite mer sen
<Philip5> kan visa hur det ser ut här
<gecko> Ok. Bra
<Philip5> gecko: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/2x74l82e/Selection_001.png
<Philip5> gecko: se till att du också valt rätt "watermark type"
<gecko> Philip5< Nu funkar det :)
<Philip5> :D
<Philip5> gecko: och det var sånn du menade?
<gecko> Helt rätt
<Philip5> du kan ju även göra det som en liten bild eller logga som du lägger dit på alla bilder du kör batch på istället för enkelt text
<gecko> Jo jag såg det. Ska testa ikväll med en logga
<gecko> Tack för hjälpen
<Philip5> vassego
<Philip5> gecko: håller på att packa digikam 2.7 nu :)
<gecko> Philip5< Aha.Perfekt
<gecko> Måste hämta hustrun på arbetet nu
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> ha det
<spacebug-> einand: tack för infon om wheezy-betan inatt. Köpte ett nytt SD-kort idag men hade problem med "timeout waiting for hardware interrut" istället (dock bootade den varje gång nu). Men med den beta-ison så funkar det klockrent
<realubot> God morgon.
<spacebug-> tjena realubot
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<Philip5> läget?
<gecko> Nu när jag väl lärt mig detta med watermark så funkar det verkligen bra i digikam :)
<Philip5> gecko: digikam är supernajs
<Philip5> gecko: ska precis ladda upp 2.7 till min ppa
<gecko> Philip5< Japp. Jag gillar det skarpt
<gecko> Philip5<  Lycka till
<Philip5> swecarp: har du fått digikam 2.7 i updates för din dist? kan du i så fall kolla vad den är byggd mot för komponenter i digikam> help > components etc
<swecarp> Philip5:  den har inte kommit ännu
<Philip5> swecarp: kurden körde den tydligen men han kanske kör någon testversion av disten?
<swecarp> kurden kör tester jag kör normal när alla tester och eventuella bugar är fixade så får jag tillgång till den
<Philip5> oki
<gecko> Philip5< Varför håller du på med transmission?
<Philip5> gillar den
<gecko> Ja det duger nog som orsak :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> vad kör du? delude?
<Philip5> deluge
<gecko> Nä Vuze
<Philip5> den är ju rätt resurskrävande och jag undviker helst javagrejer om jag kan
<gecko> Varför jag frågar är att det kom updates till din ppa nu
<johanbr> Philip5, tack tack :)
<Philip5> gecko: jo jag uppdaterade den tidigare idag på ppan. den har lite fixar och så
<gecko> Det är så säallan jag änvänder den så det spelar ingen roll
<gecko> Nu ska det bli intressant att se om internet försvinner imorgon i hela världen
<Philip5> varför skulle det det?
<gecko> Philip5< Läser du inte nyheterna?
<gecko> Finns info i dom flesta media om detta
<Philip5> inte så mycket idag
<gecko> Nä det var på tapeten tidga
<gecko> tidigare i helgen
<gecko> Fy för den lede vad jag är trött. Det tar på en lathund att vara ute irl och försöka vara social
<gecko> Och så har jag kört en massa grejor till vårt nyinköpta hus
<gecko> Men bara från förråden ännu så länge
<swecarp> gecko:  jag hoppas att du har handlat mycke nätverkskabel  och uttag
<swecarp> en bra ac är ett måste i serverhallen
<gecko> swecarp< Nä det är inget jag behöver handla. Finns nästan hur mycket som helst hemma redan
<gecko> Matkällaren kommer att byggas om till serverhall då det är svalt och bra där
<coobra> heh
<coobra> har mina där kläderna ska vara
<Haffe> Har du koll på fukten där?
<coobra> vet inte om jag ska fixa gbit hem eller inte
<gecko> Och en avfuktare är redan inköpt för ändamålet
<Screedo> skulle starta om ubuntu 12.04 men den bara stod still i login läge, är det normalt?
<Philip5> låter inte normal
<Philip5> t
<Screedo> tycker inte det heller.
<Screedo> frågan är vad som kan hänt, dålig installation?
<Screedo> men det borde man inte få med linux tycker jag.
<gecko> Jisses vad mycket ur och inloggande det är
<phnom> Humdidum....
<gecko> Har folk problem med sina uppkopplingar eller vad är det?
<_Trullo> bara o välja bort i settings, så slipper man se skiten :)
<_Trullo> har joins/parts o quits som hide nu :)
<gecko> Aha
<_Trullo> har så i rätt många kanaler
<blacksox> tjena, har lite problem att connecta genom ssl på irssi
<blacksox> jag får "handshake failed" när jag försöker connecta till en server, porten är rätt
<blacksox> och jag har use_ssl och ssl_verify som "yes"
<_Trullo> hur gör du för att connecta?
<_Trullo> , /connect -ssl server port
<_Trullo> borde funka
<blacksox> har provat det också, samma fel
<blacksox> handshake failed
<_Trullo> går det utan ssl då?
<blacksox> japp
<blacksox> fast då används ju inte ssl
<swecarp> wb phil
<Philip5> swecarp: tack, var ute på en löparrunda bara
<swecarp> sportfåne
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> måste ju hålla gubbmagen borta :P
<swecarp> magen behövs om det blir hårda tider så man har lite att leva på
<Philip5> eller om man trillar i vattnet och behöver flythjälp
<swecarp> Philip5:  har du sett kurden idag
<Philip5> ja på eftermiddagen
<swecarp> har en liten bild till honom
<swecarp> http://i.imgur.com/khvFf.jpg
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> jag trodde du skulle sätta en kurdisk mustasch på ena ;)
<swecarp> lite gimp lite kexi för att få ihop det
<Philip5> umm
<swecarp> kexi ritprogrammet i calligra är nice har presis börjat leka med det
<swecarp> fan fel program crita heter det ju
<Philip5> tänkte väl. kexi är ju databasprogrammet
<swecarp> kexi är bra buggit dom har haft samma bug länge nu redan i förra utgåvan fanns den är med i den jag kör nu
<Philip5> ojdå, och det finns buggrapporter på den?
<swecarp> japp krash när man stånger programmet flera rapporte om samma bug
<Haffe> Det här kan se ut som en skum fråga, men.
<Haffe> Har någon här prövat att laga skor med sikaflex?
<swecarp> haffe är det en gummisula som har spruckit eller
<swecarp> Haffe:
<Haffe> Det är lädret vid tårna.
<Haffe> Så det är hål rakt igenom.
<swecarp> Haffe:  kolla denna länk ett bättre altenativ http://www.ljimport.se/sv/Produkter/LiquiSole.aspx
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Tackar.
<Haffe> swecarp: Du tror att det fungerar bättre?
<swecarp> jag har lagat gummistövlar med det vadarbyxor och annat
<swecarp> Haffe:  annars om det är sulan som har släpt från överdelen så kan ett bra kontaktlim funka
<Haffe> Det är inte sulan.
<Haffe> Det verkar vara en limning som håller ihop tåpartiet som har släppt.
<swecarp> ok då funkar den produkten som fanns i länken
<Haffe> Tackar och bockar.
<Philip5> wb johanbr
<realubot> Upp med händerna!
<spacebug-> que?
<Philip5> ner med tänderna
<spacebug-> vi ses i gränderna?
<coobra> uggha
<coobra> fotboll är så kul att jag glömmer att jag springer så förbannat
<spacebug-> coobra: det är ju det jag alltid sagt!
<spacebug-> tjena Ezim
<Ezim> spacebug-: mitt och ditt favorit-replik. men hej.
<spacebug-> hehe
<Ezim> spacebug-: vad görs? håller på med pajen?
<spacebug-> mm lite.. och kollar på tv
<Ezim> spacebug-: nice. kollar lite på tv. rätt så trött.
<spacebug-> ok
<Ezim> spacebug-: leker med någon intressant dist eller annat intressant?
<spacebug-> jag hade ju bootproblem så jag köpte mig ett nytt SD-kort idag. Med det så bootar den varje gång men istället fick jag "timeout waiting for hardware interrupt" så jag bytte dist till den einand rekommenderade. En beta av debian wheezy. Men den funkar det klockrent. Har provat X lite och dratt in apache och irssi mm. Nu drog jag precis in vln och kopierar över ne fil och tänkte kolla hur det fungerar. pajen ska ju klara
<spacebug-> full-hd men jag vet inte om det är confat med drivare och så än för det
<spacebug-> jag tänkte väl mest använda en PI till server för web / eggdrop så grafiska saker är itne nått jag prioriterar ..men kul att testa så kalrt
<spacebug-> klart*
<Ezim> :) beta av debian wheezy? det var något nytt.
<spacebug-> hum ok
<Ezim> spacebug-: :P hur får man betan av wheezy?
<Ezim> :P einand måste verkligen ha livlig fantasi
<Ezim> wheezy (testing) för tillfället
<Ezim> om du nu menar unstable/sid repot
<Ezim> :)
<spacebug-> http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/1435
<spacebug-> pi@raspberrypi ~ $ cat /etc/debian_version
<spacebug-> wheezy/sid
<realubot> Vad gör ni tjejer?
<spacebug-> ja du
<Ezim> spacebug-: då kör du både testing och sid repot
<spacebug-> Ezim: ingen aning.. det som är default
<Ezim> spacebug-: :) debian är bra grejer.
<spacebug-> Ezim: http://pastebin.com/AASPUg7y
<einand> Ezim: vad då?
<spacebug-> einand: har du fått igång GL / accelererad grafik i X än?
<einand> nix
<einand> inte haft tid
<einand> tror dock inte jag kommer göra det heller
<spacebug-> ok
<Philip5> maxjezy: smyger du bara in så där?
<realubot> Skärp er nu.
<Philip5> realubot: alla kanske tittar på Gudfadern på tv och är väldigt upptagna
<spacebug-> hum njea..
<Ezim> einand: om beta av wheezy.. reagerade på det
<Ezim> Philip5: kena. ungtupp.
<Ezim> spacebug-: du kör wheezy :).
<einand> Ezim: jag har inte sagt något sådant, bara länka och sa att jag kör med denna
<Ezim> einand: I see. då har spacebug- missförstått dig.
<Peyam> tjenaaaaa
<Peyam> fan va mkt plugg jag har.. massor med omtentor
<Peyam> fitta
<Ezim> ne nu blir det sängen. ha det bra alla glada.
<Peyam> bye bye
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-01
<Fand> ska man ha linux ensamt eller med windows för en nybörjare?
<lag^> ensamt!
<lag^> Annars kommer du ju bara använda windows :D
<Fand> är det bra idé ha swap partition?
<realubot> Fand: Intallera Windows i Virtualbox i Linux.
<realubot> lag^ är hacker så hon kan förklara hur.
<realubot> God natt tjejer.
<Fand> haha ok :)
<Fand> vilken ubuntu är man ska ha ifall man vill köra bara cli och inte någon gui?
<lag^> ubuntu server?
<Fand> tänkte inte på en server, utan desktop utan gui
<lag^> Fand: fast installerar du desktop medföljer väl en gui?
<lag^> eller vad man ska säga.
<yarre> Är väl därför det kallas för Desktop just för att det är grafiskt så vitt jag kan förstå? ;)
<lag^> jao.. medföljer ju DE så. Desktop Enviroment.
<lag^> jaha, han drog
<lag^> kanske går att välja bort
<Hund>  zzz..
<lag^> zzz
<Hund> lag^: Vad gör du uppe nu?
<lag^> Hund: Vad gör DU uppe nu?
<Hund> lag^: Tydligen tyckte jag att 1,5 timme sömn räckte.
<lag^> Nämen
<lag^> dags att dra iväg till jobb?
<Hund> Hundar jobbar inte!
<lag^> Ut på en morgonpromenad då?
<Hund> < Lathund
<lag^> Hund: bli mindre lat?
<Hund> lag^: Det är jag för lat för.
<lag^> Hund: Men...!
<Hund> lag^: :D
<Hund> lag^: Jag brukar faktiskt röra på mig. Men nu ska jag göra ett försök att sova några timmar så att man orkar vara lat resten av dagen!
<lag^> Hund: En annan får inte sova förrän vid 9 :(
<Hund> lag^: Jaså?
<lag^> Hund: yes, är på jobb
<Hund> lag^: Duktig du är då. :P
<lag^> Hund: Ohja
<lag^> Men trött.
<Hund> :D
<Hund> lag^: Nu dejt med kudden. Natti på sig!
 * lag^ tjuvar Hunds kudde
<K350> jag får ett felmeddelande i browsern som säger att en php fil som faktiskt finns inte finns...hur ska man förstå detta?
<lag^> Att.. den inte finns? :D
<K350> lol...jo..men det finns  faktiskt
<christoffer> då har du antagligen länkat fel på något vänster ...fel path/plats
<larsemil> delhage: gärna. ska bara lära mig det där med att sätta upp en. ;)
<kodein> :D
<realubot> lag^: Det finns Ubuntu command line system. Ubuntu Desktop utan dekstop. Det är inte samma som Ubuntu Server. Jag vet inte hur man installerar det nu. Förr fanns det som alt. på Alternate-skivan men sist jag skulle installera det så hittade jag inte det där.
<sakjur> realubot: Det är samma kärna i Ubuntu och Ubuntu Server numera iirc
<realubot> lag^: Ubuntu base system (command line system) är grunden i Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu.
<realubot> sakjur: Är det?
<sakjur> realubot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq#What.27s_the_difference_between_the_kernels_linux-image-server_and_linux-image-generic.3F_What_architecture_is_linux-image-server.3F_Which_one_should_I_use.3F
<realubot> sakjur: Förr skiljde det på några servermoduler.
<sakjur> sen 12.04
<realubot> Okej. Tack för informationen.
<sakjur> realubot: här är en snyggare länk om du liksom jag använder en terminalbaserad IRC-klient: bit.ly/PqVh4B
<sakjur> http://bit.ly/PqVh4B
<sakjur> fml
<realubot> "Note: the Server Install CD provides a simple command line system, but it is not the same as "install a command-line system" "
<realubot> Så detta stämmer inte?
<realubot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems#Install_an_Ubuntu_command-line_system
<sakjur> realubot: nej, alternaten dog 12.04 tror jag..
<sakjur> finns fortfarande för 12.04, men ändå http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<sakjur> minimal CD finns däremot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Barre> delhage: ja, slava dns ställer jag gärna upp med. Dessvärre råkade jag välja loopia som dns-tjänst (jag vet andol..) och de erbjuder inte möjligheten att ha externa slavar!(?!?!). Jag har på min todo att gå ifrån loopia, men det orkar jag nite med just nu...
<abbarn> hallog
<andol> Barre: Bekvämt när man har gjort sin poäng såpass många gånger att folk automatiskt vet vad man skulle kunna tänkas säga :-)
<Barre> andol: :)
<Barre> andol: du som vet allt och lite till, vilken dns skall man välja då? måste supporta dynamiska uppdateringar.. shoot
<Barre> andol: + möjlighet till extern slav (alltså lägga till NS-records)
<andol> Barre: Frobbit borde fixat den biten tycker man. Å andra sidan, använder dem har du ju redan vettig redundans, varpå behovet för egna slavar är mindre.
<andol> Barre: Som riktmärke gällande flexibilitet så var det i alla fall inga problem att få dem att manuellt sätta upp TSIG för zonöverföringar.
<Barre> andol: får kika lite på dem då, tackar!
<Peyam> Hej
<Peyam> Hur är det
<Peyam> Är det ngn som ger här?
<Peyam> Asså jag har en i5 8Gb Ram och bra graphikkort
<Peyam> jag kör xubuntu. är jag dum i huvet och borde utmana min dator mer?
<sakjur> Peyam: inte nödvändigtvist
<sakjur> Trivs du med XFCE?
<Peyam> typ
<sakjur> annars kan du ju alltid testa något annat roligt
<sakjur> jamen, stanna där då
<Peyam> ja men hittar inget roligt
<sakjur> Blender?
<Peyam> Blender? mjukvaran eller dist?
<sakjur> mjukvaran
<sakjur> den kommer att utmana din dator ;(
<sakjur> *)
<Peyam> nej orkar inte med graphic. är mera programmering snubbe
<sakjur> Peyam: Jag med, men Blender är väldigt roligt ändå IMO :P
<Peyam> Imo?
<Peyam> vad e det för förkortning?
<Peyam> Sist jag körde med unity var den en riktigt pain in the ass
<sakjur> in my opinion
<Peyam> aha
<Peyam> Vet ej
<sakjur> Unity schmunity. Det är ett intressant koncept.. inte jätteförtjust i alla delar, finns delar jag gillar med det. Mest vill jag ha något som tar det bästa från GNOME3, Unity och slänger in det i GNOME2
<Peyam> jag vill kunna höger klicka på skrivbordet och få fram applikationsmenyn.
<Peyam> mkt beroende av det
<Peyam> Gnome 3 var inget för mig...
<Peyam> sakjur: prata
<sakjur> Peyam: yo! ah, jag tror inget tyngre än XFCE har det :/
<sakjur> utan typ plugin och sånt
<Peyam> men vad tkr du
<Peyam> kmr ja hata min dator om ja installa ubuntu?
<Peyam> testade ubuntu en gång och det va så ful
<christoffer> Vad är bästa sätt att lägga till sig själv i en grupp? ....jag glömmer jämt "-a" i "usermod -a -G <grupp> <användare>" ...vilket resulterar i att jag tas bort från alla grupper utom just den jag lägger till.
<andol> christoffer: adduser användare groupop
<Peyam> vadå för grupp. upplyss mig. vill veta
<christoffer> andol ja det ser ju onekligen smidigare ut
<christoffer> Peyam valfri grupp som du har i systemet
<Peyam> jag har inga
<Peyam> menar du användare som loggar in på datorn?
<christoffer> jo precis
<Peyam> hur många e ni i familjensom använder din dator?
<Peyam> eller menar du ngt enterprise?
<andol> christoffer: Kan vara värt att känna till att adduser (såväl som deluser, etc) är potentiellt Debian-specifika högnivå-verktyg som sedan använder useradd, usermod, etc under ytan. Alltså inget man ska räkna med att finna på godtyclig *nix-system.
<christoffer> andol jo, precis det är därför jag har hållit mig borta från det.
<christoffer> men nu väger mina misstag över med usermod
<christoffer> så bör väl använda adduser för iaf detta
<bamsefar> christoffer: du kan ju göra ett alias?
<christoffer> bamsefar ja, det är ju alltid en variant
<christoffer> men då måste det ju skapas på varje burk man sitter vid
<bamsefar> Absolut
<christoffer> någonstnas djupt inne i huvudet bör det där "-a" kunna lagras också D:
<christoffer> :d
<christoffer> handlar ju bara om att minnas det
<christoffer> :D
<bamsefar> Det hade ju kunnat vara lämpligt.
<sakjur> vad gör -a?
<sakjur> oooooouch.
<sakjur> vem kom på att standardbeteende skulle vara förstörande och att specialfallet skulle vara icke-förstörande?
<bamsefar> Jadu
<christoffer> sakjur :d
<Barre> go'afton
<HeMan> Barre: God afton!
<Barre> HeMan: hur är semestern.. dags att köpa nytt fluss?
<HeMan> Barre: inte riktigt än, har varit tvungen att umgås idag
<HeMan> Barre: svärfar fyller år
<Barre> HeMan: AHH...ständigt denna familj som kommer och stör ;)
<HeMan> Barre: själv då?
<Barre> HeMan: har kodat lite på en plugin till yourls, barnen är hos farmor på landet.. allt är perfekt m.a.o
<HeMan> Barre: härligt!
<Barre> försöker lära mig lite github samtigit, branches, tags, pull-requests, etc.. börjar få häng på det..
<HeMan> git är så otroligt kraftfullt
<HeMan> jag är långt efter mina kollegor men det är smidigt med inhouse-kompetens
<HeMan> men nu måste jag tyvärr gå och basta i den vedeldade bastun och sen slänga mig i havet
<andol> HeMan: Jupp, seriöst kompetenta kollegor is the shit :)
<Barre> andol: bra och kompetenta kollegor kommer man långt med. :)
<realubot> Varför får kabeln mellan bredbandsmodemet och bredbandsuttaget i väggen inte vara mer änca. 2 m?
<realubot> Finns det någon logisk förklaring till detta eller är det bara någonting som operatörerna hittar på?
<realubot> Går det inte lika bra att sätta modemet 15 m från vägguttaget m.h.a. en vanlig TP-kabel?
<Dnvc> finns det någon sätt att installera ubuntu med bara cli utan någonting annat i gui?
<sakjur> Dnvc: Ja. Sök på Ubuntu Minimal, Ubuntu Server eller helt enkelt Dbian ;)
<sakjur> s/Dbian/Debian/
<sakjur> realubot: Kan potentiellt sett vara så att de matar _väldigt_ lite ström
<sakjur> men två meter känns extremt
<Dnvc> sakjur: whut?
<sakjur> snubbelrisk kanske? säkert någon lag
<sakjur> Dnvc: om du inte vill ha ett GUI för Ubuntu, installera https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD eller Ubuntu Server
<Dnvc> installerara den bara grunden och allt annat som behövs för ett ubuntu system?
<sakjur> Beroende på så kanske du tycker det är smidigare att installera Debian, vilket är det operativsystemet Ubuntu bygger på
<sakjur> Dnvc: MinimalCD har jag inte testat, men den går via nätet och laddar ner det du behöver
<sakjur> Ubuntu Server installerar ungefär det du behöver + eventuellt lite till, men inget GUI
<Dnvc> okej, tänkte göra en dator till en HTCP eller vad det kallas nu
<sakjur> spännande
<Dnvc> sakjur: haha :)
<sakjur> Dnvc: Jag använder min PS3:a.. Netflix, blu-ray och allt möjligt kul :)
<Dnvc> tänkte kolla om bättre med ubuntu och xmbc. men om inte så blir det nog xmbc windows
<realubot> sakjur: Okej. Jag funderar på att flytta modemet längre bort från uttaget.
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-02
<huttan> morron :)
<lag^> morrn
<andol> morgens
<andol> Ahh, härligt att trilla in på kontoret innan sju, för att hinna förbereda för att nätarbete, som sedan blir framflytta till en annan dag.
<christoffer> andol  :D
<christoffer> men då är det ju iaf förberett för en annan dag ...så inget onödigt gjort
<andol> Äh, själva förberedandet var ju redan förberett, handlade mest om att infinna sig i rätt tidiga tid.
<andol> Å andra sidan är det ju inte fel att ha en ursäkt att trilla hem extra tidigt.
<kodein> behöver man ens en ursäkt för det?
<andol> kodein: Alla kan inte vara statligt anställda :P
 * Barre brukar alltid komma sent till jobbet, men det kompenserar jag med att gå lite tidigare
<kodein> andol: kan, kan de ju
<kodein> hrrp. nu ska man försöka få igång nya jobbdattan också.
<kodein> nuvarande har ju jobbat här dubbelt så länge som jag
<bamsefar> Barre: :D
<Coffe> Barre:  väntar på del 2 nu
<Barre> Coffe: kommer förmodligen redan ikväll
<christoffer> http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/1343/
<christoffer> bästa t-shirt på länge
<Coffe> Barre:  nice
<sakjur> christoffer: http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/8753/
<MarkusDBX> någon som lyckats quarterscreen tile'a i xfce?
<kodein> hah. nu börjar man ju få häng på windows 8 också
 * kodein dricker kool-aiden
<bamsefar> Hrrm, i puppet: Kan jag require:a en instans av en Class?
<bamsefar> typ class { system::user: $uid => 1234, $gid => 1234 } och sen ssh_authorized_key { require => Class["system::user"]<-- WTF? }
<abbarn> Va ju inte alls några problema tt få netflix på ubuntu....
<christoffer> abbarn hur gjorde du?
<christoffer> testade  i höstas och då gick det inte
<abbarn> christoffer,  har du 13.04?
<christoffer> nej 12.04.2 LTS
<abbarn> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ehoover/compholio
<abbarn> sudo apt-get update
<abbarn> sudo apt-get install netflix-desktop
<abbarn> kör dessa
<abbarn> se om det funkar
<abbarn> har 13.04 och det funka
<christoffer> jo finns paket för precis också ska se lite vad det innehåller
<christoffer> abbarn körs det i wine eller känns det som eget program?
<abbarn> känns som ett eget..
<christoffer> ok, kanske värt att testa då
 * andol må vara lite gammaldags utav sig, men han undviker gärna okända ppa:n.
<christoffer> jo, han/hon listar det under open-source projekt men hittar inte koden
<bamsefar> andol: Goddagens
<andol> bamsefar: hallå
<bamsefar> andol: Du är ju bra på puppet.
<bamsefar> Om jag har en modul foo och en definierad typ bar, ska den ligga i foo/manifests/bar.pp eller foo/manifests/bar/init.pp ?
<bamsefar> definerad typ foo::bar*
<_coobra> jaha
<_coobra> det var sol..
<_coobra> varmt
<_coobra> kvavt
<_coobra> så fixar en AC...
<_coobra> då slår fan vädret om till blåsigt inte kvavt...
<andol> bamsefar: Den ska ligga i ./foo/manifests/bar.pp
<bamsefar> Okej, tack :)
<andol> bamsefar: Använder du puppet-lint? Har för mig att den är rätt bra att rädda sådana fel åt en.
<bamsefar> andol: Det gör jag inte
<andol> bamsefar: Kan rekommenderas. Är förvisso inte helt perfekt alltid, så det är väl inte så att man vill ha en blockerande git-hook på den, men väl värd att köra.
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Det gnäller väl på att man inte indenterar med spaces?
<andol> Jupp, mycket sådant också, men är man flera som petar på samma recept får man ju därmed en enhetlighet att hålla sig efter.
<andol> Vad gäller indentering så får man ju den rätt bra på köpet med puppet-el. Har för mig att det finns motsvarande för vim, ifall man är sådan.
<bamsefar> Men space-indentering får mig (och alla andra som pillar på det här) att vilja gröpa ur ögonen med en rostig sked.
<andol> bamsefar: Inte mycket för Python-konventionen med fyra space då heller? :)
<bamsefar> Nej, det finns tabbar av en anledning. :)
<andol> Fast seriöst, ifall ens editor ändå hanterar det åt en (man gör en tabb, och får rätt antal space), vad är då problemet?
<bamsefar> Då kan man välja själv hur djup indentering man vill ha.
<andol> Hmm, känns nästan som en diskussions som folk har haft förr, om och om igen :)
<christoffer> jo...om och om och om och om och om och om och om och om och om och om och om och om och om och om och om och om och om och om och om och om och om och om och om och om och om och om och om och om igen
<bamsefar> andol: :D
<bamsefar> andol: En annan sak, kan man få puppet att kopiera skel när man skapar en user?
<andol> bamsefar: Vet inte vad som är snyggast eller mest rätt, men om inte annat torde det ju gå att få någotsånär vettig med en exec som endast körs då den får en notify, typ då hemkatalogen har skapts?
<bamsefar> andol: Jag stoppar in en .bashrc med puppet när användaren skapas som innehåller /bin/cp -r /etc/skel/. ~/.
<bamsefar> Så kopieras det första gången man loggar in.
<bamsefar> Borde funka.
<andol> bamsefar: Ifall du kör den approachen istället, är det då inte snyggare med en ~/.profile?
<bamsefar> andol: Du tänker att det funkar för alla skal då?
<bamsefar> andol: Det funkade fint iaf.
<andol> bamsefar: Tänker även att .profile är specifikt just för inloggningsskal.
<bamsefar> Men; .profile finns inte i /etc/skel på centos, så då kommer den göra det varje gång man loggar in.
<bamsefar> Det är lite omständigt.
<andol> Å andra sidan så är det ju inte ovanligt att .profile sourcar .bashrc, och ifall du ändå gör en överskrivning så spelar det ju ingen roll efter första inläsningen.
<andol> Ah
<andol> bamsefar: mest utav nyfikenhet, ligger det en .bash_profile där istället?
<bamsefar> Yep
<bamsefar> andol: http://projects.puppetlabs.com/projects/1/wiki/user_and_homedir_recipe_patterns <-- Min lösning var ju snyggare än det där i alla fall.
<Spookan> Hm frågan är vad man ska donera sin bandbredd till... Förslag någon? :P
<andol> Spookan: https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-relay-debian.html.en
<Spookan> andol: Sitter inte med Debian/Ubuntu, sen vill jag inte ha FBI på besök.. ;)
<Dynamit> vad ska de göra om du agerar Relä så har de med dig att göra
<Dynamit> det har de ändå inte så länge du är Svensk medborgare och bor i Sverige där emot Säpo, Krim har med saken att göra men knappas att du skulle räknas som hot mot rikets säkerhet så Säpo kan du nästan glömma bort på engång
<Spookan> Dynamit: Vad jag har förstått så är det mycket pedofiler och annat pack som använder tor...
<Dynamit> Ska du tänka så så använder många av de VPN tunnel också
<Dynamit> ändå så finns VPN tunnel att köpa/hyra
<Spookan> Mm men inget jag bidrar till.
<Dynamit> Dessutom lägger du i Relä läge så gör du egentligen ingenting du vidarbefodrar bara data ifrån en tor nod till en annan
<andol> Spookan: Precis som Dynamit säger så går det alldeles utmärkt att vara ett Tor-relä utan att för den skull vara exit-nod, och bandbreddsmässigt verkar det finnas nog med behov även som rent relä.
<Spookan> Får fundera lite på det..
<Spookan> Testar tor relay lite då.. ;)
<Dynamit> Du kan inte bli spårad till någon trafik eftersom relä skickar bara info vidare utan att veta något
<Spookan> Ska det ta lång tid innan man märker av att nätet används?
<Dynamit> Ja det tar tid
<Dynamit> eftersom relät måste räknas som stabil och så där innan klienterna tycker att ja den använder vi
<Dynamit> Spookan: Du kan ju alltid ta ner ett par *nix dist. och seeda också
<Spookan> Ok, men ville ge det full rulle med gick bara att ge det 1.5 mbit?
<Dynamit> Låter sjukt om de skulle strypa var länge sedan jag lekte med det där dock
<Spookan> Valde något > 1.5 mbit, antar att de menar "mer än 1.5 mbit" då...
<Dynamit> > är större än
<Dynamit> eller mer än beror på hur man vill utala det
<Spookan> Mjo, det får stå på, se vad som händer.. :P
<Dynamit> lärde du dig inte matten som använder sig utav < > x,y
<Dynamit> etc.
<Dynamit> :P
<Spookan> Nä, skippade det :P
<Spookan> Hatar matte..
<_Trullo> bra det, räcker att man kan +-x/
<_Trullo> resten e bara dynga, tänk va mycket tid man la i skolan på x o y o sånt, vilken idioti
<HeMan> beror väl på vad man ska jobba med
<Dynamit> Spookan: Har relät börjat användas än då?
<johanbr> för en del datortillämpningar behöver man hyfsad avancerad matte: kryptering, grafikprogrammering, analys av algoritmer, ...
<johanbr> *hyfsat
<Spookan> Dynamit: Nä..
<Dynamit> det kommer ska du se
<Spookan> Dynamit: Hoppas det :P
<HeMan> när jag körde min tor-router så var det en tydlig peak just när melodifestivalen gick på tv
<HeMan> tror inte det var relaterat
<Spookan> Dynamit: Nu så händer det lite.
<Dynamit> se sa ju det
<Dynamit> Spookan: hur är det nu då?
<Dynamit> hepp verkar som Spookan har gått och sovit
<Freb> är det ok att ha en stabil debian och använda ett program som inte är stabil?
<Dynamit> klart men vad resultatet är kan bara koden av programmet bestämma
<Freb> är wine och använda virtuellt ett program i windows samma sak? eller kan man få samma sak som en riktig?
<Philip5> det är inte vad du än nu försökte säga
<Freb> är det likadant att använda wine, som att köra virtuellt windows, med det själva programmet jag vill köra?
<Philip5> nope, inte samma
<Philip5> wine = wine is not emulator
<Freb> men vad tror du själv, hade jag fått det bättre med en virtuell windows? eller wine?
<Philip5> beror på
<Philip5> alla windows program funkar ju inte i wine men virtuellt så är det som att köra windows
<Philip5> men funkar det i wine så slipper man ju ett helt virtuellt system som ligger och gnuggar
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-03
<zata> god morgon alla
<huttan> zata: morron :)
<zata> huttan, :D hur står det till? och råkar du veta hur man connectar till en windows dator via nätverk från ubuntu?
<huttan> haha
<huttan> kanske jag vet :p
<huttan> det kallas för samba
<huttan> men vad ska du connecta för, fildelning antar jag ?
<zata> ja precis så jag slipper hålla på och flytta över grejer via pinneminne
<zata> jag kan hitta datorn om jag går in på filsystem och när jag trycker på den vill den ha ett lösenord har testat alla lösen jag kan tänka mig men den vill inte fungera för det
<huttan> zata: det som jag personligen brukar göra är att sätta upp samba server på min ubuntu o sen lägga till en nätverks enhet i windows, så har du ubuntun på typ G: eller liknande
<huttan> zata: om du bara ska ansluta till windows from ubuntu kan du väl göra det genom Nautilus ?
<zata> nautilus? total noob here ;)
<huttan> den du letar filer i
<huttan> som utforskaren i windows
<zata> aha så det är så den heter
<huttan> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/29167/3-easy-ways-to-connect-to-windows-shared-folders-from-linux/
<huttan> kolla om det hjälper dig nått
<huttan> där han skriver "playground" kan du byta ut mot ipt på din windows dator
<zata> aha ska kolla lite på det
<huttan> vet du vad terminalen är?
<zata> jupp men vet dåligt hur den fungerar kan bara ett fåtal komandon
<huttan> hehe
<zata> använder bara linux på min laptop eftersom den e snepe och inte riktigt pallar windows :P
<huttan> mm, vet inte vad jag ska säga :p
<huttan> skriver jag terminal grejer till dig så blir du nog bara förivrrad, så vi lämnar det
<zata> haha risken finns :P
<zata> men jag ska läsa guide sen när jag vaknar igen och se om jag inte kan lösa det :D just nu jobbar jag med att få igång en emulator :P
<huttan> så du kan köra windows grejer? :p
<zata> nej så jag kan spela gameboy spel :D
<huttan> haha
<zata> men det vill inte som jag och krashar hela tiden :P
<zata> hmm vba fungerar inte :S
<huttan> vba??
<zata> visualboyadvance
<andol> morgens
<christoffer> god morgon
<coobra> morn
<Barre> mörrn
<christoffer> Barre när kommer nästa bloggpost om att flytta allt bort från molnet? ...har gått i de banorna länge men inte orkat ta tag i det så blir intressant
<christoffer> En stor nackdel dock är att jag inte vill ha en dator igång 24/7 hemma så tänkte köra en del på VPS till en början.
<andol> christoffer: Stor nackdel #2 med att enbart köra hemifrån är att ävens om ens nät mestadels fungerar fint så har du inte ens i närheten utav samma prio på lagning de få gånger de faktiskt går sönder.
<christoffer> jo, precis
<christoffer> Har fått 4 gratismånader detta år från Tele2 men det hjälper ju som inte när det ligger nere en söndag och de inte har personal att fixa problemet föräns på måndag
<christoffer> om jag kunde skulle jag byta från Tele2
<andol> Precis, vilket är mycket mycket mer frusterande ifall säg ens MX pekar på ens hemmaserver.
<christoffer> mmm
<christoffer> men kanske köra secondary mail server på VPS
<christoffer> som tar hand om allt när det går nere
<christoffer> ner
<christoffer> men då är man ju tillbaka till att förvara saker i molnet ...eller ja,...frågan är om man definierar VPS som "molnet"
<andol> ...eller så slipper man att vilkora saker som molnet eller ej, och istället gör en analys fall på fall?
<andol> Låt oss exempelvis jämför Stora Mailleverantör (säg Gmail), där det antagligen är rimligt lätt att massövervaka, bekvämt med implimenterade APIn etc.
<andol> Vad gäller en hyrd VPS är det säkert förvisso trivialt att komma åt den ifall någon TLA väljer att specifikt titta på just dig, men antagligen är det svårare att svepa upp den i allmänt trålande.
<andol> Som privatperson tror jag ej heller att det är realisikt att försöka skydda sig ifall någon tillräckigt aktivt vill övevaka just en, utan att det är ju massövervakningen man vill fokusera på att komma undan.
<Barre> christoffer: idag, eller imorgon.. blir väl en 4-5 inlägg med en eller ett par dagars mellanrum.
<andol> Barre: Nice!
<Barre> christoffer: inga problem att köra på en VPS (anser jag ialla fall), även om själva tjänsterna ligger i "molnet" så är inte din data accessbar (på samma sätt) som du hade nyttjat deras tjänster (om du förstår vad jag menar) :)
 * Barre vet att han kan vara svår att förstå ibland
<Barre> morrn andol
<christoffer> andol ja, det där låter som sunt tankesätt. Inte tänkte på det ifrån den vinkeln förut.
<christoffer> Det enda jag har i bakhuvudet är någon presentation från Linus Torvalds om hur han driftar mailserver hemifrån och kan ej komma åt mailen om han inte är hemma. Men är ju ett antal år sedan samt så är han betydligt mer utsatt för attacker och dylikt en vad "svensson" är
<andol> christoffer: Sen just när det kommer till mail så är ju halva segern vunnen bara genom att börja använda sig utav en egen maildomänen, då man ju därefter har möjlighet att flytta runt hanteringen av mailen, utifall att man senare gör andra prioriteringar.
<christoffer> mmm
<christoffer> *än vad
<andol> ?
<christoffer> jag skrev "en vad svensson är" ovanför ...men ska ju vara "än"
<christoffer> så det var korrigering av min text
<Barre> andol: EN maildomän!?!?!... låter lite snålt ;)
<larsemil> morrn!
<bamsefar> Morgon
<andol> Barre: På tal om det så tror jag att jag har en bunt mail-adresser till dig. Någon utav dem som är mer rätt än de andra?
<larsemil> oGG är på semester. funderar på att köpa någon dyr server eller två.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Köp en CRS-3
<larsemil> andol: tycker inte du det är konstigt att NSA inte har kontaktat Dalnix för vår data?
<andol> larsemil: Jo, särksilt med tanke på vem som har en MX-slav där.
<larsemil> bamsefar: jag har ju köpt två sådana för vårat interna kontorsnätverk. En tredje känns lite overkill?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Ok, nice.
<Barre> andol: jag har bättre koll ocjh snabbare svarstider på forsberg.co samt rre.nu, gargamel.nu är så översvammad av "skräp" att det tar ett tag för mig att skumma igenom.
 * Barre s favorit är b@rre.nu   =)
<larsemil> steam uppdaterar ganska ofta måste jag säga
<larsemil> hade visst en friend request från andol där också
 * andol uppdaterar sin adressbok.
<andol> larsemil: Ähh, han vill du inte ha något att göra med. Mest en dryg besserwisser.
<bamsefar> Haha
<larsemil> andol: ja jo men det kan jag leva med. han kan vara nyttig ibland. även en blind höna finner då och då ett korn. ;) ;)
<bamsefar> Barre: Snygg mailadress! :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag försökte fixa m.se förr, b@m.se hade varit episk mailadress.
<larsemil> jag har en del vänner som bytt nick för att de fått en bra domän
<Barre> bamsefar: ja.... men enbokstavsdomäner går väl inte att registrera på .se längre (gick inte när jag försökte registrera s.se)
<Barre> bamsefar: försökte med s.se för att få jon@s.se
<andol> bamsefar: Hmm, .se tillåter inte enbokstävers?
<Barre> andol: to late
 * Barre går in på kundbesök nu.. cheers
<larsemil> herrå
<larsemil> Barre: bamsefar andol de kommer antagligen öppna upp för det.
<larsemil> Barre: Barre andol samma med tvåbokstävers.
<larsemil> Barre: andol bamsefar samt landskoder.
<andol> larsemil: Åh, gissar att det blir en intressant rush till de domänerna..
<larsemil> https://www.iis.se/blogg/se-kommer-slappa-sparrade-domannamn/
<larsemil> https://www.iis.se/data/barred_domains_list.txt
<bamsefar> Vad är grejen med wpad?
<bamsefar> Och alla swedish law-domäner?
<christoffer> wpad har väl några gigantiska säkerhetsluckor i sig fick jag reda på ...kan lätt nyttjas för överbelastningar...har ingen aning om detaljerna. Det ser ju ut som de adresserna är tillagda just för att motverka sådana syften
<bamsefar> Vad är wpad?
<larsemil> web proxy autodiscovery protocol
<larsemil> tydligen
<larsemil> The Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Protocol (WPAD) is a method used by clients to locate a URL of a configuration file using DHCP and/or DNS discovery methods.
<bamsefar> Okej
<larsemil> never heard of
<bamsefar> Inte jag heller.
<larsemil> innan jag läser vidare så gissar jag att det är m$-teknologi. vem sätter mot?
<christoffer> larsemil :P ...du har rätt
<larsemil> The WPAD protocol was drafted by a consortium of companies including Inktomi Corporation, Microsoft Corporation, RealNetworks, Inc., and Sun Microsystems, Inc.. W
<christoffer> problemet är att det användes/används i Ubuntu ...eller någon applikation som kom med default i 11.10
<bamsefar> Haha, real networks och Microsoft. :)
<bamsefar> Sun borde ju veta b ättre dock.
<christoffer> när jag felsökte nätverket så sprutade sådana wpad meddelanden från min maskin
<christoffer> listade dessvärre aldrig ut vilken applikation det var
<christoffer> därför jag kom i kontakt med det tidigare
<christoffer> aldrig sett det efter det
<andol> Jo, kändes lite märkligt att se RealNetworks och Sun nämnas i samma sammanhang.
<symlinks> Går det att ha två identiska mappar på två olika ställen på samma disk?
<symlinks> Typ med symlink?
<bamsefar> Ursäkta?
<Dynamit> Haha nu blir gubben i trappen säkert glad på mig eller inte med det struntar jag i
<bamsefar> mount --bind kanske kan vara vad du söker.
<bamsefar> Eller en symlink.
<symlinks> Coolers!
<Dynamit> stängde av frekvens filtret för baselementet
<symlinks> Får det inte att fungera som jag vill.. körde sudo ln -s /home/sftp/ /var/www/playsms/plugin/themes/
<symlinks> jag vill att /var/www/playsms/plugin/themes/ mapparna ska ligga i /home/sftp/
<symlinks> ah gjorde det åt fel håll
<symlinks> -.-
<Dynamit> Baa synd att jag inte hittar ett skript som laddar gör att NUSD tar ner alla IOS
<bamsefar> NUSD?
<Dynamit> Undrar om jag ska spela lite Tetris Pop under tiden jag ändå kör frekvens filtret till baselementet avstängd
<Dynamit> Nintendo Update Server Downloader
<bamsefar> Okej
<Dynamit> Jag har alla System Menyer ifrån 2.0 och senare, bara alla IOS kvar
<Dynamit> Jippi bara 24 System menyer till att sortera så de Decrypterade filerna ligger i en egen mapp
<Dynamit> tyckte det var lika bra att decryptera det så länge man är säker på att nyckeln för krypteringen finns tillgängligt, för jag vet i tusan vart den lagras
<farfar> snubben som heter symlinks gör fel med symlinks.. oh the ironi :)
<andyland> :D
<Dynamit> Ingen som ska ha moral predikan och berätta för mig att man inte tar ner egendom som är upphovsskyddade som tillhör i detta fall Nintendo?
<symlinks> farfar: kom ju in för att jag ville ha hjälp med symlinks
<symlinks> kanske inte var så genomtänkt
<farfar> ahaaa :) trodde alla använde "sitt" nick :)
<Dynamit> Jo jag har haft samma ända sedan jag började med P2P ;)
<Dynamit> och då var jag inte gammal
<andyland> farfar: Du vet att det finns en hel drös av användare som inte använder IRC som sitt primära kommunikationsmedel utan bara går in och skriker på #channel när dom behöver hjälp?
 * andyland used to be one of them :(
<Dynamit> och andyland man kan ändå använda något som är "sitt" nick
<farfar> andyland: inte tänkt på det faktiskt, jag är ganska ny här i kanalen och har inte riktigt tänkt på det
<Dynamit> Jag använder mitt nick så länge det är ledigt
<larsemil> Dynamit: men du har ju ett nick med lite krut i. Explosive shit.
<andyland> ba dum tss
<larsemil> andyland: Tråkigt? Har kort stubin innan min skämtmaskin går igång.
<andyland> larsemil: Jag tyckte det var kul iaf så du får en +1 av mig
<Dynamit> larsemil: Jag är förvånad ingen moral predikan för att jag tar ner saker ifrån NUS som jag lagrar på en Hårddisk istället för Wii konsoller
<larsemil> Dynamit: jag kunde inte bry mig mindre. men du behöver ju inte tjata om det när ingen verkar nappa på ditt (troll)bete.
<Dynamit> Nä nu blir det lite Pop Tetris
<Dynamit> Utan filtret igång haha
<larsemil> om jag har ett tal, hur får jag reda på hur många steg det är till närmaste tal som är delbart på fyra?
<larsemil> säg att jag har 9, då är svaret 3.
<larsemil> men hur programmerar jag det?
<larsemil> HeMan: VARFÖR HAR DU SEMESTER.?
<Dynamit> Bra fråga larsemil
<farfar> larsemil: använder modulo 4?
<farfar> -?
<farfar> eller vänta nu här .. :P  jag läste lite för snabbt
<farfar> "säg att jag har 9, då är svaret 3." .. svaret är väl 1.. eftersom 8 är det närmaste delbara med 4
<larsemil> jag löste det med en loop
<larsemil> while(!($counter++ % 4) != 2): ?>
<farfar> loop? really? känns som att modulo hade varit bäst där
<larsemil> jag ville ju göra något för varje steg
<lord4163> röte töte knäckebrödäh
<farfar> aha du ville mer än att faktiskt ha fram svaret på din fråga
<farfar> :)
<larsemil> farfar: :) tack ändå!
<Dynamit> Nä om jag ska programmera på Easy Homebrew Installer så jag kan släppa den någongång
<larsemil> !blog
<ubot2`> Factoid 'blog' not found
<Dynamit> Det jag skulle behöva göra med Update Homebrew functionen är att låta extraheraren leta efter dol/elf filtyp och extrahera den till vald plats det ska inte vara så svårt måste bara komma på hur tusan det ska kodas ;)
<HeMan> larsemil: en glad knopp sitter på en lat kropp
<Dynamit>   baa att inte alla kan hålla sig till en bestämd namn när det på filerna när det kommer till homebrew det hade underlättat mycket
<bamsefar> andol: !?
<bamsefar> Jag behöver lite puppet-hjälp igen. :)
<andol> bamsefar: Yes?
<bamsefar> andol: Om jag har en file { "config": } och en service { "service": subscribe => File["config"] }, kan jag få servicen att köra reload istf stop && start ?
<andol> bamsefar: http://docs.puppetlabs.com/references/latest/type.html#service
<andol> bamsefar: Tittat på attributet restart
<bamsefar> andol: restart => "service my_service reload" istälelt?
<andol> bamsefar: Gissningsvis
<andol> Inget jag prövat mest själv, kom mest ihåg att jag sett dylika overrides i dokumentationen.
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Jag ska ha det till haproxy, lite dumt att stänga av lastbalanseraren. :P
<gubbenli> Någon som använt .PO filer? Håller på med ett projekt där jag hittar translations. När jag öppnar den enda med text som jag tycker verkar riktig så ser den ut såhär "msgid "Contact" msgstr "Contact"  msgid "Email" msgstr ""  msgid "Forgot password" msgstr """ listat i typ 700 termer.. Ska jag bara ersätta termerna med Svenska så de byts ut?
<christoffer> msgid ska vara kvar som det är
<christoffer> msgstr ska fyllas i med svensk översättning
<christoffer> om jag minns rätt
<christoffer> gubbenli vad är det för projekt?
<gubbenli> Sitter med poedit nu
<gubbenli> Det är inte mitt projekt, sitter med PlaySMS (som jag suttit med så många gånger förut)
<gubbenli> Har bidragit redan men vore enkelt för mig att översätta
<jolaren> christoffer: ^
<christoffer> wow nu lägger även Microsoft till annonser i sökningar inne ifrån operativsystemet
<sakjur1> christoffer: PÃ¥ riktigt?
<sakjur1> Först ska man betala, sen betalar man igen..
<christoffer> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/17251-microsoft-bygger-in-reklam-i-windows-81
<Barre> ett första steg att leverera en gratis version av windows för privat bruk?
<christoffer> Barre jadu, kan ju inte vara alltför långt bort i tankarna iaf...först vill de väl få stabil alternativ inkomst
<andol> sakjur1, christoffer: Fast att betala, och sen betala igen på det viset är ju inget nytt. Inte kan ni väl ha undgått att det finns gott om både tidningar och tv-kanaler som innehåller reklam, trots att man har betalt för dem? :) Någonstans finns det väl åtminstone där en logik att även ifall man betalar för dem så betalar man mindre för dem än vad man skulle gjort annars tack vare reklamen.
<Barre> andol: det är ju en sann och riktig iaktagelse, dock okonventionell praxis i den unga IT-baserade konsumtionmodellen. Det är lätt att applicera ett annat tankesätt bara för att det gäller IT, jag tar åt mig =)
<Screedo> godkväll, någon som känner till denna boken? https://www.adlibris.com/se/product.aspx?isbn=9186841572&utm_source=apsis&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=SE_1327_DIGITAL
<Screedo> något att lägga pengar på?
<christoffer> andol nej, det har inte undgått mig. Det är anledningen för att jag inte betalar för några reklamkanaler.
<christoffer> det går som inte ihop för mig'
<christoffer> antingen betalar jag eller så tittar jag på reklam
<christoffer> hur som helst så är det dags att sova nu
<christoffer> gonatt
<Barre> Philip5!
<Barre> ^^ sägs med samma röst och pondus som baren gör när de ropar "Norm!"
<Barre> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81QluTS-mWc   <-- for the youngsters
<andol> Barre: Besökt originalet? :)
<Barre> andol: i knoooooow... och det vill jag också göra
<sakjur1> andol: Samtidigt så måste vi ju konstatera att tidningar iallafall inte trackar dig ;)
<andol> sakjur1: Jorå, men vad gäller Windows så är ju visandet utav reklam ortogonalt mot spårandet.
<Barre> natti natti
<realubot> Wzup?
<Stirner> God kväll kanalen
<gorgo> goderkväll
<gorgo> :P
 * gorgo andas ut
<Stirner> gorgo: Händer nåt skoj i din del av landet?
<gorgo> har fixat min telefon
<Stirner> neet =)
<gorgo> gjort s-off, uppdaterat firmware, recovery och romen :P
<Stirner> Vad är det för lur?
<gorgo> allt gick bra, så nu kan jag andas ut
<gorgo> htc one
<Stirner> trevlig telefon mindre trevligt batteri =)
<gorgo> mja, jag har 75% sen i morse
<gorgo> har använt den sen dess :P så är helt ok enligt mig, min S2 dog efter en halv dag, hehe
<Dynamit> Fn vad jag är bra äntligen funkar Easy Homebrew Installer som jag vill när det gäller Update funktionen men nu jäklar måste jag i sängen
<Dynamit> bara Install homebrew funktionen kvar då innan man släpper programmet samt källkoden som ser för jäklig ut men men optimera gör jag senare
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-04
<realubot> Här kommer nyheten som ni har längtat efter: http://www.dn.se/nyheter/vetenskap/huvudtransplantationer-snart-mojligt-enligt-forskare/
<andol> morgens
<Abbarn> någon vaken=
<Abbarn> ?
<Coffe> Abbarn:  risken finns
<Abbarn> Coffe: vad gör du=
<Abbarn> ?
<Coffe> ojbbar
<Abbarn> okej:P
<Abbarn> försöker lära mig python ;
<andol> Abbarn: Det tycker jag att du gör helt rätt i :)
<Abbarn> andol: jasså :P
<Abbarn> andol: Ett användbart språk?
<andol> Abbarn: Jupp
<bamsefar> andol: Morgon! :)
<Barre> mörrn mörrn
<bamsefar> andol: Om jag har en variabel $iface = "eth0" och jag vill ha värdet i facten $ipaddress_$iface ($ipaddress_eth0), hur gör jag då?
<bamsefar> I puppet då. :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Eller du kanske.
<Barre> bamsefar: jag vet inte på rak arm.. och det är för tidigt för att böja den lite
<andol> bamsefar: Vet ej, men berätta gärna när du hittat svaret.
<bamsefar> andol: Okej, will do
<Dynamit> En del spärrar som folk gör verkar jobba på underliga sätt
<fr33r1d3> vad menar du?
<Dynamit> exakt vad jag säger en del spärrar folk gör verkar jobba på underligga sätt
<fr33r1d3> vilka spärrar?
<Dynamit> Jag vill bara för skojs skull förstå exakt vad novakiller gör som rensar rester ifrån AnyDVD som i sin tur resulterar i att Slysoft AnyDVD inte vet om att man har redan haft 21dagars utvärdering redan men det är
<Dynamit> en annan sak
<kodein> wat.
<Dynamit> jag ser till att maskinen inte har kontakt med ntp server och får den att tro att alla dagarna har gått
<fr33r1d3> ok, vad har du kommit fram till då?
<Dynamit> sedan startar jag om den och den fattar att dagarna är slut
<Dynamit> men ställer ja tillbaka så är det bara köra, men jag vet att förut fanns det en jäkla massa filer som skapades som ställde till det
<Dynamit> men nu verkar allt vara beroende utav en fil
<Dynamit> så WTF
<andol> Dynamit: Jorå, visst *kan* man gå förbi spärrar på det viset, men är det verkligen värt besväret? Dessutom, ifall det rör sig om ett program du vill använda, varför inte då bara betala när testperioden är över?
<Dynamit> från att ha en jäkla massa spärrar och rester till att nästan inte har några filer som ställer till det
<Dynamit> det är bara för att leka andol jag har det redan
<andol> I övrigt så behöver ju inte spärrar vara stenhårda för att fylla en funktion, räcker ju att de är tillräckligt effektiva för att de ska ha en effekt på tillräckligt många. Om inte annat så fyller det ju funktionen att tillhandahålla en påminnelse om vilkoret.
<Dynamit> förstår liksom inte hur Slysoft Inc. tänker
<Dynamit> från att vara jäkligt hårda och ha många spärrar till att lita på 1 stackars fil
<christoffer> Någon som har erfarenhet från Gtkmm och att skapa GUI?
<Dynamit> Verkar som den var lite smartare när man hade ersatt .zreglib med en som har slutat gälla, om man nu låter den stå på ett datum efter den dagen tiden gått ut
<Dynamit> dessvärre inte christoffer
<christoffer> =/
<Dynamit> det räckte inte med att radera .zreglib filen och starta om den viste ändå
<Dynamit> ska se vad som händer om man ersätter med en giltig
<christoffer> blir bara massor med horisontella och vertikala boxar till höger och vänster....påminner väldigt mycket om att bygga hemsidor med tabeller som i början av -00 talet
<christoffer> jag gör något fel...måste jag göra iaf
<christoffer> men jag vet ju inte =/
<fr33r1d3> Dynamit: Sysslar du mycket med säkerhet?
<Dynamit> Nja jag leker med spärrar när jag känner mig för det
<fr33r1d3> ok
<morpa> Gött att l4d2 finns till linux nu http://store.steampowered.com/app/550/?snr=1_7_15__13
<f0lt> SÃ¥g det morpa , det fungerar sweet om man har en decent setup
<Dynamit> Vad händer?
<f0lt> Försöker hitta något sätt att göra min rasperry pi mobil
<f0lt> inte som en mobil{telefon} utan mer mobil utav sig
<Dynamit> jasså bärbar dator
<Dynamit> eller handdator
<f0lt> isch
<f0lt> Tänkte att den kan ju redan vara mobil genom att den bara fungerar som den gör (maskinen i sig dvs)
<f0lt> Sen kan man ha med en vanlig usb + usb laddare
<f0lt> Alltså en vanlig usb kabel som jag kan koppla in eller så att jag har en usb laddare (sådan som man får med telefonen oftast)
<f0lt> Sen måste jag lösa tagentbord och mus på något lätt sätt
<Dynamit> lätt
<f0lt> Har tänkt mobilen, men är inte säker än
<Dynamit> modda en aktiv usb-hubb
<f0lt> Tänkte göra det
<Dynamit> eller kör blåtand
<f0lt> Har rasberryn bluetooth? o.0
<f0lt> eller måste jag köpa någon sticka kanske
<Dynamit> finns billiga mincro blåtands adaptrar
<f0lt> Mjo, men när det kommer tilltagentbordet så vill jag helst (HELST) ha något väldigt portabelt
<Dynamit> du det finns jäkligt små som går på blåtand
<f0lt> Kan ju lösa strömmen till pi:n skötas av ett batteri > usb pack (kan bygga själv)
<f0lt> det har du rätt i
<f0lt> täntke inte på det
<abbarn> nu kör vi lite python-pluggning via codecadem.com
<f0lt> När det kommer till internet så borde jag bara kunna tethra min telefon bara
<f0lt> do it abbarn !
<Dynamit> själv håller jag på just nu med Easy Homebrew Installer
<abbarn> f0lt, översätter allt till svenska :P
<f0lt> Haha, det är ju hemskt abbarn !
<f0lt> Dynamit: Hur är det tycker du?
<abbarn> f0lt, Jasså??
<f0lt> Borde döpa om mig haha.. går med stealth nick ju :P
<Dynamit> f0lt: vad tänkerdu på nu?
<E3|Fisk> abbarn: Engelska när man ska koda :)
<E3|Fisk> Dynamit: Hur tycker du om Easy Homebrew? :P
<abbarn> E3|Fisk, Jo jag vet.. men övningarna är ju på engelska.. lär mig bättre om jag samtidigt översätter till svenska
<Dynamit> haha det är jag som kodar den :P
<Dynamit> bara för att lata människor och totala nötter ska inte behöva tänka alls på vad de gör
<Dynamit> utan bara matar in informationen och låter programmet göra resten
<E3|Fisk> Ahh! nice xD
<E3|Fisk> Pratar vi om samma sak? :P
<E3|Fisk> Den där grejen till Wii? X)
<Dynamit> ja Easy Homebrew Installer
<E3|Fisk> Fair enough
<Dynamit> skrivet i C# och använder .Net
<E3|Fisk> Sitter du i windows?
<Dynamit> På maskinen jag är ansluten ifrån menar du?
<E3|Fisk> Har haft så mycket problem när det kommer till C# i linux
<E3|Fisk> mono och shit
<Dynamit> Har inte kodat i C# i *nix än men ska väl göra det också någongång
<Dynamit> men måste lära mig biblioteken
<Dynamit> Håller på med designen till Install Homebrew funktionen men står rätt still vad som ska finnas och hur det ska se ut just nu
<Dynamit> Hatar när det står stilla i hjärnan på mig
<Dynamit> är rätt svårt att koda när man inte kommer på hur man vill att det ska funka
<abbarn> En fråga.. ser ibland bilder på folks skrivbord (alltså datorn) då har dom som bara en stor terminal.. hur funkar det?
<Dynamit> lätt kör terminalen i helskärm
<Dynamit> och transparant läge
<Dynamit> eller trycker ctrl + alt + F1-F5(ofta)
<Dynamit> är inte alltid tty existerar ifrån F1-F5
<abbarn> användarvänligt?
<Dynamit> Kör man terminal så kör man terminal
<Dynamit> svårt att få terminal att bli annat än ren-text
<Dynamit> men man kan ju köra saker via terminalen som gör GUI men det är en annan sak
<Dynamit> E3|Fisk: Vad du vart tyst då
<E3|Fisk> Fika
<E3|Fisk> :)
<E3|Fisk> Kommer om en stund ^^
<abbarn> Har planer på ett android-app.. då är python väldigt fel val av språk att lära sig :P
<abbarn> IDLE 3. detta jag ska använda eller? python 3?
<abbarn> ska ladda hem till min ubuntudator
<abbarn> nån som kan hjälpa?=
<Dynamit> Jag har noll koll på Python
<abbarn> vill ha hem det senaste
<Dynamit> jag gillar inte riktgt Python varför vet jag egentligen inte det är bara så
<abbarn> hehe okej :P har nyss börjat lära mig
<Barre> HeMan: vad håller du nu på med för pajprojekt? Ser något spännande i din README.md......
<Dynamit> När det kommer till språk jag skriver "normala program" i så är det C/C++, C# som gäller för min del
<abbarn> Dynamit, ok
<Dynamit> kollar just nu hur man kollar om USB mass-lagrings enhet har tagits bort för att sedan köra en koll så allting är grönt och vänta på at nästa enhet har stoppats i
<abbarn> nu rör det på sig i terminalen :P
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jag skickade en polare på dig som behöver konstiga datans.
<Dynamit> baa
<Dynamit> känns som att vilken loop typ jag en kommer välja så kommer det inte bli bra för det jag ska göra
<huttan_> Dynamit: vad för nix går o koda i C# ??
<huttan_> Dynamit: Såg du skrev nått om det vid 13.03, men kan ha missförstått
<Dynamit> nej då
<Dynamit> jag skriver ett program C# .Net som ska underlätta för lata människor / amatörer som inte har någonkoll alls att "tillverka" exploit för deras konsoll samt Installera eller uppdatera homebrew
<Dynamit> "tillverka" exploit är klar sedan länge då jag bara behövde hantera informationen som matades in för att mata in den till programmet som "tillverkar" exploiten för just den konsollen
<Dynamit> Uppdatera homebrew biten är klar också
<Dynamit> det som är kvar är Installera homebrew biten, jag har bestämt mig för att om användaren vill installera på flera enheter(USB-masslagrings enheter) så ska programmet "installera" på enhet 1 för att när den är klar be användaren byta till enhet 2 etc.
<Dynamit> istället för att användaren ska behöva trycka på Install knappen för varje enhet
<Dynamit> måste bara komma på vilken form utav loop som är bäst för jobbet
<Dynamit> ä ger upp på iden
<Dynamit> folk får trycka manuellt för varje enhet
<huttan_> Dynamit: du kan inte göra nått udev script eller liknande som du kallar?
<Dynamit> allting går om man vill men vad tusan jag har suttit här i 3timmar och bråkat med samma sak
<huttan_> mm, segt
<huttan_> fått storstädat idag iaf.
<huttan_> Frågan är om man ska göra något produktivt med datorn så här på kvällen
<sakjur1> lol: SL bara "Vart vill du att du ska kunna hitta saldot på ditt SL-kort? I spärren, i automaten, på pressbyrån, på webben" - jag fyllde i "På kortet"
 * maxjezy sätter sakjur1 i lustiga lådan
<sakjur1> maxjezy: yeah. Nejmen, jag måste säga att det känns som att det var ett ganska uppenbart svar..
<sakjur1> varför inte göra ett kort med eink?
<Freb> vad är skillnaden ifall man installerar bara på hårdisken utan några partition?
<Philip5> partion har man alltid
<Philip5> kan inte skriva på hårddisk utan partion med något filsystem
<Philip5> partionenen kan ju däremot vara en enda stor
<Freb> aha, men jag tänkte på när man installerar så finns med uppdelat och en för nya användare?
<Philip5> mest för att separera data
<Philip5> inget måste
<Freb> tänkte bara veta skillnaden så man inte går miste om nåt :)
<Philip5> det är mer att om du ska ominstallera eller något sådant så har du användardata kvar på egen partion och kan blåsa systemet. mer ur admin-synpunkt
<Freb> du menar om det skulle hända nåt med root så har jag allt på ett säket ställe?
<Philip5> inte med root men med systemet eller /root men /root är sällan något som felar. det är skillnad på root = / och /root
<Freb> vilken av partitionens är de som behöver mest utrymme?
<christoffer> Freb jag var också fundersam till en början med hur jag ville ha mina partitioner men man lär sig med åren...just partitionering kan göras på oändligt antal sett
<christoffer> så det är svårt att rekommendera något
<christoffer> gör en swap partition och resten av utrymmet för /
<christoffer> om man inte vet vad man vill ha så brukar jag rekommendera det
 * andol instämmer med christoffer 
<David-A> nyss på tv "Beroende av tv-serier" SVT2 18:05-19:00. dokumentär om märkligt modernt socialt fenomen. inkl piratöversättningar o begreppen "fan fiction" o "entertainment pod". (repris fr 2012, repris fre & lör)
<David-A> (med "modern" menar jag mindre än 100 år)
<Freb> så ifall datorn skulle flippa ur så skulle vara bra med / /home /swap?
<andol> Freb: Ifall datorn skulle flippa ur så vill du ha en säkerhetskopia på den data du bryr dig om.
<David-A> Freb: som jag ser det är separat /home mer för att underlätta om-installation eller dual-boot mellan flera linuxar. gör ingen större skillnad för hårddiskkrasher eller systemkrasher
<christoffer> All data som jag sparar finns i Ubuntu one eller på extern hårddisk ...jag kan utan problem blåsa rent datorn när jag själv känner för det utan att fundera över om jag råkar ta bort något viktigt.
<Freb> hade inga tankar att ha flertal linuxes
<xinef> Hej, jag behöver hjälp om beslut angående mjukvaruraid/hårdvaruraid..
<xinef> NÃ¥gon som vill komma med input :)
<Freb> Låter som att jag inte har någon nytta med några extra partitions som home osv
<xinef> Freb: Jag kom just ge mig lite sammanhang :)
<Freb> aid?
<Freb> går det att mounta 2 externa hårdiskar till en mount /data
<David-A> Freb: nej, (vad jag vet, inte utan logical volume management eller raid, men det tror jag inte du menar om de extarna hårdiskarna ska vara borttagbara (removable))
<Freb> jo removal
<David-A> Freb: du kan montera dem i olika underkataloger, t.ex. /data/diska & /data/diskb
<David-A> Freb: eller göra nåt med symlänkar så det ser ut som innehållet på två ställen är (mer el mindre) organiserat på ett ställe
<David-A> Freb: (men symlänkar är kanske mindre användarvänligt, eftersom det ser ut som de finns, även när diskarna inte är monterade)
<Freb> men om man vill fåre i /data båda hårdiskarna?
<David-A> Freb: har du på diska en fil Madonna.mp3 o på diskb en fil Jagarna.avi (inte i undermappar), vill du då ha både Madonna.mp3 o Jagarna.avi i samma mapp /disk ?
<David-A> (jag menar /data )
<Freb> precis
<David-A> Freb: det tror jag inte går.
<Dynamit> allting går utom små barn och trasiga bilar
<Dynamit> :P
<David-A> Freb: det finns risk för tvetydighet, om /data är både diska o diskb, om man kopierar en ny fil Bowie.jpg till /data, vilken disk ska den till egentligen?
<David-A> Freb: eller om två filer med samma namn finns på båda diskarna?
<Freb> hehe har ingen aning, ifall de både är tomma från början?
<Freb> David-A: går det?
<David-A> Freb: jag sa ju att jag tror inte det går. men nu håller jag på att kolla "fuse". problemet vad göra om två filer har samma namn, o var nya filer ska skapas kvarstår o måste bestämmas på nåt sätt.
<David-A> Freb: tänk dej om man skulle ha samma krav på två vanliga mappar. "jag vill ha två mappar, och båda ska heta /home/david/Filmer". hur sjukt är inte det, egentligen?
<Dynamit> David-A: man brukar kalla det Raid-0 :P
<Freb> skiljer det not nar man parition i sorts ordning?
<David-A> Freb: (förstår inte frågan)
<Freb> skiljer det nåt om man har partitions i sorts ordning?
<Philip5> vad skulle det vara för sorts ordning??
<Freb> nej jag bara frågar.
 * David-A förstår fortfarande inte frågan
<Freb> om swap vore längst fram på hårdisken
<Freb> håller på att paritionera
<Philip5> spelar i praktiken ingen roll
<Philip5> vet inte om det ens har en teoretisk betydelse om än försummbar
<Freb> såg nån topic på ett forum att det skulle göra någon skillnad :S
<David-A> Freb: på 1900-talet brydde man sig om sånt, o la swap mellan system o home för att den skulle va optimalt snabb att accessa i alla situationer. swap behövdes nästan alltid för ram var så litet o dyrt. nuförtiden tänker man att swap bara används i nödfall. ordningen på disken är inte viktigt längre.
<Freb> okej, men utan swap spelar vart någonstans?
<Freb> det*
<Philip5> på en modern dator har man swap men den används nästan aldrig för man brukar ha så pass mycket ram
<Dynamit> tänk om det stämde för mig
<Dynamit> hur mycket ram-minne jag än har blir det aldrig tillräckligt
<HeMan> vi konfigurerar hpc-noderna så att dom bootar om om de börjar swapa
<Freb> om vi glömmer swap, gör det någon skillnad?
<HeMan> nej
<HeMan> installationen kan klaga
<HeMan> men du kan alltid lägga till en swapfil i filsystemet
<Freb> ok hehe
<Dynamit> jasså HeMan den måste väl döda program om man inte har ram-minne ledigt
<Dynamit> och ingen swap
<HeMan> Dynamit: har den börjat swappa är beräkningarna redan "förstörda" för prestandan blir usel
<Dynamit> frågan var om inte datorn börjar döda program för att kunna arbeta
<David-A> HeMan: du menar, de bootar om om swappen börjar "tröska" (att bara använda lite swap för för tillfället sovande tjänster borde inte vara nåt problem, det är bara bra)
<HeMan> David-A: inte i hpc-världen
<HeMan> David-A: däremot går det bra att pagea ut binärer tex
<HeMan> David-A: men datat ska alltid vara i minnet
<abbarn> tjenna alla vakna ubuntare och annat folk :P
<Philip5> abbarn: go kväll
<abbarn> Philip5, tjenna
<abbarn> laddat ner typ olika python :S hur raderar jag allt?
<David-A> abbarn: har du laddat ner typ "python-src.tar", "python-i386.deb", etc? eller menar du installerat olika python i programhanteraren?
<abbarn> David-A, Vet inte riktigt vad jag gjort... inget funkar :S försökte viaprogramcentralen och via terminalen
<abbarn> David-A, Vill bara programmera i python :P men inget kommer gratis i Linux :P
<HeMan> abbarn: för att installera kör du bara sudo apt-get install python
<HeMan> abbarn: så nära gratis du kan komma
<abbarn> HeMan, Får man senaste då?
<David-A> abbarn: python är installerat från början. du behöver inte göra nåt. skriv ett pythonprogram i din texteditor o kör med python filnamn eller sätt exekverbar o dubbelklicka den.
<abbarn> har redan det senaste installerat,
<HeMan> abbarn: 2.7 får du då
<HeMan> abbarn: sudo apt-get install python3 ger python3.3
<abbarn> python är redan den senaste versionen.
<abbarn> Följande paket har installerats automatiskt och är inte längre nödvändiga:
<abbarn>   linux-headers-3.2.0-48 linux-headers-3.2.0-48-generic
<abbarn> så hur gör jag nu för att börja skriva kod och köra programmen?
<David-A> abbarn: det är bara info, inget fel ("har installerats automatiskt och är inte längre nödvändiga")
<HeMan> abbarn: du startar en terminal och skriver python3
<abbarn> HeMan, Sen då?
<HeMan> abbarn: där skriver du din pythonkod
<abbarn> i terminalen?
<HeMan> abbarn: alternativt så skapar du en fil som du skriver din python-kod i och kör den med python3 mittpythonscript.py
<HeMan> abbarn: jo
<HeMan> abbarn: det finns lite IDE'er, tex idle, som du kan använda
<David-A> abbarn: vilken texteditor vill du skriva kod i? en vanlig som gedit? eller en med stöd för programmering som idle?
<abbarn> en med stöd...
<abbarn> ej gedit
<abbarn> tips?
<HeMan> abbarn: sudo apt-get install idle
<HeMan> fast jag har aldrig använt idle
<HeMan> kör allt i vim
<HeMan> men det är rätt brant inlärningskurva på det
<abbarn> okej
<abbarn> installerat idle nu
<David-A> abbarn: eller installera idle via programcentralen
<abbarn> David-A, Installera det nyss via terminalen
<abbarn> Vim såg riktigt intressant ut.. brant inlärningskurva säger du? kanske lika bra att köra direkt på det innan jag leker me nått annat ? eller
<HeMan> abbarn: njae, vill du bara komma igång och skriva python är inte vim rätt väg att gå
<HeMan> abbarn: orsaken till att jag kör vim är historiska skäl
<abbarn> HeMan, så jag ska köra igång med?????
<David-A> abbarn: vim är nördigt o med brant inlärningskurva. ett annat nördigt alternativ med brant inlärningskurva är emacs. vill du programmera python är gedit okej, eller idle antar jag.
<abbarn> HeMan, IDLE?
<HeMan> abbarn: kör idle
<abbarn> skriva idle i term
<abbarn> ?
<HeMan> abbarn: jo
<abbarn> då får jag upp python 2.7.4 shell
<HeMan> skriv print("hej")
<abbarn> den sa hej
<abbarn> får fortsätta en annan dag... ska sova... ho
<David-A> abbarn: du borde kunna starta idle från programmenyn. eller gedit. men för att köra ditt första python-program kan det vara bra att ha terminalen.
<abbarn> tack för hjälpen grabbar
<David-A> sov sött
<maxjezy> realubot, hur går det i landet fjärran?
<realubot> maxjezy: Jo tack. Norrmännen är snälla. Jag får mat och tak över huvudet.
<realubot> Det är mer än vad många har i Sverige.
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur är det i Sverige då? Jag hörde att Reinfeldt har försökt lura i folk att han ska fixa jobb igen. Går folket på det även den här gången?
<sakjur1> tredje gången gillt ju
<realubot> Det måste vara skönt att vara statsminister och veta att oavsett hur dåligt det går att bekämpa arbetslösheten så skulle oppositionen inte ha gjort det bättre.
<sakjur1> typ så.
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-05
<David-A> nyss på nätet "EU-parlamentet har fattat beslut om ny lag mot IT-relaterade brott." (jag *hoppas* politikerna vet vad de håller på med, men jag *tror* inte det)
<Freb> vad är skillnaden mellan nouvea och nvidia?
<andol> morgens
<Dynamit_> morgon andol
<ispookan> Pressbyråns kaffe är inte gott. :/
<andol> ispookan: Trots att jag själv inte är kaffedrickare hade jag nog kunnat tala om det för dig :P
<ispookan> andol: Hehe..
<K350> Har installerat om min Lubuntu efterosm den frös hela tiden. Nu har jag 13.04 men så börjar samam problem igen. Jag har ingen /var/log/messages så jag kan inte lokalisera felet. Behöver verkligne hjälp.
<andol> K350: Vad förväntar du dig att finna i /var/log/messages?
<K350> andol: Ja, var ska jag leta efter felet?
<K350> andol: Det är en hyinstallatin men SAMMA problme uppstår. Jag vet inte vad jag ska göra!
<K350> andol: Gissar att det har med något av programmen jag har installerat att göra. Men jag kan ju inte lokalisera felet. Vad gör jag?
<andol> K350: Default-rsyslog i Ubuntu skriver inget till /var/log/messages. Är det kernel-output du är ute efter så är /var/log/kern.log kanske det du är ute efter. Sen har du hela klabbet (nästan) i /var/log/syslog
<K350> Sak titta i kernel.log I syslog såg jag ingenting
<Dynamit_> baa jag är sne på minicom just nu
<K350> suck..om det åtminstone ville stå "error" i kernel.log å...hittar för tusan inte felet
<K350> jag blev bara utloggad helt plötsligt...skut
<E3|Fisk> Vad letar du efter för fel?
<E3|Fisk> x-serv kraschade kanske?
<E3|Fisk> Kanske någon gpu driver som falerade?
<E3|Fisk> dmesg?
<Dynamit> dmesg | grep error
<Dynamit> kanske?
<Dynamit> iför sig måste man skriva lite mer annars så kommer den bara mata error om den hittar några
<K350> E3|Fisk: Jag vet inte. Systemet fryser, krashar och /eller så loggas jag ut..och det är nyinstallerat. Jag försår verkligen ingenting.
<K350> Jag installerade om alt från början efterso jag had ejust det här problemet. Nu händer det ingen..samma sak på en nyinstallation.
<Dynamit> drivrutins problem
<Dynamit> eller bug
<K350> jo, men hur ska ja glokalisera felet?
<Dynamit> avinstallera drivrutinerna för grafikkortet och kör i vanliga VGA läget
<Dynamit> vilket den gör utav sig själv om drivrutiner inte finns för grafikkortet
<Dynamit> upphör det så är det ju drivrutinerna som ställer till det
<K350> Dynamit: Alla error i kernel.log gäller snd-us-audio, EXT4-fs och menu-cached
<K350> Så jag gissar att det här med montring att göra ...kanske?
<Dynamit> inga fatal då?
<Dynamit> kan ha
<Dynamit> man måste exprimentera för att veta om x är orsaken eller inte
<Dynamit> K350: samma sak när man programmerar man kan bli galen på hur mycket man får debugga ibland
<K350> nej ingen fatal i kernel.log
<K350> Dynamit: jo tack jag vet :-)
<K350> x tror jag inte är problemet dock...
<K350> segmentringsfel i menu-cache  låter ju som att något inte är kompartibelt
<K350> vad nu menu-cached är för något
<K350> men de flesta error rör ETC-fs ochsnd-usb-audio..så..tja...
<Dynamit> det är för att öka listningen utav allting i menyn
<Dynamit> det är sånt man brukar ha cache till för att öka farten på hanteringen
<K350> Så ett segmentringsfel där skulle frysa, starta om eller krasha systemet?
<K350> någonslags crashlog vore ju praktiskt
<K350> ska stänga av det usb ljudkortet ohc starta om så får vi se....
<E3|Fisk> Haha.. https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1017124_547745888614000_1242289354_n.jpg
<gorgo> hihi
<coobra> hojho
<abbarn> nån här?
<Dynamit> ja en jäkla massa
<Dynamit> kolla användarlistan :P
<abbarn> Dynamit, hehe :P tror du alla sitter vid datorn då :P
<Dynamit> du fråga om någon var här
<Dynamit> du frågade inte om någon var närvarande vid datorn närmare sagt chatten :P
<abbarn> Dynamit, Okej du har rätt :P
<Dynamit> haha rätt ska vara rätt :P
<abbarn> Dynamit, Försöker komma igång med python-programmering :P hitta en texteditor som jag gillar
<Dynamit> haha vim eller?
<Dynamit> gvim
<Dynamit> geany
<andol> abbarn: Vill du köra lite hard-core så är väl Emacs alt. Vim att föredra. Annars så ska gedit både vara hyfsat vettigt och hyfsat snäll.
<andol> ...och med hard-core så menar jag att de är riktigt trevliga att använda, givet att man orkar ta sig över en hyfsat brant tröskel.
<Dynamit> Vim är ju verkligen hard-core :P
<abbarn> andol, Har 0 erfarenhet.. så tror emacs alt vim är lite över min kunskap :P hitta nått som heter stani's python editor
<Dynamit> där finns det bara texten man skriver inget skit i vägen
<andol> abbarn: I sådant fall så tror jag att gedit är ett bra val. Den ger den lite vettiga features, utan att förvirra i onödan.
<abbarn> Dynamit, pratar du om vim eller?
<andol> Dynamit: Jo, hard-core var väl ett lite märkligt ordval från min sida, men jag antar att du håller med mer om efterförklaringen?
<Dynamit> haha jag förstog dig
<Dynamit> skriv program till ABC80 får du se om du ser något annat än texten du skriver
<Dynamit> De vet jag att man inte gör
<Dynamit> tänk om något företag skulle fortfarande använda stort ABC80 nätverk då jäklar vet man att de som jobbar där vet vad de håller på med haha
<Dynamit> och hårdvaru paj som lagrar datan behöver man inte oroa sig för andol för allting ligger på magnetband
<Dynamit> Det är egentligen det bästa man kan lita på i lagringsväg dock så är ju inte prestandan att hurra för
<andol> Ähh, tacka vet jag hällristningar :)
<Dynamit> abbarn: IntelliSense är bra att ha man slipper tänka på allting helt själv, räcker med att intelliesense kalkylerad hm han borde vilja det här
<Dynamit> och bra ofta så stämmer det
<Dynamit> så man kan trycka enter/tabbe/. beroende på vad som ska göras
<abbarn> Dynamit, Sitter nu med SPW
<abbarn> SPE*
<Dynamit> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelli-sense
<Dynamit> :P
<Dynamit> ubot2`: varför talade du inte om vad länken innehåller för?
<ubot2`> Dynamit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dynamit> haha och det räknade jag inte som svar eller hur var det
<Dynamit> men seriöst andol magnetband är fasiken det mest stabila som finns
<HeMan> abbarn: vim hjälper dock inte  till så särskilt mycket när man skriver python-kod
<HeMan> abbarn: idle är bättre på det
<HeMan> abbarn: jag började labba med den efter dina frågor igår och den är trevlig för python
<Dynamit> större chans att en mekanisk hårddisk som funkar som backup (föreställer att den gör som magnetband och används bara för backup på bestämda tider) vad är känsligast för konstigheter mekaniska hårddisken eller magnetbandet?
<Dynamit> mekaniska hårddisken kan få spader så att armen börjar dumma sig och sabbar hela disken
<abbarn> HeMan, Okej :P hehe... Hitade SPE som jag kör med nu..
<abbarn> HeMan, men vill helst köra notepad++ :P
<HeMan> Dynamit: tror inte ABC80 hade nätverksstöd, vad jag mins så var det först ABC800 som fick det
<Dynamit> magnetbanden har bara 3 lägen, läsa/skriva(spänd bandet och göra jobbet som den ska), spola eller vara stoppad(armarna har lättat trycket ifrån banden bra ofta)
<Dynamit> en mekanisk hårddisk kan liksom nä nu ska jag kolla så jag lever skriv/läs ja det gjord jag
<HeMan> Dynamit: mekaniska band nöts och åldras så de är inte jättebra att arkivera på
<Dynamit> och får den då spader när den gör det då kan de gå åt helvete
<Dynamit> magnetbanden är ju i det syftet mest gjorda för att ta en backup och sedan lägga undan när backupen är gjord
<Dynamit> tänk dig HeMan när man var tvungen att tänka på hur man skrev koden då var det optimerat
<HeMan> Dynamit: det ska man göra idag med
<HeMan> Dynamit: annars blir det skit av allt
<Dynamit> idagens läge kan man nästan skriva hur jävligt som helst och datorn bara du menar det här och så gör den det ändå
<Dynamit> HeMan: vad blir bäst att parse informationen ifrån xml lokaliserat på http://fake.url.se/hb.xml,
<HeMan> Dynamit: i vilket språk?
<Dynamit> för att sedan parse till enskilda xml filer lokalt för varje xml node
<Dynamit> C#
<HeMan> Dynamit: exakt ingen aning, har aldrig kodat C#
<Dynamit> eller lägga det som string
<Dynamit> vad tar mest tid parse + spara till enskilda filer beroende på node + läsa ifrån de enskilda xml filerna lokalt rad för rad + lägga till listcheckboxen
<HeMan> beror helt på hur bra xml-stöd de verktyg du använder har
<Dynamit> eller parsa och lägga det som sträng och sedan parsa strängen och lägga till i listcheckboxen
<Dynamit> räcker det om jag säger using System.Xml; för att du ska veta vilken det är haha
<Dynamit> nästan så de säger allting vilken lib jag använder och system för den delen också
<abbarn> Igentligen borde jag lära mig java istället :P hehe
<Dynamit> java snacka om att kunna döda maskiner
<Dynamit> java har tendens till att äta CPU och ram-minne. Helst CPU hur jäkla snabb CPU än folk har
<abbarn> Dynamit, Har en adroid-app som ska göras
<HeMan> Dynamit: jag har som sagt aldrig skrivit C#
<HeMan> Dynamit: så att säga System.Xml säger mig inget
<Dynamit> HeMan: kan vara snäll System.Windows.Forms :P
<Dynamit> haha nu försa jag mig LoL :P
<Dynamit> kunde inte låta bli
<HeMan> Dynamit: jag har inte kört Windows sedan förra årtusendet
<Dynamit> Jag är så illa tvungen rätt svårt att spela annars
<HeMan> har inte Steam börjat släppa spel på linux nu?
<Dynamit> men bärbara på min privata HDD. kör jag Kali Linux(orkade inte installera alla säkerhets verktygen själv)
<Dynamit> De har de säkert men mer eller mindre alla spel jag har skulle bara skrika i Wine eller funka för j**** dåligt
<Dynamit> jag tillhör gamla gardet som har grejerna fysiskt och litar inte på att företag finns i all evighet så jag har tillgång till mina spel jag äger
<abbarn> android-app skriven i python?
<Dynamit> för händer något med Steams servrar t.ex. då kan du kyssa dina spel hejdå tills de får ordning på servern om du inte har cachen och du lyckas komma in så du kan använda cachen
<HeMan> är det bara Ubisoft som kräver kontakt med deras servrar för att kunna spelas?
<HeMan> eller tog dom bort det kravet?
<Dynamit> beror på vilka spel du pratar om
<HeMan> då kan man ju kyssa sina spel hejdå också
<Dynamit> jäkla DRM var ju ett skämt The Settlers VII var första att ha de DRM-skyddet och vad hände jo Razor1911 teamet knäckte
<Dynamit> av UbiSofts spel
<Dynamit> samma sak med Starcraft II vad hände med deras DRM-skydd jo man knäckte det med
<Dynamit> Så vill folk så kan inget stoppa dem från att manipulera något form utav skydd
<HeMan> hmm, kan man få sqlite att returnera en hash i python?
<Dynamit> frågan är bara om folk vill tillräckligt samt har den kunskap som behövs för att kunna förstå hur skydden funkar
<Dynamit> kan du anropa mysql bas så borde det gå
<HeMan> jag har allt datat i en sqlite-databas
<HeMan> tror jag hittade hur man gör
<Dynamit> HeMan: jag menade kan du få python att ansluta till sql basen så bprde det gå utan problem
<HeMan> Dynamit: sqlite är lite eljest jämfört med tex mysql
<HeMan> ha! row_factory=sqlite3.Row
<Fenb> vad använder man för "software" för att koppla sig med ett mobilt bredband?
<Barre> HeMan: vad gör du för skoj?
<Freb> är detta https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Network_Profiles_with_3G_card man ska använda för koppla sig med mobilt bredband?
<HeMan> Barre: leker med Domoticz på min RPi
<Freb> använder ubuntu wvdial?
<HeMan> Freb: jag tror att NetworkManager kan hantera 3g-donglar
<Barre> HeMan: nice, har inte provat den... ge ett utlåtande när du känner dig varm i kläderna =)
<HeMan> Barre: ok!
<HeMan> Barre: just nu kör jag bara 1-wire-prylar
<Freb> försöker få internet i min arch linux, tänkte på kanske använder av samma
<HeMan> Barre: lämnade min rfxcom hemma
<Dynamit> ba äntligen så får jag den att läsa namnen och ge rad för rad men det är inte det jag vill egentligen
<Dynamit> men det går frammåt
<Barre> HeMan: typiskt :)
<Dynamit> nämen se på tusan jag har fått till så den läser värdena och matar som den ska nu är det bara resten kvar då som att få den att lägga till allt inom <test></test> och <ruttenbanan></ruttenbanan> var för sig
<Dynamit> men men det går frammåt äntligen
<HeMan> Barre: du hade någon länk om hur man skulle tänka mindre objektorienterat, har du kvar den?
<Philip5> HeMan: är du skadad så du behöver gå i terapi mot objektoritenterat tänkande??
<HeMan> Philip5: kognitiv oobjektorienterande teknik
<Philip5> hehe
<Barre> HeMan: absolut http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9pEzgHorH0
<Barre> HeMan: men det handlar inte m att tänka mindre objektorienterat, det handlar mo att inte skapa objekt smo inte behövs
<HeMan> Barre: same shit, different name
<Freb> använder ubuntu networkmanager?
<andol> Freb: Jupp, eller i alla fall Desktopvarianten.
<Freb> är det bättre än att använda wvdial?
 * andol har ingen som helst erfarenhet/Ã¥sikt utav wvdial
<andol> Freb: Är det något specifikt du misstänker/hoppas att wvdial ska lösa bättre? Ty allt annat lika är det klart smidigare att köra med den nätverksfunktionalitet som råkar vara default.
<andol> Sen kör jag iofs inte med NetworkManager på jobbdatorn, utan håller mig där till klassisk /etc/network/interfaces, därför att det är lättare att sätta upp bryggade enheten den vägen.
<Philip5> wvdial har inte fått en update sedan 2009. antingen har den allt som krävs eller hamnat på efterkälken
<hexabit> Freb: För 3g-modem använd sakis 3g
<hexabit> Fungerar klockrent :)
<Freb> men är inte det är script som fixar allting?
<Freb> försöker lära mig göra saker manuellt
<Freb> finns så mycket att välja mellan också :/
<hexabit> Freb: Jo det är script.
<Freb> andol: som ett mobilt bredband?
<andol> Freb: ?
<Freb> går det också med mobilt bredband?
<andol> Freb: Jorå, NetworkManager hanterar mobilt bredband.
<Freb> tänkte på detta /etc/network/interfaces
<E3|Fisk> Trevlig helg alla! bye
<christoffer> Ha det gött!
<huttan> void *Realloc(void *p,int size)
<huttan> najs
<Freb> när jag scrollar så får jag en rand som delar skärmen i två ser det ut som
<kodein> coolt
<Freb> haha, har det med nvidia tro?
<sakjur2> Freb: troligen.. nvidia är dryga
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll i stugan!
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll :)
<Kimmen_> God afton
<xinef> ZFS med UPS backup vs hårdvaru-raid controller med batteribackup?
<Barre> xinef: beror på vem du pratar med och vad du vill uppnå =)
<Barre> xinef: en hw-raid avlastar ju CPU och mer applikationslast kan köras, å andra sidan brukar ju CPU vara nått som finns i överflöd.
<xinef> Men hur är det med säkerheten
<xinef> Min fråga var väl ändå mest inriktad på det antar jag :)
<xinef> Vad är säkrast av de båda alternativen
<Barre> ahh... du tänke om strömmen försvinner? Om du stänger ner servern med ZFS så snart den får på UPS-ström så är det nog säkrare.
<xinef> Precis..
<xinef> Det är väl det största hotet mot raid..
<xinef> förutom att två diskar pajjar
<xinef> samtidigt..
<Barre> säkrast är nog ZFS+HW-raid och UPS... det ena utesluter inte det andra
<xinef> Sant iofs
<Barre> raid6 klarar två diskar trasiga... och raid 10 med 20 diskar klarar 10st trasiga diskar (så länge det är "rätt diskar) som går sönder ;)
<Barre> jag kör alltid hw-raid på en produktionsserver
<Barre> fast så jobbar jag i.o.f.s. med lagringssystem
<xinef> Det här kommer inte riktigt bli så många diskar :)
<Guest71092> så
<Guest71092> fixat led belysning i nya lägenheten
<realubot> Yo!
<Denii> fick error detta, http://dpaste.com/1290676/ försöker boota en iso from en partition, en snubbe bad mig att göra det.. kan knappt bränna nåt.. fast jag har en helt fungerande brännare
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-06
<Denii> är det någon skillnad mellan vilken linux distro man sitter med, när man behöver hjälp med grub
<Spookan> Någon med bra lina här? Vill testa vad jag får för dcc speed här på irc...
<andol> Spookan: Där bra klassas om?
<andol> som
<Spookan> andol: 100 in...
<Spookan> mbit då..
<andol> Spookan: Borde ha det på min VPS, som jag nu irc:ar ifrån.
<Spookan> andol: Ok om jag testar att dcca en Ubuntu iso då?
<andol> Spookan: Jupp
<andol> Spookan: Se bara till att ta mätvärdet tillsammans med en lagom mängd salt. Beroende på latency och annat så är det sällan man får ut maximal bandbredd från en tcp-anslutning.
<andol> (Vilket jag inte har en aning om ifall du är medveten om eller ej.)
<Spookan> andol: Nja vill mer bara se speeden... Det där 0.005 lilla extra skiter jag i.. :P
<andol> Spookan: Har acceptat, men verkar inte hända så mycket
<andol> Spookan: Säkert att du vill använda port 0?
<Spookan> andol: Ska kolla lite inställningar här...
<andol> Spookan: Antar att du även har koll på att du behöver anpassa brandväggen/nat:en på din sida?
<Spookan> andol: SÃ¥, testar igen.
<andol> Jorå, nu verkar det ju rulla på i alla fall.
<andol> Inga fantastiskta hastigheter dock
<Spookan> 143 kb/sec, känns ju lite kasst...
<Spookan> Ska ju ha 100 mbit ut, men ligger på 89 på bredbandskollen...
<andol> Jotack. Testade själv att göra en överföring från VPS #2, och kom där upp i alla fall det trettio-dubbla.
<Spookan> Men borde ju komma upp i ett par mb/sek här...
<Spookan> Mm
<Spookan> Aja, tack för testet i alla fall.. ;)
<andol> bitte
<Sp00kan> 94 in 86 ut...
<Sp00kan> Ställde in nätverkskortet till 1gb full duplex med...
<Spookan> andol: Kan jag testa igen?
<andol> Spookan: Jupp
<Spookan> Hepp, då är det någon begränsning i mirc eller på Freenode...
<andol> Spookan: Hur skulle det kunna vara en Freenode-begränsning?
<Spookan> andol: Ingen aning. Har ju tex full ut rulle på ftp/torrents, så flaskhalsen ligger ju i mirc eller irc nätverket.
<andol> Spookan: irc-servern används endast till att initiera dcc-uppkopplingen (via ctcp), själva dcc-överföringen är direkt från klient till klient.
<Spookan> andol: Mm då återstår ju klienten..
<andol> Spookan: Jaja, ska ner på stan nu, men kan ju vara intressant sen att testa några andra protokoll mellan våra två maskiner, och se ifall dcc skiljer sig från säg http alt ftp.
<andol> Spookan: Tills vidare, hitta gärna någon annan att testa och jämföra med. Kan ju även röra sig om olika routes, etc
<andol> *poof*
<Spookan> Jag har ingen router... Vi ses.
<Philip5> oii oii oii, linux paaaarty!
<andol> Spookan: Vem har sagt något om någon router? :) Hursom, ifall du råkar ha en lokal webbserver så prövar jag gärna nu överföringshastighten över http.
<andol> Philip5: Va? :)
<Philip5> andol: försökte bara pimpa upp stämningen lite :P
<andol> Philip5: Hur går det? :P
<Stirner> http://grooveshark.com/stirnerit/broadcast
<Philip5> andol: går så där
<andol> Spookan: I övrigt så har wikipedia bland annat följande att säga om DCC-överföringar, vilket känns potentiellt relevant - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5849667/
<deNi_> någon som het hur man kan boota från en iso i grub?
<deNi_> från en partition som den ligger i?
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<deNii> någon som känner till nåt dspeech för linux?
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<sakjur2> deNii: festival?
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-07
<UkuleleSolen> God eftermiddag!
<abbarn> tjenna och goddag
<tiina> hej
<tiina> hur tar jag bort filer från usb sticka i ubuntu 12.10
<tiina> samt lägger dit istället en reparationfil för windows
<David-A> strax på tv "A mighty wind" Kanal9 17:05-18:50. dokumentär om folk/contry-musiker som återförenas i minneskoncert, med tillbakablickar på deras storhetstid, o med lite romantik/drama o humor.
<David-A> (spoilervarning) (rot13): yågfngqbxhzragäe
<einand> låtsatdokumentär
<David-A> aargh! inte i klartext, bertätta bara om rot13 om det behövs
<tiina> hej hur för jag ett viktigt fil på usb stickan i ubuntu 13.04
<David-A> hej, det var länge sen
<David-A> tiina: menar du kopiera en fil från hårddisk till usb-minne, eller tvärtom? har du provat att dra-o-släppa o vad hände då?
<tiina> Ja jag laddade ett programfil jag ska ha på min cruise slicer och kunna sedan flytta den till min windows dator
<tiina> den är ett hjälpfil att öpnna programmet det är fel på
<tiina> halllåååå ingen här längre eller?
<David-A> jorå, jag håller på o formulerar en motfråga
<tiina> ok tack
<David-A> o så måste du vänta på att det är reklamavbrott i filmen då alla har tid att svara
<David-A> har du laddat ner ett windowsprogram på ubuntu, kopierat till usb-minne, men inte kopierat från usb-minne till windos än? vad menar du att det är "fel på en hjälpfil"?
<David-A> (hjälpfil kan tolkas som hjälptexten i programmet, o hjälpfil att öppna programmet kan tolkas som en .bat eller nåt)
<tiina> kan ej starta windows i min laptop så det finns ett gratis program att boota det i live, det är det jag ska flytta till min usbminne men hur???
<David-A> om man bara ska kopiera filer till usb-minnet brukar det räcka med drag-o-släpp, eller cp i terminalen. men om usb-minnet ska bli ett live-system eller nåt att boota med, så brukar det krävas andra sätt. troligen måste det skapas en master boot record på den.
<David-A> jag vet inte vad det är för program du har, så vet inte hur man preparerar usb-minnet med det.
<tiina> Dra och släpp funkar inte iaf i min Ubuntu 13.04 det har det aldrig gjort
<tiina> Nu är liveboot i nne i usb stickan hejdå :)
<realubot> Hallå brudar.
<huttan_> här äre livat som vanligt
<einand> japp
<realubot> Det är bra att ni håller ställningarna grabbar.
<huttan_> klart
<einand> alltid
<David-A> inte jag
<David-A> just nu ett tv-program (säger inte vilket) som letar upp roliga videor på internet o visar dom i tv.
<David-A> utveckla idén: ett tv-program som surfar till roliga webbsajter o hittar roliga bilder, texter o videor, o visar på tv!
<delhage> och sen laddar man ned det från nätet!
<David-A> det är det man slipper, det är det som är det fina, man sitter bara i soffan o tittar på tvn
<Kurdistan> hej gott folk
<swecarp> kena Kurdistan  LTS
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) tjena vännen. allt väl?
<swecarp> ping Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> hur går det med mga?
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  ja här är det fint
<Kurdistan> hur mår de andra medlemmarna i familjen? hoppas även dem har det bra.
<swecarp> mga funkar kanon blir ännu bätre när kernel updaten kommer samt att backports kommer igång rpmbuild pågår
<swecarp> hela familjen mår bra
<Kurdistan> låter kanon. mga är fina grejer.
<Kurdistan> härligt att höra.
<swecarp> hur är det i fjollträskdå
<Kurdistan> hur är det med folket här då?
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) sthlm har det blivit fjollträsket?
<swecarp> bara tyst för det mesta
<Kurdistan> swecarp, hänger vår allas itmannen här fortfarande?
<swecarp> japp sthlm = fjollträsk
<swecarp> itmannen har jag inte sett på ett bra tag
<Kurdistan> swecarp, isåfall bara bra i fjollträsket :).
<Kurdistan> itmannen+realubot+einand+maxfinne+philipkde=kanalens :) godingar
<swecarp> dom har varit tysta ett tag nu
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) nog vädret som har fått dem att titta ut också.
<swecarp> ja världen utanför datorn kan locka nu
<Kurdistan> jepp den har ju tendens att göra det.
<Kurdistan> hur går det med fotandet?
<Kurdistan> kom din bild med i mga?
<swecarp> ja haar haft ett hektisk vår och för sommar  här men snaart lugnar det ner sig
<swecarp> bilden kom med som skärmsläckare
<Kurdistan> coolt att den gjorde det. även om jag inaktiverar skärmsläckare så är det bra grej att din bild kom med.
<Kurdistan> förstår det.
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  kolla denna länk för den nya medlemmen i familjen http://foto.thizas.se/#!album-4
<Kurdistan> ny byracka? om jag inte helt ute cyklar.
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  det var roligt att du kikade in men nu ska jag kolla på tv sedan kallar sängen
<swecarp> japp ny byracka
<Kurdistan> swecarp, sovgott och ha det skoj framför tv skärmen. hälsa.
<swecarp> Kurdistan: du haar ju nästan botat din hund skräck efter endag hos oss
<swecarp> natti natti
<Kurdistan> swecarp, :) precis.
<Kurdistan> godnatt
<swecarp> kanske ringer eller smsar en dag
#ubuntu-se 2014-06-30
<Screedo> God morgon
<Barre> mörrn
<Screedo> Barre: Allt väl?
<Barre> Screedo: måndag, men annars OK..
<Barre> själv då?
<Coffe> Barre:  fått sova något än ?
<Screedo> Barre: Här är det bra, andra veckan semester påbörjad, fem kvar. Vädre kunde iofs varit bättre.
<larsemil> Screedo: kommer fram mot helgen!
 * Barre tar semester på fredag!
<Coffe> Barre ja med.
<Coffe> hinner du med en lucnh innan ?
<Barre> blir nog svårt, men eventuellt
<Screedo> larsemil: vi får väl hoppas på det. Förra året var det riktigt gott, kunde varit en likadan sommar.
 * larsemil håller på att planera 2015 års resa till kroatien.
<einand_> realubot: närdå, och vart då?
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | Nästa LoCo-möte: 20 augusti kl. 20:00
<peyam> Heeeeeeeeej
<larsemil> farbror peyam!
<peyam> Läget?
<peyam> Det  e Ramadan nu.- Ngn som fastar=?
<peyam> ngn som vill svara å"mo fråga
<peyam> ngn som vill svara
<larsemil> ja det är nog många som fastar.
<peyam> fastar du också
<peyam> ?
<larsemil> nej. jag är inte muslim
<peyam> varflr inte. om du vill så kan du bli det
<peyam> vill du bbli det??
<larsemil> nej det är bra tack ändå
<peyam> jo du kan bli det om du vill. var inte blyg
<larsemil> jag vet! tack! återkommer om jag ändrar mig
<peyam> jo men bestäm dej nu
<peyam> vi kan konvertera dej nu på en gång
<larsemil> en anledning hade ju varit för att få åka hit: https://twitter.com/HistoricalPics/status/483592069458690048/photo/1
<larsemil> men nu hade han lämnat såg jag
<maxjezy> vilken skev religion som förbjuder folket att röka, pippa, äta, dricka under en hel månad innan solen gått ned
<montecfel> Men vafan...
<montecfel> MÃ¥ste sluta rensa ignorelistan.
<montecfel> peyam måste vara den mest irriterande människan jag någonsin haft att göra med på IRC.
<Amoz> peyam försöker inte konvertera oss till Linuxtroende, utan muslimer :P
<senate> alhamdulillah
<peyam> Salam. det är jag farbror Päyaam
<PsynoKhi0> hej, jag har satt upp en Ubuntu 14.04-VM som fjärr-rsyslogserver för att samla logginfo för olika routrar. Jag skulle vilja ha en loggfil per router, döpt efter hostname. Jag utgår från 20-ufw.conf i /etc/rsyslog.d/ för att filtrera syslog-meddelandena (med :msg,contains,"NÅN GEMENSAM HOSTNAME-STRÄNG FÖR SAMTLIGA ROUTRAR"), men lite osäker på hur jag ska gå tillväga sen... rsyslog template, förmodligen?
<David-A> nyss på tv ett program om hundar (repris från fre, repris idag o tor)
<Philip5> nyss på tv... tyskland slog ut algeriet i vm-fotboll...
<David-A> (trollbete) på svtplay janne josefsson i almedalen! vem bryr sig om fotboll?
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-01
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<peyam> Hejjjjjjjj
<peyam> Fastar alla?
<Linda^> Borde vi fasta?
<degn> nej
<Linda^> Jo kom igen nu degn
<degn> älskar mat alldeles för mycket
<Linda^> Jag tror dom har sånhär ramadan nu. Inte äta och dricka så länge solen är uppe :P
<degn> galet
<Linda^> även restaurangen här utanför är stängd
<Linda^> de öppnar väl till natten :P
<degn> finns inget positivt med det, måste vara outhärdligt
<Linda^> Jag fattar inte hur folk pallar
<Linda^> Hade två tjejer som jobbade i restaurangen en sommar, som båda fastade
<Linda^> tror du inte de blev tokiga? :P De failade förstås
<degn> det är ju direkt farligt
<degn> borde vara olagligt att köra bil om kör ramadan tex
<Linda^> peyam lever ju än :o
<peyam> nej jag fastar inte. Det är ju bra med fastande man blir ju av med all gift o så men fattar inte varför det ska vara religiöst
<peyam> Jag fastar inte. känner inge behov av det dessutom tar jag medicin så jag får ej fasta
<Linda^> saved by the medicin!
<degn> blir av med giftet?
<peyam> ja haha
<Linda^> Ja, vilket gift?
<peyam> asså fett och sånt skit. läste en artikel om att det är bra för kroppen
<degn> så det ska "rena" kroppen, bullshit
<Linda^> att inte äta på en hel månad?
<Linda^> Ahjo..
<degn> artikel på aftonbladet? ;))
<peyam> ja det gör det faktiskt.
<peyam> Nope. Tror det var Harvard
<degn> hur som är det fler negativa saker än positiva
<Linda^> finns ju kurer för att "rena" kroppen
<peyam> men folk brukar se på det religiöst df blir det så mkt hets om detta
<Linda^> utan att inte behöva äta
<peyam> det här funkar ju bra. så..
<Linda^> Fast peyam
<Linda^> att inte äta under solens timmar under en månad alltså
<Linda^> vintertid är det ju skitsamma
<degn> Vad händer om man bryter fastandet då?
<Linda^> då "renar" det inte kroppen
<peyam> jag einte muslim så hoppa inte på mig kära svennisar
<Linda^> då solen knappt är uppe.
<Linda^> Jag är ingen svenne.
<degn> peyam: näjdå, bara nyfiken
<Linda^> Min familj brukar fasta kring jul- och påsktider
<Linda^> men de kör veganstyle
<peyam> Linda^, det e en bra fråga. att inte äta från solens uppgång till nedgång verkar ju lite dumt
<Linda^> så äter gör dom ändå.
<peyam> degn, religöst? jag vet inte man begått en synd
<degn> peyam: man lär ju bli straffad av den gud som inte finns
<degn> jobbigt läge
<degn> :D
<Linda^> undrar hur straffet går till
<degn> i huvudet
<Linda^> om man äter i smyg så ingen kan svallra för gud, vad gör gud då? :P
<degn> om något går dåligt tror man säkert att det är pga det
<peyam> degn, JAg är självtroende men tror  inte på profeter. sist jag diskuterade religion hoppade nästan snubben på mig. så jag låter det vara privat
<Linda^> Säkerligen.
<peyam> Linda^, jag vet inte. Han ser allt säger dem
<Linda^> Religion och politik <3
<degn> Linda^: haha det bästa!
<peyam> religion är polistiskt och alltid varit det
<peyam> det e som att bestämma en grundlag och påstå att det är inte politiskt
<degn> peyam: är du kristen eller?
<peyam> religösa människor är svåra o diskutera med. De kallar oss dumma i huvet. att vi inte tänker på livet
<Linda^> muslim gissar jag
<Linda^> kristna kör inte ramadan
<peyam> nej jag är teist degn
<peyam> Linda^, jag tror att kristna har en månad då de inte äter kött
<Linda^> peyam: Ja, men inte ramadan :D
<degn> fan vad hungrig jag är nu
<peyam> nää
<degn> ska äta extra mycket
<Linda^> peyam: det var det jag menade med veganstyle. Inget från djurriket "får" ätas. Men jag äter min biff ändå :=
<Linda^> :)
<peyam> jag åt precis en sån där som ser ut som vad heter det pear
<peyam> jag med
<Linda^> peyam: Och det är inte bara en månad, det är lite då och då. Men du tänker månaden innan påsk kanske. De flesta kör typ första och sista veckan bara.
<peyam> jag äter och är hungrig när det inte finns mat o pengar
<peyam> Linda^, jag vet inte så mkt. Gillar inte religionen. En Höger politik hela bunten
<Linda^> peyam: den kristna religionen eller religion över huvudtaget?
<peyam> religioner som påstår sig ha en profet som fått en uppenbarelse
<Linda^> är inte profeter inom islam bara?
<peyam> vad menar du?
<peyam> enligt islam har det funnits över 20000 profeter och även Jesus är en respekterad profet. Enligt islam är alla profeter muslimer
<Linda^> Ja, profeter förekommer väl bara inom islam?
<peyam> Nej nej
<Linda^> nähä
<Linda^> så mycket kunde jag, jag som är typ född i en überkristen familj :D
<peyam> Jesus, moses, Abraham, Noa.... alla är profeter. fast det finns fem stora profeter och resten är av lägre nivå
<peyam> jag ska kolla på tv. Alla code snippet manager for linux suger
<peyam> hittade ingenting och sökt i två timmar
<peyam> Fuck this shit
<peyam> See yaaaaaaa
<degn> :D
<Linda^> orka quitta irc
<markusdbx> Är det någon poäng att köra sin egen mailserver år 2014?
<andol> markusdbx: Tycker man att IPv6 är viktigt, samt vill ha något annat än Google Apps, är man nästan tvungen.
<andol> markusdbx: Bortsett ifrån eventuell skepsism till Google Apps så är väl nästan min stora invändning mot Google Apps att deras IMAP är lite väl sunkigt långsam.
<andol> Sen kan det förstås även finnas en vinst i att köra egen mailserver beroende på hur tätt man vill knyta den till andra interna system.
<andol> Fast då är det väl i regel mer på företagsbasis än på privatpersonsbasis.
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Någon vet ett bra snipper program så jag kan spara mina koder?
<peyam> Ingen är här?
<peyam> Fastar alla eller?
<markusdbx> andol: kanske att man lär sig något också? Jag har dragit mig för egen mailserver mest för att det verkar vara en massa underhåll med att undvika spam, och att hamna i olika block-listor. Men det kanske är ett mindre problem än jag tror?
<peyam> realubot, görs?
<andol> markusdbx: Jorå, att lära sig är alltid en bra orsak att drifat lite vadsomhelst själv.
<andol> markusdbx: Hur mycket besvär det är med att slippa hamna på blocklistor och sådär beror väl främst hur många man har som skickar från mailservern, och då även hur många utav dessa som förväntas göra Fel :)
<markusdbx> andol: kör i princip allt annat själv, men just mail är jag osäker kring.
<andol> markusdbx: Vad gäller min privata mailserver så vart det främst en initial arbetsinsatts att få alla komponenter att passa ihop rätt. Något löpande har det dock inte varit.
<markusdbx> andol: vilken mailserver kör du?
<andol> postfix+dovecot
<andol> Låter postfix leverera direkt till dovecot, så att jag kan sieve-filtrera inkommande mail.
<andol> Vad gller blocklistor är det förövrigt inte dumt att ha någon form utav nagios-koll som ligger och kollar hurtillvida ens ip hamnat på något dylik lista eller ej.
<markusdbx> låter inte alls dumt.
<markusdbx> man lär ju sätta upp övervakning av trafik och antal emails i vilket fall för att tydligt se om något spårar ur
<markusdbx> andol: tack för tipsen iaf, jag ska undersöka lite.
<andol> markusdbx: Finns även lite mera färdigt integrerade lösningar, som Barre och larsemil har mecklat lite med.
<larsemil> mest barre och oGG.
<larsemil> jag har pekat.
<andol> larsemil: Hela handen? :)
<Barre> nu plingade till..
<markusdbx> Något namn på en sån där integrerad epostserverlösning jag kan googla på?
<larsemil> modoboa
<larsemil> barre har till och med varit så finurlig att han skrivit en guide
<Barre> markusdbx: du kan få lite insperation/tips/trix och komma med egna ideér här http://gargamel.nu/my-mail-server-setup/
<markusdbx> Barre: grymt. ska kika.
<peyam> HEj
<peyam> e det ngn här som e kurd?
<peyam> Hört att kurder är fett coola
<Amoz> peyam, har du testat att joina #kurd istället?
<peyam> näää
 * larsemil är kurd
<larsemil> Nej. inte kurd. Kort. sorry
<peyam> orka
<molgrum> någon annan som har problem med att Xorg äter fasansfullt mycket RAM?
<molgrum> tror den var på nästan 50% när jag kollade sist
<Meerkat> 78 MiB här
<molgrum> och jag har 4  GiB
<markusdbx> molgrum: bör vara något program som spårat ur
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll i stugan!
<maxjezy> någon som vet vad detta kan vara på minnet   http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=73357
<markusdbx> svårt att säga, men jag tippar på att det inte är så mycket minne i förhållande till minnesstandarden iaf.
<markusdbx> det är alltid fullt med chip på de stora minnena.
<maxjezy> det är 4 gb minne
<maxjezy> 8 totalt på de två
<maxjezy> markusdbx, jag undrade vad det kan vara på minnet, alltså det vita som ser ut som damm.
<markusdbx> haha, ja det är nog damm
<Spookan> Ja det tror jag med..
<markusdbx> typiskt att det ser ut så där om t.ex. en cpu kylare riktar dammet mot minnet under några års tid
<markusdbx> "blåser på minnet"
<maxjezy> konstigt att det hamnat på det minnet som varit skyddat av ett annat minne
<markusdbx> lite, samtidigt svårt att bedömma luftflöden i en dator ibland
<Spookan> maxjezy: Ja det är ett mysterium, vi måste genast börja en utredning på detta fenomen. ;)
<maxjezy> datorn dog helatiden vid bildredigering och det var tydligen det minnet eller det andra på bilden som var trasigt eller något
<maxjezy> för nu dör datorn inte längre
<markusdbx> maxjezy: I vilket fall så är det helt skitsamma =)  minnet funkar bra med massa damm på sig.
<markusdbx> maxjezy: om minnet var pajj tror jag inte det var pga dammet, för i så fall skulle samtliga av mina servers vara trasiga =)
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> datorn funkar bättre nu när jag tog ut 8 gb och bara har 8 kvar
<maxjezy> förut hade jag 16, så något av dessa är trasigt.
<markusdbx> bara att memtesta
<maxjezy> orkar inte felsöka just nu vilket det är, nu funkar det så det får vara
<maxjezy> jo, men det får bli till vintern
<markusdbx> maxjezy: har man ett annat mobo så brukar memtest vara lite mer smärtfritt
<maxjezy> memtest på sommaren känns för 1337
<markusdbx> memtest med endast en dator är däremot döden =)
<markusdbx> iofs har väl ingen.. en dator idag =)
<maxjezy> varför?
<maxjezy> måste man ha fler dator?
<maxjezy> jag har bara en dator, har gjort mig av med alla andra dator.
<markusdbx> man måste för att man pallar inte springa ut och köpa en ny dator samma kväll som den gamla pajjar
<maxjezy> om min dator skulle paja så köper jag en microsoft platta
<markusdbx> funkar dom bra med linux?
<maxjezy> jag vet inte, har inte ens testat om de funkar bra med windows
<maxjezy> men det känns som windows är det bästa för plattor
<maxjezy> android och ipad känns så begränsat
<markusdbx> mja, känns som samma moln-sjuka på alla plattformar, dom vill låsa in en i sitt sätt att jobba.
<markusdbx> bästa skulle vara något äkta open source
<larsemil> bamsefar: PING!
<bamsefar> larsemil: Wat?
<larsemil> powerdns. jag blir tokig.
<larsemil> fast just nu går det ganska bra
<larsemil> :)
<bamsefar> Mjaha
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-02
<David-A> nyss på tv: "Kill Bill 1". fantastiskt bra stilblandningar: japansk anime med spagettivästern-musik, samurajsvärdfajt med mexikansk musik. men tyvär så mycket blod o våld.
<coffe> Tjo. ska försöka lära mig lite cisco . några tips på online träningar ?
<Linda^> Ja
<Linda^> cbt nuggets
<Linda^> fast är väl inte träningar såsätt, utan väldigt förklarande videos.
<Screedo> coffe: https://www.youtube.com/user/danscourses
<coffe> Screedo,  tack
<coffe> tack Linda^
<coffe> då jag inte har en hög med cisco saker hemma ..  tips på hur man kan labba ändå ?
<bamsefar> coffe: gns3
<coffe> tack
 * andol antar dock att bamsefar är en sådan som har en hög med cisco saker hemma? :)
<bamsefar> andol: Givet, men jag kör gns3 i alla fall.
<bamsefar> För man vill ju bygga ganska stora labbar, och jag har inte typ 30 routrar hemma. :P
<Linda^> coffe: packettracer om du inte har fysisk utrustning.
<coffe> Linda^, tack
<Linda^> Dags för sömn. Zzz
<Philip5> larsemil: har du testat kdeconnect 0.7.x som har så du kan använda androidluren som trådlös pekplatta och styra musen? lite kul :)
<larsemil> fick inte paketet att installera riktigt
<Philip5> eller styra pekaren kanske är mer riktigt
<Philip5> inte? vadå då?
<Philip5> jag uppdaterade igår med en ny build från git
<larsemil> allt gick bra men den dök inte upp i settings på en ny dator.
<Philip5> larsemil: antar du loggade ut och in i kde efter uppdateringen?
<larsemil> japp
<Philip5> uppdaterade du som paket eller som make install?
<larsemil> provade båda.
<larsemil> aja nu tandläkaren
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> har paket för 64-bit ubuntu 14.04 om du vill testa
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> fastar ni?
<peyam> ingen?
<peyam> skämsigt
<andol> peyam: För N:te gånger du frågar?
<peyam> ja men ändå
<larsemil> Philip5: skicka över paket!
<peyam> Jag remove'ade openjdk och installerade Oracle jdk
<peyam> men nu funkar inte android studio som det ska
<peyam> Cause:
<peyam> Supplied javaHome is not a valid folder. You supplied: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.7.0-openjdk-amd64
<peyam> Jag är kåt hela tiden
<peyam> va fan
<peyam> antingen kåt eller extremt trött
<peyam> tror det e från min medicin
<Philip5> larsemil: testar att skicka dcc här på irc?
<Philip5> larsemil: hållar på att packa senaste opencv nu...
<realubot> Levererar ebay fraktfritt till Sweden? :D
<Barre> ebay levererar väl ingenting, de förmedlar kontakt mellan köpare och säljare, så det beror på säljaren. En del levererar fraktifritt (eller rättare sagt: frakt är inkluderat i priset ;)) och andra tar betalt för frakten
<markusdbx> realubot: ^  för "fraktfritt" kan jag annars rekommendera dx.com eller möjligtvis aliexpress
<einand> ebay bjuder därimot på frakten ibland
<einand> och ger rabbater
<einand> men nästan alla kina säljare på ebay bjuder på frakten ändå till sverige. eller tja kinesiska staten iaf
<realubot> Vad kostar frakt till Sverige på ebay då? Det låter dyyyyrt.
<realubot> Ah, såg Barres svar nu.
 * realubot har alltid trott att ebay var en butik.
<realubot> Förmedlar Amazon bara böcker eller har de "en butik"?
<markusdbx> realubot: Amazon ÄR en butik, men det har många butiker knutna till sig också
<markusdbx> Amazon är unika på så sätt att dom var bland dom första och är fortfarande dominerande på "long-tail" försäljning. Long-tail = sälja allt.
<realubot> markusdbx: Okej.
<realubot> Amazon ska in i den svenska bokbranschen. Nu vet ni det.
<markusdbx> kanske går. Dock är ju just bokköparna väldigt traditionella av sig.
<realubot> Det hade aldrig Albert Bonnier kunnat föreställa sig när han kom till Sverige för att starta ett bokförlag.
<markusdbx> handlar mycket om känsla och inte direkt logik, lite vinyl över det.
<realubot> Nja, tror folk går dit plånboken pekar.
<realubot> Jag struntar i om det är Webhallen, CDON, Inet, Pixmania eller vad det är så länge priset är lågt.
<molgrum> varför äter xorg så mycket RAM, är det uptime som är boven?
<larsemil> Philip5: jag kan inte sånt där eller. :) emil@dalnix.se
<Philip5> larsemil: trodde du var en haxx0r ;P
<Philip5> larsemil: ska på ett möte nu men tar det efteråt
<David-A> nyss på tv "Berlins underjordiska spioner" 18:05-18:55. hemlig tunnel till telekabel på östra sidan (repris från i mars o från förra året)
<senate> varför tipsar du inte om tvprogramen innan dom sänds ist? :D
<David-A> senate: den här gången missade början, men oftast för jag inte sett det tidigare o vet inte förräns efteråt om värt nyss-på-tv-a om
<senate> informationen om vad som nyss gick på tv hjälper ju inte så många
<Philip5> larsemil: så där... nu har du paketet med kdeconnect på mailen
<larsemil> såg det! tack!
<Philip5> larsemil: den är nog i konflikt med den i förrådet
<Philip5> så ersätt med den där
<larsemil> mmm
<Philip5> larsemil: hunnit testa?
<larsemil> japp! är tufft!
<Philip5> och det funkade bra med paketet?
<Philip5> najs
<larsemil> krashade en gång, men efter reboot har det fungerat
<Philip5> oki
<larsemil> är ganska coolt. ser en poäng vid presentationer etc.
<Philip5> ja man kan nog ha det till lite olika grejer
<Philip5> hela appen är rätt ball
<larsemil> ja. mycket
<larsemil> jag använder klippersync en hel del
<Philip5> jag också
<realubot> David-A: Du som är dokumentärknarkare. Har du undersökt möjliheten att titta på BBC-dokumentärer via VPN?
<markusdbx> realubot: jag har annars undersökt och bbc funkar utmärkt via vpn eller brittisk vps.
<realubot> markusdbx: Och utbudet jämfört med svtplay?
<David-A> realubot: nä inte testat
<markusdbx> högre kvalité överlag, då deras public service har mer cash.
<markusdbx> många bra program. BBC horizon är ofta bra. typ deras "vetenskapens värld"
<realubot> David-A: Jag hoppas inte du börjar gråta för att jag kallade dig dokumentärknarkare?
<realubot> markusdbx: Okej. Och det är gratis? Inget abonnemang?
<realubot> markusdbx: Har de många fler dokumentärer än svtplay? SVT köper ju in dokumentärer från BBC.
<David-A> realubot: nä blev stolt o sträckte lite på mej
<markusdbx> bbc går bra att streama, om du har brittiskt ip ja.
<realubot> David-A: Bra.
<markusdbx> realubot: ja dom köper in mycket men inte allt, sen får du det snabbare på bbc.
<markusdbx> realubot: ssh -D  (ssh proxy) till vilken som helst server/dator i UK funkar också
<markusdbx> jag brukar köra via linode
<markusdbx> då jag ändå äger sådana
<markusdbx> *sådanna
<markusdbx> lol dyslexi korr
<realubot> markusdbx: Okej. Jag bugar och bockar för dina svar.
<realubot> Tack.
<markusdbx> lycka till med dokumentärmissbruket
<realubot> markusdbx: Tack men jag har dokumentärtittandet under kontroll.
<David-A> precis, jag kan sluta titta när jag vill, fast jag vill inte just nu
<ePax> Titta på vaddå? :)
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-03
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<andol> morgens
<realubot> God morgon. Ni tillönskas en god dag.
<Barre> tjo
<delhage> morrn
<realubot> Om jag säger Codecademy. Vad säger ni då?
<realubot> Barre: I dag är en annan dag än igår. Det var detta som Christer Björkman försökte få oss att förstå 1992: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AV7h5DB5fzg&t=1m38s
<realubot> Koncentrera dig på texten och försök bortse från vikingaskeppet som någon nordman har glömt kvar i bakgrunden på scenen.
<realubot> Det skulle inte förvåna mig om i övermorgon också är en annan dag än igår men det säger inte Björman någonting om.
<larsemil> bamsefar: du sa powerdns som hidden master och sen två namnservrar som körde bind.
<larsemil> bamsefar: varför vill man att dekör bind och inte powerdns? me likes powerdns
<bamsefar> larsemil: Ptja, det funkar bra. :)
<Barre> har för mig att jag läst att bind är enklare att köra i chrooted jail. Men det kanske inte är sant längre...
<andol> larsemil: Utan att gå in på PowerDNS vs. BIND så tycker jag i alla fall att det är lönt att överväga en hidden master när man börjar spela DNSSEC.
<larsemil> andol: att vi ska eller inte ska ha en hidden master?
<andol> larsemil: Att ni ska ha en hidden master, givet att maskinen i övrigt är meningsfullt avskild.
<andol> Råkar det däremot vara samma server som även agerar webbserver är det ju mindre poäng med det hela.
<larsemil> vi ska ha en hidden master.
<larsemil> den agerar bara hidden dns master och ldap master.
<andol> Verkar vettigt.
<Coffe> Fick ett tips här igår.. om en produkt för kunna labba virtuellt med cisco .. tror de var du bamsefarm..  kan jag få länken igen ? tack :)
<bamsefar> gns3 heter det.
<andol> Coffe: För framtida bruk finns ju även http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/...
<Coffe> bamsefar: tack .. andol tack
<HeMan> Haloj!
<realubot> Jag funderar på hur Facebooks annonseringssystem fungerar. Går det att begränsa annonsvisningen ända ner på individnivå? Kan jag köpa en annons som bara visas för t.ex. 10 utvalda profiler på Facebook?
<christoffer> realubot, nope. Det är de vanliga kriterierna kön, ålder, plats, språk osv. ...men om det är en liten by så borde det gå ;)
<christoffer> har inte köpt själv men varit med i diskussioner där andra skulle betala för det.
<christoffer> så är tyvärr inte förstahands information om du är ute efter det
<realubot> christoffer: Tack. Jag hade hoppats att det hade gått att copy&paste:a en lista med URLs till profiler och så får bara de personerna se annonsen.
<Coffe> bamsefar: om du vill jobba med även switchar .. hur gör du då ?
<bamsefar> Coffe: Köper switchar.
<Coffe> bamsefar:  lite jobbigt ha med + laptop om man vill labba på tåget
<Barre> bah! Ethernet switching är ju bara plug & play.. i med TP kablar och köra? ;P
<andol> Coffe: Äh, klart du ska roa dina medresenärer med lite byggövningar :)
<markusdbx>  ser framför mig en tågresenär med ett rack switchar och en tjutande ups. =)
 * andol ska strax till att labba lite med InfiBand, så snart han den där HeMan har pratat färdigt i mobilen.
<andol> InfiniBand
<Coffe> detta kan bli spännande.. haha måste hitta cisco os som motsvarar de vi har .. å de finns mängder av olika.. haha
<andol> Möjligheterna är oändliga, eller nåt :)
<markusdbx> Infiniband är ju helt klart ett kostnadseffektivt alternativ idag med tanke på vad korten kostar på ebay.
<larsemil> bamsefar: hur pushar du ut zonechanges från powerdnsmaster till bindslavarna?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Med magi och klister.
<andol> bamsefar: Perl alltså? :)
<bamsefar> andol: Watman?
<bamsefar> Men ja. :D
<Barre> andol: hahaha
<Philip5> larsemil: har du märkt av trojanen jag la in i paket då? ;)
<Philip5> keylogger och vnc rakt av
<realubot> andol: Fungerar inte din dator när HeMan pratar i mobilen?
<larsemil> Philip5: mmm
<Philip5> :P
 * einand svär lite över osx som fick honom att förlora ca 220.000 bilder, ~500GB data
<larsemil> photorec?
<einand> larsemil: fungerar inte på en raid5a
<Philip5> lite kul open source-projekt där de virtuellt skapar vardagen i first person shooter-perspektiv :)  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgBeRP4dUGo
<Philip5> undrar hur det är att gå och handla på ica med den där
<Barre> einand: ouch!
<einand> Barre: osx fungerar så att när man kopierar en map med samma namn, så "mergar" den inte, utan skriva över
 * Coffe kommer bli gråhårig på gns3 innan jag fattar det :)
<einand> så jag hade en mapp som hete 2012, med 5 filer i, kopiera in den i en mapp med 220.000 filer,
<einand> då försvann alla 220.000 filer
<einand> Hur korkat betende är inte det
<larsemil> borde väl kunna köra photorec på raid5ans enhet lika väl som något annat?
<einand> nej
<larsemil> är raid5 intakt så borde du väl kunna skrapa den monterade disken ?
<einand> eftersom filsystemet ligger på en raid
<larsemil> har du provat? jag tror det går.
<larsemil> blockdevice som blockdevice
<einand> därimot, så skall jag testa mounta raiden som en iscusi disk i kväll, och få direktaccess till filsystemet och testa om det fungerar då, och även se om jag kan återställa "flaggan" som markera filerna som raderade
<einand> jag photorec så får jag bara tillgång till "raiden" den ligger som ett lager mellan
<einand> samt att datan kan vara utsprid över flera diskar
<einand> därför fungerar inte photorec
<larsemil> okej. jag har gjort det på en raid1 nämligen.
<einand> ja, raid1 går det utmärkt på
<larsemil> då körde jag photorec på /dev/md0
<larsemil> om du ansluter diskarna via JBOD och kör photorec mot dem en och en borde du kunna återställa en hel del data också
<einand> där kommer problem 2 in, jag har inte någon maskin att sätta in dom, utan bara en arm baserad nas
<einand> som jag är väldig begränsad i vad jag kan göra
<Barre> eller köra en image copy till en fil och sen köra photorec mot imagefilen
<einand> funderade på det, men har inte flera hundra terabyte att kopiera till
<Barre> ta lite i taget då =)
<Barre> frågan är hur mycket bilderna är värda att rädda. Vill man inte så är det ju ingen idé att försöka rädda dem, har man inte tid, lust eller råd så är det också skäl att låta bli
<einand> Barre: gör ett försök, med att mounta filsystemet, och se om jag kan återställa flaggan som talar om att de är radera, mer än så har jag inte tid att lägga ner
<einand> http://superuser.com/questions/117621/how-to-merge-and-not-replace-folders-when-copying-on-the-mac
<markusdbx> einand: det där att mac os x har sina egenheter är sjukt störande. Håller på att överge plattformen helt för t.ex. webbutveckling.
<larsemil> markusdbx: för webbutveckling är linux med en virtuell windows för photoshop outstanding.
<markusdbx> sen när man lärt sig saker så kommer apple och ändrar allt.
<larsemil> markusdbx: sen kör man alla projekt i vagrant
<markusdbx> larsemil: +1 på den
<larsemil> markusdbx: då kan man utveckla oavsett plattform om man behöver jobba med andra.
<einand> själv bytte jag till osx för det, eller tja gått över nästan enbart till video och photo nu
<Coffe> photoshop ? hmpppf
<einand> Coffe: photoshop har tyvär lite magi som ingen annan har ännu
<markusdbx> larsemil: jag har helt fastnat för tiling window managers, kör i3 nu. I mac os x är det verkligen inte trevligt att ha 40 terminaler uppe
<einand> sedan handlar det om hela workflowet
<Coffe> einand bara jag som itne är skillad nog för behöva det
<einand> för enskild rederingen fungerar många andra program bra
<larsemil> Coffe: well gimp är helt värdelöst i jämförelse. :)
<Coffe> larsemil: som sagt ni harnog större behov än va jag har.
<einand> synd bara att folket på adobe inte var lika duktiga på programmering som att spruta ur sig coola funktioner
<markusdbx> larsemil: ja absolut, man kör ju devservers som virtuella maskiner. Kör dock kvm nu istället för vagrant, men tror att vagrant har fått kvm stöd, som jag inte hunnit prova.
<markusdbx> kvm är oerhört mycket snabbare än virtualbox
<larsemil> jag kör virtualbox. duger bra.
<einand> photoshop är värdelöst att använda i en virtuellmaskin
<Coffe> larsemil:  btw .. proxmox har snart ipv6 stöd
<markusdbx> larsemil: jag tycker det är segt.
<larsemil> markusdbx: eftersom man utvecklar lokalt och bara visar sidan i vagrant så går det bra
<markusdbx> larsemil: men beror på vad man utvecklar i.
<markusdbx> larsemil: jag kör mest drupal och php, och drupal är rätt krävande, så då ger kvm lite mer prestanda
<larsemil> markusdbx: ah okej. mest wordpress eller eget här
<einand> en annan nackdel med linux, är att det är svårt, om inte omöjligt att få det att visa rätt färger
<markusdbx> ah wordpress är snabbt, då funkar det.
<larsemil> markusdbx: vagrant + grunt
<larsemil> = happy developer
<einand> tex, nvidia drivarna för linux klarar inte ens av att visa alla färger
<markusdbx> larsemil: absolut.
<larsemil> markusdbx: och sen less. <3
<markusdbx> larsemil: sass är mer najs
<larsemil> njae. kör mycket bootstrap och det är less i grunden så det har blivit det. är lite hugget som stucket imo
<andol> einand: Och med *alla* färger menar du? :)
<markusdbx> sass + compass + livereload på 4skärmar med alla browsers samtidigt för frontend
<larsemil> markusdbx: kan göra samma sak med grunt. :)
<Barre> fast å andra sidan, linux mergar folder copies så man kan visa sina bilder....   sorry... to soon?
<markusdbx> larsemil: ah ska kika på.
<larsemil> HAHAHAHAHAHA!
<einand> andol: Att nvidia "avrundar" sina färger, samt kapat färgspektrat, om vi tex tar det i rgb, så klarar nvidia bara av att visa färger mellan (13-237, 13-237, 13-237)
<einand> färgerna utanför detta avrundas allt till 100% svart respektive 0% svart
<einand> windows, gör exakt likadant, fast där kan man iaf med ett litet registerhack tvinga fram 0-255
<larsemil> så du menar att det inte är någon skillnad på rgb(0,0,0) och rgb(12,12,12) på min skärm?
 * realubot svär över att einand inte har säkerhetskopior på sina bilder.
<larsemil> +1
<einand> realubot: är för dyrt att göra säkerhetskopia på idagsläget ca 270TB data
<einand> jag är ändå bara en glad amatör
<larsemil> einand: HURRA! nvidia har fixxat buggen! det är skillnad på 12,12,12 och 0,0,0!
<markusdbx> larsemil: något jag annars stör mig mycket på är alla guider där ute för wordpress, drupal magento osv osv, som vill att folk ska installera mamp, wamp, och all möjlig skit, snacka om att göra en björntjänst för nybörjare.
<einand> larsemil: det är ingen bugg
<einand> och nej, den är inte lagad
<larsemil> einand: då har jag patchat den på min skärm. för när jag lägger två rutor bredvid varandra så är det skillnad
<einand> larsemil: och du kör hårdvaruavkodad video på dessa rutor?
<realubot> einand: Jo. Läste hur det gick till nu. Att det var en mapp. Du kan ju inte veta vilken mapp du kommer att skriva över och ha säkrhetskopia på.
<einand> samt kör över dvi/hdmi, över vga gör den rätt
<larsemil> dvi!
<realubot> einand: Vad vi lär oss av detta är att man ska inte ha mer data än man har möjlighet att säkerhetskopiera.
<realubot> Ta bra bilder istället för många.
<Barre> hahah realubot...
<einand> realubot: kanske tar många bra bilder ;)
<larsemil> var det något annat skräp på disken eller har photorec bara bilder att leta?
<realubot> einand: Det låter osannolikt att alla bilder är jämnbra. Du måste kunna gallra ut dina 1 % bästa bilder. Släng resten. Om du har siktat tillräckligt bra med kameran så räcker de 1 % för att du ska bli ihågkommen som världshistoriens bästa fotograf.
<einand> realubot: kanske jag redan gör
<einand> för övrigt så är största delen idag video, och då är det 25-120 bilder per sekund
<einand> har för mig det ligger på ca 40-80GB data per inspelad timme
 * realubot letar efter einand i index i en bok om världshistoriens bästa fotografer.
<einand> sedan så när du gör redering, så blir det lätt 2-4x så mycket
<Barre> sd-kort är inte så vansinnigt dyra, spar dessa och använd som "backup", inte säkert men bättre än ingenting
<einand> Barre: 270Terrabyte på sdkort blir nog dyrt ;)
<realubot> Video är väl ett utmärkt ex. på onödigt många bilder?
<Barre> ja, om informationen på dem inte har något värde, men varför ta backup på nått som saknar värde?
<realubot> Varför säga någonting med 1 000 bilder om du kan säga samma sak med en riktigt, riktigt bra bild?
<einand> allting går att diskutera, och försvara. Ja, jag håller med om att det är rejält korkat att inte ha backup
<einand> men så länge det är på amatörnivå, inte ger mig några inkomster, så lär jag inte ha råd med bättre heller
<einand> vill inte lägga hela lönen varje månad på disk
<realubot> einand: Vi förstår einand. Vi är inte så dumma i huvudet som vi ser ut.
<Barre> för att insta understryka hur korkat det är av ett operativsystem att radera målkatalogen istället för att merga
<einand> Barre: det håller jag med om rejält
<einand> och som sagt, i min riskanalys så bedömde jag att det räcker med att skydda mina filer mot hårdvarufel.
<markusdbx> tror macen har gjort så sen tidernas begynnelse, så dom har nog moddat standard *nix till nåt sämre pga det.
<einand> det är ju inte *nix delen som gör det, utan deras "filhanterare", hade jag använt mv, eller rsync så hade problemet inte vart sådant
<Barre> men, det är "by design" och det ligger på användarens ansvar att förstå och lära sig hur ens OS fungerar.. cli ftw!
<einand> Barre: japp, är igentligen inget annat än mitt egna fel, som förutsatte en funktion
<realubot> einand: Jag tycker att du ska sluta att umgås med det där operativsystemet om det är så elakt mot dig.
<einand> dock, så raderades filerna över cifs/samba, så är övertygad om att om jag hittar ett trevligt program som kan flagga om filerna så kommer de tillbaka
<einand> stängde av diskarna så fort upptäckte misstaget, så inga, till väldigt få bytes kan blivit överskrivna
<realubot> einand: Ja. Du skulle gjort ett "stresstest" av filhanteraren på betydelselösa filer innan du slog på stort på din riktiga mapp.
<larsemil> einand: dela upp dina 270tb på två pooler och kör mirroring mellan dem. Då har du någon sorts failsafe iaf.
<larsemil> utan att behöva köpa mer disk
<einand> larsemil: fast det förutsätter ju att har dubbla datamängden
<larsemil> eller rensar hälften
<larsemil> hälften > 0 :)
<einand> larsemil: det var väl det osx ville hjälpa mig med ;)
<realubot> Det här är ett mycket bra ex. på Einsteins citat: "Det krävs ett nytt sätt att tänka för att lösa de problem vi skapat med det gamla sättet att tänka."
<Barre> einand: vad är det för filsystem på nas:En?
<realubot> Om einand ska få tillbaka sina filer så måste han tänka helt nytt jämfört med hur han gjorde när han skrev över dem.
<markusdbx> einand: ah, hajjade inte, filhanteraren har funkat så sedan hedenhös i mac os x ja.
<einand> Barre: ext4 tror jag
<markusdbx> och i mac os
<Barre> einand: http://blog.bisect.de/2011/08/how-to-undelete-files-from-ext3ext4.html
<larsemil> finns ju extundelete då
<einand> Barre: inte kollat så mycket, gjort misstaget att köpa en propiritär maskin, som visserligen lirar linux
<realubot> Jag tror att det finns ett utrymme för att åstadkomma någonting riktigt stort här om ni bara tänker rätt.
<Barre> larsemil: det var en sådan blogpost jag länkade till :)
<larsemil> Barre: great minds etc etc
<larsemil> de få högskolepoäng jag har handlar ju faktiskt om att hitta data på diskar.
<realubot> einand: Jag kan trösta dig med att du kommer att få ett lika bra liv även utan dina 500GB bilder.
 * Barre hade ändå kört dd till en fil och kört photorec på den. Lite i taget....
<einand> klart jag kommer få, kommer bara svära en del
<oGG> einand: funkar inte kanelbulle+z för att ångra det du gjorde? (jag kan inte osx alls).
<realubot> Precis. Tryck på Ångra. Problem solved.
<einand> oGG: jodå, om det inte vart för två saker 1. För stod datamängd, 2. Fungerar inte när man skriver över filer
<realubot> Jag tycker att det här med stor datamängd kommer tillbaka hela tiden. Det verkar vara en flaskhals.
<oGG> einand: okaj.
<Barre> oGG: @=kanelbulle, OSX proparitära knapp=kringla
<oGG> Barre: okaj
<einand> knappen är förstås inte propartiär
<einand> exakt samma signal som "windows knappen"
<Barre> oGG: du måste lära dig dina kaffebrödsnamngivna knappar
<realubot> Haha
<einand> samt är svenska "Sevärdighets teknket"
<realubot> Det hade varit något om Apple hade haft en enda proprietär knapp på tangentbordet.
<einand> svårt att se att dom kan skydda den på något sätt
<oGG> ja säger jämt alfakrull, men de kanske är norska
<realubot> SOm har en avgörande betydelse för operativsystemet. Det kallar jag inlåsning.
<Barre> einand: I double dare you att tillverka en komeriell produkt med "kringlan" utan att bli stämd av apple :P
<einand> så vi har kanelbullar och kringlor i sverige
<einand> Barre: logitec gör, fast de kanske licensierat den ;)
<realubot> einand: Varför använder du OSX ö.h.t?
<Barre> förmodligen
<einand> realubot: för det är en bästa komrpomissen mellan *nix och windows jag kan hitta
<Barre> realubot: för att det är såååå mycket bättre än windows och gigantiskt mycket bättre än linux (bortsätt att det raderar data d.v.s.)
<einand> Nu är väl inget os "bäst" eller bättre.
<einand> beror på vad man gör
<degn> och på vad OSet körs på
<degn> macbook är ju oslagbar
<degn> speciellt trackpaden
<einand> men osx har fördelar när det kommer till extrem lowlatency och hårvarunära funktioner som video rederingen (och musik, dock aldrig gjort det själv)
<einand> och sedan att de extrem satsat på energispargrejer
<einand> tex jag får vid "normalt" användade ut 10-12 timmar på min laptop
<einand> och då har den ändå bara ett 48watts bateri
<realubot> Varför renderar du video?
<einand> realubot: det är mitt jobb
<einand> eller del av mitt jobb
<einand> sedan filmar jag privat
<realubot> Jag har växt ifrån laptops. Jag håller mig till stationära datorer och använder numera endast bärbara datorer i undantagsfall.
<einand> jag har använt laptop sedan 1999, och övervägde ett tag att sluta, men ångra mig
<realubot> Jag får vi normalt användande ut 24 h/dygn av min stationära dator.
<realubot> *vid
<einand> realubot: även när du inte är hemma?
<realubot> einand: Då använder jag smartphone eller ingen dator alls.
<realubot> einand: Och om jag skulle vara borta alltför länge så får jag se till att ha en stationär dator där jag är.
<einand> fungerar kanske för dig, men jag behöver lite mera beräkningskaft än så
<realubot> Jag har tröttnat på de bärbara datorernas lilla skärm, oergonomiska tangentbord, mousepad, m.m.
<realubot> einand: Jag förstår inte varför du måste ha mycket beräkningskraft när du är ute på vift.
<realubot> Vad är det som gör att du måste ha hög beräkningskraft när du är på stan eller sitter på bussen?
<realubot> Varför fungerar det inte att utföra beräkningarna remote?
<einand> jodå, göra beräkningar remote provade jag ett tag, tills jag insåg att det är på tok för mycket data som måste överföras och skapar löjligt höga fördröjningar
<einand> Barre: för övrigt så lagrar man inte data på SD kort, utan stoppar in en "sata" ssd disk
<einand> är för dyrt med sd kort
<einand> direkt i kameran
<Barre> s/man/jag/
<einand> http://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/blackmagiccinemacamera/
<Barre> å fan.. kewlt.. spar SSD-disken då.. samma tillvägagångssätt, annat media
<einand> Barre: som sagt, en kostnadsfråga
<einand> dock övervägt tanken
<Barre> sjukt cool kamera..
<realubot> Det blir ingen bärbar dator för mig annat än en surfplatta/smartphone som högst temporär lösning.
<einand> räkna fel, är 85GB per timma
<einand> http://cl.ly/WNZP
<markusdbx> dom där blackmagic är grymma. Jag skulle inte önska vara den som nyss köpt en RED.
<markusdbx> överhuvudtaget tufft i videobranschen att verkligen använda sina grejjer innan dom inte längre går att ta betalt för.
<Barre> vad skall du ha så bra färgåterbildning till när du filmar så gråa gubbar einand ? ;P
<einand> markusdbx: ännu coolare är att det går att sätta canon objektiv på den
<markusdbx> blackmagic är grymma som företag, bara slaktar hela branschen. Videomixer för hd, 7000 =)
<einand> Barre: i detta fallet, så måste jag erkänna att det inte är jag som filmat, utan är en fil jag "lånade" på jobbet just nu
<Barre> :) jag skojade ju bara..
<realubot> Videomixer?
<realubot> Jag trodde mixer var någonting man hade i köket.
<markusdbx> ja blackmagic säljer videomixers samt matrix switchar och annat för c:a 10% av priset var innan på liknande saker.
<einand> markusdbx: inte bara det, oftast är det kvalitets grejer också
<realubot> Ja. Det var en grå gubbe. Säg till honom att bli lite mer färgstark.
<realubot> Ursäkta! Hallå! Kan du prata liiite högre och gärna se lite mer färgstark ut också?
<einand> största anledningen till varför han är grå, är nog pga att den filmen inte är färgkorrigerad
<realubot> Du är lite diffus i konturerna vilket gör att du smälter in i bakgrunden.
<realubot> markusdbx: Oj. Det där blackmagic verkar vara någon ruskig teknik på spåren.
<markusdbx> realubot: nja, dom är bara bra på att designa chip, och faktiskt få ut produkter.
<realubot> Hur kan de hålla så långa priser?
<realubot> Vad är hemligheten?
<realubot> *låga
<einand> realubot: de har inte en stor logotyp att underhålla
<realubot> Äsch. Det där räcker inte som förklaring.
<einand> du vet färgen till Nikon och Canons kamror kostar väldigt mycket
<realubot> Varför kom ingen på Klarna innan Klarna kom på Klarna? Det är ju en jättesmart och jättenkel idé. But why did it took so long.
<realubot> Sveriges mest kända fotograf heter Bingo Rimér.
<einand> realubot: de flesta personer vill av någon anledning vara ärliga
<realubot> einand: Är inte Klarna ärliga?
<einand> realubot: nej, de tjänar sina pengar på falska, olaglig eller felaktiga fakturor
<Barre> realubot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egg_of_Columbus
<einand> hur tror du annars att de kan ge bort en tjänst "gratis"
<Barre> myt eller inte, men allt är enkelt när någon redan gjort det, innan dess är det svårare
<realubot> Barre: Den där historien har jag faktiskt hört i skolan. +1 för Björklund. Hur han fick ägget att stå genom att knacka det.
<einand> eller tung lager salt
<realubot> einand: Jag utgår från att de tar betalt av butikerna som använder tjänsten. Typ 1 procent per transaktion eller något.
<realubot> 1 promille
<einand> realubot: nix, butiken får det gratis, de tjänar pengar på att ta betalt av butiken kunder
<realubot> Jaha. Så de tjänar pengarna på betalningspåminnelser och likande eller vad?
<einand> om du googlar lite, så ser du att det är otroligt vanligt att de "inte skickar ut faktorna" och sedan skickar det till sitt egna inkassobolag (samma företag, annat namn)
<einand> där de lägger på flera hundra extra
<einand> händer också att de skickar ut helt felaktiga fakturor
<einand> som i mitt fall
<einand> jag fick fakturor på saker jag inte beställt
<einand> de skrev inte ens på fakturorna, eller kunde specifiera vad det var (olagligt)
<einand> de hotade med kf, fast jag bestrid fakturan (dubbelt upp olagligt, då en bestiden faktura inte får gå till kf)
<realubot> Hm. Det kanske förklarar varför morsan hade massa strul med att få fakuror från Klarna. Hon fick efterlysa dem typ.
<realubot> Jag tyckte det var slarvigt av dem men det kanske inte var slarv när allt kommer omkring.
<einand> realubot: googla på klarna omdömme
<einand> så ser du
<realubot> Mm, läste lite nu.
<realubot> Principen är egentligen väldigt enkel. Så få mellanhänder som möjligt.
<realubot> D.v.s. betala direkt via internetbank.
<einand> principen är enkel köp kunder av företag och sedan blås de köpta kunderna
<realubot> Jag menar den princip man själv ska försöka följa i livet.
<einand> fungerar till viss del, dell körde så länge tills de fick ge upp ;)
<realubot> Därför är streamad TV direkt från bolaget bättre än TV via internetleverantören.
<einand> vet faktiskt inte
<einand> krävs flera avtal
<realubot> Jo.
<realubot> Det är sant.
<realubot> Men jag har bara råd med ett så det är inget problem. :)
<einand> om jag köper via tex internetleverantör så kan denna boundla flera avtal
<einand> och ge ett bättre pris
<realubot> Ja. Sant. Mellanhänder kan ha betydelse för paketeringene.
<einand> realubot: tänk på att klarna och segoria är exakt samma företag
<realubot> Det är därför folk handlar mjölk i butiken istället för direkt av bonden.
<realubot> einand: Det förvånar mig inte.
<realubot> Men det är inte bara cyniskt. Det är ganska vettigt också.
 * realubot funderar på att köpa sig en näve rollspelstärningar.
<realubot> Bara för att liksom.
<einand> realubot: låter vettig faktiskt
<realubot> Att köpa rollspelstärningar?
<einand> ja
<realubot> Det är ingen baggis att köpa rollspelstärningar nuförtiden. När man var yngre fick man nöja sig med de tärnignar som följde med seplen och med tiden de som fanns på Tradition. Nu finns det så många olika sorters tärnignar att man blir yr av att bara utforska sortimentet.
<realubot> Men jag vet vad jag söker. Det underlättar ...
<realubot> Lustigt egentligen. Att det går att spåra tärningar tillbaka i tiden så långt.
<einand> nä, sedan vill man ha välballanserade tärningar, tex sådana utan hål i sig
<realubot> "Tärningar tillverkade av djurben från omkring 3000 år före vår tideräkning har hittats i vissa delar av Pakistan och Iran.[1] Tärningsspel var populärt bland antikens romare och det finns även tecken på att tärningar manipulerades."
<realubot> einand: Ja. Man vill ju helst att tärningarna ska vara testade så det följer slumpen.
<einand> om det gått att fuska, har människan alltid fuskat
<einand> nu existerar inte slumpen
<realubot> De borde testa tärningar som Ikea testar köksluckor. Har en maskin som öppnar och stänger om och om igen. En tärningsmaskin. Vilken developer blir först med att utveckla en tärningstestningsmaskin?
<realubot> einand: En tärning är hur som helst omöjlig att förutsäga vid ett tärningsslag.
<einand> nej
<realubot> Om man inte kastar tärningen på ett fuskigt sätt.
<realubot> Vad då nej?
<einand> om du säger så, så känner du bra inte till alla variablar
<realubot> Om jag slår en T6:a så kan väl inte du veta vad jag kommer att få för värde?
<einand> men allting är bara en enda lång kedje reaktion från när det första som någonsin hänt hände
<einand> därför existerar inte slump
<realubot> einand: Okej. Det tror jag på. Att om man känner till alla variabler, utgågnshastighet, luftmotstånd, kastbana e.t.c.
<realubot> Jag tror också att slumpen är ett påhitt för att förklara det som ser ut att ske utan någon förklaring. Men jag är inte säker på att t.ex. fysikerna håller med.
<einand> slumpen är bara ett annat ord för att vi inte känner till alla varialbar ännu
<realubot> Möjligt.
 * realubot funderar på om det finns några riktigt roliga tärningsspel som använder T6-T100.
<einand> realubot: du kan komma till mig och spela munchin
<realubot> Yatzy är ju känt men det är konstigt att det inte finns mängder med jätteroliga tärningsspel. Man har ju spelat tärning sedan 3 000 f.Kr. minst.
<einand> finns väl flera dusin tärningspel?
<einand> särskilt innom casino världen
<realubot> Det är en vit fläck för mig.
<realubot> De flesta jag känner till använder T6.
<einand> aha, du menar så
<realubot> Jag menar ett spel som innehåller mer tärningsvariation.
<einand> jo är T6 på de flesta faktiskt
<einand> tror dock det är lättast att tillverka
<einand> eller var
<realubot> Ja. Förr. Men sedan 1950-talet tycker man inte det.
<realubot> Romarna hade säkert svårt att snida till en T20:a särkilt om de skulle erövra världen samtidigt.
<einand> nä,
<einand> är väl igentligen bara rollspels världen som använder annat än t6
<realubot> För mig är tärningar en stor del av rollspelen. Lika självklart som rollformulär typ.
<einand> absolut
<realubot> Det är det jag tycker är lite konstigt. Att alla tärnignar är så ovanliga inom allt utom rollspel.
<realubot> Kan det ligga i fantasilösheten med själva tärningsslagandet. Att spelen oftast bara bygger på att slå högst? D.v.s. om båda slår mot varandra så fyller inte mer än en tärningstyp någon funktion?
<realubot> I ett rollspel så slår du kanske mot en tabell där T6 ger för för litet utfallsrum.
<einand> ingen aning
<realubot> Hm, Munchin. Never heard of.
<markusdbx> har det hemma, inte hunnit spela, bra skit?
<realubot> Steve Jackson Games. Det är ett RPG-företag.
<einand> Det är ett rollspel utan rollspels momentet
<einand> asroligt
<realubot> "Microsoft har gått med i organisationen Allseen Alliance som har för avsikt att skapa en öppen plattform för sakernas internet.
<realubot> "
<realubot> einand: Jag förstår inte riktigt hur Munchin fungerar. Är det som själva dungeon crawl-biten i RPG?
<einand> realubot: sakernas internet?
<markusdbx> einand: ah då blir det att prova på semestern
<realubot> einand: Internet of Things.
<realubot> einand: Har du inte hört talas om Internet of Things?
<realubot> einand: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_of_Things
<einand> markusdbx: kom förbi mig så spelar vi
<realubot> einand: Munchin ser lite barnsligt ut.
<realubot> Varför kan de inte göra ett mörkt sådant här spel.
<realubot> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Munchkin_%28card_game%29
<realubot> Humorous.
 * realubot don't like humorous.
<realubot> Hahaha
<realubot> Det här är ju ett brädspel för er: http://www.c-jump.com/index.html
<realubot> Och det här: http://eu.cpuwarsthegame.com/
<peyam> HEj Fastar ni?
<montecfel> Det absolut sista man vill hålla på med är väl att programmera?
<montecfel> Annat än som ett nödvändigt ont.
<delhage> nä
<larsemil> +1 delhage
<delhage> larsemil: vad har jag nu gjort?
<delhage> larsemil: +1
<delhage> aha
<larsemil> delhage: har väl fått någon bil stulen igen kanske.
 * delhage <- slow
<delhage> var inte min bil
<larsemil> :)
<delhage> jag har aldrig ägt nån
<larsemil> ALLTID när man bokar delhage för en föreläsning så blir bilen han ska åka i stulen.
<delhage> *ALLTID*
<delhage> :)
<delhage> jag har haft en hel del med openshift att göra lately så har du nåt nytt möte på gång så...
<montecfel> Föreläsning?
<montecfel> Om vadå?
<delhage> openshift
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-04
<David-A> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/07/03/nsa_xkeyscore_stasi_scandal/ om du läser Linux Journal eller söker info om Tor så blir NSA extra interesserad av dej
<David-A> det gäller troligen också om du hänger på #ubuntu-se
<larsemil> delhage: ja vi får se! Är tema linux på en träff i höst kanske skulle klämma in det då
<realubot> Webben är på väg att gå sönder. Fler och fler webbsajter ser ut som skapta för surfplattor. Outhärdliga att surfa på från en vanligt skrivbordsdator.
<larsemil> realubot: t.ex?
<realubot> En webbsida på Expressen jag var inne hos nyss.
<realubot> Sedan har många webdesigners börjat med sidor som är en enda låååång sida som man scrollar ner.
<realubot> Bedrövligt.
<Barre> fantastiskt skulle jag säga
<realubot> Man tappar så lätt var man är när man skrollar och dessutom så har jag viridit upp skrollhastigheten på webbläsaren vilket gör att den webbdesignen inte passar sig.
<realubot> Och jag tänker inte gå tillbaka till Fx snigelskroll.
<andol> Vad gäller Expressen så är väl allt det där fortfarande rätt sekundärt i förhållanden till kvaliten på brödtexten? :-)
<realubot> Det är så illa att jag vänder i dörren bara jag ser en sådan webbsida och inte har ett viktigt ärende på den.
<Barre> det är m.a.o. subjektivt =)
<realubot> Ja det eller också relaterat till begåvning. ;)
<larsemil> ja. krävs lite begåvning för att ta in så mycket information på en gång
<realubot> larsemil: http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/julian-assange-kan-vara-fri-om-12-dagar/
<realubot> larsemil: Den sidan var det jag var inne på.
<realubot> Extremt störande med en låst meny som ligger och stör upptill hela tiden. Och så tar webbsidan aldrig slut.
<realubot> Samma sak med Clas Ohlsons webbsida.
<realubot> När man listar produkter så laddas bara fler och fler in när man skrollar ner. Jag vill ha sidnummer att klicka på.
<realubot> Nu väntar jag bara på avslöjandet att det är NSA som ligger bakom den nya webbdesignen.
<realubot> "Enligt en ny undersökning från amerikanska The Nielsen Company ägnar sig en vuxen person i genomsnitt 30 timmar och 15 minuter åt appar varje månad. Det kan jämföras med 18 timmar och 18 minuter vid en liknande undersökning 2011."
<realubot> Hur mycket av den tiden är konstruktiv? 15 min?
<realubot> Det är inte konstigt att folk har svårt att få livspusslet att gå ihop när de spenderar 1 h om dagen till appar.
<realubot> För övrigt på tiden om Lassange tillåts lämna ambassaden som en fri man. Det är en skam för det svenska rättsväsendet att han ska behöva tillbringa flera år på Ecuadors ambassad för en våldtäkt som alla innerst inne vet inte är en våldtäkt eller i vart fall alrdig kommer att på ett objektivt vis gå att bevisa att det är det.
<realubot> Det är bättre om åklagaren utreder målsägandens kopplingar till USA och den svensk-amerikanska underättelseverksamheten.
 * realubot fortsätter det krävande arbetet att hitta de rollspelstärningar han ska köpa.
<realubot> Barre: Den nya webbdesignen är "fantastisk" om man surfar med skärmen i pivot.
<realubot> Det finns ingen vettig människa som bygger en webbsida på höjden i en tid där skärmen är nästan dubbelt så bred som den är hög.
<Coffe> någont sett detta innan " no fstab.sys, mouting internal defaults " ?
<delhage> låter som systemd
<Coffe> delhage:  ja detta är precis i din expert kunskap
<delhage> eller inte
<Coffe> är ju rödmössa :)
<delhage> är detta rhel?
<Coffe> ja
<delhage> rhel7?
<Coffe> 5.8 har jag för mig kan vara 5.9
<delhage> ojdå
<delhage> den är trasig verkar det som...
<Coffe> jaopp
<Coffe> mycket
<delhage> du får en kernel panic?
<Coffe> ja
<delhage> och vad hände innan?
<Coffe> det är en vm och all dess nätverks anslutarna försvann
<delhage> ?
<Coffe> menar du under booten eller vad som orsakde problemet från första början ?
<delhage> från början
<Coffe> hittat felen .. ca 20% av mapparna i / är borta
<delhage> det är ju näst intill omöjligt att säga nåt utan att veta
<Coffe> ja.. men jag har hittat nu ... alla bin mappar har blivit wipade.
<Coffe> whipade
<atomax> realubot: Hur lever livet i Mölndal? Full fart? :)
<realubot> atomax: Det tror jag inte. Hur så?
<montecfel> Finns väl inga mappar i Junicks.
<montecfel> Kataloger.
<atomax> realubot: Bara undrade. Allt bra annars?
<montecfel> atomax: Du kan ta och sluta hota folk.
<montecfel> Din sjuke jävel.
<realubot> atomax: Nej. Varför skulle det vara bra?
<atomax> Hehehe sjuk?
<atomax> Nä min gode herre, nu är du ute och cycklar. Menar du den där nazisten som jag försökte skrämma här i kanalen?
<senate> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2677858/Bad-news-vegetarians-Plants-hear-eaten.html
<atomax> montecfel: Du använder fler nicks än jag använder strumpor. :)
<realubot> atomax: Varför frågar du mig hur livet lever i Mönldal?
<atomax> Du ta till dig: "Bara för att du använder Tor så betyder det inte att du är anonym. Du måste också ändra hur du använder internet. :)
<atomax> Du är väl från Mölndal?
<realubot> atomax: Svara på min fråga istället för att snacka skit. Varför frågade du?
<senate> han har lärt sig kolla upp ipadresser med goelocation
<senate> (:
<senate> geo*
<atomax> Usch varför är alla så paranoida? Typiskt ubuntu-se ;)
<realubot> Jag frågar efter motivet till att fråga en sådan sak.
<atomax> Du sa för många år sedan att du var från Mölndal. Därför frågade jag.
<atomax> senate: Ja jag är lite nybörjare på datorer. Du får gärna lära mig ett och annat. :)
<senate> vad vill läras? :)
<atomax> senate: Du kan väl lära mig att överbelasta en sida?
<realubot> atomax: Det minns jag inte att jag har sagt.
<atomax> (SNälla inte Facebook) ;)
<atomax> realubot: Ok
<realubot> atomax: Det låter konstigt men man vet aldrig.
<atomax> Ja det var ju som sagt ett par år sedan.
<realubot> atomax: Hm.
<realubot> atomax: Hur anonym är du själv?
<atomax> Inte så mycket längre.
<realubot> atomax: Här försöker du ju vara anonym?
<atomax> Ja jag försöker .
<atomax> Med blandat resultat
<realubot> atomax: Varför?
<atomax> Vet inte
<realubot> Konstigt.
<atomax> Ok jag har lärt mig nu! :)
<atomax> Är ni redo?
<atomax> Kolla den här sidan: http://www.sbuab.se/
<realubot> atomax: Vad har du lärt dig?
<realubot> atomax: Varför ska vi kolla den sidan?
<atomax> Titta på den en stund... Vackra bilder, inte sant?
<atomax> För jag har lärt mig hur man använder ett botnet. Jag är så glad!!
<atomax> senate: Du som är min lärare måste se detta. Jag kan nu!! :D
<atomax> Ser ni att den är uppe nu? :)
<realubot> atomax: Vad försöker du säga med sbuab.se?
<atomax> (Det är så spännande att jag kissar på mig)
<atomax> Senate skulle lära mig lite tricks.
<atomax> Jag tror jag har lärt mig nu. :)
<atomax> Ser ni att sidan är uppe?
<realubot> Ja.
<atomax> Ok vänta lite...
<realubot> atomax: ad ska vi med den sidan till?
<realubot> *Vad
<atomax> Titta nu
<atomax> Nu den är trasig ;)
<atomax> Icke sant?
<realubot> Nej.
<atomax> Rensa cahen...
<atomax> *cachen
<realubot> Jag ser den efter att ha laddat om den i webbläsaren.
<atomax> Rensa cachen min vän ;)
<realubot> Det hjälper inte. Du måste ha missuppfattat något centralt i hur Internet fungerar.
<atomax> Den är nere när jag besöker den från 3 olika nätverk.
<atomax> hahaha ja så måste det ju vara .
<atomax> Du är rolig min vän! Jag gillar dig :D
<realubot> ;)
<atomax> "It's not just you! http://www.sbuab.se looks down from here."
<atomax> *Bam* !!!!
<atomax> lol
<realubot> atomax: You're a hacker atomax. Vi ger oss.
<atomax> Du måste ha fittuppmassat hur internet fungerar min vän. Och nej du berättade inte att du bodde i Mölndal. Och JA jag ska busa lite med kaxpellarna i denna kanalen. Specielt 2st.
<atomax> Och jag ska lär er att era ubuntumaskiner inte är så säkra som ni tror. Ni är inga leet network wizkids.
<atomax> Ni är bara jävla arbetsläsa översittar typer.
<atomax> Welcome to the internet.....
<realubot> Hahaha
<senate> (:
<senate> rolig kill
<senate> e
<senate> vill också ha ett botnät så jag kan stila på irc
<realubot> Jag är inte imponerad. Han kan komma tillbaka när han har sänkt Expressen under 24 h och sedan stegrar vi svårighetsgraden till Facebook i minst 3 h.
<realubot> sbuab.se? What the fuck is that?
<einand> seriöst, vad är det med killen?
<einand> senate: botnät är inte alls svårt att skaffa, du kan få ett med 10 - 100 tusen maskiner på en dag (om du inte köper ett, då går det på minuter)
<senate> ja, menar ju det
<senate> så kan jag visa folk på irc när jag sänker farmors hemsida
<einand> jo
<einand> :)
<senate> epenisen växer obehindrat
<einand> tycker fortfarande vi skall rösta för att spärra tor användare i kanalen
<einand> ispookan: <3
<ispookan> Oj ;)
<einand> du hade bara tur, satt och tänkte för mig själv, nästa person som kommer in skall få ett hjärta, så kom ben72 in, men han inte se honom först för du trängde dig in precis bakom
<einand> så du vann mitt hjärta
<ispookan> Hehe
<ben72> kanske borde köpa en trisslott idag då?
<einand> ben72: kanske, om det inte var så att du använde all tur för att klara dig ifrån mig ;)
<ben72> har man inte tur i det ena så..
<einand> om du inte redan har en partner, så kommer du få en innan dagen är slut
<atomax> "botnät är inte alls svårt att skaffa, du kan få ett med 10 - 100 tusen maskiner på en dag"
<atomax> Visa mig och sen kan du snacka. :)
<einand> lol, sitter han och läser loggarna
<einand> ok, iaf atomax, enklaste metoden (Som jag själv använt) är att slänga upp ett populärt program eller tv-serie på tpb
<einand> tillsammans med en trojan
<einand> hej Philip5
<Philip5> einand: hallå där
<Coffe> delhage:  visade sig att alla mappar som ahde körbara filer hade blivit rensade..
<Coffe> vvar abra ge upp och installera om
<atomax> einand1: Snacka går ju.Jag sa visa mig. Du har en en månad på dig. Sen blir det andra bullar. Om du inte tror mig så lyssna runt lite. Tjoo.
<oGG> Coffe: du kör proxmox?
<Coffe> oGG:  yes
<senate> einand: 10 virtuella servrar i vmware + cluster ssh = botnät? :)
<senate> går bara på nån timma att sätta upp
<delhage> Coffe: det låter ju illa. Hur gick det till?
<markusdbx> Coffe: hade du någon förlust av data i de virtuella maskinerna?
<einand> senate: det också ;)
<einand> atomax: Behövs inte, jag är tillräkligt säker på min grej och känner dig förlite för att det skall vara värt att bevisa min grej
 * einand tycker atomax är en väldigt rolig personer
<Coffe> delhage:  de vet jag knappt vmwre speciallisterna höll på med något
<Coffe> markusdbx:  tyvärr
<markusdbx> men oj =/ vad hände, vet du varför?
<Coffe> se ovan.. vet inte
<markusdbx> hmm hojta gärna om du får reda på något. Kör inte proxmox, men kvm.
<markusdbx> Jag kör kvm, förtydligande.
<realubot> einand: Jag undrar vilka 2 "kaxpellar" som atomax ska busa med. Är det dig och mig han menar?
<einand> märker vi väl
<einand> fast jag har inget minne av att jag kaxat med honom tidigare
<einand> fast å andra sidan har han byt nick 14 gånger på ett år
<senate> några "arbetsläsa" översittar kaxpellar med osäkra ubuntumaskiner
<senate> ska bli kul o se hur han ska visa hur dom är osäkra
<senate> han kanske skulle joina dev-teamet
 * realubot darrar.
<realubot> Men tänk om han hackar min maskin och avslöjar vilka porrfilmer jag har på hårddisken?
<realubot> Det blir ju pinsamt värre när alla titlar med grannyporn kommer upp till ytan.
<realubot> Åh nej. Nu sa jag ju det.
 * realubot tar sig för pannan.
<senate> :D
<senate> han kan få ftpaccess till min midgetpr0n bara han frågar
<realubot> Hur vet vi att atomax inte är sysadmin för sajten han sänkte? Jag menar vem som helst kan ju köra kommandot sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop.
<senate> typ
<senate> fast du år väl inte 503 om httpdn är nere
<senate> men går säkert lösa det på nått sätt när man är admin
<senate> oderland webhosting
<senate> aldrig hört talas om
<senate> verkar va gbg-baserat iaf
<senate> kungsbacka
<realubot> Jo. Det har jag hört talas om.
<realubot> jag har sett det i webbhotellstester för länge sedan.
<senate> inte så insatt i sånt dock
<markusdbx> jag kör oderland till en del sajter
<markusdbx> det positiva med dom är att dom har ganska bra shell access på shared hosting
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Kurdistan blir ett land
<peyam> yeeeeeeeeeeeey
<peyam> Nu får man åka heeeeeeeem
<Whiskey> någon här som kan tcl+php?
<peyam> nää jag kan bara java, matlab, python. ingen webprogramming
<peyam> det e för suckers
<Whiskey> hehe önskar jag kunde java .)
<Whiskey> det är ett snabbt språk :D
<Whiskey> python verkar bara skumt :D
<peyam> nope. Java e svår
<peyam> Python är för bitches
<peyam> Jag kör matlab och c++. a real man languages
<Whiskey> kan bara TCL/PHP/Bash och till det då HTML/CSS/JavaScript
<peyam> noobie
<Whiskey> hehe :) Jag kan det jag behöver kunna typ
<peyam> nää
<peyam> webprogramming i out now
<peyam> s
<Whiskey> Jag använder det bara privat så det spelar inte så stor roll för mig
<Whiskey> Hade dock varit coolt att kunna göra webbapplicationer i javav
<peyam> orka
<Whiskey> bash är rätt nice med
<Whiskey> knepig syntax dock tycker jag
<peyam> bash e stupid som fan
<Whiskey> ja va jag tycker med, men går ändå göra mycket i det
<peyam> ja men onödigt o försöka lära sig. man lär sig oavset
<Whiskey> fan eclipse 4.4 ute de har jag missat :D
<peyam> den suger
<peyam> den kraschar för mig hela tiden
<peyam> flyttade till Android Studio anyway
<Whiskey> gillar eclipse, smidigt som fan för mig logga in på ssh och programmera direkt smidigt
<peyam> kör med Intelinj
<peyam> eller vad den heter. Eclipse är så gammal
<Whiskey> laddar ner nu ska kolla upp va det är för nått
<Whiskey> dock aldrig haft problem med eclipse
<markusdbx> Whiskey: logga in via ssh för eclipse? hur gör du då? x11 forwarding?
<Whiskey> RSA heter det tror jag
<Whiskey> sorry
<markusdbx> men du kör remote desktop?
<Whiskey> RSE: http://help.eclipse.org/juno/index.jsp?topic=%2Forg.eclipse.rse.doc.user%2Fgettingstarted%2Fg_start.html
<Whiskey> nej sitter på min box och programmerar filerna direkt på linux servern
<Whiskey> det är bara typ som en enheteshanterare
<markusdbx> aha, jaja =)
<markusdbx> jag kör sshfs, lite samma sak. lite segare säkert dock
<markusdbx> peyam: btw, webbprogrammering är långt ifrån ute =)
<peyam> jooo
<andol> Sen är väl webbprogrammering idag långt ifrån samma sak som det var för några år sedan?
<markusdbx> peyam: inte enligt jobbannonserna, det råder oerhörd brist.
<peyam> japp det e det efter html5 o sånt grejer men  det e långt ifrån populärt
<peyam> jag borde lära mig mer
<markusdbx> peyam: du har missat att det varje dag är reklam på google/tv/radio osv för mängder av olika webbplatser, webbplatser som tjänar riktiga pengar. Dessa webbplatser slåss idag om utvecklarna.
<peyam> ja kanske det.
<Whiskey> hehe
<Whiskey> nej off bbl :D
<peyam> jag missat den poängen sant
<peyam> vad e bbl?
<Whiskey> markusdbx: du kan ingen tcl?
<markusdbx> nepp
<Whiskey> ok
<Whiskey> bbl iaf
<markusdbx> Whiskey: kan resten av språken du nämnde dock. =)
<markusdbx> borde man lära sig tcl? bra språk?
<andol> Whiskey: TCL verkar vara en lite udda fågel jämfört med vad du i övrigt nämnde? :)
<peyam> vad använder ni för editor till php och html?
<peyam> phpstorm e mkt lik intellinJ
<markusdbx> peyam: Sublimetext för frontend och enkel php. Eclipse eller phpstorm för seriös objectorienterad och svår kod.
<peyam> hatar eclipse
<markusdbx> Sublimetext har en fördel idag med att det är så väldigt många som använder det.
<markusdbx> Nackdelen med sublime är att den inte live-debuggar, kan hoppa mellan object osv. Säga när man skriver fel.
<peyam> så förutom det och eclipse
<peyam> Bluefish?
<markusdbx> inte provat
<markusdbx> skulle tro att vim är bra också.
<peyam> ja
<peyam> NEtbeans verkar nice
<peyam> ska dra nu men kmr in sen sötnosar
<Whiskey> markusdbx: still there :D
<madbear> vim für alles!
<delhage> über alles
<delhage> och du menar emacs
<delhage> bara så du vet
<andol> delhage: Tänk att folk har så svårt att stava rätt till emacs.
<delhage> andol: jag vet ;)
<delhage> andol: i början av nittiotalet använde några på kth en ordbehandlare som hette Interleaf. När Framemaker kom så ändrade rättstavningsfunktionen "Interleaf" till "Framemaker" :)
<delhage> borde ha nåt liknande i emacs
<delhage> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcsVz6jo5MM
<delhage> nu jävlar spammar och krosspostar jag som aldrig förr
<delhage> men den där måste ses
<delhage> det är så tyst i alla mina kanaler
<andol> delhage: Klart, det är ju fredag, då måste man ju lossas att man gör något riktigt socialt, borta från datorn :-)
<delhage> heh
<delhage> jag sitter på Heathrow så jag har inget liv
<andol> delhage: På väg till eller från?
<delhage> hem
<delhage> mitt plan går 21:05
<delhage> lokal tid
<delhage> 20:05 svensk
<Barre> delhage: semester eller jobb?
<delhage> Barre: jobb
<Barre> delhage: ajdå, men välkommen hem då.. vädret är äntligen bra =)
<delhage> Barre: ja tackar, kommer hem i natt och ska iväg söndag igen...
<Barre> delhage: semester eller jobb?
<Barre> =)
<delhage> Barre: jobb ;)
<Barre> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<delhage> Cheltenham
<delhage> gissar att jag ska undervisa "brittiska NSA"
<delhage> men det säger dom naturligtvis inte
<Barre> själv är jag på min fjärde semester timma
<delhage> GCHQ alltså
<delhage> Barre: \o/
<delhage> luxury!
<Barre> mmm
<delhage> har ni kollat länken än då?
<delhage> jag hör inga skratt
<Barre> hoppas du får en bra resa hem delhage, måste ut och natta grillen...
<Barre> delhage: vilken länk?
<delhage> 19:20 < delhage> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcsVz6jo5MM
<Barre> ser den nu
<delhage> tack
<Barre> hahahhaha.., världsklass delhage !!
<delhage> :)
<delhage> "A bunch of wrinkly old men trying to relive their youth and make a load of Money..."
<larsemil> haha
<delhage> tack larsemil! :)
<delhage> man vill ju inte sitta här och skratta i sin ensamhet
<larsemil> förstår ju också om du och barre tycker den är lite extra skoj. Ni upplevde väl allt det där redan på 70talet.
 * larsemil springer och gömmer sig
<delhage> har har
<delhage> och i mitt fall är det ju typ sant...
<larsemil> men det är bra med ålder. jag blir en bättre människa för varje år. tror jag.
<larsemil> skönt det inte går åt andra hållet
<larsemil> delhage: 13 september.
<larsemil> (och barre, andol, coffe)
<larsemil> delhage: WOOOT! Du hade samlat på dig en del signaturer på din gpg nyckel du minsann. :O
<delhage> litegrann
<delhage> larsemil: det borde funka
<larsemil> 0/
<larsemil> det är tema linux
<andol> larsemil: Händer saker i Dalarna det datumet? :)
<larsemil> kommer bland annat ha intro för folk som inte kan det
<larsemil> andol: japp!
<larsemil> och sen blir det keysigning party.
<delhage> är det nåt sånt där kommunisttjafs eller? lunix?
<larsemil> delhage: japp! samma operativsystem åt alla!
<delhage> hoppas jag har orkat bli vego tills dess
<larsemil> nåja. du kan få en död gris på din pizza om du vill
<delhage> kanske inte är rätt tillfälle att prata systemd då
<delhage> vegopizza är ju rätt enkelt i sammanhanget
<delhage> jag har köpt en uppblåsbar meditationskudde förresten, för mina resor
<delhage> intresseklubben
<larsemil> delhage: tanken är att det ska vara lite saker för olika nivåer.
<delhage> ok
<delhage> kanske kan köra openshift då
<delhage> eller openstack kanske?
<delhage> eller cloud i allmänhet på ett tekniskt språk och inte buzz
<larsemil> hmm
<larsemil> jag tycker ju openshift/openstack är lite häftigt.
<delhage> jo
<delhage> det är ju lite "nya linux"
<delhage> lika spännande som linux var i början av 90-talet
<larsemil> annars är ju gaming on linux det nya.!
<larsemil> delhage: nej men open{shift,stack} låter bra
<larsemil> oGG: wb! blirinte openshift/stack bra?
<delhage> ok
<delhage> larsemil: eller vad menar du med "nej"?
<larsemil> oj. s/nej/ja/
<delhage> larsemil: eller vad menar du med "men"? ;)
<larsemil> delhage: jag menar såklart:
<larsemil> delhage: det vore en oerhörd ära att få lyssna till herrn när han pratar om openstack/openshift
<delhage> hehe
<delhage> larsemil: vad ska du prata om då?
<delhage> och Barre?
<larsemil> delhage: jag håller så mycket låda som det är så
<delhage> :)
<larsemil> delhage: men jag ska nog filura ut något för linux-noobsen
<delhage> ok
<larsemil> delhage: du kan ju smyga in lite systemd också
<larsemil> andol: när du har bestämt dig om du ska upp eller inte, så tänker jag fråga dig om du kan hålla i keysigningpartyt
<realubot> Det här låter för bra för att vara sant: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.568462/svenskarna-som-skapat-snabbaste-bitcoingravaren
<realubot> NÃ¥gon som har en kommentar?
<realubot> Ta det här t.ex: " – Vår datorhall i Boden är ett exempel. Facebook byggde sin i Luleå på tre år, vi byggde vår med motsvarande kapacitet på sex veckor, tillägger David Bauman."
<andol> larsemil: Tja, rent prel. tror jag att jag kan, men låt mig återkomma om en vecka eller två med mer defintivt besked.
<larsemil> andol: bra.
<realubot> De påstår ju mer eller mindre att de har en skattkarta till världens största skatt som de sedan säljer. Om man har utvecklat en sådan fantastisk prolle så använder man den väl själv för att vika bitcoins som man sedan återinvesterar i en ny prolle o.s.v?
<delhage> larsemil: men prutt i fan
<maxjezy> realubot, ja, håller med dig. det låter föfr bra.
<delhage> larsemil: stockholm halvmarathon är samma dag
<larsemil> delhage: attsingen!
<larsemil> delhage: http://www5.idrottonline.se/BjursasIK/Vildmarksloppet/ ta det här istället
<delhage> larsemil: jag får väl se till att gå ner mig ordentligt så att jag inte kan springa
<delhage> larsemil: det är ju inte samma dag
<larsemil> delhage: nej! precis! ;)
<delhage> haha
<peyam> Hej älsklingar
<peyam> Asså min dator ska ha 3G
<peyam> vad betyder det? att jag kan ha sim kort id et?
<delhage> nej
 * peyam beställde en ssd til min bärbara o kmr nog snart att fire it up
<peyam> vad betyder det då?
<delhage> det betyder att din dator har ett jättelitet tangentbord med bara "3" och "G"
<peyam> hahah
<peyam> du är sur bara för at Kurdistan blir ett land
<delhage> där ser man
<realubot> peyam: Hur vet du att Kurdistan blir ett land?
<realubot> peyam: Källa på det?
<peyam> vänta
<maxjezy> peyam, vilket land kommer det ersätta?
<delhage> norge?
<realubot> Norra Irak, säger jag.
<delhage> det är inget land
<realubot> Vi får se vad jänkarna säger om det.
<peyam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4sz2Rz7RPw
<realubot> peyam: Har USA godkänt Kurdistan-landet?
<peyam> Nora irak blir självständigt och blir ett land.
<peyam> Vad har det med USA o göra? USA har visat sitt samtycke men frågan kommer besvaras via omrösning snart
<realubot> Jag vill inte titta på dina skumma ISIS-videor. Länka mig en vettig nyhetsartikel på något av de stora nyhetsförmedlingarna.
<peyam> http://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-News/2014/07/04/Kurds-to-concentrate-on-autonomy-self-determination/8101404496238/?
<realubot> peyam: Du förstår väl att det är USA som bestämmer om Norra Irak tillåts bryta sig ur Irak eller inte.
<peyam> det är tyvärr så ja men USA har visat sin stöd
<delhage> alla länder som baserar sig på religion är dömda, inkl USA
<peyam> http://www.voanews.com/content/iraqs-kurds-push-for-independence-vote-us-objects/1950548.html
<peyam> Kurdistan r egentligen inte så religös
<peyam> Kurder allmänt inte relilgösa fast svenska kurder är lite skumma
<realubot> kerias: Det verkar inte som om Biden och Kerry håller med.
<realubot> kerias: Förlåt. Feltabb.
<realubot> peyam: Det var till dig.
<peyam> ja
<realubot> delhage: Källa på det?
<delhage> really?
<maxjezy> det vore toppen om kurderna fick ett eget land så de inte behöver hänga i sverige hela livet
<delhage> källa på en åsikt?
<peyam> Det USA gör är lek med ord just nu . Baghdad är skyldg kurdistan med stora summor.
<delhage> jag
<peyam> ja precis. men det kommer inte så många kurder hit längre. inte från Iranska delen och  IRak iaf
<peyam> de flesta kommer från Syrien men det omfattar alla syrier
<maxjezy> ja, syrierna borde också få eget land
<peyam> jag tycker finnar ska åka hem också. de har ju ett land. vad gör de här asså
<realubot> delhage: Okej. Jag uppfattade det som att du redogjorde för fakta.
<maxjezy> att dela land med militanta troll måste vara jobbigt.
<peyam> de har ett eget land. men landet är fuckedup just nu
<maxjezy> men det är inte ett eget land
<maxjezy> de delar det landet med galna terrorister
<peyam> tyvärr så e det just nu
<peyam> men finnar har ju eget land. vad gör de här?
<realubot> peyam: Jag tror inte USA tillåter att Kurdistan blir ett eget land men jag kan tänka mig att de har en bra förhandlingsposition i.o.m. att de har visat att de håller stånd mot ISIS.
<maxjezy> det är som att jämnföra med en egen bostad vs att bo i kollektiv med sexgalningar
<peyam> har ju knappt några terrorister
<realubot> peyam: På lite längre sikt kanske.
<maxjezy> peyam, finnar är här av olika anledningar, vissa flydde kriget och andra sökte sig till en bättre ekonomi
<peyam> realubot, Jag hoppas att kurder får ett eget land så får USA ett till alierad land med sig och närmare Iran
<maxjezy> några kanske inte hitta hem efter en tur med bilen
<peyam> maxjezy, de borde göra det i sit eget land
<maxjezy> peyam, alla ska givetvis få bo där de själv vill
<realubot> peyam: Möjligt att det blir så. Men det är komplicerat. Turkiet vill nog inte det och USA är kompis med turkarna.
<maxjezy> men alla ska ha möjlighet att bo överallt också
<maxjezy> det är svårt med terrorister som jävlas
<peyam> realubot, jag skulle satsa på kurderna än turkar
<realubot> peyam: Många saker som spelar in. Men ökat självstyre i norra Irak är inte omöjligt och det kan vara nog så bra som ett eget land.
<peyam> maxjezy, ja finnar är ännu värre
<maxjezy> det är farligare att bo i sydamerika än att bo i mellanöstern
<maxjezy> det är sjukt att det rapporteras så lite om döda där
<peyam> ja och ändå så kommer finnarna här
<peyam> det e tryggt i finland. jag menar  borde de inte åka hem?
<maxjezy> nej, alla får bo där de vill såklart
<realubot> För mig är finnarna så välkomna så.
<realubot> Särskilt kvinnorna.
<peyam> ja kvinnorna får stanna kvar men inte männen
<peyam> de e ju utomjordingar med sitt konstiga språk
 * realubot vill ha en invandringspolitik där 90% av de som får uppehållstillstånd är kvinnor.
<realubot> Tänk vad många brudar per man det hade blivit på några decennier.
<realubot> Vi hade fått införa tvångspolygami.
<peyam> attraktiva kvinnor
<realubot> Precis.
<Amoz> Varje gång jag kikar här snackas det om helt andra grejer än ubuntu ^^
<peyam> haha
<maxjezy> Amoz, ubuntu ubuntu..
<realubot> Men vi hade nog fått avskaffa den kvinnliga rösträtten samtidigt annars hade Schyman blivit statsminister på kuppen.
<maxjezy> så, nu är ubuntu avhandlat till 2016.
<realubot> Amoz: Vad vill du att vi ska prata om?
<realubot> Finns det så mycket mer att säga om Ubuntu?
<realubot> Har inte allt som finns att säga om Ubuntu redan sagts?
<Amoz> realubot, berätta om dina projekt du kodat! =D
<peyam> ingen kan ngt om ubuntu här
<realubot> Vi har ju pratat Ubuntu i år och dar.
<maxjezy> ubuntu har fortfarande värdelöst stöd för anslutning av webkameror, kameror, lagringsenheter, telefoner, usb minnen, 3g/4g donglar.
<maxjezy> med mera.
<realubot> Vi har konstaterat att Ubuntu är ett operativsystem som aldrig kommer nå över 1 % user base. Vi har konstaterat att ingen vettig jävel använder det eftersom ingen normal människa har tid att terminaltricksa 24/7 för att få BankID, USB-mojänger m.m. att fungera på datorn.
<realubot> Dessutom har vi konstaterat att batteritiden aldrig är bättre i Ubuntu än i Windows.
<maxjezy> ubuntu är helt värdelöst i praktiken.
<peyam> japp
<maxjezy> det är kanske kul att labba med och reka brudar med.
<peyam> linux är ganska värdelös
<peyam> eller smidigare men ändå värdelös
<realubot> Det är helt oanvändbart för en vanlig user ja.
<realubot> Som bara vill ha ett operativsystem för att kunna använda datorn.
<peyam> asså linux är bra förutom att drivers suger
<peyam> vad kallas såna OS som har drivers inbyggda?
<peyam> det hette ju ngn ting
<realubot> Vi har också konstaterat att grefikdrivrutinerna till Linux aldrig ger lika bra prestanda som de proprietära drivrutinerna till Windows.
<Amoz> då har jag uppenbarligen andra upplevelser än vad ni har. En jag känner som aldrig använt linux innan kör ubuntu och gnomeshell och det är mycket kvickare än windows
<realubot> Och vi har konstaterat att alla skyller detta på tillverkarna av grafikkorten vilket användarna skiter fullständigt i eftersom det inte löser deras problem.
<peyam> yes. Jag är dubbelsåsnabbt på linux än windows
<peyam> men i unity är jag handikappad. bara xfce
<realubot> Linux kan faktiskt vara ett alternativ om man är ett socialfall som inte har råd med en ny dator. Men så billig som hårdvara är nu så har t.om. socialfallen råd med en dator där Windows rullar smidigt.
<Amoz> realubot, men du är medveten om att det finns andra plattformar än desktop va?
<peyam> jag gillar linux fö rjag kan mer med min dator. hatar windows för att förr eller senare blir den seg.
<Amoz> T.ex. så dominerar väl linux i segment som har med inbyggda system och göra
<realubot> Amoz: Visst. Men vad har det med Ubuntus desktop att göra?
<maxjezy> det är inte linux fel att ubuntu suger
<peyam> nej det är det inte. men ubuntu repsenterar linux. linux är ju bara kernel.
<realubot> Amoz: Absolut. Det finns många ställen där Linux dominerar. Se bara på Android. Men som desktopsystem ser det mörkt ut. Det smartaste kanske hade varit att satsa på ett Android för desktop som synkar extremt bra med Android på surfplattor/smartphones.
<Amoz> det är väl det de siktar på nu, Canonical dvs.
<maxjezy> ubuntu suger för att canonical är värdelöst företag som tar 20 år på sig att fördubbla sin användarbas.
<Amoz> att få samma mjukvara på både desktop och andra mindre plattformar och på nåt sätt få större användbas där genom
<maxjezy> istället för att växa tappar de användare till andra distros
<realubot> Amoz: Hur då menar du? Genom Ubuntu för surfplattor?
<Amoz> realubot, ja t.e.
<Amoz> t.ex.
<Amoz> sen om det lyckas eller inte får man ju se :P
<realubot> Amoz: Glöm Ubuntu för smartphones och surfplattor. Det har inte en chans. Det  har förlorat innan matchen ens har spelats.
<realubot> Android, iOS och Firefox OS.
<realubot> Så kommer marknaden nog se ut. Ubuntu får 1 % av surfplattorna.
<maxjezy> Windows kommer starkt med nya telefoner och plattor
<Amoz> fast det är nog svårt å förutspå sånt 10 år in i framtiden tror jag =)
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja just det. Windows kommer nog finnas med på ett hörn. Det kanske blir Android, iOS och Windows då. Och Firefox OS för fattiglapparna.
<realubot> Firefox blir det nya soc-os.
<maxjezy> Windows kommer gå om iOS iaf
<realubot> *Firefox OS
<maxjezy> android vs windows vet jag inte.
<Amoz> och även om Ubuntu i sig bara skulle förbli ett "nisch-OS" är det trevligt och se hur FOSS sprider sig, oavsett plattform. Chromebooks, nya Bil-operativ m.m.
<maxjezy> FOSS är som damfotboll.
<peyam> kommer windows gå on iOS?
<realubot> Amoz: Ja. Visst. Jag dissar absolut inte Linux. Jag säger bara att jag inte ser någon framtid för desktoplinux inom en överskådlig framtid.
<maxjezy> kul att bevittna men inte särskillt bra.
<peyam> på smartphones?
<realubot> peyam: Jag tror faktiskt det.
<peyam> tror inte windows kommer gå om Ios iaf på mobiler. men kanske surfplattor
<peyam> windows är en riktig pain in the ass
<realubot> Jag tror att det kommer att bli väldigt svårt att upprätthålla en dominans om man låser os:et till hårdvaran.
<Amoz> nu har jag aldrig känt på en windows-platta, men vad är det som skulle vara "bättre" än android/iOS där?
<realubot> Att Android är så stor är nog för att det finns på så många tillverkares telefoner/palttor.
<maxjezy> Amoz, samma sak som med desktop
<maxjezy> de har redan stöd för allt
<realubot> Amoz: De är säkert mer synkroniserade till Office-sviten och det gillar företagen.
<realubot> Skulle inte förvåna mig om det är eller blir så.
<realubot> Och inget vettigt företag kör annat än Microsofts kontorssvit.
<Amoz> om vi bara begränsar oss till konsumentmarknaden då, blir för jobbigt att ha sånt brett område.
<realubot> Det är lika osannolikt som att proffsbildredigerare och proffsdesigners skulle köra Gimp, Inkscape eller Blender.
<Amoz> Varför skulle vanliga svenssons välja Windows på plattan än en androidplatta alt. ipad ?
<peyam> det e billigare än iOS iaf
<peyam> men hur bra displayen är en fråga. folk går oftast efter pris och prestanda.
<realubot> Amoz: Företagsmarknaden kommer smitta av sig till konsumentmarknaden.
<peyam> nu ska ja dra. suttit för länge
<peyam> Älskar er så ä'lska tbx mig
<realubot> Folk vill inte lära sig två kontorssviter.
<realubot> Kör de Office på jobbet vill de köra Office hemma och tvärtom.
<Amoz> sällan som jag sett någon användare ha problem att skriva i andra kontorssviter tbh
<realubot> Sedan finns de ju sådana som de som hänger i den här kanalen som vill sitta och konvertera doc-filer i Terminalen för att kunna öppna dem i Writer men det är nog bara 1 % av alla användare som har det som lördagsnöje.
<Amoz> så jag tror inte så många bryr sig om det
<Amoz> men jag kan bara hitta en surface pro på 64GB som kostar upp mot 5k på prisjakt, det är rätt mycket dyrare än en 2.5k androidplatta om man bara vill surfa lite och glo netflix, så hur skulle man motivera en Surface pro i det fallet?
<realubot> Amoz: En vanlig user sparar dokumentet i Writer och skickar till en person som använder Word. Formateringen strular. Det räcker för att vanliga users ska dissa Writer.
<realubot> Amoz: Ja. Android tror jag på.
<realubot> Amoz: Men hur många Ubuntu-surfplattor ser du på Prisjakt?
<maxjezy> Amoz, folk köper en surface pro för att de vill spela riktiga spel som riktiga spelföretag tillverkat. de vill använda plattan till allt man kan göra på en riktig desktop med windows installerat.
<maxjezy> en android köper man till ungarna för att de ska kunna kolla någon film i bilen osv.
<Amoz> realubot, jaha, jag trodde du menade att windows skulle ta över androids marknadsandelar, det va därför jag jämförde android vs surfacepro
<Amoz> maxjezy, realubot men om nu folk vill ha MS office och "riktiga" spel som bara körs på windows, hur kommer det sig att surface pro säljer relativt dåligt jämfört med android?
<maxjezy> Amoz, varför säljer minecraft som smör?
<realubot> Amoz: Nej. Windows kommer nog ta lite av Android och lite av iOS.
<maxjezy> ungarna hype:ar skiten till 1000.
<maxjezy> de växer upp och hype:n dör ut.
<realubot> Amoz: Det är för dyrt. Därför säljer inte Windows tillräckligt bra på surfplattor.
<maxjezy> ungefär som pogg, pokemon, fingerboards osv.
<realubot> Men Microsoft släppte ju en gratisversion av Windows för lågbudgetsurfplattor nyligen? Hur har det gått med det?
<realubot> Det är väl ett försök att plocka marknadsandelar av Android.
<realubot> bbl
<Amoz> maxjezy, så du tycker att androids succé bara beror på att det är en hype? Som senare kommer dö ut, och då kommer folk falla tillbaka på Microsofts mer mognare alternativ som är dyrare?
<yarre> mognare alternativ? haha
<btn> o/
<yarre> \o
<btn> livet så jävla bra
<btn> spöat rytas i qw :D
<yarre> haha va?
<btn> ja
<yarre> när då?
<btn> nyss
<btn> iofs blev det 2-2 i maps :D
<yarre> därför han inte svarar alltså
<btn> Ska till Nederländerna nästa vecka o tälta
<btn> :D
<btn> yarre, http://stats.quakeworld.nu/index.php?a=qwplayer&currentPlayer=uzbk.bittin
<btn> :P
<btn> han fick pisk på dm4 o ultrav
<btn> o jag fick pisk på aerowank och endif
<btn> :(
<yarre> haha ja aerowalk o end slår du nog inte han på :)
<yarre> var håller han hus då? han e ju inte online på irc
<btn> jorå
<btn> #bigmeat @ qnet
<yarre> jaha skrivit till han men no answer
<goopen> Amoz, iOS är bättre än Android. de borde du veta!!
<btn> yarre, ska dejta en transa i .nl nästa Torsdag
<btn> :D
<yarre> btn, hehe.. oki :P
<btn> undra hur det går
<btn> :D
<yarre> goopen, beror på hur man ser på det. man bli ju låst till en viss typ av enhet osv
<yarre> men visst, det flyter på bättre o krashar mindre :P
<goopen> yarre, jag bara jävlas med amoz. För jag vet de gör ont i honom då. Då känns de bättre i mig :)
<yarre> ah jo
<yarre> det är bra :D
<btn> undra vad människans morsa tycker då det knackar på en random svensk mitt i Torsdagsnatten
<btn> :D
<yarre> Måste du gå dit mitt i natten då? ;)
<goopen> btn, hur hamnade du i denna situation? :D
<btn> yarre, ja är ju framme med flyget o tåget vid 23:30
<yarre> goopen, hamnade o hamnade, det var nog helt frivilligt
<btn> goopen, jag hänger i rätt irc kanaler
<goopen> Niceee :D
<btn> får hoppas det står rätt adress på facebook ;D
<goopen> Har vederbörande inte givit dig nån adress då? :o
<btn> nej men det står en på vederbröandes adress på facebook
<goopen> Holland lär vara ett skönt land att leva i.
<btn> men det ser ut som rätt ställe om man kollar på både personens flickr o street view o sådär :P
<goopen> Lets hope so :D
<btn> var tydligen jobbigt o gå 4km mitt i natten :P
<btn> så har människan massa Amiga posters i sitt rum
<btn> :D
<btn> kommer fan bli awesome
<btn> bo i tält med en främling från irc i 1 helg
<yarre> btn, asså? steal some
<btn> yarre, det är ju inte snällt :PO
<btn> -O
<yarre> btn, iofs
<yarre> but still... amiga posters!!
<maxjezy> Amoz, att jämnföra en en billig android med en surface 3 går inte
<maxjezy> inte ens den fetaste androidplattan kommer i närheten av surface i specs.
<btn> ne ska knarka lite nu
<btn> http://reimu.nl/live/
<btn> inte konstigt att personen inte svarade
<maxjezy> 12" skärm med i7 processor på 3ghz, usb 3 osv osv.
<btn> :D
<realubot> I'm back.
 * realubot fortsätter sitt krävande arbete att välja rollspelstärningar.
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är ingen lek det här. Det finns många olika tillverkare och många olika utseenden.
<Amoz> maxjezy, du svarade inte på min fråga. Och jag vet att de antagligen är mycket kraftfullare, och även större, men varför ska man ha en större å kraftigare om det duger med en liten smidigare grej som är billigare?
<realubot> maxjezy: Att välja ny processor är en barnlek jämfört med det här.
<maxjezy> Amoz, för att man är helt inlåst i ios och android
<maxjezy> man får använda halvtaskiga appar
<maxjezy> knappt stöd för usb enheter som kameror osv.
<maxjezy> med en surface kan du använda photoshop, lightroom och alla andra pro verktyg i full versioner
<Amoz> ahaaa, så man är inte inlåst om man väljer windows då, got it
<maxjezy> ja, om man anser att vara fri är att vara inlåst så
<maxjezy> låter väldigt religiöst
<maxjezy> kom inte dragandes med foss och sånt tjaffs
<maxjezy> friheten i det är att inte kunna göra ett skit med friheten.
<maxjezy> det är ju bra att fattigare alternativ som android och ios finns för de som inte vill göra annat än titta på videoklipp och facebooka
<Amoz> fast jag vet inte särskilt många som skulle vilja sitta och photoshoppa på sina surfplattor ändå tbh :P
<Amoz> Angående friheten så tycker jag personligen det är rätt skönt att kunna fixa till mina enheter själv om saker strular, typ uppdatera/välja versioner, flasha bootloader, köra alternativ mjukvaror m.m.
<Amoz> Nu vet jag ju inte särskilt mycket om surface-plattorna heller, så jag kan inte direkt uttala mig om hur det där funkar där.
<maxjezy> alternativen är typ, en annan wallpaper, en annan font, en annan pakethanterare som hanterar samma skitpaket
<maxjezy> utbudet är inte speciellt stort
<realubot> Amoz: Men folk kommer att kräva att de kan jonglera med sina filer mellan datorn, surfplattan och smartphonen.
<Amoz> realubot, det där har jag löst med dropbox och jag tycker det funkar rätt bra
<realubot> Att det synkar som det som Apple visade upp på sin konferens nyligen.
<realubot> Amoz: Dropbox är för amatörer.
<Amoz> maxjezy, pratar du om windows nu ?
<goopen> Alla har sina olika lösningar på de där, iCloud, Gdrive, Skydrive etc.
<Amoz> realubot, jag vet rätt många som använder det i professionella sammanhang =)
<Amoz> Bara för att det är enkelt och använda betyder väl inte att det är för amatörer hehe
<maxjezy> surface har de bästa plattorna just för tillfället
<goopen> iOS host
<maxjezy> att de kostar mest är en annan femma
<Amoz> maxjezy, det finns en rätt schysst surface 2 32GB för 3,3k
<realubot> Amoz: Ja. Men framtiden kommer ställa mycket högre krav på synkronisering mellan enheter.
<Amoz> 10", quad 1.7Ghz tegra
<goopen> realubot, hur då menar du?
<realubot> Amoz: Det går väl inte ens att editera samma dokument i realtid i Dropbox?
<Amoz> så det är ju inte särskilt långt ifrån androider imo
<Amoz> realubot, nej men i google docs gör det =)
<realubot> Amoz: Ja. Men nu snackar vi ju Dropbox.
<Amoz> så för office-grejer är väl snart dropbox överflödigt, om alla kan sitta och redigera dokument på sina plattor
<goopen> Precis, dropbox är inte en office-svit så.
<Amoz> realubot, nej vi snackar synk i allmänhet, skitsamma vilken tjänst det är =)
<Amoz> folk kan använda både dropbox och gDocs, rätt verktyg för rätt problem tycker jag
<realubot> Jo. Men så länge Office är branschstandard så blir det svårt för Android att stå sig även på konsumentmarknaden.
<realubot> Om man vill mer än att twittra, facebooka och titta på webbtv som maxjezy sa.
<Amoz> realubot, jag tycker androidplattornas säljsiffror pratar för sig själva. ;)
<Amoz> det är ju inte direkt så att folk idag inte behöver redigera dokument
<Amoz> och det funkar ju faktiskt rätt bra via googles tjänster som jag ser det
<realubot> Amoz: Jag tror Dropbox kommer att finnas inbyggt i kontorssviterna. För dokument i.a.f.
<Amoz> så för enklare dokumentredigeringar duger nog gDocs utmärkt
<realubot> Amoz: Jo. Visst. Linux fungerar på surfplattor. Statistiken talar som du säger sitt tydliga språk.
<realubot> Men surfplattorna i dag är mest en leksak.
<yarre> realubot, kan göra allt på en surfplatta som du kan göra annars väl?
<maxjezy> i7, 8 gb ram, halv terabyte hårddisk och 12 " skärm
<maxjezy> det är fina grejer det
<yarre> har mus o tangentbord om det nu skulle vara så
<yarre> och hdmi kabel o usb i värsta fall :P
<Amoz> maxjezy, känns lite overkill för många kan jag tänka mig. Dessutom lär den väl kosta mer än en Macbook va?
<maxjezy> ja fast den piskar ju macbook med.
<Amoz> maxjezy, de flesta bryr sig nog inte om det
<Amoz> så länge mjukvaran är stabil och den gör det den ska är nog många nöjda
<Amoz> är ju det problemet linux har haft hela tiden, användarvänligheten har väl varit för dålig, även om linux är tekniskt överlägset i många fall imo.
<Amoz> så i slutändan är det mest användarens upplevelse som räknas
<maxjezy> ja, världens befolkning är ganska fattig, därför säljer androider bäst
<maxjezy> enda anledningen.
<maxjezy> om folk fick möjligheten hade de valt microsoft i 11 fall av 10
<Amoz> och det är väl på det segmentet som MS har svårt å konkurrera då, för deras operativ är så slött så de måste ha monsterprestanda för å fungera bra då eller? ^^
<Amoz> dessutom, folk köper ju ipads som är svindyra, är de verkligen fattiga då?
<maxjezy> de kostar ju typ 5-6 lax
<goopen> Folk är inte fattiga. Varenda snorunge har en iphone och en ipad. Även om familjen tillhör lägre segmentet.
<maxjezy> det har ju studenter råd med
<Amoz> och Macbooks också, för 10 000 kr, jag kan få ungefär samma prestanda på en vanlig laptop billigare än så, varför köper folk Macbooks isf?
<maxjezy> för att de är fattiga, men vill verka rika
<maxjezy> ungefär som varför folk köper adidas
<goopen> seems legit
<goopen> köper folks ens adidas längre? :o
<maxjezy> ja, det är hype bland fattigfolket i fattigsverige
<maxjezy> adidas, iphone och converse
<Amoz> maxjezy, har du en surface?
<maxjezy> Amoz, nej
<Amoz> eller nokia 3310?
<goopen> maxjezy, haha aka Balkan-suit
<maxjezy> jag har ingenting bärbart alls
<Amoz> maxjezy, är inte det ännu mer fattigt?
<maxjezy> jo, jag är fattig ju
<Amoz> aha
<maxjezy> om jag hade råd hade jag köpt en surface
<Amoz> men då måste du ju kunna relatera till varför folk väljer, och kommer fortsätta välja, android framför MS surface?
<maxjezy> men jag har råd med android, men valde att göra mig av med de för det är pissigt anusdåligt.
<maxjezy> måste ha appar för att se svtplay tex, wtf.
<goopen> För en som inte hängt med i hela diskussionen, mer exakt - menar du att hela android och allt de står för är pissdåligt eller?
<maxjezy> det är alltid kompromisser, nödlösningar och skit
<goopen> Men flashplayer...?
<maxjezy> jag har en desktop tills jag har råd med en surface
<maxjezy> vilket blir kanske 2015-16
<goopen> 'oj jag köpte en dator - men där var inget operativ - så jag behövde installera ett operativ för att använda den? wtf lixxx'
<maxjezy> smaken är som baken, den går ju inte diskutera för alla har olika smak och olika bak
<Amoz> maxjezy,  det funkar utmärkt att köra svtplay direkt i webläsaren här för mig på min androidplatta =)
<goopen> html5 I guess
<maxjezy> Amoz, filma det med en kamera och plugga in kameran i androidplattan och posta det på tuben.
<Amoz> maxjezy, jag har inbyggd kamera, varför vill man gå runt med en extra kamera?
<Amoz> känns som att du försöker ta upp väldigt unika specialfall som vanliga användare ganska sällan råkar ut för tycker jag
<maxjezy> hur ska du filma det du gör med den inbyggda?
<Amoz> maxjezy, jag har fler än en androidenhet
<Amoz> jävligt nice bildkvalitet fick jag med
<Amoz> typ bättre än youtube:D
<Amoz> det här var en nice upptäckt maxjezy
<Amoz> nu vet jag att det funkar finfint att köra svtplay med superkvalité rätt i webläsaren
<maxjezy> ah, se där.
<maxjezy> tekniken går framåt även för androiderna
<maxjezy> tog bara sisådär 10 år att få det att funka
<Amoz> och för vissa så tar det ännu längre tid att få till webstandarder för sina webläsare, eller hur? ;)
<maxjezy> ah, jag gillar att spela annat än angry birds och redigera bilder osv
<maxjezy> finns det steam till android?
<Amoz> bara en steam-app, hade varit lite onödigt med något annat
<maxjezy> nä, de håller inte. det blir aldrig mer än en surfplatta/leksak av android.
<Amoz> oh :( men jag använder den till annat än lek, räknas inte det?
<maxjezy> det finns folk som gör musik på gameboy än idag.
<yarre> gameboy används ofta för sånt ja
<yarre> mest originalet dock.. inte color eller nåt annat fancy
<Amoz> maxjezy, säg att photoshop en dag kommer till android, är den inte längre en leksak då?
<yarre> har en sån med tillmoddad ljudkontakt o bakgrundsbelysning :P
<einand> Amoz: photoshop finns redan till ios
<einand> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.adobe.psmobile&hl=sv
<einand> finns till android med
<Amoz> einand, fast  det där är väl inte "riktiga" som du får på desktop, som maxjezy vill ha, right?
<einand> njea, lika "äkta" som elements är för desktops
<einand> Amoz: fast för foto, så är nog lightroom rätt så överlägset både på ipad, och dator
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-05
<montecfel> Kan någon hjälpa mig att hitta Professor Balthazar på svenska? En enda torrent finns på TPB, och den innehåller bara några få episoder. Jag vill ha alla fyra säsongerna som gjordes!
<montecfel> Extremt flummig (på ett bra sätt) tecknad serie.
<montecfel> Långa sekvenser där de bara dansar någon ful dans... de som gjorde programmet måste ha tagit LSD.
 * realubot kämpar på med rollspelstärningarna.
<montecfel> ?!
<realubot> What?
<David-A> nyss på tv "Bråkiga björnar och bin" SVT2 9:05-10:00. människans boplatser tar upp allt mer av jorden, människan flyttar djur mellan jordens kontinenter (repris från tor)
<realubot> David-A: Tack för info.
<senate> :D
<David-A> :D: command not found
<David-A> :)
<David-A> syntax error near unexpected token `)'
<David-A> : ]
<senate> echo ":D";
<David-A> :)
<David-A> syntax error near unexpected token `)'
<David-A> lol () { echo ": ]"; }
<David-A> lol
<Amoz> : ]
<einand> roligt, är mitt ute i skogen, aldrig någonsin haft mobiltelefonteckning här. Så kommer jag ut med 4G så har jag 5 streck
<einand> fortfarande ingen GSM eller 3G
<yarre> går det att ringa över 4G?
<yarre> einand
<einand> yarre: njea, skype och sip går ju
<einand> har precis kommit en standard nu, som klarar av det
<realubot> Nu går det alltså inte ens att vara ifred från Internet ute i buschen.
<realubot> Vart är världen på väg.
<senate> måste väl ha fått upp en 4g-mast där ute då?
<senate> för 4g har väl sämre räckvidd än 3g/gsm?
<senate> dvs masterna måste sitta tätare
<David-A> einand: du kanske drömmer, men det konstiga är att isåfall är jag med i samma dröm, men det känns som jag är vaken
<einand> senate: mycket sämre
<senate> David-A: tänk om syre är hallicugent och allt du ser är bara hallicinationer bara för att du intar syre..
<senate> sluta inta syre och du slutar hallicunera
<senate> :)
<senate> ingen som kan bevisa motsatsen, alla som slutat inta syre är inte med i våran trip längre
<David-A> senate: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrgasförgiftning (det kan påverka nervsystemet men står inte att det är behagligt. troligen obehagligt. mycket farligt. prova inte hemma)
<senate> japp, aldrig bra att överdosera
<David-A> senate: Yahoo Answers där frågan är mycket bättre än svaret: https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120825234521AAQ32wU "Could oxygen be a hallucinogen?"
<senate> :)
<senate> inte bara jag som gått i dom tankarna
<realubot> Hur går det?
 * realubot ställer en mycket allmän fråga till kanalen.
<senate> det går
<David-A> nyss på tv, inget speciellt
<realubot> Tack för att du informerar oss.
<David-A> ingen orsak, jag kan göra om det om det händer igen
<realubot> David-A: Det hade varit bra. Så vi vet att skriptet fungerar även om det inte finns någonting att se på TV.
<realubot> Nu har jag ju ingen TV i.a.f. men det är en annan femma.
<David-A> nu på tv "Är fåglar smartast" Kunskapskanalen 21:00-21:55. säkert miljontals internetanvändare är mindre smarta än fåglarna i filmen (repris från ifjol & från för 2 veckor sen, repris sön & ons)
<David-A> det där sista måste ha varit trickfilmat
<einand> Klockan är %H %m och du har fått 3 e-mail samt 4000 spam, din fru är fortfarande gift med dig, otroligt nog
<maxjezy> konstigt att spam är olagligt till sin epost men lagligt till sin vanliga postbrevlåda
<maxjezy> elgiganten, siba, mediamarkt spammar mig typ varje vecka i brevlådan
<senate> du får sätta spam-filter på brevinkastet
<maxjezy> spam åker ner i dokumentförstöraren på automatik
<maxjezy> och blir till pellets som säljs dyrt
<senate> direkt till pannan
<senate> vad har du för uppvärmin på huset då? olja? bergvärme?
<senate> -nä, spam
<maxjezy> pressajsly
<David-A> samla på dej all brevreklam från siba i en kasse o från ica i en annan kasse. när du åker till affärn häll ut det på nåt lämpligt ställe.
<David-A> eller är DET förbjudet?
<ispookan> God morgon kanalen!
<senate> du var uppe tidigt
<ispookan> Mjo mitt pass börjar ju nu..
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-06
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<Nafallo> andol: meep
<andol> Nafallo: Pong
<andol> Nafallo: reboot?
<Nafallo> andol: jag pillar på mina dnsservrar litegrann. hade inte du mig som slav?
<andol> Nafallo: Japp, om än för rätt länge sedan.
<Nafallo> andol: just ja, och så undrade jag om du fortfarande använder munin för att kolla adder? :-)
<Nafallo> andol: ah, så inte aktiv slav?
<andol> Nafallo: Inte aktivt, men möjligtvis efter att något har varit trasigt.
<andol> Nafallo: Nej, vad gäller DNS-slavande så kan du helt fimpa mina domäner.
<Nafallo> okidoki
<Nafallo> hrm. försöker lista ut vad jag vill göra med munin på den burken...
<andol> Nafallo: Vill du fimpa den muninen så kan jag istället peta in adder i min munin.
<Nafallo> ah, så skulle vi nog kunna göra ja...
<Nafallo> ser ut som adder har massa uppdateringar iaf ;-)
<andol> Nafallo: Vad säges om att köra en spontan omstart nu när vi båda råkar vara online samtidigt.
<Nafallo> lol, sure ;-)
<Nafallo> bara apt-get update && apt-get upgrade först :-P
 * andol håller på
 * Nafallo stirrar konsoll
<andol> Nafallo: *reboot*
<Nafallo> såg det :-)
<Nafallo> tillbaka
<andol> Sedärja.
<molgrum> vilket märke på wifi-chips i laptops har öppna drivisar nån som vet?
<christoffer> molgrum, ingen aning...men följande sida på wikipedia kanske hjälper http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open-source_wireless_drivers
<christoffer> Någon här inne som använder Vim och har mappa om måsvingar och "square-brackets" på något vettigt sätt?
<andol> christoffer: Du menar som paren-mode i Emacs? :)
<christoffer> andol, hmm det har jag inte hört talas om
<andol> M-x show-paren-mode
<christoffer> har aldrig använt Emacs så vet inte riktigt vad det gör...en snabb googling så verkar det bara som det visar matchande paranteser
<andol> I och för sig inte helt konstigt att Emacs är duktigt på att hantera allehanda parenteser :-)
<andol> christoffer: Ah, lyckades helt läsa frågan fel, sorry.
<christoffer> vill helt enkelt bara kunna skriva tecknena utan att vrida/flytta högerhanden så att jag når AltGr
<christoffer> det är inte mycket men några milimeter
<christoffer> och när man programmerar så känns det onödigt...speciellt sedan i april då jag skaffade en rollermouse
<christoffer> helt gudomligt
<christoffer> men men nu är det AltGr jag har min kamp emot
<Amoz> molgrum, generellt gäller väl att Atheros och Intel är rätt duktiga på att hålla sina grejer i kärnan och vara någorlunda FOSS.
<realubot> molgrum: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<einand> realubot: förstör inte för folk
<einand> broadcom släpper inte som foss, men nästan alltid stöd för det pga embeded marknaden
<realubot> einand: Du uppmanar mig att sluta länka till Ubuntu Documentation?
<einand> realubot: Precis
<realubot> einand: Jag ska försöka att inte göra om det.
<einand> http://www.svt.se/opinion/article2167728.svt
<ePax> 0_o
<realubot> einand: Vad vill han ha sagt?
<realubot> Jag ser inget rasistiskt att fråga var en svart man kommer ifrån eftersom många svarta personer i Sverige kommer ifrån någon annanstans än från just Sverige. Lika logiskt som att fråga en person som pratar skånska var i Skåne personen är uppväxt. Inget rasistiskt alls annat än i huvudet på de som vill tolka in rasism i allt.
<realubot> einand: Varför länkar du till så fördomsfulla artiklar?
<realubot> "Men värst av allt: än idag kan jag känna ett förakt när jag ser någon annan som är svart. En kall hundradels sekund, innan skammen överfaller mig och jag inser att jag är en vit man under min bruna hy, en vit man med den vita mannens blick."
<realubot> Vem ger honom rätt att uttala sig om hur vita män ser på svarta? Tala för dig själv, säger jag.
 * ePax hänger inte med 
<realubot> einand: Vad är det du inte hänger med på?
<realubot> ePax: Det var till dig.
<ePax> realubot, ert snack... Orkar inte kolla på dokumentären på svt :D
<realubot> "Jag berättar det här för att ni tror att det inte finns någon rasism i Sverige." Vad gaggar gubben om? Det finns väl ingen som är så blåst att den inte tror att det inte finns någon rasism i Sverige?
<realubot> ePax: Det är ingen dokumentär. Det är en debattartikel.
<realubot> Aha, han är miljöpartist. Det förklarar saken. Jag trodde han var Fi men Mp och Fi har nästan lika fördomsfull inställning i sådana här frågor så det spelar inte så stor roll.
<Amoz> "Det finns väl ingen som är så blåst att den inte tror att det inte finns någon rasism i Sverige?"
<Amoz> tror du fick med ett "inte" för mycket där
<realubot> Amoz: Ja. Det fick jag nog. Vad jag menar är att alla vet att det finns rasism i Sverige. Det är väl bara Martin Öberg och några SD:are som inte tror det finns rasism i Sverige.
<Amoz> realubot, fast nu har ju Martin själv påpekat att det finns rasism i Sverige, så hur kan han inte tro att det finns rasism?
<realubot> Men Martin Öberg tror ju i.o.f.s. inte det. Men han påstår fördomsfullt att vi inte tror att det finns någon rasism i Sverige. Han vet väl inte vad vi tror. Han är väl ingen tankeläsare.
<realubot> Amoz: Jag skrev fel där. poängen är att han uttalar sig om vad andra tror och tycker och det stör mig för det är så fördomsfullt. Han tror att han har rätt att bestämma vad jag tänker när jag frågar en svart man varifrån han kommer.
<Amoz> realubot, när man pratar om befolkningar i allmänhet så är det ju omöjligt att inte generalisera för att förenkla ens poäng. Det han menar är väl att vi är ett relativt skonat land från rasism, typ?
<realubot> Amoz: Jag tycker han verkar helt förvirrad. Jag vet inte vad han försöker säga mer än att han verkar försöka vinna väljare genom att klistra åsikter på andra.
<realubot> Jag frågar vem jag vill varifrån personen kommer utan att någon annan har rätt att säga att det är rasism.
<Amoz> realubot, fast det har han väl inte skrivit nånstans ?
<realubot> "Det har tidvis varit lugnt. Men nu händer det igen. Frågan om var jag kommer ifrån egentligen blir vanligare igen. Rasist debatten likaså."
<realubot> Han antyder det. Starkt.
<realubot> "Ni slutade aldrig att berätta det för mig, och det är i mitt blod och färgar allt jag gör. Jag blev ert monster. Jag hatar mig för det."
<realubot> Vårt monster? Vems monster? Han har aldrig varit mitt monster. Varför smetar han sin fördomsfulla inställning på allt och alla?
<Amoz> realubot, han pratar som sagt inte om varje enskild individ.
<realubot> Amoz: Det är ju just det som är rasism. Att kollektivt hänga ut en grupp för vad några individer gör.
<realubot> Han pratar om den "den vita mannens blick". Vem är han att bestämma hur en vit man ser på svarta? Vem ger honom rätten att smeta en så fördomsfull åsikt på "vita män"?
<realubot> Han är nog rasist.
<realubot> "Jag vill bränna ner er värld eller bara somna in." Hotar han oss eller vad menar han?
<realubot> Det är lika farligt att påstå att "vita" är si som att påstå att "svarta" är så. Det är ett rasistiskt sätt värdera människor på.
<Amoz> realubot, " Det är ju just det som är rasism. Att kollektivt hänga ut en grupp för vad några individer gör."
<Amoz> Tycker inte det där stämmer.
<andol> realubot, Amoz: ...och ni tycker det här är en diskussion som passar in i kanalen därför att?
<realubot> Han kastar sten i glashus men jag tror han är för inskränkt och intolerant för att förstå det.
<realubot> andol: Därför att offtopic är tillåtet och eftersom det har förekommit betydligt olämpligare debatter här förut typ.
<andol> realubot: 1) Det är förbaskat skillnad att ta en kort avstickare om något kontra att hålla långa diskussioner om det. 2) Jo, men bara för att något har varit trasigt tidigare behöver man ju inte fortsätta ha sönder saker.
<realubot> andol: Varför stämmer det inte menar du? Och kom nu inte med den gamla drapan att vita män är priviligerade för den är så falsk och tröttsam att jag inte orkar höra den en gång till. Rasism som rasism.
<andol> realubot: Jag menar ingenting angående hurtillvida något skulkle stämma eller ej. Jag menar att det är offtopic att ha en lång diskussion om det här i kanalen.
<realubot> andol: Oj. Det var inte till dig.
<realubot> andol: Det var till Amoz.
<realubot> Sorry.
<Amoz> andol, ber om ursäkt om jag brutit mot några regler, jag trodde också att man fick diskutera allt möjligt här.
<realubot> Men jag är klar nu.
<Amoz> realubot, det du beskrev där låter mer som definitionen för "fördomar" eller "generalisering"
<andol> Amoz: Lite som jag sa till realubot så tror jag ingen har något emot ifall man gör något kort avstickare, men att hålla längre diskussioner off-topic gör sig bättre annorstädes.
<maxjezy> andol, annorstädes?
<Amoz> maxjezy, "på annat ställe"
<maxjezy> aha, fancy words.
<maxjezy> realubot, visst blir man bara trött på alla femenister
<andol> maxjezy: *suck*
<maxjezy> kvinnan är ny på arbetsmarknaden, klart de ska ha en lägre ingångslön
<realubot> maxjezy: Självklart är feminismen en bluff.
<maxjezy> bästa man kan göra är att inte ta debatten med feminister och vända dem ryggen
<maxjezy> på så vis får de inget utrymme i det almänna rummet och växer inte sig starkare
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag tycker kvinnor ska ha samma lön för samma erfarenhet, utbildning, arbetsuppgifter som män har. De har de nästan också. Det skiljer några enstaka procentenheter. Feministernas snack om 15-20 % löneskillnad är lika mycket ljug som när SD insinuerar att flyktingar är gruppvåldtäktsmän.
<realubot> Problemet är att alla människor röstar inte efter förnuftet. Därför kommer populism alltid att löna sig.
<maxjezy> jag tycker dock kvinnan ska ha lägre lön eftersom de lever längre och dessutom får andra fördelar som inte kan mätas i pengar
<maxjezy> 20 % av kvinnans lön borde gå till män
<maxjezy> vad ska motivera män att förbli män om vi ska ha samma värdelösa lön som kvinnor
<andol> maxjezy: Jag har hört att twitter och bloggar är alldeles utmärkt kanaler att spy ut sig mer eller mindre genomtänkta åsikter på...
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är rimligt att kvinnor får något lägre pension eftersom de har fler pensionsår ja. Så länge männen har kortare livslängd i.a.f.
<maxjezy> andol, mindre genomtänkta åsikter?
<maxjezy> jag har tänkt på dessa ganska mycket ska du veta.
<maxjezy> på alla arbetsplatser jag har varit på har kvinnan presterat sämre än män
<andol> maxjezy: Tja, i sådant fall antar jag att de snarare platsar in i kategorin mer genomtänkta.
<maxjezy> fattigsverige är ju helt sjukt, ungdommar som sommarjobbar tjänar mer än vuxna män som jobbar heltid och har familj, försäkringar och annat skit att betala
<andol> maxjezy: Jorå, att det felt helt absurt orimliga löneskillnader håller jag med om. Ser dock fortfarande inte varför det här skulle vara en relevant kanal att harpa om det i.
<realubot> maxjezy: Du ska ha en sak väldigt klart för dig: I Sverige tror vi inte längre på kristendomen. Vi tror på patriarkatet. Det fungerar ungefär likadant. Allt som talar emot patriakratet bortser vi ifrån och den som uppmärksammar felaktigheterna i hypoteserna stämplar vi som kättare (eller fascist). Så håll käften och lyd och tänk vad du än gör inte själv.
<realubot> maxjezy: Kollekten tar vi ut via mansskatt så det behöver du inte bekymra dig om. Det är det som kallas utveckling.
<maxjezy> andol, varför ska en irc kanal vara fredad medans fikarummet är öppet för åsikter av alla dess slag?
<maxjezy> i sverige gäller yttrandefrihet överallt
<andol> maxjezy: Därför att en fikalakn i regel sällan har ett specifikt ämnesrelaterat namn, till skillnad från vissa (men inte alla) kanaler.
<realubot> maxjezy: Vi lever i Sverige. Du får inte ifrågasätta feministerna. Har du inte förstått det? De har alltid rätt och om de inte har rätt så beror det på att andra inte förstår hur rätt de har.
<andol> maxjezy: Vad har yttrandefrihet med saken att göra? Yttrandefrihet handlar ju bara vad staten har rätt att begränsa. I mer eller mindre privata sammanhang sätter man ju sina egna ordningsregler.
<maxjezy> realubot, ja, man får inte ens vara konstnär med kritisk prägel längre utan att hetsa mot folkgrupper
<maxjezy> andol, det där är hittepå
<realubot> maxjezy: Det var bara en tidsfråga innan någon "konstnär" skulle utnyttja HMF-lagstiftningen för att göra "karriär".
<maxjezy> privat eller ej, samma lagar
<maxjezy> andol, de som har makten kan utesluta folk som är offtopic, men man kan aldrig tysta någon genom att säga att saker är förbjudet att prata om.
<andol> maxjezy: Klart som tusan att det är skillnad på ifall det är privat eller ej. Ta exemplvis ifall du har någon gäst hemma hos dig som kläcker ur sig allehanda dryga dumheter, klart som tusan då har rätt att be person att hålla tyst, eller gå.
<maxjezy> jag kan be den gå men inte hålla tyst
<maxjezy> samma sak med offentlig plats
<maxjezy> polisen kan inte tysta någon
<maxjezy> de kan avhysa en från platsen dock
<maxjezy> försök inte tysta mig genom att be mig hålla snattran
<maxjezy> det kommer aldrig fungera mot mig iaf
<andol> maxjezy: Nej, börjar inse det.
<maxjezy> :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Googlade faktiskt Dan Park igår. Jag tror att det han gör är idiotsäkert om han bara orkar med alla år i buren. Jag tror aldrig rättsamhället kommer få folket med sig i att bura in en person som gör "olagliga fotomontage".
<realubot> maxjezy: Med idiotsäkert menar jag att hans karriär som "konstnär" ligger utstakad om han bara orkar med alla turer med polisen/domstolen.
<realubot> maxjezy: Men jag är tveksam till det han gör. Samma sak med Wilks. De är provokatörer. Visst, de tänjer gränsen för yttrandefriheten men är det värt det för samhället?
<maxjezy> ja, det behövs
<maxjezy> finns det politiker som gullar med psyksjuka troende islamister och kristna så behövs det.
<realubot> Tveksamt. Men att de kommer aldrig besegra honom genom att bura in honom. Han blir en martyr. Det spelar honom i händerna om han bara orkar med alla turer.
<maxjezy> det är liksom lagligt att hjärntvätta barn att tro att det finns ett helvete och ett himmelrike
<maxjezy> staten betalar ut pengar för dessa ändamål, det är sjukt.
<maxjezy> staten och kyrkan sitter i samma båt, båda kör med fulspel och hjärntvätt för att kontrollera sina troende så de fortsätter sälja sin själ till dessa horaktiga vider
<realubot> Blev kanalen ontopic igen eller varför blev det så tyst?
 * realubot mediterar.
<maxjezy> realubot, man tappar ju alltid gnistan när man blir kritiserad för att gå offtopic känner jag
<maxjezy> ungefär som på kafferasten när någon nämner att man är rasist för att man drar ett skämt
<maxjezy> eller kvinnohatare för att man är lite glapp i käften
<realubot> Det finns mycket intolerans i samhället.
<maxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLvDU7B-B3Q
<realubot> Aldrig hört talas om Mange.
<maxjezy> han har några sköna låtar
<maxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_za582buFE
<realubot> Jag tycker han är bättre än många andra hiphopare och rappare.
<realubot> De två låtar jag har hört i.a.f.
<realubot> Jag funderar på om han är ironisk med Christer P.
<realubot> Eller är detta första gången någon "hyllar" Christer P?
<realubot> Självklart kommer bilden av Christer P att förändras med åren.
<realubot> Från missbrukare, dräpare och misstänkte palmemördare till ... frihetshjälte?
<realubot> Typ som med Engelbrekt. En symbol både för högern och vänstern för "friheten": "Engelbrekt har använts som nationell politisk symbol av främst extremhögern och nynazister. Men på 1930-talet använde svenska socialister Engelbrekt som en svensk antifascistisk symbol mot framför allt hotet från den tyska nazismen."
<realubot> Intressant hur saker omvärderas med tiden.
<realubot> Jag förstår inte vad han menar med låten Christer P. Jag tolkar texten som någon sorts frihetslåt. Menar han att Christer P representerade oss eller sjunger han bara Christer P för att "det är kul"?
<znibro> vad skulle då Christer P. ha befriat oss ifrån?
<realubot> Intressant är det i.a.f. Det är första gången jag ser den här typen av avdramatisering/omvärdering av Christer P.
<realubot> znibro: Det handlar inte om det. Det handlar om att Christer P var en vanlig "bonde" som "reste sig" mot landets högsta politiska representant.
<realubot> znibro: Det fanns många som ogillade Palmes politik och det finns/fanns säkert många som tyckte det var bra att han blev mördad. De här personerna har så klart legat lågt eftersom det av fullt förståeliga skäl har varit tabu att hylla "mördaren".
<realubot> znibro: Christer P kommer omvärderas med tiden. Jag säger absolut inte att det var rätt att mörda Palme utan bara att historien kommer att nyansera bilden av det historiska skeendet. Och då kommer Christer P att framstå i ljusare dager. Det är naturligt att det börjar efter Christers död och jag funderar på om det är det vi ser i Mange Hellbergs låt.
<realubot> Det kan vara första steget. De första stegen kommer nog vara just den här typen av "humor" och sedan dyker det upp någon debattör som påstår att mordet på Palme var fel men bra för Sverige typ.
<znibro> realubot: jo den synen kommer kanske att ändras, hur har den förändrats med t.ex. Johan J. Anckarström?
<realubot> znibro: Det är precis det jag menar.
<znibro> men det där mordet är bland det skitnödigaste vi har i Sverige, stor det handlar nog om att det fortfarande är olöst
<realubot> znibro: Ja. Det är en sådan sak som kommer att finnas med i historieböckerna.
<realubot> Om 100 år. Om det kommer att finnas några historieböcker då.
<znibro> realubot: Christer P:s viktigaste arv i min mening är drinken "dräparen" som blev döpt efter honom. väldigt god
<realubot> maxjezy: Han var ganska bra och jag gillar inte ens rap hiphopp. Nu är det nog tvekamt om Mange är rappare/hiphoppare men ändå. Jag har aldrig hört honom förut.
<maxjezy> realubot, jo han är skön med sin nya identitet
<maxjezy> han var mer känd som mange myt innan hellberg
<realubot> Nya identitet? Vad hade han för identitet innan han fick en "ny"?
<realubot> jaha.
<maxjezy> han var mytoman
<realubot> znibro: Baileys och Vodka?
<realubot> znibro: Du vet väl varför det är just Baileys och vodka?
<realubot> Mange är inte först. Det här är nog lite samma sak men mer diskret: http://www.svd.se/migration_catalog/Artikelbilder/12097262_151480.svd/binary/a/12097262
<realubot> znibro: https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-8LAH0yKx5A8/T9puOmOmQiI/AAAAAAAAAIU/gdaW48KhvKM/s1600/christer_pettersson.jpg
<znibro> realubot: hehe, a det är väl när han blev frisläppt och skulle över till grannen och kröka. med en explorer under armen och 2 flaskor bailys? :p
<znibro> realubot: ahh, klockren bild
<realubot> Killen till höger på bilden skriver också in sig i histrieböckerna genom att vara "mannen till höger om Christer P". Han kommer aldrig göra någonting större i hela sitt liv än att råka stå brevdi Christer P när en klassisk bild tas.
<realubot> znibro: Den är verkligen klockren ja.
 * realubot funderar på varför Christer P köpte just Baileys och Explorer Vodka.
<realubot> Han firade sitt livs största moment och han väljer att göra det med Baileys och Vodka. Vad kan man dra för slutsatser av det?
<realubot> Eller hade han bara Baileys och Vodka hemma, inga pengar och systemet var stängt?
<realubot> Hur tänkte Christer P när han valde just Baileys och Vodka. Kan man ens dricka det hop?
<realubot> *ihop
<znibro> bra fråga. Christer blev ju släppt i brist på bevis, och jag _tror_ inte han köpte dom på vägen hem, men det är oklart.
<realubot> znibro: Christer blev frikänd i hovrätten ja. Aschberg ställde inte de rätta frågorna när han intevjuade Chrsiter. Det inser man så här i efterhand.
<znibro> realubot: jag tror dräparen var en av Christers favvo drinkar (iaf vill jag tror det), dräparen är ju en väldigt potent drink (50/50 blandning) så den passade nog honom bra, vågar väl ändå påstå att han var alkoholmissbrukare? kanske inte främst alkohol men iaf. den är "lätt att få i sig" och bra drag alltså
<znibro> realubot: har smakat den en drinken vid ett tillfälle, den var god. men hade inte riktigt 50/50 blandning faktiskt. men visst går det ihop, har du alrig testat den?
<realubot> znibro: Jag tror inte du stöter dig med någon om du påstår att CP hade ett problematiskt förhållande till alkoholen nej.
<realubot> znibro: Nix. Jag har aldrig provat den. Baileys är gott men med 50/50 Explorer. Det vet ej sjutton.
<realubot> znibro: Du nog någonting på spåren där. Det är nog bra drag i den.
<realubot> znibro: Jag tror Christer var en person som inte gillad att sitta o sippa på spriten utan som ville att det skulle hända någonting i kroppen efter en grogg.
<realubot> znibro: Grogg med "bra drag" m.a.o.
<znibro> hahahaha
<realubot> Jag tror vi har löst mysteriet. Det är nog inte mer komplicerat än så. Grogg med bra drag. Det är förklaringen. Det förklarar också varför Christer skulle 1. köpa det på systemet. 2. ha det hemma i skafferiet.
<David-A> nyss på tv: nostagi-inslag i "Stopptid" med bl.a Kurt Olsson o Erik Bergsten. det var bättre förr. (repris ons, fre)
<realubot> Erik Bergsten? Who is da man?
<realubot> SvDs nya webbdesign är hopplös.
<realubot> Typisk surfplatteskitdesign.
<David-A> Erik Bergsten is da man!
<znibro> nu får jag googla också verkar det som :(
<David-A> znibro: den som väntar på nåt gott :) du kommer hitta the man på både svtplay o youtube
<realubot> Jag exkulderar Erik Bergsten ur min historia.
<realubot> Så där. Då var han väck.
<znibro> David-A: kollade Tekniskt Magasin anno 1977 med ett inslag om mikrodatorn. den här mannen och programmet måste ju spelat en ganska stor roll för en del dadanördar kan en tänka?
<znibro> realubot: varför putsade du bort herr Bergsten ur din historiasyn? :D
<realubot> znibro: Jag vet inte vem det är och orkar inte kolla upp det. Så han fick helt enkelt gå upp i rök.
<realubot> maxjezy: Har Sverige haft någon bra rappare sedan Leila K? Eller hon kanske inte räknas som rappare?
<David-A> (öppetarkiv) Tekniskt magasin 1959, säger han "Luxor" grammofon?  (youtube) 1985 UR, ABC806 Luxor Motala
<David-A> jag har en Luxor tv, den sista o bästa analoga tv:n
<David-A> med både färgbild o stereoljud
<einand> David-A: kommer ta 40-50Ã¥r nu innan digial-tv blir bra
<David-A> einand: det beror på vad som är "bra". det verkar vara viktigare att det är lätt bära tv:n när man flyttar, än att den har skönt ljud o behaglig bild
<einand> njea, ljudet verkar det som många satsar på nu för tiden
<einand> men därimot färgen
<einand> *rysa*
<einand> varför måste alla ställa in så skarpa färger
<realubot> einand: Kan vara din perception som är felinställd.
<einand> realubot: är tyvär inte så, utan extremt vanligt att moderna tv apprater har färgerna inställd väldigt dåligt
<einand> och folk har vant sig vid detta
<einand> för att fejka fram bättre bild
<maxjezy> blir det bättre bild så är det okej att fejka
<montecfel> Hur laddar man ned wärsch nuförtajden?
<montecfel> Jag vill ha en specifik sång.
<montecfel> Inte några bajsiga torrentar.
<einand> dra ner dom från tpb och tvätta sedan genom itunes eller google
<realubot> Tvätta?
<realubot> Tvätta låtar?
<realubot> Hur tvättar man en låt?
<montecfel> Det kan man undra :S
<montecfel> Och finns inte på TPB. Det är ju poängen...
<znibro> realubot: vilken låt är det? fnns den på YouTube?
<znibro> realubot: för det en specifik låt som finns på YT men inte någon annanstans går det ju att rippa
<realubot> znibro: Jag ska inte ha någon låt. Det är andra som vill ha låtar.
<realubot> Gratis är gott säger vissa. Men frågan är om inte godis är ännu godare?
<realubot> "Men det problematiska med att hänge sig åt den retorik som de ger uttryck för, är att de i själva verket bidrar till att förstärka och utveckla det tänkande de säger sig vilja bekämpa – vi och dom, att grupper ställs mot grupper."
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/opinion/ledarsidan/politisk-retorik-som-skuldbelagger-kollektiv-ger-vi-och-dom-tankande_3721570.svd
<realubot> Den tjejen har förstått vad det handlar om.
<realubot> einand: Läs den så förstår du vad den där killen Martin egentligen säger.
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-29
<molgrum> hrm, nån som är hemma på openssl här?
<molgrum> jag läser http://www.openssl.org/docs/HOWTO/certificates.txt men den säger inte hur jag skapar ett .crt
<molgrum> och för https:// antar jag att man inte ska ha en passphrase
<NeverW8> molgrum: har du installerat openssl på maskinen redan?
<molgrum> NeverW8: tlf, brb
<molgrum> NeverW8: japp
<molgrum> på min Pi1
<NeverW8> Aha, är det rasbian på den molgrum ?
<molgrum> NeverW8: japp
<NeverW8> molgrum:  https://www.debian-administration.org/article/284/Creating_and_Using_a_self_signed__SSL_Certificates_in_debian
<molgrum> NeverW8: så .pem räcker? behöver inte .crt? jag kollade summaryn bara visserligen...
<molgrum> verkar himla omständigt men det är bra att lära sig :)
<Barre> fast snart så kommer https://letsencrypt.org/ och då blir det förmodligen mycket enklare
<molgrum> ah, nice
<andol> Japp, för att inte tala om att man kommer kunna skaffa fincert bara därför att. Hjälper ju även att SNI börjar bli mer praktiskt gångbart.
<molgrum> $9/år för ett SSL cert från comodo, inte helt dumt
<molgrum> hoppas att bahnhof tillåter https:// dock
<molgrum> port 443 om jag inte minns fel
<andol> Jo, 443 är default för https://
 * andol pekar molgrum på den lokala filen /etc/services
<molgrum> hopps, den visste jag inte om
<blurkis> s
<gusnan> Kan jag få firefox att inte scrolla höger och vänster när jag använder två fingrar på min touchpad för att scrolla? Jag vill endast scrolla upp/ner, och inte höger / vänster.
<molgrum> ok jag har en publik .pem och en privat, var lägger jag dessa? :)
<Philip5> ja den privata ska ju vara privat :)
<Philip5> molgrum: den publika laddar du upp på keyservers
<molgrum> Philip5: konstigt, har lagt till det fetmarkerade här: http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/configuring_https_servers.html
<Philip5> men galet långsam launchpad var idag då
<molgrum> lade det i /etc/ssl/...
<molgrum> så får jag:
<molgrum> Certifikatet är endast giltigt för sms.kntel.st. Certifikatet förföll 2013-06-24 09:19. Aktuellt datum är 2015-06-29 18:20.
<Philip5> aha du menar en sådan för webbserver
<molgrum> fattar ingenting :)
<molgrum> är det bahnhof som inte vill släppa igenom mina nycklar?
<Philip5> när skapade du nyckeln då?
<molgrum> precis jsut nu
<molgrum> 365 dagars exporation
<molgrum> och domännamnet är helt åt helskotta fel
<Philip5> fast egen nyckel får du väl bara använda för eget system. det är väl utfärdaren som skapar en åt dig om du vill ha en auktoriserad
<molgrum> jag ville bara göra ett test
<Philip5> egen nyckel kan man ju göra själv men den är ju inte auktoriserad då
<molgrum> näe, men den borde inte ha föreföllit
<molgrum> vill bara se om https funkar genom bahnhofs .st-system
<Philip5> nej fast jag vet inte hur det funkar där om den bara godkänner auktoriserade nycklar eller om du kan göra egna. beror ju helt på system du kör på
<molgrum> mjo
<molgrum> kör iofs jessie på min Pi1 så denna kanalen är egentligen inte rätt
<Philip5> är det bara en "dum" webserver så ska du ju kunna köra egen nyckel beroende på om webservern har modul laddad för att hantera sådana
<molgrum> jag körde nginx -s reload
<molgrum> och den frågade efter passphrase
<molgrum> lade in det och sen startade den om
<molgrum> kan kolla loggarna iofs..
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<molgrum> 2015/06/29 18:20:16 [emerg] 1088#0: SSL_CTX_use_PrivateKey_file("/etc/ssl/private/cakey.pem") failed (SSL: error:0906406D:PEM routines:PEM_def_callback:problems getting password error:0907B068:PEM routines:PEM_READ_BIO_PRIVATEKEY:bad password read error:140B0009:SSL routines:SSL_CTX_use_PrivateKey_file:PEM lib)
<molgrum> ursäkta den långa texten
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> sitter och uppdaterar frugans dator
<swecarp> Philip5:  någott nytt gällande kubuntu har läst lite att det är lite probleem
<smallfoot-> NÃ¥gon som har problem med musacceleration?
<smallfoot-> Min mus rör sig långsamt
<molgrum> funkar spotify än?
<molgrum> oj
<molgrum> http://pastebin.com/tm2sATHN
<molgrum> gjorde en apt-get update
<molgrum> nu gick det, men ingen uppdatering än :(
<smallfoot-> molgrum, vad menar du?
<smallfoot-> spotify funkar för mig
<smallfoot-> men just nu använder jag beta-klienten som jag hittade spotify forumet, som inte är officiellt släppt än
<smallfoot-> men tidigare körde jag 0.9.x och den funkade också
<molgrum> smallfoot-: spotify: error while loading shared libraries: libgcrypt.so.11: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<smallfoot-> ah, den ja
<smallfoot-> det är för att ubuntu har libgcrypt2
<smallfoot-> och spotify är lata jävlar, så dom har inte uppdaterat från libgcrypt1 till libgcrypt2
<smallfoot-> det du kan göra är att installera libgcryppt1 och fortsätta använda spotify 0.9, eller hämta betan på spotify 1.0
<smallfoot-> Så här fixar du libgcrypt11 så Spotify funkar -- http://www.webupd8.org/2015/04/fix-missing-libgcrypt11-causing-spotify.html
<smallfoot-> nya Spotify 1.0 (som fortfarande är i beta eller nåt) finns någonstans på https://community.spotify.com/t5/Help-Desktop-Linux-Mac-Windows/Desktop-Update-Version-1-0-1/td-p/1050266
<molgrum> smallfoot-: tusen tack, ska se vad jag kan göra
<molgrum> betan känns lämpligast att testa först
<smallfoot-> :)
<smallfoot-> aa den finns någonstans på community.spotify.com
<smallfoot-> https://twitter.com/felipernb/status/575669571044114432
<smallfoot-> här har du 1.0.1 av betan
<smallfoot-> men nyaste är 1.0.7 men vet inte om det finns linux build för den
<molgrum> aah, tack
<molgrum> sågi nget i posten om nån länk
<molgrum> inget
<smallfoot-> https://community.spotify.com/t5/Spotify-Announcements/Spotify-Client-1-x-beta-for-Linux-has-been-released/m-p/1147091
<smallfoot-> http://download.spotify.com/beta/spotify-client_1.0.1.1062_amd64.deb
<molgrum> har lagt till repot
<molgrum> ska testa lite senare
<smallfoot-> hittade inget nyare än 1.0.1
<smallfoot-> säg till om du hittar något nyare
<molgrum> Installerad: 1:1.0.7.153.gb9e8174a
<smallfoot-> oh, du har nyare!
<smallfoot-> nice
<smallfoot-> funkar det bra?
<smallfoot-> nu har jag också 1.0.7
<smallfoot-> den tycks också fungera bra :)
<smallfoot-> tack!
<maxjezy> madbear, är du vaken?
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du skrämt iväg Linda^?
<Philip5> jo jag tyckte det var lika bra
<maxjezy> ^^
<Philip5> hon höll mig bara vaken om nätterna
<maxjezy> såpass :)
<smallfoot-> är det en bot?
<Philip5> alla tjejer är inte botar utan en del finns på riktigt
#ubuntu-se 2015-06-30
<molgrum> "HTTPS och SSL kommer inte fungera i och med den ompekning du gör på webbkontot med en frame samt att det inte fungerar på vårat webbhotell. Jag har dock framfört ditt önskemål om att göra detta möjligt."
<molgrum> bahnhof
<molgrum> hoppas det blir möjligt, men han sa att egentligen ska man inte kunna hosta websidor på det sättet jag gör :)
<molgrum> man ska använda deras webhotell ist
<Laban> På vilket sätt gör du då?
<molgrum> jag ställer in så att min domän går till en sida som innehåller en frame med mitt ip
<molgrum> det finns också möjligheten att omdirigera direkt till mitt ip-nummer men då syns det i adress-rutan vilket ser fult ut
<Laban> Typ så framen går till http://123.123.123.123?
<molgrum> japp
<molgrum> exakt så
<Laban> Känns ju lite meningslöst med SSL då.
<molgrum> varför det?
<molgrum> jag ska hosta git och owncloud på sidan också
<Laban> Det är ju bara anslutningen till själva domänen som blir krypterad.
<Laban> Inte anslutningen mot ditt IP.
<molgrum> jo precis
<Laban> Såvida du inte har cert för den också.
<molgrum> du menar att det inte går att ha en index.html för SSL då, och ha den framen att peka på https?
<Laban> Jo du kan ju köra framen mot https://12.12.12.12/
<Laban> Gäller ju bara att den webbservern också är uppsatt med SSL, och att du har ett giltigt cert.
<molgrum> ja, fast jag menar att ha en för http och en för https. går det?
<Laban> Du kommer att få felmeddelanden i browsern om att vissa resurser inte är säkra, på en annars säker anslutning.
<Laban> För allt som går mot http://12.12.12.12/ är okrypterat, det är bara det mot https://dindoman.se som är krypterat.
<molgrum> aha
<molgrum> får tänka till lite om jag vill att ip-numret visas, tror https ska fungera då
<Laban> Bättre att lägga in en redirect på dindoman.se till https://12.12.12.12/.
<Laban> Sedan är det ju upp till dig om du vill ha ett självsignerat cert, eller om du kan få ett mot 12.12.12.12
<molgrum> för mina ändamål kan jag skaffa ett signerat cert för $9/år
<molgrum> comodo tror jag
<Laban> Eller gratis med startssl, om det är för personligt bruk.
<molgrum> startssl? ska kolla upp
<molgrum> det är för vänner och släkt mestadels
<molgrum> men att hamna på google är ett plus :)
<Laban> Bra val för övrigt med ownCloud.
<molgrum> jag kör allting på en Pi1
<molgrum> :)
<molgrum> funkar bra hittills
<molgrum> jag har inte testat owncloud än dock
<Laban> Lägg in en pi.dindomän.se istället för att greja med ip-adressen hela tiden...
<Laban> Eller helt enkelt www.dindoman.se
<molgrum> då måste jag betala mer för ssl :P
<molgrum> om jag ska ha subdomäner alltså
<Laban> Med startssl så får du huvud+en sub.
<molgrum> http://www.noip.com/support/knowledgebase/asus-ddns/
<Laban> NoIP har jag kört med i många år, men nu för tiden använder jag en egen sådan tjänst istället.
<molgrum> undrar bara hur fasen allt fungerar :)
<molgrum> visste inte om DDNS innan
<Laban> Kör curl eller wget mot en uppdateringssida bara som i sin tur uppdaterar DNS:en.
<Laban> Eller det är så min är iaf. :)
<molgrum> kan jag snygga till att ipt visas med en DDNS?
<molgrum> eller jag fattar inte riktigt :)
<molgrum> om jag omdirigerar direkt alltså
<Laban> Ja tanken är då att du inte behöver visa IP:t i adressen.
<molgrum> aha
<molgrum> så det visas typ molgrum.noip.com?
<Laban> Japp
<molgrum> låter ju so men lösning
<molgrum> som*
<molgrum> men då måste jag fippla i routern alltså?
<Laban> Nja, har du fast IP?
<Laban> Bahnhof gillar väl det....
<ePax> 0_o
<molgrum> inte säker faktiskt
<molgrum> glömde fråga dwet :*
<Laban> Om du inte vet, så har du det troligen inte :)
<Laban> Så visst, det kan vara smart att lägga in det i routern då.
<molgrum> aha
<molgrum> routern uppdaterar åt mig automatiskt?
<molgrum> så jag slipper göra det
<molgrum> varje månad, hemska tanke
<Laban> Ja lite så =)
<Laban> Har varit med om att hålla samma tilldelade adress i flera år
<molgrum> Laban: så jag pekar mot en noip.com-adress? direkt omstyrning
<molgrum> märkligt system dom har men men
<Laban> Ja gör det. Antar att de lägger ett CNAME mot din noip då,
<molgrum> Laban: CNAME?
<molgrum> hmm, min router vill ha användarnamn + epost i nån sorts kombination, hur ska jag göra?
<molgrum> för DDNS
<molgrum> aha, verkar vara antinge neller
<molgrum> det var väldigt oklart :)
<andol> molgrum: Låter som om att din router har inbyggt stöd för någon DDNS-tjänst. Tycker du att den fungerar obra kan du ju alltid låta din hemmaserver prata direkt med lämplig DDNS-tjänst.
<molgrum> jag har precis skapat en ddns
<molgrum> :)
<molgrum> konfar bar aroutern nu
<molgrum> "registrering lyckades" :D
<molgrum> nej, det går inte med https :(
<andol> molgrum: Vad går inte med https?
<molgrum> andol: gjorde en direkt omstryning istället till min ddns, men https ger fel certifikat
<andol> molgrum: Vad menar du med direkt omstyrning?
<molgrum> andol: att den sätter ddns-namnet i adresrutan
<molgrum> svårt att förklara, jag vet inte hur bahnhof tänker :)
<andol> Alltså, det fält som anges i adress-fältet måste stämma överens med certifikatets CN alt ASN.
 * andol gissar att han förstått mer ifall han läst backlog bättre.
<molgrum> ja alltså om jag pekar till någon ip så kommer det http:// och / runtom
<molgrum> i själva confen
<molgrum> jag kan inte peka till någon ip direkt
<andol> Ahh, låter som en implementationsdetalj någonstans.
<molgrum> jag lade fram os mönskemål att tillåta https iaf, supporten skule framföra det
<molgrum> som*
<molgrum> skriver som en kratta på detta tangentbordet
<molgrum> om jag går in på min https-sida via routern så kommer mitt namn upp korrekt
<molgrum> antar att dom inte redirectar port 443
<molgrum> inte helt klart om jag måste in på noip varje månad, men men får se.. dom lär skicka ett mail
<ePax> molgrum: Gör så här. Kollpa in en mobil till din dator/server/whatever du har hemma. Fixa gammu. Om IPn ändras och du hittar inte din server så sms-ar du till din (det härär görbart med en liten bash skript) Gammu mobil exempelvis "whats my ip" :) Så skickar den tillbaka korrekt IP med SMS. :)
<ePax> Koppla*
<molgrum> ePax: låter omständigt :)
<ePax> molgrum: Kul (; DÃ¥ kan du uppdatera servrar med sms starta om osv (;
<molgrum> hmm, måste man besöka noip.com för att den inte ska släppa eller kan min router göra det åt mig?
<molgrum> har en ASUS N56U
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-01
<Amoz> goopen,
<molgrum> undrar vilken domän jag ska använda i mitt certifikat, min bahnhof eller min DDNS
<molgrum> nån som har tips? :)
<Barre> du skall använda den som du skriver in i "browsern" för att ansluta till webservern. Så med största sannorlikhet är det ditt DDNS-name
<molgrum> Barre: ok tack
<molgrum> undrar om min router uppdaterar det åt mig, återstår att se om jag får nåt mail
<Barre> molgrum: nema problema :)
<molgrum> 30 dagars expiration
<molgrum> DDNSen alltså
<molgrum> det är rätt otroligt mycket funktioner jag fick för 500 spänn
<Barre> kör du med någon form av program i routern eller i någon dator som automatiskt uppdaterar DDNS-entriet om/när din router får ny DHCP-adress?
<molgrum> Barre: har ställt in min ASUS RT-N56U att uppdatera åt mig
<molgrum> men jag vet inte om den gör det t ex dagligen
<molgrum> eller bara när jag får nytt ip
<Barre> den skall bara byta när du får ny IP
<molgrum> aha
<molgrum> då måste jag gå in varje månad
<Barre> vad menar du?
<molgrum> Barre: den DDNSen jag har har 30 dagars expiration, sen måste man logga in igen
<molgrum> för att förnya
<molgrum> gratis
<Barre> jaha.... då förstår jag
<Barre> själv kör jag med loopia för detta
<molgrum> okej, domännamn eller?
<Barre> jo
<molgrum> är det "S/MIME and Authentication Certificate" jag vill ha? om det ska fungera på olika portar, inte bara web server
<molgrum> läste lite om det och dwet låter som att det är till för mail
<Laban> molgrum: Du vill ha det som är för web.
<Laban> Det kan användas för andra grejer också.
<molgrum> ja, problem dock... den vill sända mail till mig :(
<molgrum> och bahnhof blockar port 25
<molgrum> detta sög
<molgrum> kan välja registry@bahnhof.net, om dom nu har nåt sånt
<molgrum> ringer supporten nu men... kanske bättre att betala $9/år om man nu kan få det att lira? comodo
<molgrum> jag lyckades få ett certifikat till min .st-domän (schysst av bahnhof att säga verifikationskoden till mig), frågan är om det fungerar som det ska iom att den bara pekar om...
<molgrum> jag har en del filer nu, undrar vilka jag ska lägga in i nginx
<molgrum> usch synd, det fungerar inte :(
<molgrum> dvs att https://mindomän.st inte fungerar, och om jag pekar om http://mindomän.st till https://domän.ddns.net så säger den att certifikatet bara är giltigt för .st-domänen
<molgrum> rörigt detta
<molgrum> hrm, vad kan man använda som gästbok på en hemsida...
<molgrum> vill helst undvika någon backend som php, tror inte min Pi1 pallar så mycket
<molgrum> wordpress?
<molgrum> wpnode.net verkar vara något, men dom har stängt registreringarna :(
<smygIG> Hej har lite problem. Har en dns server med apache. Når websidan via ip men ej domän via wan men ip och http via lan. Både 53 och 80 är öppet i routern.
<senate_> du når den utifrån med det externa ipt?
<senate_> är din a-record för hostnamnet korrekt?
<Laban_> molgrum: Såvida du inte har våldsamt mycket trafik så går det utmärkt med PHP på RPi1. Annars behöver den ligga hos en extern operatör om du inte vill ha någon interaktiv motor som PHP, Perl eller Python igång genom webbservern.
<Laban_> molgrum: Tror inte att du har greppat helt hur domäner, dns och ssl lirar - men jättekul att du är på! Fråga vidare när du behöver så skall du snart vara uppe och rulla precis som du vill ha det! :)
<Laban> Alla har vi varit nya på saker.
<Laban> smygIG: Apache (antar httpd) och DNS är olika grejer. Vill du köra egen DNS-server? Låter som att du egentligen vill köra HTTP-server. Du behöver isåfall inte ha 53 öppen. Din domän ligger kopplad mot några DNS:er någonstans, är det inställt i den att peka www.dindoman.xx till din IP-adress?
<smygIG> Laban: jag har egen s
<smygIG> Dns server... kör dns, apache och mysql
<smygIG> har funkat för typ 6mån sen men nu funkar det ej
<Laban> Aha
<Laban> Vilket hostname?
<smygIG> hostname?
<Laban> Vilken webadress försöker du köra? ....om du vill lämna ut den :)
<Laban> Tänkte bara prova DNS-uppslag härifrån.
<smygIG> play4fun.nu och stallsattra.se
<smygIG> BÃ¥da skall leda till samma dns server
<Laban> DNS:en på 89.253.84.59 svarar inte. Stämmer den adressen?
<smygIG> Japp rätt adress...
<smygIG> och ja serven är på och bind9 är på.
<smygIG> men som sagt sitter jag på samma lan funkar adresserna men ej utifrån.
<Laban> Kan det vara så att du bara skickat vidare 53/tcp och inte 53/udp?
<smygIG> nepp för den är inställd på båda
<Laban> Härifrån svarar DNS:en via TCP men inte via UDP.
<smygIG> hum.
<smygIG> 2 sec ska jag dubbelkolla
 * Laban tror att smygIG ändrade, och att routern nu bootade om...
<smygIG> Nu då
<Laban> Nope
<Laban> Fortfarande bara via 53/tcp
<Laban> och du är säker på att bind lyssnar på båda?
<smygIG> nu har jag öppnat 2ggr en bara t och en bara u.
<smygIG> hur ställer man in de i bind?
<Laban> testa netstat -an | grep :53
<Laban> eller: netstat -anu | grep :53
<Laban> Borde se: udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:53            0.0.0.0:*
<smygIG> Laptoppen dog satte i stömsladden nu :P ska kolla såfort den är igång
<Laban> ok
<smygIG> Mycke... brb byter till irc på datan istället för mobben
<smygIG_> xxx@web:~$ netstat -an | grep :53
<smygIG_> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.100:53        0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<smygIG_> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<smygIG_> tcp6       0      0 :::53                   :::*                    LISTEN
<smygIG_> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5353            0.0.0.0:*
<smygIG_> udp        0      0 192.168.1.100:53        0.0.0.0:*
<smygIG_> udp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*
<smygIG_> udp6       0      0 :::5353                 :::*
<smygIG_> udp6       0      0 :::53                   :::*
<smygIG_> xxx@web:~$ netstat -anu | grep :53
<smygIG_> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5353            0.0.0.0:*
<smygIG_> udp        0      0 192.168.1.100:53        0.0.0.0:*
<smygIG_> udp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*
<smygIG_> udp6       0      0 :::5353                 :::*
<smygIG_> udp6       0      0 :::53                   :::*
<smygIG_> kanske är lite fel där :P
<Laban> Näe, det där borde fungera.
<Laban> host -T play4fun.nu 192.168.1.100
<Laban> och host play4fun.nu 192.168.1.100
<smygIG_> båda har rätt adress
<Laban> Bra, då fungerar din lokala DNS. Då är det fortfarande routern som bråkar.
<smygIG_> hur då lixom har ju öppnat den...
<Laban> Kan ju prova att lägga den på en annan port i routern.
<Laban> Så på routern lägger du in en forward som är 0.0.0.0:5553 till 192.168.1.100:53
<smygIG_> har en linksys EA6400
<smygIG_> så
<Laban> dig -p 53 @89.253.84.59 play4fun.nu +notcp    // Fungerar inte
<Laban> dig -p 5553 @89.253.84.59 play4fun.nu +notcp    // Fungerar
<smygIG_> så routern släpper inte igenom 53 m3n 5553
<Laban> Inte så att det ligger en DNS-server igång i din router?
<Laban> Eller så här, Jo, det gör det. Men den är felkonfad. :)
<smygIG_> vet ej kan den ha egen dns :/
<Laban> Ja de flesta routrar kör en egen DNS-server. Så ställer den 192.168.1.1 som både gateway och DNS.
<smygIG_> ddns är avaktiverad
<Laban> Det är inte samma sak.
<smygIG_> hittar inget annat dns i min skitrouter
<Laban> DDNS är enbart att din router skickar iväg din IP-adress någonstans för att du skall kunna få en någonting.no-ip.com eller dylikt.
<Laban> Linksys brukar vara hyggliga.
<smygIG_> mm förr men denna krånglar ju bara
<Laban> Det kan vara så att din operatör blockerar också.
<Laban> Ser inte varför de skulle, men man vet ju aldrigt.
<smygIG_> ska de ej göra...
<Laban> Kan du ssh:a eller telnetta in i din router?
<smygIG_> japp men har ej standardport
<Laban> Tänkte bara ifall du kunde komma in i routern och köra netstat där.
<smygIG_> As I stated, Linksys has changed the behavior of these routers in FW so that even if you use custom DNS on the router, the ruoter only passes the routers IP address to the clients for DNS. We don't know why they did this or if they will change it so you can disable it and pass custom DNS to clients. Linksys seems to be the only one doing this. Other router Mfrs don't seem to follow this behavior, i.e. D-Link and etc
<smygIG_> kan ju vara dätta som e problemet
<Laban> Nope
<smygIG_> nehä
<smygIG_> var ucp eller tcp öppen?
<Laban> TCP är OK. Men inte UDP.
<smygIG_> Laban, pratar med linksys suport nu :P
<Laban> :D
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-02
<Laban> Well well...
<Laban> Dags att sova.
<Laban> Men lycka till :) Jag kikar in imorgon igen.
 * Laban away
<molgrum> Laban: hehe nej jag har nog inte förstått domäner fullt ut... men tror du det är möjligt att göra ett cert för en DDNS?
<Peyam> grabbar
<Peyam> Vem vill tjäna lite pengar med mig?
<molgrum> av någon anledning så krävs inte lösenord för att logga in som mig
<molgrum> jag har varit inne på accounts och "unlock" står på min user
<molgrum> testat en reboot också
<Coffe> har du ett lösenord då ?
<molgrum> yes
<molgrum> eller, det ska jag ha
<molgrum> jag kan köra sudo
<molgrum> och ange mitt lösen
<Coffe> har du testat utan lösenord ?
<Coffe> fast en anv utan lösenord låter skumt.
<molgrum> sudo: 1 incorrect password attempt
<molgrum> bara tryckte enter
<arcsky> gubbs
<arcsky> om jag vill att ett kommando ska köras varje gång när datorn bootas om är det rc.local jag skriver i då?
<Coffe> testa googla det.
<Coffe> arcsky:  ska de vara
<molgrum> crontab kanske arcsky
<molgrum> jag använder det iaf :)
<Amoz> arcsky, rc.local har jag använt för att köra ett kommando "en gång". typ som att starta rtorrent vid boot
<Amoz> sen om det är ett bra sätt att göra det på eller om det "alltid funkar" har jag ingen koll på, men det funkade för mig
<Amoz> molgrum, har du en sån kinkig DDNS som kräver att du loggar in hela tiden? typ dyndns eller noip?
<molgrum> Amoz: ja exakt
<Amoz> molgrum, kika duckdns.org
<molgrum> ska kolla vad min router stödjer
<Amoz> mycket enklare, helt gratis (so far) och inga som helst krav
<Amoz> molgrum, du kan bara lägga in custom entry annars kanske?
<Amoz> just det, du kör stock fw =(
<molgrum> Amoz: asus.com stödjer den... mindre kinkigt kanske?
<molgrum> ja tyvärr, jag måste lära mig ordentligt innan jag flashar openwrt
<Amoz> beror ju på vad det är du behöver imo. det är ju ganska lätt att flasha openwrt, så enda problemet är om du ställer in massa specialsaker i asus egna UI nu och inte vet motsvarigheten i openwrt
<molgrum> mm prcis
<molgrum> openwrt kör t ex iptables va? kan inte det alls
<Amoz> har ingen koll vad dem kör där. Vad är det du behöver göra ?
<Amoz> molgrum, ^
<molgrum> Amoz: forwarda 80, 443 och 5000
<molgrum> typ
<Amoz> molgrum, vilken vettig fw som helst har ju ett rätt lätt GUI för det där
<Amoz> openwrt inkluderat
<molgrum> okej
<Amoz> är bara och titta runt i webUI:t så ska där finnas "port forwarding"
<molgrum> just ja, jag vill sätta ett statiskt ip på min Pi1
<molgrum> det är också en grej
<Amoz> nemas problems
<Amoz> antingen ställer du in IPn direkt i Pin, nånstans i intervallet som *inte* delas ut från routerns DHCP, eller så kan du ställa in statisk DHCP på routern
<molgrum> Amoz: även i LuCi?
<molgrum> nu är vi llite OT här men men :)
<molgrum> kan fråga i deras kanal om detta annars
<molgrum> #ubuntu-se har alltid känts OT iofs
<Amoz> molgrum, LuCi är ju deras "officiella" webUI
<molgrum> japp
<Amoz> och det ska definitivt finnas såna simpla inställningar där
<molgrum> okej
<Amoz> men det är enkelt att ta reda på, #openwrt borde veta mer än mig om det där
<molgrum> det som hindrar mig lite är att det verkar vara strul med att få igång dual-band
<molgrum> man måste confa själv först
<molgrum> inte köra LuCi först
<Amoz> indeed, det är den enda "nackdelen" som jag sett hittills. Så det gäller ju att man själv gör en vägning huruvida det är värt trixet eller ej
<molgrum> mm precis, sen är jag ju ofc rädd att routern blir bricked
<Amoz> men man får lite mer frihet att confa saker som man vill i Openwrt. T.ex. kan du då köra en DDNS-tjänst som du *inte* behöver logga in på hela tiden
<molgrum> ah ok
<Amoz> så länge du håller dig till stable builds och vet vilken fw du ska använda så är risken för "hård brick" extremt liten imo
<molgrum> mm
<molgrum> har förberett mig att ladda ner firmware restoration från asus
<molgrum> samt senaste fwet från dom
<molgrum> tänkte först prova att flasha deras senaste
<molgrum> se hur processen går till liksom
<Amoz> firmware upgrade -> välj fil -> upload!
<Amoz> done
<Amoz> i normalfallet
<Amoz> deras restoration tool är bara en omklädd tftp-klient
<Amoz> du kan själva lära dig att flasha routern via bootloadern om du drar hem tftp-klienten, å sen kopplar in routern enligt beskriving (direkt till datorn, sätt statisk IP osv)
<Amoz> och sen bara tftp:ar fw i binary mode. Det enda krabbet kan vara att tajma uploader rätt
<Amoz> bootloadern står bara i tftp-mode under några sekunder
<molgrum> aha
<Amoz> sen dess har jag brickat mina routrar ett antal gånger, då är det bara köra den proceduren
<Amoz> enda sättet att sabba den totalt är om bootloadern skrivs över
<molgrum> ja, det har jag hört
<molgrum> är det några pitfalls jag ska undvika?
<Amoz> normalt ska det bara hända om man 1) medvetet försöker förstöra eller 2) i vissa fall, fel firmware
<molgrum> ålrajt
<Amoz> kan inte komma på särskilt mångra pitfalls för själva flashprocessen
<Amoz> det ska som sagt vara rätt enkelt att bara flasha routern, och sen starta den
<molgrum> tror jag har en fil med instruktioner om tftp
<molgrum> ska kika
<molgrum> aha det är instruktioner för openwrt
<molgrum> http://pastebin.com/q5L0BDBh
<molgrum> jag väntar på CC så min bugg är löst iaf
<molgrum> Amoz: en fråga, är det bra att koppla ifrån alla TP-kablar innan man flashar? jag hostar lite grejer
<molgrum> eller om nån annan vet
<Meerkat> God kväll!
<Amoz> molgrum, var det en bugg som löstes i CC menar du?
<Amoz> ah, det problemet med dualband
<molgrum> dels det
<molgrum> eller ja, det är allt :)
<Amoz> om det löses så blir allt "felfritt" förhoppningsvis
<Amoz> vet inte riktigt vilka drivare du får med där dock
<Amoz> du kanske inte får ralink prop-drivare
<Amoz> dvs det kan leda till sämre prestanda och så, främst wifi som lider av sånt.
<Amoz> Har ingen koll på just ralinks chip, men du lär märka det
<Amoz> molgrum, du ska inte behöva koppla bort kablar egentligen, har alltid funkat för mig
<molgrum> Amoz: okej, tack
<molgrum> Laban: du var hemma på SSL va?
<molgrum> eller vem snackade jag med
<molgrum> jag dekrypterade min privata nyckel och har den som ssl_certificate_key i nginx, är det korrekt att göra så eller ska den vara krypterad?
<molgrum> enligt startssl ska man avkryptera den innan
<molgrum> är som sagt helt noob på SSL och kryptering öht
<andol> molgrum: Rätt ovanligt att kör med krypterat tls-nyckel för en webbserver, då man då behöver ha möjlighet att dekryptera den manuellt vid varje server-omstart.
<molgrum> andol: okej tack. då gör jag rätt
<molgrum> berättade jag att bahnhof reggade min .st-domän åt mig? med startssl
<molgrum> ringde företagssupporten bara
<molgrum> :D
<molgrum> alltså reggade certet
<andol> LÃ¥ter som en konstig grej att blanda in sin ISP i?
<molgrum> problemet var att dom ville skicka ett verifikationsmail
<molgrum> och då fanns registry@bahnhof.net som val
<molgrum> så jag tänkte att jag ger det en chans, och han öppnade mailet
<andol> Fanns det inte då även webmaster@dindomän.tld, etc?
<molgrum> jo, men dom blockar port 25
<molgrum> alla gör väl det nu
<andol> molgrum: Det hindrar väl dig inte ifrån att peka MX-posten annorstädes? :)
<molgrum> MX-posten?
<andol> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MX_record
<molgrum> jag vet faktiskt inte
<andol> Exempel
<andol> $ dig +short mx ubuntu-se.org
<andol> 10 adder.magicalforest.se.
<andol> $
<andol> Talar om att alla mail som adresseras till @ubuntu-se.org ska hanteras utav servern adder.magicalforest.se
<molgrum> aha
<molgrum> dig alltså?
<andol> Nix, en virtuella maskin som Nafallo sponsrar med, där jag iofs är root.
<molgrum> andol: menar kommandot, "dig"
<andol> Ah :)
<molgrum> va d står 10 för?
<andol> Prioritet
<molgrum> hmm ok
<molgrum> nåja, nu är det gjort iaf
<molgrum> har ett års cert nu :)
<molgrum> fastän det inte funkar som det ska så står det min domän där
<andol> Det går att ange flera MX-poster, varpå en skickande SMTP-server förväntas försöka först med den servern som har lägst prio.
<blurkis> hello darlings :)
<blurkis> om man tar bort root fan att logga in over ssh, kan man fortfarande su'a till  root efter att man loggat in som vanlig anvandare,  givet att anvandaren har rattigheter till det?
<andol> blurkis: Givet att du bara blockar roots möjlighet att logga in genom att ändra i sshd_config, i sådant fall ska det inte påverka din möjlighet att bli root via su alt. sudo.
<blurkis> great. :)
<blurkis> trodde det sjalv.  men ville fraga forst..  :)
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-03
<Peyam> Slaam
<Peyam> Salam
<Peyam> DEt är jag farbror Peyam
<blurkis> ny dag nya möjligheter,
<Laban> Ish.. åt för mycket lunch
<blurkis> seeeemester
<molgrum> oj någon pratar här
<molgrum> SSL igen... jag skapade ett där Bahnhof ägde domänen, jag kan köpa loss den, kommer det innebära strul?
<molgrum> dvs mitt namn kommer vara som ägare
<molgrum> Laban: du kanske vet? :)
<Spookan> Det var livat här ikväll.
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-04
<sammyg> hej!
<sammyg> vad händer här då?
<sammyg> inte mycket alltså...
<sammyg> ingen som vill prata lite?
<sammyg> jag har kommit på en bra fråga!
<sammyg> hör och häpna!
<sammyg> hur skickar man utdata från terminal till en skrivare?
<sammyg> wow! här händer det inte mycket
<sammyg> hur som helst, jag har hittat det jag sökte
<sammyg> ha det!
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-05
<Umeaboy> Hej! Har ställt frågan i #ubuntu-translators, men får inget svar så jag provar här också.
<Umeaboy> Var laddar jag upp för proofreading av program som jag har översatt bitvis eller helt?
<molgrum> funkar M-Audio Keystation 49 II i ubuntu?
<molgrum> ett MIDI-keyboard
<Peyam> faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan va varmt det e idag
<MarkusDB1> Någon som provat att köra ett usb-grafikkort med ubuntu. Display-link? Har hört att det ska fungerat dåligt tidigare.
<molgrum> Peyam: jag är ungrare, jag tycker det är behagligt :)
<MarkusDB1> hehe ungern är skitvarmt =)
<MarkusDB1> varit där ett par sommrar. kunde kallas för ugnen
<molgrum> hahaa
#ubuntu-se 2016-07-05
<NeverW8> Någon som söker jobb som linux sysadmin här? företaget jag jobbar på har nyss öppnat en till tjänst om någon är intresserad. I kista
<bamsefar> NeverW8: Coolt, vart jobbar du? :)
<NeverW8> På ett företag som heter Inovia, men vi jobbar med extremt feta grejer. Så det är rätt kul om jag får säga det själv, suttit här i två år nu.
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Extremt feta grejer?
<NeverW8> Enligt mig såklart haha, men det handlar om big data
<bamsefar> Okej, spexigt
<NeverW8> Verkligen
<NeverW8> Tänkte att det kunde vara kul att kika in i denna kanal då den är linuxbaserad ^^
<bamsefar> :)
<NeverW8> Bara att pm:a mig om någon är intresserad
<bamsefar> Vi söker också Linuxadmins tror jag.
<NeverW8> Aha se där, vart sitter du bamsefar ?
<bamsefar> GleSYS
<NeverW8> Keewlt
<bamsefar> Är det? :)
<NeverW8> Lagom såklart hehe
<NeverW8> Är du sugen på att byta tjänst?
<bamsefar> Nah, jag jobbar inte med Linux heller. :)
<andol> NeverW8: Tja, ska ni ge ett intryck utav att ligga i teknisk framkant tycker jag allt att er webbplats borde vara tillgänglig via https://, och gärna även IPv6? :-)
#ubuntu-se 2016-07-07
<huttan> mitt irssi har fuckat ur =(
<huttan> no explanation
<huttan> 18 år av trogen service =(
<huttan> Var tvungen o ge lite ledsna kommentarer, ursäkta för det
<senate> fucka in det igen då
<huttan> Var tvungen o ge lite ledsna kommentarer, ursäkta för det
<huttan> Det är infuckat
<huttan> Ram minne som pajjade, roligt att det visade sig i irssi :)
<Hund> Defekta RAM-minnen kan trolla rätt skapligt med en. :)
#ubuntu-se 2016-07-09
<Amoz> andol, haha burn ^
<guest233223> Hej.
<guest233223> Jag kollar på ett usb 3 grafikkort. är det någon som har testat sådana i linux?
<Apachez> nix
<Apachez> har kikat på såna för android bla
<Apachez> förenklat tar dom screenshot av skärmen 25fps eller nåt och skickar till kortet som gör om det till hdmi eller dyl
<Apachez> så dom äter tyvärr ström av hosten pga hög cpu medan dom används
#ubuntu-se 2017-07-04
<Barre_> hmm .. installerat uwsgi 2.0.15 med pip på en debian8, har en app specad i en ini-fil och när jag kör uwsgi --ini /path/to/file.ini så printar uswgi bara ut programversionen och avslutar?
<Barre_> vad har jag gjort för fel nu då?
#ubuntu-se 2017-07-06
<Squarism> Är det bara jag som inte kan nå postnord.se
<Squarism> ...verkar inte gå från england heller. inget dns record
<andol> De ser ut att ha haft sönder sin DNS jättehårt.
<Squarism> konstigt att det inte står något om det på på stora tidningar osv. Måste ju få ganska stora konsekvenser?
<Barre_> tänk alla dessa personer som måste in i deras web-system och söka efter all post som aldrig kommer fram, så frustrerande
<Squarism> <-- jag bla =D
<andol> Squarism: Tja, kan ju vart så att det hänt förhållandevis jättenyss, och att det tar längre tid än något minuter för pressen att upptäcka det, verifiera samt skriva ihop något.
<andol> Känns dock som att ifall det här håller i sig så lär det alltid bli både en och två artiklar.
<Squarism> började väl 13:10 typ
<Squarism> Jag skulle spåra ett paket från tyskland. Sista meddelandet jag såg "Delivery impossible, recipient unknown". Ringer kundtjänst. 100 pers i kö. Begär uppringning. Sen händer detta.
<Squarism> Dubbelsucce
<Zooklubba> blev nästan påkörd av en postnordbil som körde alldeles för fort och på fel sida vägen (över ett övergångställe) imorse :(
#ubuntu-se 2017-07-07
<Hund> Jag blev nästan överkörd av en gubbe idag.
<Hund> Jag stod på sidan av vägen på höger sida och gubben var upp på trottoaren vid mig när han skulle svänga vänster vid korsningen efter.
<Hund> Man kan ju undra vad han trodde att han körde?
<Zooklubba> permobil_
#ubuntu-se 2017-07-08
<DrSlony> Hey
<DrSlony> Anyone know of a good website for finding train+bus connections (including regional) in Spain?
<sptnx> i think you can use bahn.de
<DrSlony> thanks sptnx
<DrSlony> but it isnt a good option, only covers the major cities
<sptnx> http://www.renfe.com/EN/viajeros/
<sptnx> that's the state-owned railway company
<sptnx> in spain
<sptnx> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rail_transport_in_Spain#Operators
<sptnx> that's probably a complete list of all of them
<gusnan> Guys, please notice that this is #ubuntu-se and not #ubuntu-es.
<sptnx> fan, är jag inte spanjack då? :P
<DrSlony> yes, my typo ;]
<ewook> trololol
<sptnx> vilken är bästa vncserver att köra på ubuntu som fungerar med macos inbyggda vnc viewer?
#ubuntu-se 2017-07-09
<andol> sptnx: Det beror lite på vad du vill uppnå, såsom ifall du vill dela ett existerande skrivbord eller ett nytt skrivbord. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers listar lite olika alternativ.
<sptnx> andol: x11vnc var precis vad jag letade efter :) det var ju klockrent. tack för tipset
#ubuntu-se 2018-07-02
<Hund> Någon som har koll på hur man har två webbservrar bakom en router?
<Barre> Hund: det är inga problem, men jag antar att du menar att den publika IP-adressen  på routerns externa interface skall på något magiskt vis skeppa rätt traffik till rätt webserver bakom routern :P
<Hund> Mjo.
<Barre> Hund: reversed proxy, exempelvis nginx eller squid eller nått
<Barre> Hund: kan du köra den på routern så är det kanske bäst, annars får du sätta den ena webservern som reversed proxy åt den andra
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Jag tvivlar att min router kan göra något alls.
<Barre> Hund: och då skeppa all HTTP/HTTPS trafik till en webserver som sen proxar vidare till nästa
<Hund> Den är väl typ 10 år.
<Hund> Vettefan om jag orkar. :P
<Barre> det är inte så svårt eller komplicerat när det gäller nginx
<Hund> Okej. :P
<Hund> Jag kör Apache.
<Hund> Nginx på den nya dock.
<Hund> Detta är inte enkelt.
<Hund> Alla guider förutsätter att du är utbildad sysop typ.
<Barre> Hund: ehh.. nej :P https://docs.nginx.com/nginx/admin-guide/web-server/reverse-proxy/
<Hund> Jag har ju Apache.
<Barre> du har fel
<Barre> :)
<Barre> men installera en nginx som proxar mot dina interna webservrar då...
<Hund> Orka ha ännu en server för det.
<Barre> Hund: det behöver du inte, låt nginx rulla på samma server som en av apache. Låt nginx lyssna på 80, 443 och ställ om din apache att  lyssna på en annan port (typ 8080) och kör nginx som reverse proxy för den lokala apache och den andra apache-servern
<Hund> Mjo.
<Hund> Jag lär väl. :P
<Hund> Jag hade vilja testat Pleroma, men jag vill köra det på en egen server.
<Hund> Nu blir det dock en liten promenad, jag behöver lite friskluft. :P
<Barre> container, container, container :P
<Hund> Barre: Folk säger det, men jag tycker det är enklare att göra det själv.
<Barre> Hund: jag gör alla mina images själv
<Hund> Vad är då poängen med det?
<Barre> en isolerad miljö där miljö, libs och applikation är kontrollerad. blir inte påvekad av eventuella andra applikationer
<Hund> Äsch. :P
<Barre> Hund: det är svårt att köra flera olika (exempelvis) apache-servrar med olika konfigurationer, versioner och sånt på samma server utan VM eller container
<Barre> inte omöjligt, men svårt
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Hund> Jag testar reverse proxy i Ngnix nu.
<Hund> Det var ju löjligt enkelt.
<Hund> :(
<Hund> Kanske för bra. :P
<Hund_> Barre: Skitgrejer..
#ubuntu-se 2018-07-05
<Slartibart> Vet inte vad programmet bakom Kör kommando (Alt+F2, vanliga) i kubuntu heter. Men just nu så verkar det använda sig av en lite gammal lista över filer på datorn, samma program listas flera gånger(det har blivit flyttat).
<Slartibart> Nån som har koll på det där? Kan man uppdatera programdatabasen på nåt vis? Är det baloo som används?
<Slartibart> KRunner är det visst
<Slartibart> Men använder det baloos databas? Eller varifrån hämtar krunner sökresultat?
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> I Ubuntu 18.04, vad är det i Lineage som får min dator att gå berzoik & starta flera processer relaterat till clang++?
<Umeaboy> Skulle vilja rapportera det då jag får flera processer som är på över 50% vardera.
<Umeaboy> En är till och med 98%.
<Umeaboy> Det här problemet får jag inte i min andra dist.
<Umeaboy> Mageia 6.
<Umeaboy> Den fortsätter jobba, men det kan ju inte vara normalt att processorerna måste jobba skyhögt.
<Umeaboy> Isf så skulle jag ju även ha det problemet i Mageia.
<Umeaboy> Eller?
<Umeaboy> Fick installera 17.10 för att X-servern ville inte starta installationen för 18.04.
<Umeaboy> Så jag har uppgraderat för 2 dagar sedan.
#ubuntu-se 2018-07-06
<Hund> Mors.
<peppis> Hund: Hej
<Hund> peppis: Halloj!
<Hund> Allt väl?
<peppis> Jodå
<peppis> Själv?
<Hund> Trött, men jag ska väl inte klaga.
#ubuntu-se 2018-07-07
<bittin> GNOME kör sitt årsmöte just nu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SRB3CpxQuE
#ubuntu-se 2018-07-08
<Hund> Mors
<fatMatt> Hej. Jag är ny GNU/Linux användare och har stött på något jag inte förstår.
<fatMatt> Någon som är vaken och känner sig manad
